# Starting clomid in February... buddies?



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I am going to be starting clomid in February. Anybody also waiting or want to be buddies?

A little information about me... I was ltttc DS for 8 years. Our first round on clomid was our miracle and I got pregnant. 

Well when he was 4 months old (November 2014) we started ntnp. Fast forward to June and we started ttc and did a round of left over clomid in August. Finally saw my ob in November and got a prescription for clomid. 

We decided to start it in February since right now the timing wouldn't be the best for the due date. And I'm trying to lose 20 lbs before starting hoping it will be more effective than August as I didn't even ovulate. 

So I am pretty excited to try again. I have been getting more broody over the last few months.


----------



## youngmommy26

I will be starting clomid 50mg cd3-7 in February. I'm a little nervous, this is my first time taking it. I can be your cycle buddy if you like. I was a member here a few years back, just came back last week. Me and DH have been ttc#2 for almost 4 years. I have secondary infertility due to a Mirena migration resulting in surgery. Now I have mild scarring on the walls of my uterus and annovulatory cycles. I'm hoping the clomid works for us because TTC naturally just isn't working. We were both getting real depressed so we took a break for a few months. Went back to the obgyn last month for my yearly checkup, Dr. Mentioned clomid. I was debating taking it because I can't afford any monitoring, my insurance won't cover infertility. OB said monitoring temps and using opks should be enough since I don't have pcos. So I'm reconsidering, Im going to have him call the script in and I will start it in February. I'm really nervous and scared. I read about hyper stimulation and that it can kill you, so I'm freaking out of course. :laugh2: but our plan is to start DH on fertilaid, count boost and motility boost supplements. I'm also going to take fertile cm and ovaboost supplements, preseed and softcups. Will also be tracking O with bbt and opks. Lots and lots to do. I'm also going to be losing weight while TTC because I am overweight.


----------



## c beary83

Hi. I'm thinking of taking it in the new year.

I do ovulate naturally but not had much success.

I took it last June for the first time and got my bfp but it sadly end in miscarriage. So I'm feeling a bit nervous about taking it again but starting to feel desperate at the same time.

Friends have just announced their second child is due and I've not even had one yet in the time they've started :cry:


----------



## krissie328

Well rest assured if you did get hyperstimulation you would know and could get medical help. 

Sorry for your loss c beary.

I did my first round unmonitored with pcos. And it resulted in ds. I did a round in August and I didn't ovulate. So I decided to take a break and try and lose weight. I haven't had much success but I'm making an effort to eat better at least.


----------



## youngmommy26

krissie328 said:


> Well rest assured if you did get hyperstimulation you would know and could get medical help.
> 
> Sorry for your loss c beary.
> 
> I did my first round unmonitored with pcos. And it resulted in ds. I did a round in August and I didn't ovulate. So I decided to take a break and try and lose weight. I haven't had much success but I'm making an effort to eat better at least.

So its pretty painful to hyperstimulate? I'm not going to confuse it with AF cramps? Thats good to know. I'll know what to look out for. I understand the losing weight thing. I am 260 pounds myself and I need to lose about 100. But losing all that is going to take forever and I don't want to wait that long to TTC so I'm going to lose what I can in the meantime and eat healthier


----------



## krissie328

I have never personally experienced it but I know a gal who did. She ended up in emergency it was very painful. She was on injectables.

I was 220 when I got pregnant with ds. I had a pretty healthy pregnancy but did have really bad blood sugar toward the end so I sad induced. But he's a healthy and happy little guy now. 

Ultimately I would like to lose 60 lbs. But my goal before ttc is 20 lbs.


----------



## c beary83

​I could do with loosing a bit of weight too. Might try that before I start clomid again. I just find the whole ttc thing so depressing that I tend to eat my way through the tww :dohh:


----------



## youngmommy26

krissie328 said:


> I have never personally experienced it but I know a gal who did. She ended up in emergency it was very painful. She was on injectables.
> 
> I was 220 when I got pregnant with ds. I had a pretty healthy pregnancy but did have really bad blood sugar toward the end so I sad induced. But he's a healthy and happy little guy now.
> 
> Ultimately I would like to lose 60 lbs. But my goal before ttc is 20 lbs.

I was 160 when I got pregnant with DS back in 2007. I gained about 70 pounds with that pregnancy, it was crazy. Seemed like I was always hungry. He was delivered via emergency c section because he was footling breech. I was having back labor at home for two days and didn't even know it, I thought I was just having my normal back pain :laugh2: My water broke at home, was at the Hospital 20 mins later and I was 10 centimeters dilated, his foot was hanging out of me. So there wasn't time for an epidermal, I was put under for his birth. He was happy and healthy though. 8 pounds 7 ounces :laugh2: I am kind of scared for when I conceive number 2 as I'm sure the csection will be planned ahead of time and I won't know what to expect. That epidural thing freaks me out. Needles freak me out :laugh2:


----------



## youngmommy26

c beary83 said:


> ​I could do with loosing a bit of weight too. Might try that before I start clomid again. I just find the whole ttc thing so depressing that I tend to eat my way through the tww :dohh:

Yes, I completely understand. I eat when I get depressed too. Heath Bars are my weakness.


----------



## krissie328

Emotional eater here too! 

I had an epidural with ds. It actually wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be. I plan to do it again if I am induced. If I go naturally I want to try minimal pain meds.


----------



## krissie328

How are you ladies doing? I am waiting for af to show. I am hoping in thevery next 3-5 days. Then I decided to start my first round of clomid. I plan to do two rounds and then take a break. Until probably May and also talk with my doctor as it will be my third unsuccessful round. Assuming we don't get pregnant of course.


----------



## c beary83

Hi krissie, good luck. I'm doing one last natural cycle before we see the specialist again in Feb. Then I'll decide whether to do another try of clomid.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck beary! I am cd 3 and day 2 of clomid. I am hoping it works one of these two tries.


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey girls! I just met with a RE last week and when AF comes (at the end of January) I will be starting on 50mg of clomid in Feb. 

Nice to have some cycle buddies!!!! :)


----------



## robinsonmom

youngmommy26 said:


> I will be starting clomid 50mg cd3-7 in February. I'm a little nervous, this is my first time taking it. I can be your cycle buddy if you like. I was a member here a few years back, just came back last week. Me and DH have been ttc#2 for almost 4 years. I have secondary infertility due to a Mirena migration resulting in surgery. Now I have mild scarring on the walls of my uterus and annovulatory cycles. I'm hoping the clomid works for us because TTC naturally just isn't working. We were both getting real depressed so we took a break for a few months. Went back to the obgyn last month for my yearly checkup, Dr. Mentioned clomid. I was debating taking it because I can't afford any monitoring, my insurance won't cover infertility. OB said monitoring temps and using opks should be enough since I don't have pcos. So I'm reconsidering, Im going to have him call the script in and I will start it in February. I'm really nervous and scared. I read about hyper stimulation and that it can kill you, so I'm freaking out of course. :laugh2: but our plan is to start DH on fertilaid, count boost and motility boost supplements. I'm also going to take fertile cm and ovaboost supplements, preseed and softcups. Will also be tracking O with bbt and opks. Lots and lots to do. I'm also going to be losing weight while TTC because I am overweight.

Wow we sound almost identical. Been ttc for 3 years.


----------



## krissie328

I have my last pill tonight. :wohoo:

Now I just gotta wait and see if I ovulate. I am having all the signs I did with my first cycle which resulted in my bfp. I am having night sweats/hot flashes and sore bbs. So hoping its working and I do ovulate. I think I will start opks on Saturday since my hypothetical fertile window will be the 18th-23rd.


----------



## c beary83

Good luck krissie!


----------



## robinsonmom

Any update Krissie? As for me waiting for Af to start my first round.


----------



## robinsonmom

Any update Krissie? As for me waiting for Af to start my first round.


----------



## krissie328

robinsonmom said:


> Any update Krissie? As for me waiting for Af to start my first round.

Fx it happens soon.

Been crampy for several days and slightly emotional. So taking those as good signs. I've started opks and negative so far. But I don't expect a positive before Tuesday, and more likely closer to Thursday.


----------



## Ursaula

Hello gals, hope you don't mind if I join in. I see my doctor on February 1 for clomid. I've been on metformin since November and nothing so we'll see what clomid does. I do have an ultrasound on Jan. 27 though to check everything out first and see if we're dealing with anything else. If I get cleared it's clomid time!

How are all of you doing? How many days of clomid are you on/has ovulation occurred/is anyone in the tww?


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Ursaula. Good luck at your appt. I hope everything looks good and you can proceed with clomid.

I took it days 2-6. I'm still waiting to o and getting very impatient.


----------



## Ursaula

Thanks Krissie! Looking at your chart it looks like you had a positive OPK. Fx'd for the tww now :)


----------



## AshleyButters

We are so close to February! How is everybody doing? I just saw a smear of pinkish cm yesterday so I know AF will be here Wed or Thurs. My RE instructed me to call their facility on CD1, then I have to get some blood work. If everything comes back normal, I will proceed with 50mg clomid and our first IUI.


----------



## krissie328

Things are going alright here. I think my positive opk on Saturday was not my positive. I got two very positives today. So with no temp spike and those I'm certain today was my surge. So hoping for my temp rise now.


----------



## Ursaula

Ashley: Have you hit cd1 yet? Hoping everything works out for you :)

Krissie: Looks like you're getting your rise! Hoping it stays up there :)

For me, I have my ultrasound tomorrow to see what's going on. Can't wait to get some answers!


----------



## AshleyButters

Hi Ursaula! I am on the last day of my period. I did bloodwork, and everything looks normal. I have a pelvic ultrasound wednesday. I was confused and I thought I would be starting clomid after the ultrasound. But after doing some googling, I am assuming I am too late this month, and that the Dr. will probably start the clomid next cycle. UGH! LOL


----------



## krissie328

Ashley- sounds like it will be next cycle. That sucks you have to wait another cycle.

I am currently 7 dpo. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## dogmommy

Hi girls. The name of the post caught my eye bc I'm going to try three rounds of clomid starting next cycle. I just had a lap done for endometriosis in January and now have to wait for AF to start Clomid! Will Clomid affect my temperatures?


----------



## Ursaula

Ashley- That sucks! I'm hoping you either get a BFP or this cycle passes quickly for you.

Dogmommy: I haven't personally tried clomid yet, but I have heard it will raise your temperature slightly.

Afm: My us/endo scan both came back on Monday. Everything is completely normal. My doctor wants to increase my metformin once first and then clomid will be added. Fx'd!


----------



## krissie328

Clomid does raise my temps. Quite a bit actually. They are around post o levels. But they go down in time to get a pattern to identify my shift and confirm o.

Ursaula- good luck with theverything metformin increase. I hope it's enough to do the trick. Great news your tests came back negative.


----------



## brandi91

Hey ladies! I hope that you don't mind if I join as well! My husband and I haven't been using any contraceptives for the last 18 months, and we have been actively trying with meds since November 2015.

I am starting my progesterone tonight to bring on AF. I'm supposed to take 200 mg of Prometrium for ten days, and then take the Clomid from CD 5-9. Last month, when I took my progesterone, I got AF on day 9 of taking the pills, so I'm really hoping the same thing will happen this month.

I'm starting on 50 mg. I have read so many success stories and am just really nervous and excited to get started! This will be my first cycle taking Clomid. I'm also on Metformin 1000mg per day.

So glad for this little support group! Have any of you started taking it?


----------



## krissie328

I took it my January cycle. I am now 10 dpo. I am expecting af on Sunday. Or hopefully a bfp!


----------



## dogmommy

I haven't started it yet. I'm waiting for AF so I can start. For the first time in 20 months I'm hoping everyday she would show up!

Thanks for the info krissie I'll try and see what happens! 

Did you have any side effects with it?


----------



## krissie328

I totally know what you mean about wishing af would arrive! It does seem so crazy. 

My s/e were hot flashes. So I took it at night and occasionally woke up with a night sweat. I am also a bit more emotional but not crazy.


----------



## ramibear

Hi ladies,

I'm a little late arriving, but hope you don't mind me joining in.

I started my first round of Clomid 50mg, with Metformin 750xl, and progesterone in January. Unfortunately AF showed today, albeit 2 days late. I experienced light cramping off and on from the day I ovulated, so let me know if any of you girls experience the same thing... Wishing you all baby dust!


----------



## krissie328

So sorry af got you rami. I will know Sunday if she is going to show. But I'm figuring she will and will be starting round 2. 

What days are you taking it?


----------



## bee0633

Hope you guys don't mind if I join...

I've been ttc officially since July 2014... we became pregnant Oct 15' after 2 rounds of clomid however it ended in mc with d&c...

Started my 3rd round of clomid today :) ... feeling hopeful!! 

babydust to all!!


----------



## krissie328

Welcome bee! I am sorry about your loss. Fx this cycle works out for you.


----------



## dogmommy

Good morning girls!
Brandi have you started clomid yet?
I'm sorry AF got you Rami. Fingers crossed this cycle.
Bee I'm sorry for your loss. Baby dust to you! 
Krissie any updates?
AFM still waiting on AF to get this ball rolling...
Oh and just curious have any of you been diagnosed with endometriosis?


----------



## ramibear

Hi Krissie,

I am taking 50mg Clomid days 1 through 5. The first month I ovulated around my normal of 19 days. I am trying the 50 mg for one more month since I am already into the cycle now, but I was just told that it will increase for our third cycle to 100mg. 

I guess I have been very fortunate with the side effects of all the medications. The metformin causes some slight dizziness once in a while. However, I dislike waking up in the middle of the night drenched in sweat with a BBT of 97.1. Go figure. DH says I'm just weird. lol

Krissie, I hope AF passes you by and you get your BFP!


----------



## Ursaula

dog mommy: I haven't been diagnosed with endometriosis but I know what it is. Have you been diagnosed with it? Has af showed up for you yet so you can start?

Krissie: By the looks of your signature you have good news? Waiting for an official update! :)

AFM: Increasing my metformin seemed to be a good idea. I've had spotting 2 days of the past 4...I should hear by the end of this week about getting a gynaecologist appointment and if nothing happens by then, clomid!

Sending hope to everyone :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Hope you guys don't mind if I join, I've been TTC since Nov 2013 no fertility issues long time contraceptive pill user I'm 32 and had a natural BFP in Aug 2015 but MC at 6wks and BFN since started Clomid first time in Jan CD 2-6 had neg on Opks since I'm in CD21 now I normally O around CD 14 but nothing. Been for bloods today so got to phone for results tomorrow and if AF starts this month then they will start follicle tracking next month. I'm currently on 50 mg and took at night before bed didn't have any side effects apart from a couple of little hot flushes and a little moody if you listen to my husband &#55357;&#56833;. Was wondering how everyone is getting on qith Clomid and if it also caused late O I'm hoping I had a short O and missed it on OPK as I only tested once a day in the morning I don't temp either too much hassle


----------



## dogmommy

Ursaula yeah when Dr did an u/s to see why we weren't conceiving they found two endometriomas on my ovaries :/ but I got those removed :) I'm still waiting on AF... getting really annoying I thought I had started but just spotting. I found out my progesterone is low so that is probably causing the spotting. What does metformin do?

Hi Angela! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
I haven't started clomid yet. Still waiting on AF and another u/s to mAke sure I don't have cysts again.

Hopefully you get some info tomorrow on whats going on!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi dogmommy thanks for the welcome, heres hoping for good results tomorrow I will keep you guys posted over what they say. 

And good luck with your tests I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that everything is fine and you can start on clomid, have you ever taken it before I'm a first timer and these threads have taught me alot so far and helped me get the right advice from my RE


----------



## AngelaALA

Well got some exciting news about my bloods today they said that I'm ovulating yeeyyyy so happy. They said anything over 30 is a good sign and mine are 96 which is extremely good. They can't explain why I've had no positive on the OPK but said the bloods are more accurate and precise and everything is showing as good news I'm so relieved plenty of BDing for me or I could already be in my 2ww who knows I will keep you all posted cross your fingers for me girls.


----------



## dogmommy

That's great news Angela! That's really a nice number. Maybe the opks missed it. I think this cycle I'm going to try one opk in morning and one at night bc I'm nervous about missing it! I haven't tried clomid yet but I'm so excited! I've heard about the side effects but they don't worry me :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks hun, I know I was so shocked when she told me the number as because I've no positive on Opks and I'm now CD22 I really thought I hadn't Od and thought I was out of the running so I'm going to keep going with Opk just incase I haven't already, I'm wondering whether my cycle is regulating again which means I won't O till 14th of the month or I could already be in the 2ww who knows but Im feeling so much more positive now. How are you getting on what CD you up too x


----------



## dogmommy

Angela I'm going on CD 34 which is very rare for me but I guess the lap "stressed" my body so im still waiting for AF so I can start the new cycle with clomid. What was it that they checked on you? Progesterone?


----------



## AngelaALA

dogmommy said:


> Angela I'm going on CD 34 which is very rare for me but I guess the lap "stressed" my body so im still waiting for AF so I can start the new cycle with clomid. What was it that they checked on you? Progesterone?

Well I hope your AF comes soon hun so you can begin your journey, I tested again and still neg on OPK I'm also how to put it quite dry but I know that can be a side effect. Yes it's was my progesterone level they checked they said I'm definitely ovulating with results like that. I didn't really have any side effects but I took it at night so probably slept through them. I'm going to keep Opk each day but will stop I think after another 5 days as I know then that I must have missed it on OPK x


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks Angela! Still waiting for AF. Thinking about calling dr and see if we can jump start it bc I'm 100% not pg bc of the lap. How long are your cycles usually? Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## Mocha2

Hi everyone, I am new to this sight and wanted to join the family.
To sum everything up I had a few rounds of letrozole and gonal f and got my :bfp: that ended in a MC at 10 wks. This would have been my first everything at 34 
That was two years ago, during that time I was trying naturally with no luck. So I decided to try clomid on my own since I wouldn't be able to make the doctor trip every other day to get monitored with the injectibles.
I was put on 2000mg metformin and 100 mg clomid which I started days 3-7 of my cycle. Today I am on CD8 and according to FF I'm suppose to ovulate next weekend. I hope that is the case because I have been reading that Clomid make us ovulate late that night be the only time I get to see dh since he works out of town and only comes home on the weekends.
I only use temp and opk for ovulation, cm has always been impossible for me so Preseed is my best friend. Fx to every one catching an egg this month and lots of baby dust.


----------



## AngelaALA

dogmommy said:


> Thanks Angela! Still waiting for AF. Thinking about calling dr and see if we can jump start it bc I'm 100% not pg bc of the lap. How long are your cycles usually? Are you having any symptoms?

I would hun see if they will put you on something to kick start the AF. My CD is normally around 30 days I do AF every month but I'm a long time contraceptive pill user from the age of 16-30 wen I came off it Ttc in Nov 2013, so my AF is all over the place I can never predict when it will happen each month and don't suffer from period pains. My AF did regulate last year for around 4 months and in this time I did BFP but Mc at 6wks and now the past 2months they have irregulate again. I wasn't hopeful this month that Clomid would work for me but now I am since my bloods. I do hope this works and me and my husband get our perfect family that we crave. 

do you suffer from anything like PCOs have they put you on anything else alongside Clomid to help begin your cycle x


----------



## AngelaALA

Mocha2 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this sight and wanted to join the family.
> To sum everything up I had a few rounds of letrozole and gonal f and got my :bfp: that ended in a MC at 10 wks. This would have been my first everything at 34
> That was two years ago, during that time I was trying naturally with no luck. So I decided to try clomid on my own since I wouldn't be able to make the doctor trip every other day to get monitored with the injectibles.
> I was put on 2000mg metformin and 100 mg clomid which I started days 3-7 of my cycle. Today I am on CD8 and according to FF I'm suppose to ovulate next weekend. I hope that is the case because I have been reading that Clomid make us ovulate late that night be the only time I get to see dh since he works out of town and only comes home on the weekends.
> I only use temp and opk for ovulation, cm has always been impossible for me so Preseed is my best friend. Fx to every one catching an egg this month and lots of baby dust.

Welcome it's always nice to hear someone's story good luck hun. Well I've heard it can cause late O too I'm CD23 neg on OPK still but my bloods came back that I am ovulating so I think I may have missed it on OPK as I only test once a day in the morning only x are you being monitored by a doctor


----------



## dogmommy

Angela I was I long time a BCP user too about 13 years I believe. I actually should have known I had endometriosis when I was 15 bc my dr put me on BCP to deal with my horrendous periods. But oh well! My cycles were always 29-32 days apart but know I'm going on CD 35! I'm just really worried something's wrong. I'm itching to start Clomid and bding but AF won't show. At this point when she does show I hope its not painful. The dr mentioned PCOS so I don't believe so. If you're already CD 23 out of maybe 30 you could be really close to a BFP!

Hi mocha! I'm sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing. How is temping? Have you had any clomid side effects?


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping guys I think I am in my 2ww I really hope it works I know my bloods where good but that's no guarantee that I am pregnant just that I ovulated which is good news. I've heard others on these threads that you can get drugs from your doctor that can help bring on AF and regulate it. I've decided though that Im not going to test till 1st March if AF doesn't show wish me luck. 

Got some news today from a friend who moved to Australia she's just had a baby girl didn't even know she was pregnant went hospital with severe abdominal pain and found out she was actually in labour, I'm absolutely made up for her but also feel envious and upset as everyone around me is finding it so easy to conceive why is it so difficult for me. Finding these forums has helped speaking to people in the same boat as me and understand what I'm going through xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela for sure!! I know the feeling every time one of my friends tells me she's pregnant I feel like I've been punched in the stomach. I'm always so excited for them but there's also the feeling why not me?! And the constant reminder from everyone and I feel like I don't personally know anyone else that has had to go through all this just to get pregnant. I'm so lucky to have all you ladies to vent to! Bc all the waiting drives me crazy! I'm still waiting for AF.... going to call the re office in a couple hours to see what I can do.

I have my fingers toes and everything crossed for you Angela!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Keep me posted what they say hun it must be really frustrating waiting that long to AF it would drive me crazy,

I know exactly how you feel hun everyone around me is having or had children and all talk about how easy it was for them. When I tell them about my MC they reply 'it was just not meant to be' and when I tell them about my struggle they say 'it'll happen when it will happen' they mean well but them phrases annoy me and make me feel like screaming at them. Also people who don't know how hard it is and because your married they say things like 'no kids yet' or so 'no news of any pitter patter of tiny feet, when can we expect kid's' I wish I could tell them but I can't. It doesn't help that my husband is an only child aswell and his parents are desperate for grandchildren.

Here's hoping we all get our Clomid babies we all dream of I am feeling more positive about things since my blood results and hoping I get my BFP and you do too.


----------



## Ursaula

Hello again gals!

Metformin is normally used for sugars with people who suffer from diabetes. It has been known more recently for helping to regulate cycles and such so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! Metformin paired with Clomid works wonders (so I've heard from doctors). However, I've been on metformin since November (was increased about 1.5 weeks ago) and still nothing, no af, no bfp, nothing. I'm on cd250 (since I started tracking that is) but haven't had af in about 6 years. URGH!! I'm hoping this new dose will get things working again...


----------



## AngelaALA

Ursaula said:


> Hello again gals!
> 
> Metformin is normally used for sugars with people who suffer from diabetes. It has been known more recently for helping to regulate cycles and such so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! Metformin paired with Clomid works wonders (so I've heard from doctors). However, I've been on metformin since November (was increased about 1.5 weeks ago) and still nothing, no af, no bfp, nothing. I'm on cd250 (since I started tracking that is) but haven't had af in about 6 years. URGH!! I'm hoping this new dose will get things working again...

Oh god Ursela I really hope you get your AF with the help your getting keep me posted how you get on, I've been TTC since Nov 2013 in that time had one MC at 6 wks, done all fertility tests and RE put it down to unexplained fertility. I started Clomid in Jan 2016 50mg and went for my CD21 bloods which showed I was ovulating, anything over 30 is a good signing I got 96. I'm on CD23 not temping but do OPK each day and still negative today. I am now assuming due to my blood results that I have already Od and just missed it on OPK as only do once a day. I'm hoping that I'm already in my TWW as husband and I have just come down with flu so haven't been able to do any BDing the last two days and looks like we won't be able to for another few days either so wish me luck.

AF should show around 22nd so I'm guessing the countdown begins xx


----------



## dogmommy

I'm sorry Ursaula that's terrible to have to wait. I hope metformin does the trick for you!

Angela are you still trying the opks? Pretty soon you will have to start with the hpts!

Afm I called dr bc of irregular cycle and they offered for me to come in Monday to run some blood tests. But AF showed her face today! Ugh so finally on CD1


----------



## AngelaALA

That's amazing news dogmommy that means you can start taking Clomid I took mine at night so slept throughly side-effects I may have had so didn't really suffer from any side effects. What's days you been told to take it and what Mg.

Yes I'm still doing Opks I got my blood day wrong went a day early on Cd20 don't know how I messed my dates up but docs said it doesn't as my results where extremely positive, I'm actually on CD23 today and still neg on OPK I'm doing clear blue digital ones, I'm guessing I have already Od with blood results like mine and am in my TWW AF due on/around 22nd Feb so not going to test till then as I know it's far too soon to know anything and will be just a waste of a stick. I've got sensitive nipples, my boobs feel huge, I'm getting dull cramping, backache, constantly going the loo and my belly is bloated. I've lost my appetite aswell and my sense of smell is increased my husband has I'll breath he breathed on me before (not on purpose) and I honestly nearly threw up I've also gone off coffee I normally can't function without two cups in the morning. But I'm not getting my hopes up just yet as both of us have come down with the flu hubby's worse than me and my symptoms could Bedon to this. 9days to go to see if AF shows or BFP wish me luck xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy don't mean to sound stupid I'm still new to this thread thing what does htps mean xx


----------



## dogmommy

I'm sorry you're sick :( but some of your symptoms sound very promising! I bet you did O already bc numbers wouldn't be that high before an O I don't think. But the highest I've ever had post was an 8. Not stupid at all Angela! I mean home pregnancy tests. I know I was relieved she showed today now I'm on the right track! I believe he told me cd 5-9 I could be wrong tho! Ill have to go before cd 5 I know to get an ultrasound to check for cysts. Did they check anything on you before they prescribed clomid. I'm actually getting cold feet about taking it bc on another site it said clomid is terrible for endometriosis. But my dr would know if that was the case right?


----------



## AngelaALA

Hun if it wasn't safe for you to take your doctor wouldn't have prescribed it, plus they will monitor you closely so don't worry take it at night so you sleep through your symptoms and no I wasn't monitored only CD21 blood test that is it but if AF shows its ugly head then I'll start follicle tracking next month. I'm hoping my symptoms are pregnancy but I wouldn't have that many symptoms so soon would I, symptoms aren't supposed to start till around 4-6 weeks so at the mo I'm putting it down to the Flu xx

Keep me posted about your ultrasounds keep positive I'll cross everything for you that you will get your bundle of joy xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela most my friends knew before they missed their period bc of breast changes! Are you feeling any better? I'm going tomorrow for an ultrasound so I'm excited! Haha it's the little things. I'm suppose to do follicle tracking too I believe but we have a vacation coming up in March. So we might not be able to go every time they want me to but I'm hoping to get a BFP before vacation!


----------



## AngelaALA

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun and let me know how you get on with your scan I hope it's all clear for you no cysts so you can start your journey xx

Last night I had really bad backache and stomach cramps even though I don't suffer from period pains. Today I've just been the toilet and had a tiny amount of brownish/pinkish discharge in my knickers I'm not due AF till another 8 days could this be Imbedding bleeding I'm so eager to hpts but I know it's far too early xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela fingers crossed its implantation!!! If it is you could get a BFP in a couple days!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping I really don't wonna get my hopes up I'm still going to wait till 22nd see if AF shows and try not to read to much in to it even though it's hard not too xx 

Not got long to wait only 8 days it's going to be torture this waiting game xx


----------



## Mocha2

Hello all, I'm in school right now and it a lot challenging and stressful. So I don't get the time to post as I would like.

Angela..I do no have the time to go to the doc to get check I'm kind of winging it right now hoping that the opk works. I explained that to the doc and he did not show any concern. 

Dogmommy...the clomid was ok I was worried I would gain weight due to all the reviews I read saying they gained about 10 lbs for the cycle but I actually lost weight while eating Balance meals but small portions. I did, I think? get the cold sweat only for a few seconds nothing crazy other than that I was good and the metformin only gave me the runs for about two days and i was good to take the whole 2000mg. One thing I did different was drink coconut water with all my meds and that helped with the nausea a lot. I guess you have to find what works for you because milk did not work for me....tmi I could not stay in a room with myself after I drink it :)

Afm I am on CD12 started using opk on CD10 not feel any twinges yet as I use to before I ovulate. Fx the clomid helped me this cycle. I hate the fact that I can't see if I produced any eggs much less to have them grow to size so this cycle is killing me softly.


----------



## AngelaALA

I hope you get good news this month Mocha2 keep us all posted.

Well I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday but nothing at all since then. I did the stupid thing and did a hpt which of course came back BFN the tests I've got can be taken up to 4 days prior to AF but I'm around 7 days off AF yet, I'm not going to test at all now till 22nd xx


----------



## dogmommy

Mocha fingers crossed you get a positive opk soon! Keep us updated we understand with school :)

Angela waiting is so hard but I get it! Don't worry about the BFN . I've heard if you get a BFP too early it may be ectopic so silver lining! 

Afm I'll get my ultrasound results on Wednesday and my clomid if all is good!! Finally!! Dr did some genetic tests too to see if I'm carrier for anything so I'll find that out in two weeks. Kinda nervous for that bc hoping nothing comes back positive.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I think I maybe out the running this month guys and AF is showing its ugly head a week early I hate irregular AF I just want it to regulate again, I'm now thinking all my symptoms where due to the Flu as now that my flu is subsiding so are my symptoms. I guess I'll know more in the next couple of days if AF shows but I'm not hopeful, I've had a bit more brown discharge today so that's two days on the row now and normally when I'm due AF that's the tell tale sign to tell me its coming I normally get this for 2-3 days prior to AF commencing. We shall see but like I said I'm not holding any hope no more. On a positive side I guess if AF does show they're going to start follicle tracking so I'll get more info about what's happening down there xx


----------



## brandi91

dogmommy said:


> Good morning girls!
> Brandi have you started clomid yet?
> I'm sorry AF got you Rami. Fingers crossed this cycle.
> Bee I'm sorry for your loss. Baby dust to you!
> Krissie any updates?
> AFM still waiting on AF to get this ball rolling...
> Oh and just curious have any of you been diagnosed with endometriosis?

Hey there! I've been MIA for a few days, sorry! Tomorrow is my first day. I will be on CD5. I am so nervous and excited! I am really hopeful, but also trying to remember that since I basically never ovulate on my own, 50mg may not do the trick, and I need to be patient if it doesn't. I will definitely keep you all updated! I'm debating if I want to take the medicine in the AM or PM.


----------



## brandi91

AngelaALA said:


> Well I think I maybe out the running this month guys and AF is showing its ugly head a week early I hate irregular AF I just want it to regulate again, I'm now thinking all my symptoms where due to the Flu as now that my flu is subsiding so are my symptoms. I guess I'll know more in the next couple of days if AF shows but I'm not hopeful, I've had a bit more brown discharge today so that's two days on the row now and normally when I'm due AF that's the tell tale sign to tell me its coming I normally get this for 2-3 days prior to AF commencing. We shall see but like I said I'm not holding any hope no more. On a positive side I guess if AF does show they're going to start follicle tracking so I'll get more info about what's happening down there xx


Let us know!!! Fingers crossed that you aren't out yet!!!!


----------



## Ursaula

Angela: Don't lose hope just yet. There are some women who have af early and it ended up just being strong implantation bleeding. I'd still test around the 22nd if I were you! Fx'd :)

AFM: I had some spotting when I wiped on 1000mg of metformin. One day on of spotting, one off, then another day of spotting again. Since then, nothing. No signs of anything. I'm so frustrated. I'll be calling the ob/gyn tomorrow to see if they received my referral and will hopefully be making an appointment.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks for the support guys, well I'm not meant to have AF for another 6 days, I've had 3 days now of dark brown discharge which has increased its not loads but I've also got cramping. I called my Obgyns secretary and told her, she's going to get her to call me up this afternoon to discuss it and they might need me to go in for testing for things like polyps, endometriomas, cysts etc.. So we shall see, I'm hoping nothing is wrong but it's best to be safe than sorry with me being on Clomid as if I have any other conditions then I'll need to get them addressed to give me the best chance of pregnancy.

Wish me luck guys, I'll keep you posted x


----------



## dogmommy

Angela I'm sorry girl! How many mg did you take of clomid? Hopefully they order some tests and see what's going on.

Brandi good luck with the clomid I start in two days . Update us and let us know how it treats you!

Ursaula I'm sorry it's giving you such a hard time. Hopefully they can give you maybe something extra to jumpstart it.

Afm just counting down days to start opks and bding!


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy I'm on 50mg, I heard back from RE who told me not to worry about the discharge it could be nothing at all but they're sending me out an appointment for the fertility clinic for possible further tests just in case and if AF still shows then I'm still to go for follicle tracking xx 

Good luck dogmommy I hope this month is your month fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm definitely out guys AF has showed it's ugly head a week early so Clomid round two begins tomorrow and I'm off to a fertility clinic and begin follicle tracking so here's hoping next month will give me more answers on what is going on x


----------



## dogmommy

That stinks. I wonder if the clomid made you O way early? Which cd did you take it? I don't start until cd 5. And I got a call today he wants to do a trigger shot as well with the clomid. I'm not sure yet what it means but hopefully ill be picking it all up tomorrow.


----------



## brandi91

Sorry that AF came, Angela!!!! My fingers are already crossed for you for next month!

Today was my first day. I took 50 mg this morning. So far no side effects! I kept feeling like a headache could be trying to come on, but only for a second or two at a time, so that was a relief. 

I am also the crazy person who has already started using OPKs for this cycle and I'm only on CD5. I just don't want to miss it.....lol!


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I now know that Clomid shortened my cycle as last months was only 26 days long which it is normally around 30 days, I think that's what happened dogmommy that it made me O really early and we missed our chance as by the time I started doing OPKS it was probably already too late as they where all negative but my bloods told me that I was definitely Oing. This month though I'm remaining positive as I'll be going fertility clinic and also starting follicle tracking so that will give me a better chance.

I'm on 50mg and got to take it CD2-6 so I'm going to take it at night again before I go bed x


----------



## AngelaALA

Did you find out what the trigger shot was is that to assist in Oing


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi that's a good idea maybe I'll start opks sooner than usual. I start Clomid tomorrow and ill take that till cd 9. And then they want me to come in in a week and check my follicles. And if they are mature ill do the trigger shot so then ovulation will definitely happen in the next 36 hours so we bd the day of the shot and the next day and then I start progesterone 4 days later. It's a lot and I'm feeling overwhelmed already!

Angela what cd did you start opks?


----------



## AngelaALA

I started them around CD12 I think so this time I'm going to start as soon as AF has gone and I'll also be doing the follicle tracking too x


----------



## Mocha2

Hello ladies,
Angela...sorry af showed up. Fx you catch an egg next cycle.

Afm, I am on CD15 and got my first pos opk about 4pm today. Dh was 4.5 hours from me and I hit the road immediately to see him. He works at night so I made it just in time:sex: and a whole lot more for the next two days:happydance:
I had a drop in temp yesterday but today I woke up late so it was off a little but still low. I will continue to do opk and temp until I get an increase for the next few days to confirm O.


----------



## Mocha2

Angela the trigger shot is to release the egg. Pretty much forced O.


----------



## Mocha2

So ladies I have attached pics of my opk. I tested on the evening of the 17th got a envious neg tested on the evening of the 18th got what I thought was a pos and tested aound 1am on the 19th and got a absolute neg rest. The only thing I think I can depend on now to confirm O is an increase temp.
 



Attached Files:







0218161612d-1.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 3









0219160056a-1.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dogmommy

Mocha I usually only get one positive opk . All my packages say to stop after you get a positive but I never do haha. And AF always shows up about 14 days after the positive opk. I've been told that I dont ovulate strong enough tho. I think as long as you BD around the positive one you should have your bases covered!


----------



## Mocha2

I temper this morning and it even lower than the past do days. Sex was a little painful with the pressure on both sides of my ovaries. I am still achy on both sides today and my back hurts. No sure what to expect. I did insert preseed before intercourse and inseted a softcup after so everything stayed in I also wore it for the 12hours it said. I will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## Mocha2

Dogmommy I never usually ovulate strong enough either so I was praying that the clomid and metformin would help with that. Fx it did, I am 36 and I don't know much more of this chemical my body can take. My symptoms change every time so ii cannot pinpoint which feeling is going to result in a bfp which results in the worst 2ww. Oh and did I mention I was military so everything I do has to be timed perfect due to the high demands of work and always be gone from DH.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm on CD5 got two more days of Clomid to take and I will have finished my second course my AF is nearly gone I've noticed that Clomid has shortened my cycles and also lightened my AF. I know I'll only be CD6 tomorrow but I'm going to start OPKS as I reckon Clomid made me O early and don't want to miss it, so far still suffered no side effects to Clomid not even a hot flush so I don't know whether that's a good thing or bad we shall see. I'm still waiting for my appointments to come through for follicle tracking and fertility clinic x still trying to remain positive and hopeful even though last month has knocked my confidence slightly with AF showing x


----------



## dogmommy

Mocha is the painful sex bc of the meds? I'm on my 3rd day of clomid and haven't noticed any side effects. We haven't bd yet bc they wanted me to wAit until genetic testing came back but I'm thinking about just doing it anyway. We were trying for over a year and never had genetic screening done. I don't want to miss our chance if clomid makes me O early but they are saying I won't O until next weekend. Ugh I feel like I'm always waiting for something. Do you all feel the same?

I bought some cheap opks going to take one today I think! I don't think it's ever too early with clomid angela.


----------



## Mocha2

Angela....I think the clomid did made my cycle shorter and lighter too which I was greatful for since I have a crazy seven days cycle. I purchse my opk on Amazon very cheap 40opk and 10 hpt for $8 and you get it in about two days. The brand is Clinical Guard and they haven't fail me yet since I got my O every time with them and my 14dpo bfp so you can test as many times your heart desire. Well the good thing is with the follicle tracking at least you know you are growing a mature egg that will definitely cause you to O. I was going to do a ultra sound to see the size of my follicles and I got a pos opk that day so I changed my mind.

Dogmommy.... The pain was because of o. I bd Valentine's weekend and no problem just this past two nights even my back started hurting all the symptoms for me to O. You can test when ever you want so you are more aware. Remember you still have to give that follicle time to grow, I think it's about 2mm a day so testing cd10 is no bad but the most reliable is the temp because you can have a pos opk and still not O due to a lot of factors stress, pcos and get another pos later again in the cycle. So I think it's a great idea to temp to see you temp drop the same time you get a pos opk and to see your temp rise for 3 days to confirm that you did ovulate for sure.

Afm I bd again last night still had some pain I just adjusted my body so I would be so uncomfortable. I temp this morning had my 1st temp rise so we will see if the is a continues increase for the next two days so I can confirm O.


----------



## AngelaALA

My AF use to be heavy too and last the full 7 days but now it's heavy for three days then light for a couple days before disappearing I've just taken tablet number 4 and AF virtually gone gorgeous one more tablet tomorrow still now side effects either I'm going to start my Opks tomorrow as I'm sure last month I Od before or around CD10 so we shall see. I haven't had my date through yet for follicle tracking but I'm hoping it comes through next week along with my fertility clinic appointment. I'm not as excited this month though like I was for last month I think it's because I never got great results last month but we shall see, last month we BD everyday for two weeks I think we'll change that to every other day as from reading up every day is bad as the sperm count is weaker and needs a break to replenish so we will see if that works out better for us xx how is everyone else getting on x


----------



## AshleyButters

DogMommy!!!!! I just looked at your siggy....and We have the same wedding date!!! I got married on 6/7/2014 too!!!!!! COOL!!!!!! LOL. That is all.


I am still waiting for AF to show in a few days!!!


----------



## dogmommy

Mocha are you going to get labs to see if ovulation was stronger this time. My brother in law is in the service as well and I know what you mean he's gone for months at a time sometimes just weeks but still! Thank you for your service!

Angela I hope you catch that positive opk! I know what you mean about bd. We've done every day and every other but not sure which the best route is.

Ashley that is very cool!!!!! Have you had the questions for the past year and a half about when will you have a baby??? I just want to tell them I wish I knew! But until then stop asking! Haha it comes with the territory I suppose.

AFM today is my fourth day of clomid and I am an emotional wreck. Worse than I can ever remember. I happy cried and said cried all night. Not sure if it's just the idea of this process or the clomid. But DH has been my rock. And I'm grateful for that!


----------



## AshleyButters

dogmommy said:


> Ashley that is very cool!!!!! Have you had the questions for the past year and a half about when will you have a baby??? I just want to tell them I wish I knew! But until then stop asking! Haha it comes with the territory I suppose.

I have gotten questions and a few of our friends/relatives who got married AFTER us are pregnant or have had their children. Sigh. 

I just kind of smile and my husband uses a generic reply like "whenever God decides" 

Not many people know that we are having problems TTC except for our parents and a few friends that I confided in. 

I was tempted to POAS today, but refrained. The first few months of TTC I POAS like a mad woman and it would ruin my day because I would get so hopeful. When I see BFN's it ruined my day. Now I just plan on getting AF and never test lol.


----------



## AshleyButters

This will be my first round of Clomid (as soon as AF) shows up. How are the side effects mamas????


----------



## brandi91

Hey ladies! I finished my Clomid yesterday morning and am on CD 10. I have had no side effects. I'm only on 50mg, so I hope that it is doing the trick. I started OPKs while I was taking my Clomid (I know that you aren't supposed to test until three days after you are done with the medicine because Clomid could give you a false positive). I haven't had any positives at all (ever). I've been using internet cheapies, and also picked up the Clearblue Digital. Today I used them with the same urine sample. Look at this difference! I would consider the IC to be positive!!! It's the most positive one I've ever had. My CB digital was negative (I got the kind with the solid smiley, flashing smiley, or empty circle). It had an empty circle. When I ejected the test, I looked at the lines. SUCH a difference. So, I'm not sure if I am ovulating or not.

With the IC, it DID take a while to show up. It started out barely there but about 10 minutes later, it looked like that. I took a picture to compare the two.


What do you all think? I HAVE been seeing some EWCM (yesterday). More than usual. When I woke up this morning, I actually felt extremely damp (sorry for TMI) from the EWCM. I'm thinking that I should BD today anyway, just in case! I also had some mild cramps on the location of my right ovary, but they were subtle. I wasn't sure if they were ovulation cramps or just my body being weird.

CB on top and IC on the bottom. I'm more inclined to trust the CB, because I've had some pretty dark IC's and not ovulated. But they've never been that dark.

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f97/BornToRide14/IMG_20160221_145220.jpg


----------



## dogmommy

Ashley how many DPO are you? I've stocked up on internet cheapies to test like crazy. I feel like this is going to be our month! I had headache one day not sure if it was from clomid or not. Also I was very emotional yesterday. I haven't taken today's pill and I have one more tomorrow.

Brandi I'm just a couple days behind you. I'm glad you said that about false positive opks my dr didn't warn me. That IC looks positive! I would definitely BD today. Are you going to test in another 12 hours. I'm wondering if the other will give you a positive a few hours later. I'm doing follicle tracking and my dr told me NOT to get the digital smiley ones. Not sure why ill check tomorrow . Going in to get my results from surgery.


----------



## brandi91

Dogmom I'm glad we are right in it together! What is your dosage again? We BD'd to be safe. Interesting about the smiley ones. Let me know what you find out!!!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## AngelaALA

AshleyButters said:


> This will be my first round of Clomid (as soon as AF) shows up. How are the side effects mamas????

I know how you feel everyone is popping them out around me and my husband and it is getting awkward for everyone as they don't know how to act around us when the baby stories start I've even become a great aunt in the last couple of days too which is crazy considering I've not had my own yet me and my Dh have already decided that if all this fertility stuff doesn't work this year then we're starting adoption next year as we don't want to get too old to start with that xx

I always say any so and so can make a baby but it's the person who brings them up and gives them there memories and life lessons that is the real parent.

I've just had my last Clomid pill it's my second round of Clomid and so far I've had no side effects at all get little hot flushes but nothing major and get a little emotional but that's all. I'm still waiting for date to come through for my follicle tracking and fertility clinic so we shall see what that brings this month. I've already started OPKS as I reckon Clomid made me O really early as NY cycle has definitely shortened xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Hi ladies! I'm due to start clomid cycle #1 this week. 100mg CD3-7. Did you find it changed your regular ovulation day? Earlier or later?


----------



## AshleyButters

Dogmommy- I am on CD27. I really don't know when I ovulated (I have stopped paying attention to all that). Some months it was like I O'ed on CD10, some cycles it was CD14 or 17. Acupuncture has moved my O days around so I don't know when I O'ed. My cycles are 30-32 days so I am just waiting for AF to show this week. 

Angela- HUGS! I am glad you understand my pain! I'm in a weird position. I am experiencing secondary infertility, so my husband thinks I "shouldn't be upset" because I already have 2 kids. (Who are not his). All our tests have been fine. 

I'm nervous to start the clomid, as I see you can get side effects like being moody or emotional? LOL I have C-PTSD (Complex Post traumatic stress disorder) So I am already crazy enough. My poor husband hahahah!!!!

Vankiwi- HI!!!!!! Sorry I don't know anything about the clomid but I didn't want to not stop and say hi!!!!


----------



## Mocha2

Dogmommy....I am not going to test at all I will just temp and it looks pretty good so far.

Ashley....Fx you get a pos soon.

Brandi91...any pos should be taken advantage of. I'm glad to see that you bd after that unsure but in my opinion pos opk test.

Vankiwi.....best of everything in your 1st rnd of clomid. My side effects was minor a few sec of cold sweat every other day or so and that was it, no weight gain nothing.

Ladies just make sure drink a lot of water that helps alot.

Afm I got my second temp increase this morning, one more to go to confirm that I o. I am so anxious to start my tww.

Lots of baby dust to you all.


----------



## Mocha2

Btw my cycle is usually 29 or 30 day and I O about the CD16 or 17 so no clomid did not change anything for me and I did not get a false pos and I've been testing since CD10. My clues during what I was calling O was pain on both sides of my ovaries, tender during intercourse and backache. I hope this helps because everyone has different reaction to clomid. Some side effects I read about was very discouraging and I had doubts about clomid for myself, but I guess you have to experience it for yourself to see what works for you.


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks ladies! 

Mocha great reminder about the water, I'd read that a while ago but had forgotten!

Ashley all our tests have been fine too - hoping we get lucky with clomid!


----------



## Mocha2

Hello ladies I am so excited!! I had my 3rd temp shift today and I am currently 3DPO!! My temp jumped from 96 all the way up to 98 in the three days with no hesitation. My next count down is to implantation which should be in a few days. I try to do it like this so the 2ww doesn't seem so long, drawn out and depressing. I'm trying so hard to stay pos on this since it is my first cycle on clomid. Fx we all catch an egg a sticky egg that is, this cycle.


----------



## brandi91

Congrats, Mocha!!!!

That is so exciting! I like how you break up the 2ww!

I retested with the CB digital OPK this morning, and still a complete negative. Also used a different brand than yesterday of dip test, and it was super negative. Wondering if my positive was just a fluke.


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you mocha 2 that you get your sticky egg xx 

Vickiwi Clomid has shortened my cycle it went from 32 days to 26 days and made me O early x

I've finished my Clomid which has made me feel lethargic this time around and started Opks yesterday which are negative yet, also got my date through for follicle tracking which is on 03Rd March which I'm excited about wish me luck xx


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi I'm on 50mg this cycle. I don't think he will increase it for me as I did have a borderline average progesterone level. At my appt today he said that he prefers the line ones. He didn't really give me any explanation but he stressed that I take it between noon and 2pm starting Cd 11 but I have already started them. I got a negative yesterday. I will do another today in a few hours Cd 9 today. Tomorrow going to start Bding every other day until we get a positive Opk. 
I do have to do follicle tracking ultrasound on Friday unless I get a positive Opk before then.

Hi vankiwi! It's my first cycle with clomid. My cycles are usually 29-32 days so I'm hoping it does shorten it so the 2 week wait will start a few days sooner bc it's a long wait!

Ashley I didn't mean to freak out about my emotional roller coaster. I'm on my last day and I'm feeling much better today! Maybe you won't need the clomid:winkwink:

Mocha that's exciting! Fingers crossed you catch it!

Angela yay for your upcoming follicle scan!! Can't wait to see how it goes for you.


----------



## Mocha2

Just a little something for you ladies. Have any of you ever seen "The Great Sperm Race" if you haven't go ahead and treat yourself youtube video part 1-6. You will enjoy it. This is just to get your mind off things for a little and tell me what you all think. It still has to do with fertility so why not? :)


----------



## brandi91

Just wanted to give you ladies an update....

My bbt went from a 97.6 over the last few days to a 97.9 this morning. But, I was hot when I woke up. I'm also not sure how accurate it is because I always have to take it at a different time (my puppy wakes me up in the middle of the night to go out, so I just take it when I first wake up). Rather than 2 AM, it was about 6 when I took it. 

I'm noticing a slight headache and some very minor dizziness, but that could be from being tired. If they are side effects, they came after finishing the Clomid. 

I don't think I've ovulated yet. It's just too early. I was clomid 5-9, and I'm only CD11.


----------



## Mocha2

brandi91 said:


> Just wanted to give you ladies an update....
> 
> My bbt went from a 97.6 over the last few days to a 97.9 this morning. But, I was hot when I woke up. I'm also not sure how accurate it is because I always have to take it at a different time (my puppy wakes me up in the middle of the night to go out, so I just take it when I first wake up). Rather than 2 AM, it was about 6 when I took it.
> 
> I'm noticing a slight headache and some very minor dizziness, but that could be from being tired. If they are side effects, they came after finishing the Clomid.
> 
> I don't think I've ovulated yet. It's just too early. I was clomid 5-9, and I'm only CD11.

Brandi.....do you have a set time in the morning with at least 3hrs of sleep to take temp? I use to take it at 4am because that's the time I had to rise but now I just set my alarm for 5am since my wake time changed again and it was still good with the hr difference. Are you using ff to track your cycle? That is what I use and it is spot on maybe a day difference on or after cycle due date but nothing to cause any problem. Just keep taking your temp the best you can before o, low temp estrogen after o, high temp progesterone. 

I don't remember if you said u had pcos because that does give you rocky temp at times and that's why they want you to temp for a few cycles so you can start seeing and understanding the difference.

Remember the follicle grows about 1-2mm a day after af and a mature follicle would be about 19-21mm so keep testing and give your eggs time to grow and don't stop taking you temp.


----------



## dogmommy

So I'm probably over thinking it but I tried to drink a lot of water today but I went to do an opk and my tmi but my urine was so clear. Could too much water be bad for detecting the LH??? I don't temp bc I tried so many times and I just mess it up every time. And I've always been able to confirm with opks.


----------



## Mocha2

Dogmommy... I hate to be the bearer of bad news but there was a forum on babyandbump, she tried lots of liquid early in the morning and the line was faded and stop drinking for a few hours and the line was darker. On a good note they alway day to test later in the day to get a better pos and any doctor would tell you that staying hydrated helps with CM and isn't that what we need to bd during O?


----------



## brandi91

Mocha, I do have PCOS. I don't ovulate on my own or have periods naturally whatsoever :nope:

I will definitely keep testing and temping. I guess we will just see... :)

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## dogmommy

Mocha I will remember that tomorrow. I'm on CD 9 so I'm sure it was too early to be positive anyway. The earliest I've ever Od was cd16. But this is my first round with clomid so I'm wondering if it will come earlier. I don't have any signs yet. I started watching the great sperm race it's so interesting.


----------



## Mocha2

Brandi here is a little tell tale from me. When I initially started trying to conceive I was using injectables it took forever for me to get a period so I was taking provera to start one because of that I missed a few cycles trying to conceive because of no period. Anyway after my first pos and the MC my follicles stop growing even with the injectables and I started gaining weight because of it. I decided to take a break and try some natural stuff to see if I could get my cycle on track naturally. So I started taking vitex and evening primrose for about 5 months and my cycle came faithfully every month and lasted between 27-29 days. I stopped after the 4th month because I started a very struck diet. As far as my cycle is concern I kept coming and regulated itself at 30 days give and take a day some times. Another pos for me is I only had mild pms symptoms taking those natural meds. Now that I have lost 30 lbs I wanted to see if my body would repond faster to clomid since I was having a cycle now but not Ovulate. But I think the vitex and epr help me a lot with pms. It didn't give me a baby but it gave me a normal cycle at least I can work with that.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy I haven't watched it yet but will do in next few days x

Well I'm now on CD8 and I think I'm going to O soon in the next few days I didn't get this feeling last month but I feel bloated I know that can be a bad sign for too many active follicles but I'm getting no pain with it just very lethargic and feel full I've tested OPK which is still negative but I feel like it's coming, I'm also getting a creamy like cm which is the stage before EWCM but I think Clomid has made me slightly dry if you get me so I'm going to have to buy some sperm friendly lubricant has anyone used this before that helps sperm gives it a good environment if so what is it called and where can I buy it x


----------



## Mocha2

Angela....no CM is nothing a little Preseed can't help. I uses the Preseed about 5-10 mins before intercourse to warm up the gel and just so everything stays in and not run out I use the Instead Softcup that's within arms distance so I don't have to stand up. Maybe that's why I prefer intercouse at night when trying to conceive because I can lay there for the rest of the night so nature can take it's course. Please remember to use the bathroom before you start so you have to get up afterwards to do so. Tmi but I'm sureDh or db can grab you something to wipe up with while you're laying there. :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks mocha I'm definitely going to invest in some Preseed for sure as I definitely need something I've found it on Amazon so will definitely be buying some, what does the cup do if you don't mind me asking xx


----------



## Mocha2

Angela...You will know more if you just Google... instead softcup and conception or fertility. It will give you a lot of success stories on it.


----------



## Mocha2

Hello ladies top of the day to you. Today 4DPO the only symptoms I am having are tender niples poking out of everything, creamy CM, gassy, I am having cramps in my pelvic area, dizziness and very emotion. I have been under a lot of stress lately so every time I'm talking about it I start crying and let me tell you it takes a lot to make me cry. Well that is all I notice for now still waiting on some kind of sign for implantation hopefully I will get some soon.


----------



## AngelaALA

Mocha2 it all sounds positive Fx you get your BFP it all sounds good. We'll I'm on Cd9 still negative on Opks but feel O is on its way last month I never got a positive on Opks but my CD21 bloods came back I had O anything over 30 is good and mine where 96. I'm off to follicle tracking on 3Rd March and bloods on CD21. I've just purchased Preseed as part of a package from Amazon comes with OPKs, a basal thermometer and really early hpts so fingers crossed I hope it comes soon as I feel O is coming in next couple of days xx


----------



## dogmommy

Mocha I'm sorry you're sad! Hopefully implantation in the next few days for you. 

Angela I feel just like you! I'm bloated and have some thin watery CM . I just did Opk and it was negative. They want to bring me in on Friday to check my follicles. But I feel like I will O on Sunday at the earliest. 

CD 11 so just feeling blah. I think ill be more excited in the TWW.


----------



## AngelaALA

Follicle tracking is something to look forward to as hopefully they will tell you for certain if there's healthy eggs and how many. I really feel like O will come in thereat couple of days but my tracking is not till CD17, hopefully it will show I have Od and all is good. I've been getting slight pain in right hand side today still feel bloated and had a hot flush last night so all good signs I guess, unfortunately Clomid has most definitely dried up my Cm so I'm just hoping and praying Preseed comes quick xx 

This is my second month on Clomid and I'm really hoping it works, if not then next month will be even harder still on 50mg but they'll up the tests x I just really don't want to miss O like I did last month so I'm doing two a day now xx

Does anyone do temping if so how easy is it xx


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey girls! So AF came today....called my fertility clinic and I start 50mg of clomid on the 28th. The nurse recommended that I take it at night because it can cause headaches and hot flashes. I also ordered some HCG through a pharmacy the clinic referred me to. I have an appointment to see how well I am responding to the clomid next friday the 4th. I hope everything goes smoothly (LOL don't we all!) 

Anybody close to my dates? (like taking clomid on sunday?) :) :)


----------



## Mocha2

Angela...keep using you opk and go with your gut feelings too because If you are cd9 today by 3 March you will be about cd17 I think. Depending on how long your cycle is you might O before then. I am a 30 day cycle and this cicle I got pos opk on cd15 and Oed on cd16. I know everyone is different but always think about the earliest you could O and not the latest then you can guarantee that you didn't miss o so keep testing and bd even more if you start feeling twinges by your ovaries. Fx you get a pos soon sweetie.

Dogmommy and Angela just make sure you are not puting all your trust in the docs get to know your body because while you are waiting for that appointment you body is not waiting to do its thing. 

I say this because my last iui cycle after my MC I went to get the follicles checked and the nurse told me how big they were not sure if she was suppose to share this info with me. On my way home they called me to say that the doc recommend I take the hcg shot Sunday night and come in on Mon for iui. I was a little confuse because I started doing the math and said if my follicle was this size now and it grows 1-2mm a day then I should ovulate this weekend, but I thought my doc knows best so I followed instruction while still in doubt. When I went in on Monday there was no follicle I Oed on the weekend and I felt it but wanted to believe that there was no way my doc would miss this. Well that was the last time they saw me...money does not grow on tree and I had some out of pocket expenses so I was HOT!! that my cycle want to waste. So here I am trying on my own after getting to know my body.

Angela.....temping is easy and there is no guess work with temping when done correctly.
Just calculate what wake up time in the morning would be best for you every morning. I get it one or two morning might be off but it won't do any damage. For me I set the clock for 1:30am to use the bathroom and 5am to take temp even though my actual wake up time is 7am for work.
Reason I started waking up at 130am is because I find myself waking in between the 3hrs of solid sleep to go pee. So between 130 and 5am it is the pefect solid sleep to get a good temp. I know.......I am very technical about everything but you should have seen how crazy my chart looked before now. 

I need this baby so I am willing to try anything if that will give me a :bfp: one of these months.

Ashley.....I am so sorry AF showed her ugly face :( 
Fx clomid was the missing ingredient to your much needed :bfp: this cycle.


----------



## brandi91

Mocha2, thanks for telling me your story! I've heard of Vitex, but I'm scared over overstimulating the ovaries, as I've heard that it can happen. I've never heard about the tea, I think I'll try it!!!

I hope everyone's cycle is going great. I love checking in with ya'll!

My newest update is that I'm CD13. Still no positive OPK, but I probably wouldn't get one until at least tomorrow if it was going to work since I was days 5-9. Earlier today, I thought my CM was drying up. This is probably TMI, but this evening, I had a lot of EWCM! It was stretching for several inches. This isn't really unusual for me, though. I still don't ovulate when I get it, but I'm hoping that maybe it's an effect of the Clomid. My temp has been a little higher the last couple of days, but I don't think I have ovulated or else it would have been on CD10.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mocha2

Angela I have attached a screenshot of an old cycle with temperature taken at different times. The solid dot is my ideal temp I started with and the empty dot is the different waking times.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-02-24-23-37-54.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mocha2

Is it just me or is my attachment impossible to view? I have no idea how to share the real one from Fertility Friend. Sorry :nope:


----------



## Mocha2

Here is a glimpse at my current chart.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-02-24-23-50-11.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Mocha your advice is really helpful I think I will O this weekend before the follicle tracking as CD17 will be too late for me I use to have a cycle 30-32 but Clomid shortened my cycle last month to 26 so I'm going to listen to my own body going to BD every other day we started yesterday I just hope Preseed comes soon though as I am going to need it to assist when I O.


----------



## Mocha2

Angela....mucinex with just guaifenesin as the only ingredient is good for producing cm you can read up. I tried it and it worked so good even my nose got runny. But I love my preseed that was just a temp fix.


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm definitely going to proper some mucinex for next cycle if I'm unsuccessful this cycle but this cycle I'll stick with Preseed as I Know I'm going to O in the next couple of days and hopefully the Preseed should arrive today or tomorrow x


----------



## brandi91

Angela, I'm using Preseed this cycle, too!

CD14. Still no positive OPK. Went ahead and BD'd last night because I had fertile CM. Having some mild cramping (but it just feels low in my pelvis in general, not really to one side or the other). My breasts also feel a little, teensy bit tender. Almost enough that I wonder if I'm imagining it.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## dogmommy

Hi girls! Ashley I'm about a week ahead of you, good luck with the clomid! We are using pre seed too Brandi and angela! I'm very dry right now so it helps a lot. Haven't had a positive opk yet but tomorrow I'm going to get an ultrasound tomorrow to see how I'm responding to my first cycle of clomid. Mocha Im with you. Im just a number at the fertility clinic i have to be mindful! we have been BDing just by chance O sneaks up on me and I don't catch it. I don't temp it's just way to hard for me. Do any of you drink before O? I haven't but im meeting with some friends tomorrow and would love a glass of wine after this work week. Im pretty sure O won't be until Sunday.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys it's sounds like we're all around the same stage I'm hoping my Preseed comes today I'm CD11 today still getting neg on OPK but the second line is getting darker so it is definitely due, I got some pain on my right hand side yesterday too and a little pain today on the left also hot flushes during the night so all good signs but my CM is virtually none existent due to the Clomid which is a bit gutting and I'm not too happy about my follicle tracking being on CD17 either as I know that will be too late but hey ho think happy thoughts stay positive and hope I Getty sticky egg this month xx

Also I don't think it matters if you have a few drinks I'm off out fora meal tonight, got night out planned with girls on 03Rd March then a wedding on 13th so I'll be definitely drinking xx


----------



## brandi91

So exciting Angela! I seriously love this group. 

Update: This morning, I had a flashing smiley on my ovulation test!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Now granted, that is just one hurdle to jump through, but I've never had one. My tests are always negative. I hope it isn't a mistake. I took it as well as a dip test, and my dip test I would have definitely considered negative. Even the test inside the CB digital, I would have considered negative. I'll just see what happens. I'll be impressed if it catches O, because I truly would have considered all of those tests negative.

I'm CD 15 today. If you're just reading this, I took Clomid 5-9 and I'm on 50mg. It's my first month and I literally never O on my own. I haven't had a natural period in years because I wasn't O'ing.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mocha2

Angela... On a good note I've heard most people saying they conceived in the night that were butt drunk and got frisky :)

Brandi... Think happy thoughts my dear that should be your focus for the rest of this cycle. Send some positives vibes down to those eggs of yours because I'm sending aaalloooot of good vibes your way.

Afm boobs are still sore, still feeling a little pain in lower pelvic, and felt a little sick this morning woke up with a throat ache and the big one.....I've been going off on dh for apparently no reason it just kind of a spear the moment thing. Does bipolar rings a bell? So hence my mood today.

Everyone else I hope to hear some pos O news soon xx


----------



## dogmommy

Yayyyyyyyy got my positive and ultrasound confirmed three follicles ready. I only have a few minutes but I wanted to update you all. Ill be back to catch up in a few hours.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160226_120218.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mocha2

Dogmommy.... :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## brandi91

Thanks Mocha2! I took another one after work and got another flashing smiley (I was convinced it was going to be negative and that the first one was just a fluke).

Dogmommy YAY!!!! So exciting!!!! What cycle day are you again?


----------



## dogmommy

Angela I'm sorry you have to wait till CD 17. Is there anyway they can move it up? You had such a high progesterone number last time I'm sure you will be ok with it tho.

Brandi that is exciting! I would get a couple flashing smiles before the solid! Fingers crossed for you!!

Mocha I hope you're feeling better! You sound like me last week DH is scared for the pregnancy hormones haha

I'm on CD13 and I got a trigger shot at 9am today and the positive opk about 3 hours later.
But the nurse told me to BD on Sunday and Monday. But that doesn't make sense that would be 48 hours later! What do you all think?? We took yesterday off and we were going to tonight. But if I follow SMEP we would BD tonight, tomorrow, and Sunday but I'm wondering if that is too much for DH swimmers. He has average sperm count but idk whAt is best????????


----------



## prayingm2b

Hi Girls! Sindy here TTC baby #1. Took my first round of clomid this month and ovulated O on CD13. Unfortunately 12 DPO got a BFN. I'm very dissapointed but my fertility doctor wants me to wait for AF to come and start another round of Clomid and go in for a sonogram. Not sure what me and the DH will be doing. It's such a stressfull ride. 

Lots of baby dust to all of you ladies. Hope you guys get a BFP. 
:kiss:


----------



## Mocha2

Dogmommy...according to ff to be sure to catch an egg intercourse should be done daily unless there an issue then every other day is good. If you did the hcg today then definitely you're going to o by tomorow and that morning is,when the would tell you to come in for iui if that's what was getting done so I'm assuming in your case bding is best first thing in the morning which would be the most important one and just keep going at it after that for hoping to really catch that egg sake.


----------



## Mocha2

Dogmommy....I googled iui (bd)after hcg and some did it 24 hrs with success rate some 36 some 42hrs. So, sweetie this one you have to go with what your docs said or decide on your own what you want to do but the has to be your decision and yours alone.


----------



## brandi91

Dogmommy, I would go with every day as long as hubby's count it good!

Hubby and I BD'd again today. 3 times in the last five days....it's probably still early. But I don't want to miss our egg (if it's coming!).

I have been reading about using the CB OPKs while on Clomid, and read that the flashing smiley is likely from the estrogen from the medicine. So I'm still unsure if I'll get my positive OPK, but I sure hope so!!!!

Welcome, prayingm2b! I hope that this is your month!!!!! I'm TTC my first as well.


----------



## AngelaALA

I would BD soon hun but like Mocha2 says you know your body best so do what you think is right. I'm now on CD12 and still getting neg on clearblue digital Opks but I'm getting all the symptoms of O slight pains, bloating, emotional and got EWCM yesterday I didn't get a positive on them last month either but my bloods said I had definitely Od so I'm going to change my brand as I don't think I O strong enough for the digital to pick up I really hope we haven't missed our chance as haven't been able to BD the last 4 days due to us not working the same shift patterns so we're going to BD today and tomorrow and hope for the best xx


----------



## Mocha2

prayingm2b.....welcome! I know going through your clomid cycle with this family will be an informative, excited and stress free one. Fx you catch your egg this cycle.


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks girls! You all are great. Going to Bd everyday and hope for the best. Everything I read says about 36 hours after shot. Fingers crossed for angela and brandi you get your positive Opks. The nurse called and told me to start taking progesterone suppository on Monday. Has anyone else used it? It sounds messy! 

Welcome prayingm2b! I know it is very stressful but we are all in this together :)


----------



## brandi91

CD 16....another flashing smiley. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Mocha2

Dogmommy....the progesterone suppositories are not bad use at night before bed so your body can obsorve it while you sleep and just wear a panty liner to prevent the remainder of that white discharge on underwear. But you'll be fine congrats for moving on to the next phase the lectual phase that is aka the 2ww. Pucker up honey and go flirt with dh so he can enter to win the gr8 :spermy: race:winkwink:


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy and Brandi Fx for that sticky egg and BFP really hope you get it this month. Well my Preseed came and cheapie Opk sticks which still say on CD12 negative now the second line on Opk is faint I know it means negative but does that mean it's detecting something and O could be soon xx I don't want to miss my chance so means Dh are going to BD everyday used Preseed first time tonight and it's really good I would recommend it and really easy to use let's hope it works xx


----------



## brandi91

AngelaALA said:


> Dogmommy and Brandi Fx for that sticky egg and BFP really hope you get it this month. Well my Preseed came and cheapie Opk sticks which still say on CD12 negative now the second line on Opk is faint I know it means negative but does that mean it's detecting something and O could be soon xx I don't want to miss my chance so means Dh are going to BD everyday used Preseed first time tonight and it's really good I would recommend it and really easy to use let's hope it works xx

Thanks Angela! Remind me what days you took Clomid this month? Is this your first month on it?

I am on CD16, and still no positive OPK :( I'm still getting the flashing smiley, but I read that the Clomid can cause that because it raises your estrogen, which is what the flashing smiley detects. All my internet cheapies are negative so far, but I too have faint lines. I'm starting to lose a little hope...it's been seven days since I took my last pill. I'm sure I'll get a flashing smiley tomorrow morning, which will be my third day of them. Blah.

Fingers crossed for you as well!!!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Brandi I'm on CD13 and I now just use the cheapie ones as last two months I never got a positive on the clearblue. i took Clomid CD2-6 50mg my second round, last month Clomid shortened my cycle from 32 days to 26 days but it's looking like this month is a normal cycle now. Last month I didn't get a positive on Opk at all started testing around CD10 but bloods said I defo had anything over 30 is good and mine were 96. I think that month I Od really early on and missed my opportunity plus me and Dh got flu which was awful still slightly recovering from it now.

Well I'm CD13 just done another Opk and the line is the darkest I've seen it so far still not a positive but that must mean something I also took my temp and I know I can't be sure as I've not been tracking properly but it was 96.7 the other day and now it's 97.45 that must also mean O is coming I really hope it is and I've not missed it xx any theories guys or advice would be helpful xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Also I've been doing Opk since CD6 this month twice a day as don't want to miss it xx

Have you got Pcos brandi as apparently that can cause false positives on Opks they say don't use them if you have and do temping instead along with Cm checking xx


----------



## Mocha2

Angela... If you continue to take you temp daily you will see a sudden decrease in temp that is considered the Lh surge and then is when you start bding if you haven't started already. Once you temp starting to increase there should be 3 days of steady increase to confirm that you o. Remember you can get a pos opk and still not O and then O again later in the cycle....Yeh I know our body is crazy like that. So if you are skeptical about opks just keep doing both as a back up plan. One has to be correct.


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi don't fret it may take 9 days for clomid to work! And I think since you are getting flashing smiles you're on the right track. 
Angela fingers crossed its right around the corner! My RE said sometimes it take 6-9 days for clomid to make you O so if I calculated right you still have a couple days left between that window. 
Thanks mocha it's exciting to be in the last half. I felt really strong O pains last night and it lines up with HCG trigger shot so I'm thinking I'm officially 1 dpo! But I'm annoyed my RE nurse told me to BD todAy and tomorrow. I'm glad I didn't listen to her! We would have missed it.


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies could I please join in? I got af on Feb 14th after taking meds to bring it on, typically it came on Valentine's lol. But I was delighted. I took 100mg Clomid CD 2 til 6 and had a scan on CD 12 it showed one 1.4 cm follicle on my right ovary and since my fertility clinic closes on the weekend they told me by Monday it would be too late so I had to do my own trigger shot on Saturday, making my follicle hopefully between 1.8cm and 2 perfect for ovulation. 
So I took that shot yesterday morning and I have to say I feel so sick since yesterday evening probably just the hcg itself. I was told by the nurse I'd ovulate by Sunday night the latest but apart from watery cm I've had no cramps or sign it's happening. Guess I just have to wait it's only lunch time yet. 
We have be today and yesterday and will tomorrow just to be sure ! I hope it's enough, so I will count tomorrow as 1 dpo! I plan to test March 10th


----------



## AngelaALA

Good luck guys I hope you both get your sticky eggs and BFPS all round FX for you both and Mocha2 thank you for the advice it's really helpful I know I can't fully track my temp as not done it from day one but I'm still going to start now and just see how my temp goes I also got backache today out the blue for no reason at all and slight stomach type pains O has got to be on its way xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh and sorry as well as Goodluck also welcome redrose xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela have you been doing your opks twice a day? I heard it's better to take them in second half of the day.

Red rose hello! You are on almost same schedule as me. I felt really bloated after trigger shot. I had it Friday am and sat night I had strong O pains. Going to BD again today just to cover all my bases. 

I'm feeling less hopeful after last night a friend that I've been explaining my fertility struggles with said to me "just know some women never get pregnant" like seriously!! Not what you say to someone spending tons on money on fertility meds, blood work, and numerous ultrasounds!


----------



## RedRose19

dogmommy said:


> Angela have you been doing your opks twice a day? I heard it's better to take them in second half of the day.
> 
> Red rose hello! You are on almost same schedule as me. I felt really bloated after trigger shot. I had it Friday am and sat night I had strong O pains. Going to BD again today just to cover all my bases.
> 
> I'm feeling less hopeful after last night a friend that I've been explaining my fertility struggles with said to me "just know some women never get pregnant" like seriously!! Not what you say to someone spending tons on money on fertility meds, blood work, and numerous ultrasounds!

What an insensitive thing to say, true or not I don't think it helps to say such negative things around people struggling with fertility issues. I tried for over 3 years with my son. And now baby two so far 3.5 years! Fingers crossed we both get our long waited bfp! I hope I get some indication that my body is ovulating !
Will bd once more tomorrow and relax after that :flower:
Then I guess the dreaded two week wait!


----------



## AngelaALA

Right guys need help the two far right from yesterday very faint lines the second to right from this morning is darker then the one I've just took now far left really dark does this mean I'm going to O :shrug:

I wasn't going to do another till 9pm tonight leaving 12hrs between but got backache out of the blue then bloating and stomach cramps so took one and got that any ideas guys is this good xx


----------



## AngelaALA

I agree aswell very insensitive to say that I'm also LTTC for my first TTC since Nov 2013 and it's hard speaking to people who don't understand what we're all going through as they just don't understand and say things like it'll happen when it'll happen which is disheartening we don't need them to say anything back just to listen xx


----------



## Mocha2

Welcome Redrose I hope you find your short stay here (pos thoughts on getting a sticky one this cycle) educational, supportive and a few smiles her and there.


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks girls it's nice talking to people that understand! 

Angela!!! Sooooooo close! I would get to BDing!


----------



## Mocha2

Angela....I would say the first one on the left is a go and take advantage of it. Take another test tomorow and if that's even darker go at it again that just mean you caught o early. If it gets lighter tomorow I would still give it a go just because. Fx this is your month.


----------



## Mocha2

No offense RedRose or to anyone else who have had a successful pregnancy. But I use to get discourage on ttc forum with women who already had a live birth because you already have what I need and have never had the pleasure of experiencing. That is where I withdraw myself because everyone around me is having a child without even trying or even when trying bam! And they are pregnant. So call me selfish, jealous anything it's just what I am feeling after trying for so long. I don't use birth control and I've always been wanting to get pregnant at the age of 24 every relationship I didn't care about the father I just wanted a baby now I am 36 and still tryng that's a long time.


----------



## AngelaALA

I feel the same my nephew has just had his first child making me a great aunty and a friend has just had a baby didn't even know she was pregnant until she went into labour not even trying overweight, smokes, drinks on the pill and got pregnant had periods throughout too, my other friend is pregnant with second child completely unplanned and another friend also just had her fourth child and she smokes smoked all the way through all her pregnancies and here's me good Dh, good job nice house, healthy weight, eat healthy don't smoke hardly ever drink and can't get pregnant naturally TTC since Nov 2013. It's hard to explain what your going through and feel to people who don't have a clue what it's like that's why I'm so glad I found this site all you guys keep me sane and understand my struggle xx


----------



## AngelaALA

:happydance: well guys we have BD used Preseed too as had no EWCM due to Clomid drying Cm I just decided to take a digital and got my happy face I feel amazing to finally see it this month since I didn't last month so plenty of BD for me wish me luck guys that I get my sticky egg :happydance:


----------



## dogmommy

Yayyyyy Angela!! :dance: :whoop: so happy for you girl! 

Mocha I'm sorry it's definitely not fair :hugs: but how many dpos are you now? I have everything crossed for you that this is your turn!

My rant is the pregnant co worker that complains" I'm so uncomfortable" blah blah I want to scream at her and be like wanna switch spots lady!


So tmi but we used pre seed only 1/3rd because it's usually to much but I still felt kinda dry. Do you think that it's still ok for sperm since I used some?


----------



## AngelaALA

Hopefully it should be dogmommy as it's all inside so maybe dry on the way up TMI but it's inside the womb that matters I used too much I think as we had to stop and wipe some away I know TMI I just really hope this is my time I'm going to temp so if I get the increase then decrease too to see if it works in conjunction with OPKs xx


----------



## RedRose19

Well I tried for a very long time for my son! So it was no walk in the park, years of tears and miscarriages, now I'll be honest when I actually got pregnant I had given up because I didn't have the money to get fertility treatment I just concentrated on loosing weight for my wedding and bam got preggo but like I said after 3 years of pain. Then I had my son and I had the most traumatic birth and didn't even get to see him til the next day and hold him at 5 days old. He was in the nicu for 2 weeks. So I feel my happy birth and baby experience got totally robbed from me. Don't get me wrong I love my son and feel so so blessed but after three years of trying I didn't get the birth I'd envisioned so many times. We have been trying for baby two since my son was born knowing how long it took. I'm hoping this is the end of another long wait. I know how it feels to be envious of other people's pregnancy announcements and births all my sils and family friends get pregnant so easily most unplanned I find it all so unfair! 
Fingers crossed for us all! Let's hope February is a fertile month for us all!


----------



## AngelaALA

Let's hope hun that we all don't have to wait much longer for our BFP xx

I just really hope it works this month as next month will be my final month they only gave me three months said if I dont after last cycle then will look at whether to increase Clomid to 100mg for another three months or move on to IUI and possibly IVF xx I'm also going to have to call docs tomorrow as I'm supposed to go for follicle tracking on Thursday but that will be too late so I'm hoping they will move it forward as I'd really like to know if I am definitely ovulating and the eggs are good quality xx


----------



## Mocha2

AngelaALA said:


> Hopefully it should be dogmommy as it's all inside so maybe dry on the way up TMI but it's inside the womb that matters I used too much I think as we had to stop and wipe some away I know TMI I just really hope this is my time I'm going to temp so if I get the increase then decrease too to see if it works in conjunction with OPKs xx

Lmao!!!! The things we are going through. My dh hates it gushy lol. But I like it gushy when ttc (ewcm) that's what I want. So now I know how he feels I hide and inserted the preseed, then get him all worked up by the time we get to it he just assumes that all that wetness is because of him so I'm Happy and he's happy. Its all mental ladies because we still cannot make them feel pressured because that does play a big role with those :spermy:

Afm I am 9DPO, still crampy, tender boobs on and off, constipated dropping pebles :) eating everything around me and the big one? still bitchy!! DH feelings are hurting right now last night was a big one and I had no filter so there better be a good reason behind it. 

For what it's worth you ladies do keep my mind off everything when I'm at work I just look forward to getting to my cell after work to read all the post you wrote. So thank you and I hope I do the same for you.

****Baby Dust***


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol I know exactly what you mean mocha I feel like I'm becoming a fertility guru chatting to all you guys you all keep me sane well if sane means constantly wondering what every slight change in my body means and pain I get but it's still saner than I would be without you guys. 

And the whole BD thing I know where your coming from due to needing Preseed the spontaneity is taking out of it all but hopefully it will all be worth it xx


----------



## dogmommy

Red rose I'm so sorry for all your struggles. Hopefully this is your lucky month!! Do you have PCOS?

Hahaha us and our pre seed convos!
Sounds promising Mocha! All the waiting makes me irritable!
Angela I would definitely call and see if they can get you in asap!


----------



## Mocha2

RedRose.....the big thing everyone is concern about is O while on Clomid. From what I see here and from experience this cycle. Clomid and either lengthen or shorten your cycle. Of you have a 30 or more days cycle you might not see a pos opk until around cycleday 14 onward again if it changed your cycle and it is shorter you know you will O a lot sooner. So to prepare you for that start testing as soon as you finish clomid. Some have been testing twice a day just to make sure the don't miss o. IC works great for that many testing but it is what ever you prefer. If you take a quick scroll though these conversation there is a lot of info that we all posted but if you have any question feel free to ask these lovely ladies.

I appologise for previous post I have to consider that if I or any of the other ladies do get our sticky BFP then we will be you. I truly hope which ever one gets it first to start a pregnancy blog so we could all chime in at times and see how you are doing. Ok I'm tearing up here "this [email protected]&+ is getting ridiculous" :)


----------



## brandi91

Dogmommy, that was insensitive of your friend!!! I feel like people don't understand. I frequently get the "You're so young" thing (I'm 24), which is frustrating.

RedRose, welcome!!!!! I'm so glad you are here!!! This group has been such a lifesaver to me. People I can complain/discuss this stuff with who actually get it. I hope you get your BFP!

Angela, YAY!!!!!! So excited for you!!!!! Get to BDing!!!!! 

Today was day 3 of flashing smileys (I'm on CD17). TMI, but tonight I noticed a lot of really stretchy CM, but it was thick and yellow? I don't usually ever get CM like that, so I'm taking it as a good sign...I retested. My digi was still a flashing smiley. I took pics. I usually always get pretty solid lines, but I felt like these were pretty dark. What do you all think? I used a digi and an internet cheapie.

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f97/BornToRide14/20160228_214453.jpg

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f97/BornToRide14/20160228_210634.jpg

Maybe it's on it's way? Sigh.


----------



## Mocha2

Looking very promising Brandi if possible you should start bding right away then every other day until you get the perfect line or maybe you will O in the next 24-36 hrs. Who knows but take full advantage dear.


----------



## AngelaALA

They look like they maybe fading so could O soon get BDing also I've heard if you get days of positive Opks then that could be a sign of more than one egg dropping on clomid eeeekkk exciting times ahead xx


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks ladies it's nice to talk to people who get. the struggle! But I also would like to be the person who can say it WILL happen you ladies will get your bfp! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56845;

I've got pcos yeah, and this past few weeks have been hard I had to have surgery in September to remove a growth in my womb, it was making me so unwell although I didn't realise til it was gone ! I've always had random cycle lengths totally irregular! 
So they were unsure how Clomid would work for me
First 50 cycle the follicles didn't respond, then I had to miss a cycle over Xmas because my ov dates went over Xmas and they closed for 3 weeks over Xmas grrr. So then got to Jan had to take something to bring on af, which brought me to Feb and I took 100mg! I got one big follicle whoop. 

She told me trigger shot Saturday morning ovulation by Sunday night, but it's now Monday morning and now I have major cramping! Am I right in thinking this is actually it?


----------



## AngelaALA

It Could be hun as cramping is a sign of O so just incase you miss IUI get BDing urgently xx


----------



## RedRose19

Well we arent iui this cycle, we have bd Saturday morning, sunday day and dh wont be home til late tonight so thinking least we did the last 2 days but im gonna try squeeze in one more bd 
Thanks :) im getting so impatient now


----------



## Mocha2

10DPO and I tested today my one and only 1st respond hpt and :bfn: I have more ic so I will use them for the rest of the countdown til expected Af. Four more days to go before she tries to show her ugly face.


----------



## RedRose19

Im hoping its just too early yet mocha, have you any symptoms? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AngelaALA

Don't give up hope Mocha it may still be too early to tell yet. And Redrose good luck on getting that sticky egg.

Well I'm fuming just called docs about follicle tracking see if could go earlier as I reckon Thursday will be too late and can't bring me forward said to still go in as you never know might still see something, I'll still go but think it will be a waste of time.

I've took two more Opks cheapie and digital and still positive on CD14 but lines are much darker alot darker than tester line so more BDing for us, also checked Cm appears a little stretchy but can't really tell due to needing Preseed and temp this morning dropped slightly but if I'm honest had broken sleep and haven't been tracking for full month I'm just going to keep tracking temp see when rise happens and then check through TWW properly really as if it continues to rise steadily for 10 days straight and past that then it's a sign of possible pregnancy so it gives me something to do whilst I'm playing the waiting game wish me luck xx


----------



## RedRose19

Looks like we will be in the tww together! Id say today is o day for me with this cramping! Which i guess isnt a bad thing its a day later than expected, surely that just means more bd? :) more chance with more swimmers


----------



## AngelaALA

Yep you go girl get that sticky egg lol

Well I'm guessing O will be tomorrow or Weds so gonna just BD each day and see xx


----------



## RedRose19

Just got to wait til dh is back from work! Another 7 ish hours lol


----------



## brandi91

Don't give up Mocha!!!! 10dpo is early still!

Cd18, day 4 of a flashing smiley. I want my peak smiley! I did have my lowest temp of all this morning. Hoping it was a preovulatory drop!


----------



## Mocha2

Is that all you ladies can talk about bding? Lol!! I'm just hating because I'm not getting any dh is out of town for another 2 weeks. 

I'm glad things are starting to look up for you all especially with O pain and all. I never thought I would say that I like the pain but I do because it's just telling me that something wonderful is happening to my body. I like it :) pain in the beginning and pain in the end when we all deliver our bundle of joy and for some joys. Ok I guess it's time to change my mood today. I'm feeling a little hopeful.


----------



## dogmommy

Haha I'm done BDing for this cycle....now just time to sit back and see if it's going to happen. And by no means can I relax.

Red rose I bet it was O pain! Fingers crossed you catch it!

Brandi sooooo close! Hopefully you get that solid smiley next time.

Angela so sorry about your ultrasound but they will still be able to see if you ovulated after the fact!


----------



## AngelaALA

That's true dogmommy it would be nice though to see if I had any nice looking follicles though and how many.

Well today I've had really bad abdominal pains some even took my breath away and my stomach became bloated so I called non emergency NHS number who told me to call my doc again as they're the specialist so I did and all they could say is oh well just see if the pain gets worse and if it does go to A&E ridiculous the pain has calmed down now still getting twinges but nothing like before so I'm going to leave it for now but for a little while I was worried about OHHS if that's how it's spelt the over stimulation of the ovaries as I know it can happen on clomid, but talk about my specialist being a joke if I don't get a positive this month I'm going to ask for another doctor as this one is garbage x I hope the pain was ovulation going to take another OPK tonight when I get home if negative then BD tonight x


----------



## brandi91

Angela, I hope it was O pains!!!

My IC tests are still annoyingly negative. Tomorrow will be CD 19, and no full positive. Feeling discouraged. :nope:

I am having low pelvic cramping (but not really specific to either side) and interesting CM that I don't really ever see. It's very stretchy like EWCM, but thick and yellow. I have had quite a bit of it for the last two days.

Hoping that O is right around the corner....


----------



## brandi91

Okay, I tested again because I have no self control. STILL a stupid flashing smiley face! :wacko:

I'm about to throw this test out the window. 

I am thankful to have something, BUT, tomorrow will be day 5 of flashing smileys!!! I want my solid.... :cry:


----------



## Mocha2

Brandi.... If you take a look at what I was calling a pos opk you probably would say it's not but because of clomid and how much it changed our bodies I just went with my gut feelings and I was right according to my temp my almost pos opk was an absolute pos because it faded the next day.

With that being said I hope you've been bding since that last test you showed.

Dogmommy the fact that you are already responding to all your signs and doing everything ahead of schedule this appointment with the doc will only give you closure that you definitely O.


----------



## Mocha2

Ok something strange happen to me this morning!!! Deep in my sleep and I was awaken by a single sharp period like pain in lower abdominal. It lasted a few seconds then bam all gone. I rush to the bathroom and nothing but since yesterday I have notice that I have gone from dry cm to very creamy cm almost making me feel like I'm wet down there. Maybe desperation is starting to get to me and I'm causing my body to go through this.

I usually have some discomfort before af but not the actual pain. The pain always comes during.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi apparently some people can have slightly discoloured fertile CM I would just do plenty of BDing go with your gut feeling you could have already O, are you getting any scans or bloods if so wait for them they will tell you more.

Well guys I'm feeling positive about this month that pain I felt yesterday was horrendous never got pain like that before I'm hoping it was O and maybe more than one egg I'd love twins I'm a twin myself so is mum it's not skipped three generations doc told me because of that fact I'm high risk of multiple births on clomid.

last night took Opks around 23:00 hrs digital said neg but cheapie still dark so must have just come out the LH phase meaning it lasted around a day and half tested this morning just on cheapie and line is now lighter so not testing no more plus took temp at 5am this morning and it has dramatically dipped so going to see if for the next three days it steadily rises confirming O has occurred. Also CM is watery and still getting very slight abdominal pains only very slight and dull on right hand side mostly me and DH BD last night and will BD each night for the next 3 days I hope we get our sticky or eggs xx I guess I'm now in TWW DPO1 xx


----------



## brandi91

Mocha, I think the reason I am so skeptical is because I never O on my own. I don't have cycles at all (literally haven't had a natural cycle in years). I just tested with FMU, and I am expecting another flashing smiley (but we will see!). Plus because it's CD19, I haven't had a temp rise or anything to indicate ovulation. I have been BDing, but not as much as I'd like. We have on CD 10, 13, 15, and 18. We will continue with trying to do every other day, and if I get my positive OPK, we will do it every day.

Test just processed. Another pretty significant line, but still a flashing smiley. :wacko:

Mocha, anymore lines on those tests??????? Fingers crossed.


----------



## brandi91

AngelaALA said:


> Brandi apparently some people can have slightly discoloured fertile CM I would just do plenty of BDing go with your gut feeling you could have already O, are you getting any scans or bloods if so wait for them they will tell you more.
> 
> Well guys I'm feeling positive about this month that pain I felt yesterday was horrendous never got pain like that before I'm hoping it was O and maybe more than one egg I'd love twins I'm a twin myself so is mum it's not skipped three generations doc told me because of that fact I'm high risk of multiple births on clomid.
> 
> last night took Opks around 23:00 hrs digital said neg but cheapie still dark so must have just come out the LH phase meaning it lasted around a day and half tested this morning just on cheapie and line is now lighter so not testing no more plus took temp at 5am this morning and it has dramatically dipped so going to see if for the next three days it steadily rises confirming O has occurred. Also CM is watery and still getting very slight abdominal pains only very slight and dull on right hand side mostly me and DH BD last night and will BD each night for the next 3 days I hope we get our sticky or eggs xx I guess I'm now in TWW DPO1 xx

Yay Angela!!!! So exciting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Mocha how far are you in your cycle it could be O or Implantation ooohhh fingers crossed guys xx


----------



## Mocha2

This is what I'm working with so far ladies. Tell me what you think?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-03-01-05-57-47.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AngelaALA

OMG that looks amazing shows defo O steady increase and temp are still way high if they have lasted more than 10 days high and not decreased then it a possibility your pregnant FX for you xx


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi are you testing with IC opk as well? I actually prefer them and I've heard a lot of women can tell if they are getting darker leading up to O.

Angela sounds just like the pain I experienced and I had three big follicles! I would be delighted with twins or triplets!!

Mocha hoping that was the eggy digging deep!!!! Sorry I'm not sure with the whole chart thing but fingers crossed for you dear!

Afm I'm exhausted but I'm pretty sure it's from the progesterone. Dr says they will do a beta test on 14th. It seems so far away!


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies, I still seem to have low down cramping, is it possible to get cramps after ovulation? because with the trigger shot Saturday morning I definitely should of ovulated by now?


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy 14th will be here before you know it only 13 days to wait xx

redrose it could be residual pain from egg travelling down tubes I wouldn't worry to much hun at all xx


----------



## brandi91

Mocha, your chart looks awesome!!! I am stalking. Have you taken any more tests?

Dogmommy, it will be here before you know it!

Redrose, could it be implantation bleeding?

Tomorrow will be CD 20. Both this morning and this evening are still flashing smiley faces. I am using the IC's as well, but no raging positives. I mean, a flashing smiley is better than a negative, but I am seriously losing hope that O is coming. I am about to do some research to see if it is common for Clomid 5-9 ladies to O past day 19. Tomorrow will be day 6 of flashing smileys.

Temps have seemed lower than usual the last couple of days. Today, I had copious amounts of clear EWCM. I was really hoping that it would mean I was getting my solid soon!


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm possibly DPO2 now took another OPK don't know why just did and it's really faint so definitely no more now, yesterday got slight twinges on right side but nothing really major nothing at all like the day before. Took temperature this morning and it's risen day before it dipped to 97.05 and today it's risen to 97.33 so just monitor it see if it continues to be high for the next three days plus got my follicle tracking tomorrow which should also confirm O has occurred. Me and Dh using Preseed throughout BD for the two days leading up to O, twice on O day and then the day after O so I've done all I can and given myself the best chance possible so just playing the dreaded TWW stage now. I hate this stage as there is nothing you can do but wait atleast the stage before you can prep organise your doing something but in this stage your just over analyzing every possible symptom your having hoping it's a good sign. Well FX for me that I may get my happy ending to my 2 and half years of TTC xx

brandi I know some people on here didn't O till days 21-23 and got BFPS so don't give up hope yet xx


----------



## RedRose19

Whoohoo for ovulation! Looks like we both will be in the 2ww together! I hipe this is it for us! I woke feeling so bloated i had to keep sitting down. I also had uti pains i remember feeling that way with my son! But uts early yet i think!


----------



## AngelaALA

Yep we can antagonise and question each feeling and symptom together lol I've decided I am not going to test at all till atleast 12th March as AF due between 12th and 16th I've got the six day early hpts and a 4 day early one too so hopefully by 12th I should be able to tell and get a positive if I am xx wen will you start testing when is AF due xx


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi sorry the opks are giving you such a hard time. Any chance you can get an ultrasound? Sometimes you need a trigger shot bc you get the surge but they won't release.

Red rose don't fret im still getting cramping and weird twinges. Drinking water helps! 

Woohoo Angela! So excited for two week wait. You and red rose will have to share your symptoms. I'm on progesterone so mine are probably just from the extra progesterone.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy your beta test will be here before you know it keep us posted FX.

Well I've also been getting slight twinges still but I'm hoping they're just due to hormone levels increasing and residual pain as told DH he could have a break tonight lol if they continue then unfortunately he'd have to BD tonight which he'll be disappointed about as he said I've tired him out lol oh well put and shut up Dh lol most men would love this much action lol xx


----------



## RedRose19

Haha i gave my dh a break last night, but i might make sure we bd tonight to keep ourselves covered! I feel nauseous still today and dizzy but its probably still from the hcg shot. Im gonna test next Wednesday because ive zu,ba on wednesdays and i think ifs probably a good idea to know before hand. I think id still be ok to go just to take it easy


----------



## AngelaALA

You will be fine as will be too early to anything xx

Well I'm still getting slight pains on left so defo BD tonight just incase xx sorry DH xx


----------



## brandi91

I'm jealous of you all but so excited for you!!! I hope you all get your BFPs!

I had another flashing smiley today. Day 6. I am trying to remain positive, but as its CD 20 and nothing yet, we will just see. My temp did jump half a degree, but not above my coverline, so I don't think I've O'd.


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear that Brandi I hope you do get your positive xx are you going for any ultrasounds or anything soon xx


----------



## brandi91

Thank you Angela!!!

Unfortunately, I am not being monitored this cycle. Per my doctor's instructions...."Have a lot of intercourse, and take a pregnancy test on day 35."

I think she just wanted to have a feel for how I would respond to the medicine. I just took another test (with somewhat diluted urine) and my second line is really light. I still received a flashing smiley face. I would be wondering if I missed my surge, but my temps are still pretty low. I don't see how ovulation could have occurred without me noticing, either. I've been testing at least 3 times per day.


----------



## brandi91

Another update....I took another test, but put it in a new reader (from where I bought my new pack). I read online that you will keep getting flashing smiley faces until you peak, which is why I have gotten so many of them, but I never peaked. In the new reader, my test was a total negative (not even a flashing smiley).

Looks like the first month of Clomid was a failure for me. Didn't even O. :cry:

I am still going to BD every other day for a few more days, take an HPT on CD 35, and then just move on to the next cycle. I knew it would take time, but I'm surprisingly depressed.

Fingers crossed that maybe I just didn't catch O. 

I will be stalking you ladies to see if you get your BFPs! I hope so!


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi my first round of Clomid was a complete failure too like my body was trying to get use to it I never got any symptoms at all of O never got a positive on Opks and it shortened my cycle but this month everything has changed on clomid they say on clomid your more likely to get a BFP on your second and third cycle so don't give up hope you might be like me and next cycle will be a good one for you but if you are like me then invest in some Preseed or mucinex as Clomid this cycle dried me up xx

Well DPO3 couldn't BD last night in the end as dhs gramps is very ill in hospital so we had to rush over which of course killed the mood we both didn't feel up to it when we got home but I'm hoping I've already done enough I had my dip in temp and last two days temp has risen with each test so just see if rises again tomorrow and keeps high temperatures till the day I do a hpts and doesn't drop, also off for my follicle tracking today so that should confirm O I'll keep you posted guys 

Oh and Brandi my first month of Clomid all they did was CD21 bloods that was it but this month there doing follicle tracking and next month they'll up the tests again if unsuccessful so I would contact your docs and see if there is a plan of action for next month and tell them about what's been going on xx


----------



## RedRose19

Brandi how much Clomid did you take? I could be just you need to go up Anit? I took 50mg first and it didn't work, I was moved up to 100mg and its now working it's why your Dr should scan you so you know if it's working or not. I had those flashy and Solid ovulation sticks because how they work is when you get a surge oestrogen you get the flashy smiley, then that causes a surge in ph which then gives you the solid smiley, but if you've taken Clomid or got pcos those tests are so inaccurate your better of temping to be honest if they wont scan you.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well just as I thought it was too late to see any eggs as I've already O but this is the gulp bit all that pain I felt was because I have released three eggs Three follicles all of good size ruptured one follicle on right and two on the left one follicle more dominant than the other two but from Doc all of very good size yikes triplets lol xx so I'm hoping that atleast one got fertilized I've got three little eggs so my chances are good this month FX for me so excited next 9 days are going to be such a long wait before I can test eeeekkk xx


----------



## RedRose19

How exciting! I'd love twins! But trips week. I doubt I've any risk of twins since there was only one follicle. 
I've such bad cramps today right low down, the tops of my legs and my lower back are all killing me. I felt so hungry and weak today as well as on off heartburn!
I'm starting to get So impatient


----------



## dogmommy

I'm sorry Brandi maybe you need a higher mg I read that a lot. But don't count yourself out yet!

Angela so exciting!!!! I'm so glad that they were able to tell you had three release. Same as me!! Fingers crossed that one of those eggys implants in next week. 

Mocha how are you doing????

Tomorrow I get day 21 progesterone labs drawn. Fingers crossed its over 10 this time!


----------



## brandi91

Good luck everyone!!!!!

I was only on 50mg. I know it's the lowest dosage, and that perhaps a higher dosage will work. I'm just bummed that it didn't! Lol! It makes me wonder if even 100mg would work. I wish I could just go straight to 150.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi Alot find that 100 works so keep hopeful hun.

Dogmommy and redrose FX that you get your sticky egg babydust all round. Well I'm going to hold out testing till the 12th still odd little twinge and a bit of backache but nothing else I've been told not to bother with CD21 bloods as the follicle tracking has told me everything I need to know that I have Od so just tracking my temp which has kept rising the past three days xx


----------



## RedRose19

Yeah you might find 100mg will work for you Brandi, 

For me today I feel so nauseous and major cramps! Surely it's still too early for such signs! I guess I'll find out next week, good luck ladies! 
I've ordered two frers they should be here by Wednesday in time for testing


----------



## AngelaALA

Ooohhh not long to wait FX redrose that you get your sticky egg so hope you tell us good news on Weds how many DPO are you xx


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey mamas :) Just figured I would pop in. Today I had an ultrasound and it showed that my lining was great/normal and I had 2 14mm follicles on my right side. None on my left :( I am just waiting for my RE to call and let me know what time to give myself the HCG trigger shot. I will be doing the IUI Monday or Tuesday. I have to work on Monday so I am hoping we can do Tuesday. I hope that Tuesday isn't too late though!!!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Ashley it all sounds really positive for you FX for Mon or Tues and you get your BFP not long before you will be in the TWW xx Goodluck xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'm 5 dpi today just 5 days til testing!


----------



## dogmommy

TGIF girls! Ashley thats great! All you need is one follicle :)

Red rose good signs!! Wednesday is right around the corner!

Angela are you feeling any symptoms? 

I'm feeling none! I got my day 21 progesterone and it was 56. Dr said it was much better. Without the clomid it was at an 8. But it doesn't mean anything unless the sperm caught the eggy. Hopefully this next week flies by!


----------



## AngelaALA

Not long to wait redrose FX for you

Dogmommy not really got many symptoms I've been getting slight backache and cramping since day I got a positive OPK and bloating but that's about it the backache and cramping though isn't that bad so nothing that will give me a positive sign. My temp is still high but dipped slightly so just got to hope it keeps high and I get my BFP next week when are you testing again dogmommy.

To be fair though if I remember last time I got pregnant which unfortunately ended in MC I didn't get any symptoms at all I can recall a few days prior to testing my boobs felt huge and heavy and my stomach bloated out for no reason but apart from that nothing xx


----------



## RedRose19

Its so hard to know what is af symptoms or pregnancy. Fingers crossed it's early pregnancy ones.

With my son I didn't realise I was pregnant til 6 weeks so I find it hard to remember what symptoms where at what point of my pregnancy but the main one for me was v sore boobs I couldn't even lie on the bed without making them sore. And I'd major af like cramps that went into my legs and my lower back too. Nausea came around after I tested at 6 weeks


----------



## AngelaALA

I know redrose I'm not going to symptom spot I don't think as since MC every month I get tender boobs, bloating, cramps I get myself worked thinking could I be AF I get BFN which really upsets me then AF shows and I end up breaking down so this month I'm just going to try and chill out a bit I think xx


----------



## RedRose19

I can't help symptom spot when i know ive actually ovulated! Today so far ive got the on off cramping which is going into my back lower tum and top of my legs. Weirdly my left boob is sore but right is ok, and when i went to the bathroom sorry wayyy tmi id thick yellow cm! Hopefully its all a sign something is happening!


----------



## AngelaALA

All sounds positive hun so are you now DPO1 xx exciting times ahead xx FX and babydust for you xx


----------



## RedRose19

No I'm 6 dpo! Lol thankfully


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry redrose I've just read back so 4 days till you can test exciting times ahead I've got everything crossed for you well I'm possibly DPO5 and 6-7 days till my test date hopefully I get my BFP my stomach is still bloated and still getting cramping slightly and slight backache but nothing major.

I'm trying not to symptom check but it's hard not to as every month since my MC I've had bloating and slight cramps and tender boobs then always got BFN then AF showed up which devastated me each time so this time trying to remain as care as I can lol xx


----------



## AshleyButters

Angela- Thank you!!!

RedRose- I am totally with you on not knowing early pregnancy symptoms! I wasn't trying to get pregnant with my first 2 so I never symptom spotted. Now that I have been TTC for 15/16 months I never can tell if its AF or pregnancy symptoms. I don't understand how some people can be like "oh I fell asleep early 1 day this week so I KNEW I had to be pregnant" Like really? How do they know lol!!!!!

DogMommy- When are you able to test? Do you just POAS or do you go to the clinic and they take your blood (to tell you if you are pregnant).

AFM, my RE called yesterday and I am having my IUI on Wednesday. I have to inject the HCG monday night. I will be at work (I am a Registered Nurse) so I asked one of my nurse friends to give it to me. I am too chicken to give myself the injection lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Ashley really hope it works for you and it's kinda funny that your a nurse and can't do it yourself but then again I don't think I could either xx keep us posted for Weds let us know how you get on xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'd to give myself the trigger shot last Saturday myself and it actually wasn't too bad! My main worry was getting all the bubbles out that terrified me. But think we managed ok!
It's 7 am here and I got woken an hour ago by deep and painful cramps in my side! It now my side leg and lower back is all painful! Fingers crossed its something positive.

Good luck with the iui Wednesday! :)


----------



## Mocha2

Hello ladies!!! Missed me? I had a lot of catching up to do. I am going to try my best to rememer all 4 pages I just read.

In summary :) someone's dh gramps was in the hospital and I pray for his speedy revovery because that can cause a lot of stress on dh which can trigger down to you. 
Brandi.....love I am so sorry you did not O on the 50mg Fx 100mg is a charm. But don't give up there is such a thing as late O so if from now until af evertime you feel a O cramp go put it dh good.
Angela, Redrose, Dogmommy...I know you are in the 2ww how are you ladies feeling? I am doing mad cart wheels for those three follies. 
Ashley...the first time I started with the ovadril shots I video it so the docs knew I was doing it correct. Oh and let me tell you I was comedy central. I hyperventilated and heart pound for about 3mins before sticking myself and the sound I made during was hilarious. After that I was a pro.

Afm I am........16DPO and NO :bfp: I have been spotting a small amount of brown CM on and off since 15DPO. Boobs are no longer sore which usually is before and during af. Cramps are still there just mild reminder that af can show up at any time now. My temp dropped, went up and dropped again. My cycle is usually 30days and I am on CD32 and 1st cycle on clomid so I guess this is where my problem with clomid starts. Anyway mentally I'm good and just ready for af to show her ugly face for me to start my next cycle. So now I'm just doing the afw(wait). 

Btw I've been out the loop because my mom went into the hospital to have surgery and I have been so tired spending time with here and taking care of business. I am still with her so I will be popping my head in to check on you ladies. Fx you all get your :bfp: soon. Sending lots of baby dust *****
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-03-06-10-05-40.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi Mocha2 I'm feeling okay I've got backache, cramps and bloating but there the same symptoms as AF so I'm not reading too much into it. I never had any luck really on my first cycle of Clomid it shortened my cycle and I'm not really sure when I Od as never got a positive on Opks once but bloods said I had. This last cycle though I've had alot of good signs got positive on Opks, temp went the way it should and follicle tracking showed I had dropped three good sized eggs so here's hoping this is my month as our families could do with some good news. It was my DH gramps sick in hospital unfortunately he passed away yesterday which isn't great but we did all BDing before things went bad and Od before this so it would be nice if we get good news xx


----------



## RedRose19

Ive reached the point where i just want to test so badly!


----------



## AngelaALA

DPO5 will be fat too early but I know exactly what you mean I'm around DPO6 and feel the same but I know that even if I am it's still too early to show I'm supposed to IB around 10th so I'm hoping I may get some sort of sign I'm thinking of testing on 11th now but we shall see AF is due between 12th and 16th so I may be able to see something on the 11th what's your test date your holding out for xx


----------



## RedRose19

Well I'm 8dpo today I tested I couldn't help it, obviously it was negative! I've major cramps around my down stairs sorry tmi but very sore and achey and course lower tum and back.

My poor baby is sick he was awake since 2 am high fever and been throwing up and won't drink. So off to the drs we went he's got a double ear infection and the flu poor guy. He's snuggled up now in my bed fast asleep.


----------



## AngelaALA

Poor little thing hope he gets better soon redrose 

Lol your like me I feel like testing but I know that it's far too early to tell I'm holding out for 11th AF is due between 12-16 I've got 6 day early hpts so hoping it may show up by 11th but it might now we shall see as definitely can't hold out till after 16th it's too far away.

Well I'm possibly DPO7 I've had bloating, slight cramps and backache since the day I got a positive OPK but these are usual symptoms that I get before AF shows its ugly head the only difference is is that I normally get tender boobs but I've not this time.

Also last few days I've had an increased appetite and put on weight which is not good, TMI I've suffered from diarrhea then constipation, today I've lost my appetite feel a little queezy and it feels like I've got butterflies in my stomach, also had a runny nose today but not like I've got a cold runny. Here's hoping there all positive signs but I could be coming down with something as it's been really cold lately we shall see only four more days to wait till I'll test.

When are you testing again redrose xx


----------



## RedRose19

Knowing me tomorrow haha but I'd like to wait for Wednesday


----------



## dogmommy

Hi girls, Angela I'm so sorry for your loss. Mocha speedy recovery to your mom. Ashley good luck with your iui. Red rose hope your little one is feeling better! Sorry if I missed anything trying to catch up! It was a busy weekend celebrating DH birthday. It's not till the 13th but he's working that day. 

Afm my beta test isn't until the 14th. 9dpo today and not feeling anything! Just bloated from the stupid progesterone suppositories. I really feel like I'm out already. I was being extremely healthy and that all went out the window this weekend. I fell too and bumped my knee pretty good. Really hoping it didn't affect implantation. Just feeling down today.


----------



## Mocha2

Well ladies I am out Af showed her ugly face today. I have a 30 days cycle and clomid changed it. I will count cd34 as my first day of new cycle. This last 4 days was worst than my 2ww I was in limbo.

Anyway I wish you all the best and I will still be popping in to check on you ladies.

BTW.....I read that there may be twins maybe triplets in the making. If there are any Boys among them he is mine I'm claiming him :happydance: :) I'm just so excited and anxiously awaiting all the great news. I need some right now.

:dust:


----------



## AngelaALA

Redrose only one more day till you test FX everything I possibly can for you I really hope you get your BFP can't wait to hear your result xx

Dogmommy Goodluck for you beta I hope it goes well and keep positive FX that you are not out and get your BFP and I really don't think banging your knee will do any damage as it's so early on xx

mocha so sorry the evil AF got you, Clomid messed up my cycle the first month too it shortened mine to 26 days but this month it seems to have sorted itself out and I'm back to my usual cycle length so you might find the same thing may happen to you and statistics say that you are more likely to fall pregnant in your second and third cycle of Clomid so next month maybe your month and I was the triplets one as I've released three eggs but God no I think I'd cry if it was and not happy tears one or two definitely happy but my god not three xx 

AFM I'm possibly DPO8 today not really got any symptoms to report still bloated and been getting slight backache and cramps since the day I Od but there normal symptoms for me before AF shows so I can't really tell, I'm going to test on 11th it may be too early but we shall see, if I'm honest though I don't really feel pregnant but saying that when I had my MC I had no symptoms at all and no clue that I was until I missed AF so who knows I really hope I get my BFP xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I stupidly did a hpts which obviously came back as BFN don't know why I did it as Implantation has more than likely not even happened yet it's far too soon to tell. The things is I just don't feel positive about it this month I don't know why I just don't which is weird maybe it's because I'm LTTC and constantly feeling hopeful misinterpreting symptoms as being pregnant each month then getting BFN has took its toll and now I don't get my hopes up, IDK I'm defo holding out now till 11th and if still BFN then I'll wait to see if AF shows its ugly head and if it doesn't by 17th then I'll test again. I really hope I'm wrong though and I do get a BFP xx


----------



## krissie328

So many of you in the exciting tww!! 

I am on CD 24 and just waiting. I haven't ovulated or have any signs of it. Since this is not a clomid cycle I am not surprised at all. 

Only about 10 more weeks until we do our next clomid cycle. :happydance: In the mean time I am keeping myself occupied with a diet and losing weight. Which has been going well. :D


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi Krissie welcome back nice to hear from you I hope you don't have to wait too long for AF xx


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry mocha about af! I hope the next cycle is for you! 
Krissie well done on the weight loss!


----------



## dogmommy

Welcome back krissie! It will be here before you know it.

Sorry mocha about AF. I'm thinking she's right around the corner for me. I've been having cramps same as I always do . My only last bit of hope is that it's from implantation. But highly doubting my chances. I had a feeling that even with the clomid we wouldn't get pregnant. :(

Angela fingers crossed for you hun! You're going to wait until the 17th?? I was thinking about doing an internet cheapie tomorrow. I know it will probably be a false positive bc of the hcg shot I got but I've never had a positive test and I want to see one! Ok I know I've gone mad lol


----------



## AngelaALA

I hope AF hasn't got you Dogmommy when will AF be due FX it hasn't and you get your BFP XX

I'm going to test with the really early 10miu sticks on 11th I've only got three of them left as I stupidly tested today which is far too early to tell I've got a 4 day early one too and I refuse to buy anymore as it's just too tempting so if I don't get a BFP on Friday I may test once more on Sunday but if still BFN then I'm not testing again till after 17th as by then AF should have definitely arrived xx I don't know why though but this month I'm just not feeling it like I'm not getting any vibes that I might be but saying that for the past 4 months I've thought I am and got a BFN and felt really down about it so maybe that's why xx we shall see only two days left till testing commences xx


----------



## AshleyButters

Krissie-welcome back!!! Mocha- sorry AF showed :( Dogmommy-why do you take progesterone suppositories? I'm sorry you are feeling down!!!!! Redrose-I am crossing my fingers for you!!!! 

AFM I got the HCG trigger yesterday (had a fellow nurse come in and give it to me). She is like what are we doing, and I explained to her, and she is like yeah I can't get pregnant either! It was so comforting to hear that also. She has a 3 year old daughter and hasn't gotten pregnant since :( She was inspired by me to get some clomid from her obgyn lol.

Anyways, she gave me the trigger and I felt NOTHING I was like what!? I think I could give it to myself but the angle of trying to look over your shoulder and get right into your butt is a little tricky lol. After a few hours it felt like somebody punched me in the butt. hahaha!!!!


So tomorrow we go in at noon. Hubby does his part (been abstaining since Saturday. Can't wait to DTD when we get home tomorrow! LOL!!!!). Then they wash the semen and I come back at 1:30. They want me to have a full bladder (yay jk). 

I plan on DTD after we get home and the next few days just to cover our bases :) Feeling super positive!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I keep waking up early which is annoying I feel restless I'm DPO9 and my temp has shot back up on FF it says it could be an Implantation dip that I had on DPO7 but who knows we shall see only two more days till I test on DPO11 I am getting impatient now though still bloated still getting cramps only slight and still getting slight backache in the lower back I'm just hoping this isn't dreaded AF symptoms wish me luck xx

Goodluck for tomorrow ashley FX you get your BFP after 
tomorrow you will be in your TWW exciting times ahead when are you thinking about testing xx


----------



## RedRose19

Please ladies tell me you can see the second line and im not going crazy! I can see it in real but its faint! 10 dpo today so its early
 



Attached Files:







received_10153960717419731.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 12









received_10153960732219731.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AngelaALA

Redrose I'm so sorry I can't see it but due to it being faint it might not show on pics do another tomorrow hopefully it will be darker xx


----------



## dogmommy

Ashley good luck! Fingers crossed you catch it! Did you have multiple follicles?

Red rose I can't see anything there seems to be a shadow over where it would be.

Angela we seem to be in the same boat. I'm super bloated today. Could be AF symptoms but cramps seem to be gone. Not getting my hopes up. I'll have two more cycles with clomid if I end up with AF next week.


----------



## krissie328

I am spotting today so I'm hoping af is on her way. If she is that would mean only one more cycle to wait. :happydance:


----------



## AngelaALA

That's great Krissie FX it comes for you xx

Dogmommy not long till test day now and my backache and cramps seem to be subsiding too I've got little twinges today but not as much at all as other days so we shall see I felt like testing again today but I refrained which I'm happy about as I don't want to waste anymore tests I've got 4 left and refuse to buy anymore xx when is AF due dogmommy mines due between 12-16 so I'm hoping by 11 I might see something xx


----------



## AshleyButters

Redrose-I don't see it, but I know its better to see it in person than a picture on the computer :) 

IUI went great! I layed on the table for 15 minutes after. I was sitting in there envisioning the perfect sperm meeting with the perfect egg. AND THEN IT HAPPENED......

You girls ever see the movie "look whos talking" and in the beginning the beach boys song "I get around" song plays and you see a bunch of sperm swimming towards the egg???

THAT SONG came on over the speakers in the room I was in! I was like this is a SIGN! 

I could not stop grinning :) Anyways after 15 mins the nurse came in and gave me some progesterone, and told me that I would need to take these if my levels were low in a week

Doctors orders of intercourse tonight!!!!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Ashley that made me giggle lol FX that it works I got a feeling in my waters that this is your time officially in the dreaded TWW with me and redrose xx


----------



## krissie328

Ashley! That's hilarious. It has to be your month!


----------



## AshleyButters

Angela and Krissie YES it has to be my month lol!!!!!!!! I still can't believe that it happened. I was like no way this is a coincidence lol :D :D :D


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I'm a little confused my FF says from my temps I'm only DPO8 but I thought I was DPO10 took another 10mum hpts this morning BFN, I'm worried now that I've missed my chance as if FF is correct then due to what was happening with DH'S gramps we didn't BD on O day or the day after that in fact it was 5 days later when we felt in the mood again all the way for 5 days prior to O we BD so I'm hoping that was enough as it says sperm can live up to 2-3 days so here's hoping but I don't know why I'm just not feeling it this month I feel like I already know that I'm out if I'm honest, I've now decided I'm going to listen to FF and class myself as DPO8, it says I should AF by 17th so I'm going to hold off till then I think before I test again as don't think I can take the disappointment of seeing constant BFN's it's only another week away and if AF hasn't shown by then, then I can get my hopes up xx also my symptoms seem to have subsided slightly still getting slight pains in stomach low down especially on the left side but nothing too major but like I've said before when I did get my BFP last year I got no symptoms at all till I missed AF.

Anyway how is everyone getting on xx we need to start seeing some BFPS on here soon and hopefully all of us will have our BFPS before long 2016 BFPS all round would be amazing xx

Ashley I've got high hopes for you I believe in signs and that one has got to be a clear winner FX for you and babydust xx can't wait to hear your good news in TW times xx

redrose have you took another test today is it darker I hope it is xx


----------



## dogmommy

Ashley that's definitely a sign!! Fingers and toes crossed for you!

Angela sorry it's giving you such a hard time. 

I took a test today and BFN :( kind of expected but still going to go get a beta on 14th in case there is a miracle.


----------



## AngelaALA

What DPO are you Dogmommy again xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela love your picture!! I'll have to post a pic of my "babies" 
I think I'm 12 dpo technically later tonight. So I think a bfn means I'm out. I've already started thinking of next cycle. We leave for vacation in 5 days and I'll be enjoying some margaritas!


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol dogmommy you go girl what if you've got it wrong and your earlier than that or do you know for sure, oh well just enjoy yourself hun and if it turns out you are then everything will be good FX for you and hope you have a great time xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela I'm not sure if they will be virgin margaritas now! The dr told me not to do any tests bc of the hcg trigger but I did one this morning and now it looks very faintly positive. It may be the trigger playing tricks on me. I'll try agAin tomorrow to see if it's darker. Thinking I'm not bc of the strong AF cramps I have. The progesterone will hold off the bleeding until I stop so here I am in limbo!


----------



## AngelaALA

Well there's still hope dogmommy FX for you I really hope you get good news let us know what the test is like tomorrow xx


----------



## AngelaALA

RedRose19 said:


> Please ladies tell me you can see the second line and im not going crazy! I can see it in real but its faint! 10 dpo today so its early

Redrose any news have you done another test xx


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry ladies I haven't been on my son was in hospital poor guy was so sick! He's on the mend now thankfully! And back home. I tested again looks negative sadly. And I be getting lots of cm with tiny bits of spotting usually before af, I'm due Sunday so waiting to see what happens.


----------



## AngelaALA

Redrose I hope it not so let us know how you get on Sunday xx 

Well I'm DPO10 not really got anything to report really not really getting any symptoms anymore and if I'm honest I'm not feeling positive AF is due anyway now should definitely arrive by 16th so we shall see what happens xx


----------



## dogmommy

BFN today :( well at least I know now. Still going in for my beta on Monday but i know that theres no chance this month. Currently 14 dpo going to stop the progesterone tonight and AF should show in couple days. I have been a complete witch all day and had a pity party this morning. Can't wait to start this new cycle not sure if RE will let me do clomid as he won't be able to monitor me bc we will be on vacation. Oh well how's everyone else doing?

Angela did you test today?

I'm really hoping one of us gets a BFP but I'll be around for the next cycle if you ladies dont!


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy so sorry to hear that let us know how your Beta goes though xx

Yes I took one it was one of them cheapie one step sticks and got BFN but I've been reading up on them and most people don't get a BFP on them till DPO12 and I'm only DPO10 so we shall see I'm going to test again on Monday as I'll be DPO12 so should definitely get some sort of result my AF is due anytime now through to 16th so if still no BFP by Monday then I'll wait till 17th to test again as AF should have definitely showed by then. DH keeps making comments saying you sure your not pregnant your boobs are huge, your stomach looks weird, your nipples are big. Also the weird thing is TMI my nipples for the past 3-4 days have been constantly erect which is strange but I don't know I can't call it I'm not feeling positive about it to be honest but probably due to getting BFNs already xx


----------



## dogmommy

Promising symptoms Angela! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## dogmommy

Here's my babies for now!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160312_212515.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I'm DPO11 took another test and it's BFN I'm feeling so deflated now I don't think I am at all now, I think I'm going to just wait now till AF shows its ugly head should be here definitely by 16th, I am gutted but I already knew I guess I know it's still early but there's not even the faintest of lines and all my symptoms seem to have gone now plus with the skin break out that which I always get before AF I know I'm out xx 

Dogmommy there gorgeous I love my dogs couldn't be without them at all there sat on me right now xx


----------



## krissie328

It is still early Angela. With both my bfp I always got squinters at 12 dpo.


----------



## AngelaALA

I know Krissie I guess it is still too early but I don't know I'm just not feeling it if I'm honest I guess I've just got to be patient wait it out and see if AF comes along.

How are you feeling Krissie you start again next month don't you xx


----------



## krissie328

I'm doing good. I've been working on losing weight and doing a decent job staying on track.

We are planning to start in mid to late May. So just under 10 weeks to go! We may ntnp next month but after years and years of not conceiving on our own I doubt it will happen without clomid.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well you never know Krissie it can happen I really do hope you get your happy ending after all the heartache xx how long have you got left of taking Clomid xx have the doctors told you how many months there willing to go up to xx


----------



## krissie328

I was given 3 months worth. I still have two left.


----------



## AngelaALA

That's good as you got a BFP on your first round and that could happen again and hopefully you will get your beautiful baby at then end I have absolutely everything crossed for you hun I really do xx have they talked about the next step though just incase xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I think I'm definitely out guys I've just been toilet and got a tiny bit of spotting so I reckon by tomorrow full blown AF will show. I'm gutted but if I'm honest with myself I already knew xx oh well roll on next month hopefully now I'm more intune with my body and how it's working it will help me next month get my BFP xx


----------



## krissie328

So sorry Angela! Fx next month is yours!

I have not discussed the next steps with my doctor. He mentioned femara as a possibility. But I think we will be successful one of the next couple of rounds. :cloud9:


----------



## RedRose19

It could be implantation bleeding, your not out yet hun! 

No af yet here! It should be here by tomorrow! if nothing by Tuesday I will test but I doubt I'll see anything.


----------



## AngelaALA

I doubt it Dinky I kind of already knew if I'm honest Clomid dried up my CM so I had to rely on Preseed, as soon as FF changed my O date I kinda already knew we had missed our chance due to not BDing on O day or day after that's why I'm not so affected by it this time if I'm honest I just got to start again I guess, plus with my symptoms subsiding and the dreaded oily spotty skin showing which is normal before AF comes xx here's hoping I'll get my BFP next month xx I hope AF doesn't show up dinky and you get your BFP xx

Krissie I hope it works for you too FX for you the Clomid will work again xx


----------



## RedRose19

Still waiting for af here! I know it Will be here today! 
I've cramping and lots of discharge which normally means af is on her way! I rang the fertility nurse today finally got through she said one more cycle on clomid, so if af comes today, start the Clomid tomorrow, I'd a scary moment I lost my repeat prescription, I rang the chemist and they said it's no problem to repeat without my piece of paper.. I was told collect it tomorrow, two mins later I found the paper lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Well redrose FX for you that AF comes and you get to start your journey for your BFP xx 

AFM the tiniest bit of spotting so far but that's normal for me to have spotting for a few days before AF is due plus I've had my first temp drop which coincides with AF coming so I'm reckoning by 16th it will definitely be here. The only difference is, is that I'm get period pains I know it is as when I went for my tubes to be checked prior to fertility treatment she told me I would feel a little pain like period pains and this feels like that, I've never suffered from period pains before ever so I'm guessing that's the effect of Clomid bringing them on xx


----------



## dogmommy

I'm officially out AF is here and the BETA came back negative. I also won't be able to do the clomid bc CD 5 I'll be out of town and he won't give me clomid bc he needs an ultrasound to check my cysts on CD 5. Oh well . I'm taking some supplement that should help O . I also think I might pick up a thermometer just to try it again.

Kristina and red rose sorry were in the same boat. Ill be cheering you both on next month!


----------



## RedRose19

Still no af here! Cramping and bloating but no af! So annoying because if af doesn't come what does that mean about the Clomid and trigger shot? That they didn't work around the time frame I was told?


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy so sorry AF has come I know how you feel FX for you next month.

redrose I'm not sure as I haven't done trigger shot what DPO are you xx


----------



## krissie328

I don't know much about that RedRose. Whenever I ovulate on Clomid I always get af or bfp by 13 dpo. 

Sorry Dogmommy that the witch got you. They say that sometimes clomid lingers and can cause you to ovulate the next cycle even when you don't take it. :shrug:

My cousin is going to be having her baby soon. It is making me want to ttc sooner. But I am just trying to stay focused on my goals and remembering its not that far away!


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie it will soon be time to start again and you never know this month ntnp may end up in a BFP xx


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks krissie hopefully the clomid does linger. I'm not holding my breath this cycle tho. Already to CD 6 tho. I'm going to start opks on Wednesday I think. 

How's everyone else doing??? Long time no talk :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi dogmommy did you have a nice time away xx

Well AF showed for me CD5 for me AF should be gone tomorrow so going to start OPKS tomorrow and I'm temping aswell I've,also started exercising again as that's supposed to help and am currently on day 3 of Clomid xx

I've also got my follicle tracking on 31St which could be possibly O day xx I'm remaining positive that Clomid will work and hoping I may get BFP this month xx


----------



## krissie328

Good luck ladies. I am cd 11 (not on clomid this round) and just waiting. We aren't trying this cycle so not sure. I've been eating low carb and have been getting some fertile cm so I'm curious to see if it makes me o on own. Plus I've lost 13 lbs. :happydance:


----------



## AngelaALA

Congrats Krissie 13lbs is alot that's great news and FX you get a BFP without the need of Clomid xx


----------



## brandi91

Hey ladies! I haven't checked in a while! Glad to see some of you are already on a new cycle!

AF never came for me, but then again, I didn't ovulate. I'm on CD 38. My doctor said test on day 35, and if it was negative, we would get going with a new round of progesterone and clomid. Tested again yesterday and today just to be certain, but all BFN (which I expected, as I never got a positive OPK or temp rise). :wacko: I'll be calling my doctor tomorrow to hopefully call in a new prescription and 100mg of Clomid rather than 50. By the time I take the progesterone and all, it will probably be another 10-14 days before I'm on CD1. I do usually start AF while taking progesterone, rather than after.

I'm ready to move onto another cycle! Fingers crossed for you ladies!


----------



## RedRose19

No af here yet either! I'm gonna test tomorrow, if negative then I'm ringing the fertility clinic to see what they think! I feel so miserable waiting!


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi sorry to hear it's BFN I really hope next cycle is the one for all of us xx Redrose FX for you today I hope you do get your BFP all this TTC can get you down and each month you get a BFN it can make you feel hopeless but we have to remain hopeful and try to stay positive that it will happen and we will succeed xx I'm on round three of Clomid got two more days left of taking it xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'm going to see an acupuncturist who lives near me apparently he's famous for his treatment, people travel from countries near by to see him, I am lucky to live close by 20mins away to be exact. He's got 100% success rate for fertility! He says I can take my fertility meds alongside to his treatment I'm so excited!


----------



## AshleyButters

I'm sorry AF came for you dog mommy :( I was especially thinking of you because we are wedding date sisters (LOL!!!!!)

AFM- I tested today 12dpiui and it was a BFN. I am now able to know that the trigger is out of my system. The RE said to test this Wednesday. So IDK why I caved and tested early (cuz I like to drive myself insane apparently)


----------



## AngelaALA

Redrose good luck with the acupuncture I've heard it really does help but I'm too chicken to try all those needles freaks me out xx Ashley FX the hpts start going darker now really hope you get your BFP how are you feeling at the mo xx


----------



## krissie328

Sorry to the ladies that got af. :hug:

Fx for you Ashley! 

If we had anyone around here that did fertility acupuncture I'd totally try it. I've read so many success stories about it.


----------



## dogmommy

Ashley sorry about BFN fingers crossed for you that it turns to positive tomorrow!! 

Thats awesome red rose that you have that option! I've read some amazing things about acupuncture.

Krissie way to go on weight loss! I know how hard it can be. Especially with the stress we go through!

Angela I got my fingers crossed for you my dear! Hopefully this is your lucky cycle :)


----------



## RedRose19

Also ladies me and hubster have decided to look into adoption even if I get pregnant we want 3 children so we think we will start the process now which takes about 2 to 5 years!


----------



## brandi91

I pi picked up my progesterone from the pharmacy today as well as my Clomid. But I was disappointed because I talk to the doctor and they were supposed to increase my dosage to 100 mg. However when I picked it up it was still only 50 mg. so I have to call back tomorrow to see if that was just a mistake or what.


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM my Opks are still getting darker but not positive I'm worried now that I'm going to O in thereat few days I'm only CD7 and reckon I may O by CD10 meaning when I go for my follicle tracking it will be too late on CD16 to see anything at all as my follicles would have already collapsed so I won't know if I had any good eggs or not xx

I've decided though if that is the case then I'll request CD21 bloods just to confirm O occurred xx

Thanks dogmommy I hope it's my cycle too

Redrose that's amazing me and DH have discussed adoption too and looked into it it's so much easier and simpler now a work colleague has just gone through it and the whole process and it took them 18 months they now have a beautiful baby girl a year old and loving parent hood xx

Brandi hope the Docs sort out the mishap and your not long off TTC again FX for you this cycle xx


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi sorry dear that's so frustrating! Hopefully they get your dosage fixed for you. Fingers crossed you get started on your cycle quickly! 

Red rose good for you. We've talked about adoption as well but it's very expensive and you're not even guaranteed to have a child placed. So I don't think we will ever do it. We are saving up now in case we have do multiple iuis or ivf.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy I don't know how you guys do it over there without a health service it's crazy, over here you don't pay for adoption from the research I've done and things I've been told you go through assessments to see if your eligible then if accepted just wait for the right child it only costs money later on after you have the child I think it's a year you have to then go to court to have the adoption made official xx


----------



## krissie328

I didn't realize the adoption process was so long! We talked about it before we had ds. We decided when dh was 35 we would adopt if we didn't get pregnant. But I think that's no longer going to happen. Which honestly I don't want to at this time. Dh really did/does. Maybe someday when our kids are older.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys not sure if anyone is still using this page but just giving an update the I'm CD13 got positive on Opk yesterday so just waiting for O to start TWW xx

How is everyone doing xx Krissie not long now till you'll be back on Clomid xx

dogmommy how are you is everything going well xx

Brandi how are you getting on now and redrose how is everything going you started with adoption xx


----------



## RedRose19

No matter what country you are in you will have to pay alot because there is solicitors fees, and most countries ask for a donation to help towards medical bills etc, some dont charge like thailand and Philippines. 
It takes 2 to 4 years here, i think i will give us a certain time and if no pregnancy we will go ahead with adoption

Good luck angela i hope this cycle is your lucky one! 

Ive my first smear test tomorrow and then ive acupuncture thursday!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck redrose with the smear and acupuncture, 

Me and DH have also talked about adoption we have to register with an adoption charity and go meetings with others that's the first step but we're not going to start till after we have finished with the fertility treatment I have three months left of Clomid and then start IVF so if Clomid doesn't work whilst going through IVF we will start adoption process xx I hope you get your happy ending no matter what xx


----------



## dogmommy

Hey so glad to see this thread still up and running. I just got a positive opk a couple hours ago! I'm excited since I didn't get to take the clomid this time. I'm thinking O will be tomorrow so the TWW will start!
Angela we are just about a day apart! Here's praying for December babies!

We talked in detail this weekend we will do two rounds of clomid and then if need be two cycles IVF and if no luck we are going to look into surrogacy. The expense will be outrageous but we are hoping to find someone to be the surrogate to cut down on some of the cost.

Red rose what's a smear test for?

Ashley how are you doing? I have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## krissie328

So many ladies are ovulating!! Fx you get your bfp!! 

I ovulated on my own this cycle!! :happydance: Even though we aren't actively trying I was still charting and I managed to ovulate on cd 12!! I am now 7 dpo with af expected on Sunday. So as long as she comes I will know for sure. There is no chance I am pregnant as we hadn't dtd since before my period. But it is so exciting to think maybe my low carb diet will be what I need to get pregnant naturally. 

I think we will ttc on our own if I ovulate again in April. Probably until early September and if we don't get pregnant try clomid again. Plus it gives me long to work on losing weight and getting as healthy as possible. But if it does happen naturally all the better!


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy that's great we can wait together I'm going to O either today or tomorrow just waiting for temps to confirm plus follicle tracking on Thurs will tell me too ooohhh we'll be testing around the same time FX for you xx

Krissie that's fantastic news that you Od on your own amazing I hope you get lucky FX for you and congratulations on the weight loss xx


----------



## RedRose19

Dogmommy I think a smear test in usa is called pap test? Where they check the cervix? They do them routinely at 25 onwards, I turned 25 in Jan so I got offered my first free one, only just booked it last week


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie that is fantastic news!! Keep up the good work.

Angela keep me posted on your temps. I'm pretty sure O day is today. I had some cramps on the left side this morning. Definitely not as strong as last month but fingers crossed!

Red rose oh yeah a PAP. I've had that done every year since I was 18. They are very quick!

I have to update Sig bc now I'm 31 :( it was such a bummer this year. I thought I would pregnant for sure by now. But gotta keep my hopes up!


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy I'm 33 soon and know how you feel if I knew it was going to be this hard getting pregnant I would of tried in my twenties with Dh I think I'm going to O aswell today aswell I've been getting a full feeling and some pains in both sides but at different times but like you Dogmommy there not as strong as last month nowhere near as severe xx FX you O dogmommy looks like we may O on same day me and DH have 2-3 more days of BDing till we will have a break xx


----------



## krissie328

I turned 30 yesterday. I really thought I would be done having kiddos by now. I definitely want to be done by 32 so I'm certian we will only have 2. Dh really wants 3 but I just don't see that happening. I just don't want three.


----------



## AngelaALA

At the mo I would just be grateful and thankful for one I always said I wanted atleast three but I don't think that is going to happen now at my age I'll be happy with the one xx


----------



## krissie328

I'd be happy with my one but dh is insistent we try for 2. We've decided if it doesn't happen in a couple years we won't continue with trying. But for now we will.


----------



## AngelaALA

I think I maybe out already AFM I'm CD15 a little worried as my temps aren't going up which they should be by now so I don't think I'm going to O this month but we shall see I have my follicle tracking on Thursday so I'm going to stay hopeful till this xx


----------



## RedRose19

I want three children as well I'm glad and greatful for my son, but I don't want him to be alone. But I'll be happy with least one more if a third doesn't happen I won't be unhappy


----------



## krissie328

Angela- I ovulated cd 18 on my last cycle of clomid. So it is definitely possible to ovulate later. Have you done opks? 

Afm, af decided to show up yesterday. I am very very confused by my cycle this month. If I go when ff said I o'd then I only had a 7 day lp. Which doesn't make since. I have a pretty faithful 12 day lp. But if I take out one temp which was very low it moves my o date to cd 8 and gives me an 11 day lp. Which makes more sense. I was sick this cycle so that definitely messed up my temps with mouth breathing and I think a slight fever. 

So hopefully this cycle I will get good temps and see if I ovulate. If I do then we will probably wait one more cycle (if they continue to be short) and start trying without clomid in May. :happydance:

I am pretty sure it is my low carb diet and weightloss. So hopefully I can keep it up. I had four cheater days between my bday and Easter. But I am not two days strong with back on track!!


----------



## dogmommy

Wow how cool so many birthdays close together! 

Angela maybe you need a trigger shot? Hopefully you get all your answers tomorrow.

Krissie I know sickness can definitely mess with temps and even hormones. I know the flu one time definitely lengthened my cycle.

I want three but we will see if we will have at least one. At first the idea of twins freaked me out but now I'm secretly hoping that we get twins!


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie I got a positive on Opks on CD12 so was expecting to O CD13 or 14 to be fare though the past two nights I've had constant broken sleep so that will probably effect my temps my temp is in my signature if you want to see it xx

I've not got long to wait now till my follicle tracking tomorrow xx

Dogmommy I would love twins I'm a twin myself so here's hoping xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'd love twins! But I imagine with my son it would be hard work, but totally worth it. My son is autistic and I worried how he would cope with the change in routine with a sibling or two,but I realise he loves playing with other kids and is bored and lonely at times so I'm more determined than ever!


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> Krissie I got a positive on Opks on CD12 so was expecting to O CD13 or 14 to be fare though the past two nights I've had constant broken sleep so that will probably effect my temps my temp is in my signature if you want to see it xx


I would think with that little dip you probably o'd on cd 13. But your temps haven't got super high. Plus it looks like your pre-o temps were a little high. That happens to me on clomid as well. I get super high temps for those days and a couple days after. So my guess is that is making your chart look off. Maybe the next couple of days your temps will keep climbing.


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Krissie I hope that's right I'm hoping I get my temps climbing by tomorrow but I thought with that dip I hopefully Od on CD13 I guess I'll find out tomorrow the FF whilst still in my free VIP session kept saying my temps where on the high side but that could happen through AF xx 

Redrose my friend has a child who is autistic I mind her to giv her a breather and it can be hard work she seems to love being around other children playing if she's not kept entertained she can get bored easily and throw tantrums xx I hope you get your BFP and add to your brood, where is your son on the autistic scale if you don't mind me asking xx my friends daughter has learning difficulties and torretts aswell but just ticks, she's also likes routine aswell xx


----------



## krissie328

Here is my chart from when I was on clomid.
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.jpg
File size: 94.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

Vs a cycle where I o'd naturally.
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module (1).jpg
File size: 94 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AngelaALA

I see it that makes me feel better, I didn't temp from day one last month so didn't get a full trend thanks for showing me that it makes me feel hopeful xx sorry AF got you by the way I hope you O again this month xx


----------



## krissie328

Thanks! I really hope so too. Last cycle was only 19 days! So I am hoping it lengthens a lot more.


----------



## AngelaALA

I had a cycle like that in Jan my first cycle on clomid your Lp is meant to stay the same meaning I Od within a few days of AF going meaning I missed it completely as didn't start OPKS till around CD10 xx


----------



## krissie328

Yep, I o'd on either cd 7 or 8 based on lp of 11-12 days. :wacko: and based on temps I'm certian I did ovulate.


----------



## AngelaALA

It's annoying when a cycle does that I felt like it was a waisted month on Clomid plus last month I felt like it was also a waisted month due to my cycle being lengthened and Clomid drying up my CM we only BD two days running up to O but never on O day or day after.

AFM I'm possibly DPO3 had a good temp rise today and FF has now put my O day as CD13 which is what you predicted Krissie and by the looks of it we timed BD well two days before, on O and two days after, hopefully follicle tracking will also confirm this too FX I get my sticky egg this month from my Lp AF is due on 11th April xx


----------



## krissie328

Ahh! Looking great Angela. I hope you tracking confirms this.


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM went for follicle tracking got one follicle collapsing on left hand side so released one egg only doctor said though it is possible FF is correct that it was CD13 but to be on the safe side to BD still for the next two days as the release is a slow process and I could be slowly releasing meaning I'm most fertile right now so just told DH he's gutted as told him last night would be the last lol wish me luck xx Also she's given me a prescription for Clomid 50mg for the next three months but here's hoping I won't need it xx


----------



## krissie328

Thats great Angela!! Fx you won't be needing the clomid.


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Krissie it still confused me what doctor said as I thought when you O that's it you've got 24 hours before the egg disappears but doctor said you can release slowly meaning the next two days could be my fertile window xx


----------



## krissie328

I personally think he is wrong with that. If your follicle is collapsing chance are you have ovulate and your window is gone. Especially where you got a positive opk several days ago and have confirmed ch with ff. I am sure he is just being on the safe side.


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping but we will still BD the next two nights just to make sure wish me luck AF should be 11th April so going to start hpts I think on 7th April xx


----------



## krissie328

Good plan!! Poor DH. :haha:

My DH complains about all the bding too.


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol I felt so sorry for him I'm sure when I told him his balls went up into his body lol we have a good sex life every two to four days but everyday can get a little tedious especially when your tired aswell xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Ladies I'm taking my first dose of clomid tonight! Eeeek. Wish me luck!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Vankiwi FX for you xx what dose are you on I'm on 50mg

Just a bit of advice Clomid can shorten your cycle and lengthen it Mt first month it shortened it to 26 days meaning I Od as soon as AF went I missed my chance as didn't BD then and by time I started OPKS on CD12 it was too late xx then on next month it lengthened it and I Od on CD16 luckily I bought loads of cheapie Opks and was BBT so I caught it but no joy due to a bereavement didn't hit all fertile days.

Do you also go for any bloods or Us or anything aswell xx


----------



## krissie328

Vankiwi said:


> Ladies I'm taking my first dose of clomid tonight! Eeeek. Wish me luck!

Good luck hun!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Quick question guys the Dr has given me another prescription for three months of Clomid if I get my BFP and carry full term I know that's it then I won't get free help no more for TTC for another, due to this should I get the Clomid and keep it so I can use it if needed for another baby in the future xx


----------



## RedRose19

Hey ladies went to acupuncturist today, I feel ok tired after, but almost immediately after I got tons of cm! And I'm cramping now so bad I wonder if it's af on her way finally


----------



## krissie328

Sounds promising red rose! Fx for you. 

Angela- I plan to fill my prescription later if I get pregnant. Probably 4 ish months pregnant so it's not obvious, yet the expiration date will be further out. 

I took left over clomid from ds that was 4 months expired and I did not ovulate. But my Jan cycle I ovulated on fresh clomid.


----------



## AngelaALA

Redrose I'm loving the new photo xx FX you get AF redrose sounds like acupuncture has been good for you xx 

Krissie I think I'll do that too get it as late as possible and keep it I know my last lot had nearly a three year expiration date so I should be okay xx


----------



## krissie328

Yes, I am not sure why mine was so close to its exparation. I got it in January 2013 and it expired April 2015. Okay so I guess it's not to bad.

My current lot expires about 3 years out from when I got it. I'm not sure I plan on a third but it's nice to have the option.


----------



## AngelaALA

That's true Krissie I would love three though it would be amazing if I had three but right now I would be just happy with getting my one xx


----------



## krissie328

I really only want 2 right but you never know. I like to be prepared.


----------



## Vankiwi

My pills don't expire til 2020 so I'd definitely get it filled!

I'm on 100mg but don't get any monitoring. I ovulate every month naturally but having the clomid to improve egg quality. Hopefully it works! 

Thanks Krissie!


----------



## brandi91

Good luck Vankiwi!!!

I'm waiting for AF. I just took my last progesterone pill for this round. Usually I've started AF by now (I always start while taking it). I haven't started yet though. I have been taking it for 10 days. My doctor has me on 100mg 5-9 since 50 didn't work for me. 

Good luck everyone. Looks like I'm behind you for this cycle since AF is so late.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Vankiwi and love your pic by the way hopefully 100mg does the trick for you xx

Brandi here's hoping AF starts soon for you how many more days do you take progesterone for xx here's hoping 100mg does the trick for you too xx

AFM 4DPO me and DH BD last night off The Dr advice just to be on the safe side she told us to BD tonight too but I don't see any point since my CM is dry now xx we did all we can and now it's just the waiting game I hate the TWW it's the worst part about the whole process xx


----------



## RedRose19

I feel so fedup waiting for af :( i got given a prescription to bring on my period, im hoping to start tonight


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck redrose I hope AF comes soon for you xx

Star e any news are you okay xx


----------



## RedRose19

I meant to say Angela, sorry you asked me before about my son and i didnt get chance to reply , he is only 3, 4 in june so hes not been given a level if that makes sense because its hard to tell at this age because alot of it can be pinned to his age. He is non verbal and is behind for his age in understanding, but i bekieve hes coming on so much, he has a load of words now, he is toilet trained and hes so social and cuddly but hes not even 4 so hes got loads of time and room for improvement :) we are obviously hoping he will be hugh functioning, he just started in an asd pre school and i think it will be great for him, he did a year in a mainstream one and home tutoring but they couldn't offer him the same level of support. Hes lately been showing loads of signs that he loves being around other kids and tends to be sad or lonely otherwise, so i ammore than ready to provide him with a sibling which i must admit i did worry slightly


----------



## AngelaALA

Redrose I completely understand Leah wasn't fully diagnosed till she was seven as a child she didn't speak and would use pictures and some sign language to communicate but now at age of 9 she never shuts up always chatting and singing she has come on leaps and bounds in a special school she can read, write and do arithmetics but is behind with it all due to her learning difficulties but her future does still look bright though xx

I really hope you add to your brood I hope next month is your month xx


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks hun, you too let's hope we will have some lovely December/ January babies! I didn't get chance go to the pharmacy today so must get it tomorrow


----------



## dogmommy

Angela that's interesting news from the doctor I knew it wasn't like a pinball but I wonder how slow it is! Sorry I can't remember did you have more than 1 day of positive opks? I have heard of clomid messing with temps tho. Do they check your lining during the ultrasound? I know my RE won't do more than 3 consecutive cycles with clomid bc of that. 

Brandi and red rose my fingers are crossed that stubborn AF shows up to start your next cycles!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy I don't know the Dr just said ovulating can be a slow process and I could be slowly releasing the egg I had one collapsed follicle so even though FF has predicted CD13 as my O day I could be most fertile on CD16 and 17 but I doubt it though as we BD on CD16 and I was sorry TMI very tacky it you get me xx They did see another follicle of good size which had not burst yet so maybe she meant that one I don't know but me and DH have done all we can now so it's just playing the waiting game I guess xx

They looked at my lining and said it looks good aswell everything seemed okay xx FX for me xx

How are you Dogmommy any updates xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM DPO6 and my temp has risen dramatically now so I'm happy I've got 4 days till I'll start testing going to start at DPO10 I know it's early but I know I can't hold out till AF is due I have an LP of 13 days so AF is due around 11th April here's hoping it doesn't show its ugly head, I normally start spotting around two - three days before AF comes so I should get some insight on whether I might be in with a chance by 8th - 9th April. I'm feeling much more positive this month as me and DH have done everything right and have timed BD to a tea, right now I just wish I could close my eyes and wake up on 11th as these next 9 days are going to drag xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela you are getting so close!! I think I'm 6 dpo or maybe 5 dpo. I'm thinking I caught my LH surge early. I think I may start testing Thursday! I just have some IC not sure if ill buy some frer bc I'm not very confident...as we didn't start BDing until day of positive opk as I ovulated much earlier than I usually do must have had some clomid left in my system. My app says AF is predicted on 12th.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy Clomid shortened my first cycle on it and I missed my O as I Od as soon as AF went and didn't start OPKS till CD12 so never got a positive xx FX for you

AFM I'm actually DPO6 today lol wishing the days away at the mo AF due 11th April I'm also starting testing on Thursday I'll be DPO10 my cheapie very early hpts have now been delivered and also my two FRERS so I'm all good to go for test date. I don't know why but I'm feeling really good about this month we timed BD perfectly two days leading up to O on O day and three days after O, the month before all the way through I didn't feel positive at all as due to the death of dhs gramps we didn't time BD well xx I took one of my cheapies today not thinking it would show anything but because I've never used them before I wanted to see a stark white BFN so if I do end up seeing something on them then I know they work xx


----------



## krissie328

Good luck girls! Af is gone here so just waiting this cycle out. I'm getting impatient and ready to get back to ttc! According to my countdown ticker I have 47 days! Of course af may come earlier. That's based on if I have to take something to bring her on.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Krissie FX for you that you can start TTC soon are you not going to try this month without help xx


----------



## krissie328

I am not trying this month as my due date would be Dec. 31 and I would be induced on Dec. 24th. And I really don't want a Christmas baby. So I'm going to wait this one out and hope af doesn't take forever to show up.


----------



## krissie328

Hmm.. just double checked. Due Date would be Jan 3rd with induction on Dec 27th. But even with that I'm more comfortable waiting.


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol I get you Krissie if I get my BFP it will be either a late November early December baby which is not the best but if that's the case the so be it xx


----------



## brandi91

Good luck everyone!!!! Angela, I love your optimism! Sounds like this could be your month. I'm so jealous of you all!!! You're already in your next 2ww! I'm just ready to start my next cycle! Today is CD 52.

I am having some pink spotting mixed with discharge. So ready for CD 5-9! The impatient part of me wants to count this as CD 1, but I know I need to wait for my real flow to start. Been spotting off and on for 3 days :(

Baby dust!!!


----------



## krissie328

Fx af shows soon brandi.


----------



## RedRose19

Still no period yet here ! I'm getting so impatient! And I feel so crampy! Brandi I hope af is here for you. A chrismas baby wouldn't bother me, maybe not Xmas day but otherwise I'd love it. 
Angela I hope you get your bfp soon!
I'm gonna start those meds tomorrow if no af I delayed cuz I was getting loads of discharge which I sometimes get before af and they told me natural af is better than induced one


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi and redrose really hope AF comes soon for you guys xx and I'm the same at the mo I don't care even if it's on Xmas day I would just love to see that BFP xx

Dogmommy I'm going to test Thursday to wouldn't it be great if we both get our BFP babydust all round xx

AFM DPO7 had to take my temp at wrong time due to interrupted sleep so took it at 9.30 rather than 5, I've been getting slight pains but no symptoms to really report AF due 11th but I normally start spotting 2-3 days before AF so if no spotting come Friday then I'm on to a good start xx


----------



## RedRose19

If af comes in 2 days I'd be due on my birthday Jan 10th that is of course I ovulate on time aswell! I started my diet yesterday and it's going ok so far, just had my dinner and I feel content , I've gone sugar free I'm hoping it will help. Last time I did I got pregnant with jamie


----------



## krissie328

Good luck red!! I am doing low carb and I am pretty sure getting ready to ovulate again. Although I am really annoyed it so early!! Today/tomorrow would be the same day I ovulated last cycle. I am only cd 7!! But my cm was wet with a hint of ew so while I am excited to o on my own I am irritated.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck redrose how amazing would that be to share your birthday with your baby FX for you

Krissie it's amazing news that your Oing on your own I know it's early but that's great news FX for you

If I do get a BFP I'll be due around 21St Dec which isn't the best but I'll be happy to have my Xmas surprise xx


----------



## RedRose19

How long was your cycle last month krissie? If you ovulated cd 7 that would me af at cd 21 ish?


----------



## krissie328

It was 19 days!! So very short. I have a pretty faithful 12 day lp. Although last cycle ff said I o'd on cd 8 so that would be an 11 day lp. 

Cm has remained abundant and wet today. My opk was negative though. I have noticed though my LH surge tends to peak the same day I ovulate.


----------



## RedRose19

Have you tried b 12? Ive heard it is a healthy way to lengthen cycles and lp


----------



## RedRose19

Aw ladies im just so fed up :( i just want to cry waiting for af why wont it just hurry up


----------



## AngelaALA

Redrose so sorry your having a bad time I really hope AF shows its face soon are you taking anything for it to help AF come xx


----------



## RedRose19

Not yet, the fertility nurse says letting it come naturally helps the clomid to work better, but if by tomorrow no af to start, im hoping it would come naturally but no luck :(


----------



## brandi91

Stalking everyone to see BFPs!!!
Redrose I feel your pain!

I called my dr today. They want me to take a pregnancy test (I'm CD 53 with negative tests....pretty sure I'm not). But I'm going to take another to be certain. Then they said give it one more week. If I don't start, I have to come in. Blah.


----------



## dogmommy

Sorry for all your frustration red rose. Fingers crossed its right around the corner. Have you tried bding I've heard sometimes that can help.

Krissie sorry your cycles are getting too short . I know I've seen different things that can help lengthen them. Fingers crossed it starts to straighten out for you. But it's gotta be awesome to know you are Oing naturally!

Angela my due date would be around Dec 20th which im hoping and praying as if I do have a winter baby I want one by Christmas as Jan and Feb can be unbearable in Chicago. I did take an IC this morning as I was thinking maybe if implantation was early...lol I'm so silly it came out BFN!!!


----------



## krissie328

So in March I started a b complex, vitamin d and folic acid. So I wonder if with my diet one of those is causing this weirdness.


----------



## brandi91

Am I crazy? I feel like I see something.....very faint. 

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f97/BornToRide14/image.jpeg


----------



## krissie328

I am not sure brandi. Fx it gets darker! Do you know how many dpo you are?


----------



## brandi91

Well, I didn't think I even ovulated. But since my period hasn't come after the progesterone, dr wanted me to test. This is a tweaked photo but in the time limit. I'll see if I can mark where I see the line. I went back to my test and didn't see much after the time limit. It was weird when I took it. A line appeared in the test spot but then went away. I'm not getting myself excited. I don't see how I could be pregnant.


----------



## brandi91

Here is one where I pointed it out. I'm not seeing anything IRL now. Probably just wishful thinking.

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f97/BornToRide14/image.png


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi I do see a faint line but see if it gets darker or see if your doctor will do bloods xx

Krissie Im not sure if any of them would shorten your cycle but I agree with dogmommy it's great news that you can O on your own xx

Redrose I really do hope AF comes soon for you FX it must be so frustrating to wait all this time xx

Dogmommy I'm the same as you DPO8 and tested lol and of course BFN as it is too early but couldn't help myself, my temps are still high but last month they stayed high till DPO12 and I started spotting DPO11 so if no spotting by DPO12 and temp stays high then I might get a little excited. I'm off to see a psychic tonight aswell, I don't think I believe in them but I'll give anything a go lol xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'm feeling so good today I've lost 4lbs in 2 days! That's just cutting out crap food and limiting my milk I usually have tons of milk in my tea, and although not that fattening as low fat but that much together is. So I've been told on my diet I'm allowed 400ml a day. Seems to be working! 

Brandi I can see where the line should go but not sure exactly whether or. not it is a line, fingers crossed it gets darker. If you are pregnant maybe test again tomorrow it should be darker. 

Not long now angela! I bet your excited.

I've bad cramping today in my downstairs area, I'm hoping its a good sign


----------



## RedRose19

I started my progesterone today, hopefully af will start in 9 days the max, 

I'm thinking of taking 150 Clomid, they told me to stick with 100 because it works fine, but clearly it didn't work! Would I be crazy to up my clomid without telling them


----------



## brandi91

I took another and there was a clear line, but I'm going with negative. Dr. Actually told me I could start my clomid today and that they were counting the spotting as my cycle!


----------



## krissie328

Red- congrats on the weightloss! I have no good advice on what to do with the clomid. Did you temp or do opks to confirm ovulation last cycle?

Brandi- can you post a picture? I wouldn't start clomid unless you know for sure you aren't pregnant. 

I would agree I'm pretty excited about ovulating on my own. I have good cm right now so hoping to get a positive opk soon.


----------



## AngelaALA

Redrose that's great news about the weight loss I could really do with loosing a bit too xx I'm with Krissie Im not sure whether you should or not give it another cycle following Dr's advice first as your body might still be adjusting xx

Brandi I have everything crossed that it will be a BFP post some pics I need line porn lol xx

Krissie I really hope O comes soon for you FX xx


----------



## brandi91

Having trouble posting a pic on my phone, but I did put it under the pregnancy test gallery to get opinions. I'll post it over here later!

Thanks for all your well wishes! Pretty sure it's just an antibody strip or indent. Should I test again?


----------



## krissie328

I can see the line in the picture. I really hate those. New tests. I would personally wait or request a blood test. :/


----------



## brandi91

Thanks for looking!!! I think I'll take another test. It's been so long since I DTD. I just don't see how I could have a positive. We took a break after CD 20 ish when we realized the meds didn't work (or so we thought), and then I went out of town. I'm now either CD 54/CD 5, depending on how you want to look at it.....I just think I would have to have a line with color by now. I will pick up a couple more this evening. Sorry to hijack our thread with my test woes! Lol!


----------



## krissie328

brandi91 said:


> Thanks for looking!!! I think I'll take another test. It's been so long since I DTD. I just don't see how I could have a positive. We took a break after CD 20 ish when we realized the meds didn't work (or so we thought), and then I went out of town. I'm now either CD 54/CD 5, depending on how you want to look at it.....I just think I would have to have a line with color by now. I will pick up a couple more this evening. Sorry to hijack our thread with my test woes! Lol!

Actually if you haven't had sex since CD 20 and that was over a month ago, you are likely right. I know some women don't get positives until later. But I am pretty sure that is an uncommon thing.


----------



## brandi91

Took a Walmart cheapie and it was stark white. I'm going with indent or antibody strip. Excited that I get to start my Clomid 100 mg tonight! Thought for sure they'd make me do another round of progesterone to bring a heavier cycle. I feel a little more caught up with everyone. Red rose, any sign of AF???

Anyone else done any testing?


----------



## RedRose19

No af here but I've only just started the meds, hopefully by next week. :) good luck with the Clomid I hope it's your cycle!


----------



## brandi91

Good luck! I just took my first dose a few minutes ago. So ready to get the ball rolling this month.


----------



## dogmommy

So we had a pretty bad scare last night. Our house was broken into. I walked into it last night and have been shaken ever since. They got away with some of my jewelry but I could care less bc they didn't hurt our dogs. Im hoping that stress of it all didn't hurt anything


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi and redrose I hope this cycle works for you the statistics are that your more likely to get BFP in your second or third cycle of Clomid so Goodluck and FX for you xx

AFM DPO9 no symptoms at all my temps have dropped slightly too they're still high but not as Highest would like them to be, I know it's early days I won't get any proper signs till DPO12 as I was spotting by that day and got a big temp drop before AF came. Took another hpts and BFN still, I'll take another IC next two days and if no temp dip or spotting by DPO12 then I'll take a FRER xx

Dogmommy I wanted to leave my reply to you last that is awful so sorry to hear that my heart goes out to you, did you see them in your house xx I know how it feels I was broken into a few years back whilst me and DH were asleep in bed upstairs it was before we got the dogs, we woke up to a noise but had two cats so just thought it was them and went back to sleep but by waking up we must have startled them and they didn't take much still for months after it affected us every slight bang or noise we would wake up and I hated being in the house on my own xx


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: dogmommy! I'm so sorry, that's so scary. I'm glad they didn't hurt anyone.


----------



## RedRose19

How scary dogmommy, esp since you came face to face with them! I hope the police will catch them! Im glad no one got hurt though!


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks ladies. They fleed before I got a chance to see them. There was a few in our area. They are setting up our security system now. Angela it's such a bad feeling and then having to think about it everyday :(

8dpo today and it was a BFN I had cramping yesterday and some today so I'm not getting my hopes up. But at least I'll get to start a clomid cycle and hopefully i end up with twins!!


----------



## AngelaALA

It is dogmommy but the new security system will definitely make you feel safer I hope they catch the scumbags xx

8DPO is still very early Dogmommy these tests say 6 days early but in them 6 days it also includes the day after AF too so technically they are only four days early and there accuracy levels are low in the first few days and increase each day till they become 99% accurate the day after your period is late xx your still in for a chance FX for you I got a BFN today at 9 DPO but I should know for sure at DPO12 as I normally get spotting for two days before AF and my LP is 13 days long xx


----------



## krissie328

So exciting to see some tests soon!! 

I have been so crampy today and still getting fertile cm. But I am feeling less optimistic that I am going to ovulate. I had a cycle like this of over two weeks of fertile cm and never ovulated. :cry: Sometimes I really hate my body.


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie you've been doing so well with your weight loss don't get too down it you don't O on your own this cycle. You are moving in the right direction and I'm sure by next cycle things will improve!

Angela thanks for your optimism. I did get another BFN this morning. I didn't have a lot of time to sit and stare and it tho. It was one of my FRER tests so tomorrow I'm going to try an IC. I've been very stressed and with endometriosis it's probably a toxic environment. So I'm thinking this isn't going to be cycle.


----------



## Vankiwi

I'm a serial early tester! It's hard getting BFNs. With my one successful pregnancy I didn't get it until the evening of 10dpo so I have to keep reminding myself of that! Hang in there ladies!

I'm CD10. Hoping to o early next week. It's DH's birthday on Monday so that would be a great day!


----------



## AngelaALA

Vankiwi Goodluck I hope you O on dhs Bday FX for you xx

Krissie I really hope you do O FX for you, if you don't your going to start Clomid right xx

Dogmommy your not out till AF comes hun still got high hopes for you xx 

AFM DPO10 took a test this morning it was BFN my temps are slightly dropping too I'm not reading too much into it yet as I should know for sure by Sat if I'm still in the game or not by if I start spotting and my temps dramatically drop keep your FX for me xx I know this month if AF comes and I get BFN I'm going to be so devastated as it will be 3 months on Clomid and this month we have done absolutely everything right wen it comes to BDing xx


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies!! Yes, we are going to start clomid my first cycle after May 5th. I think we will even if I do ovulate because my cycles are so unreliable. 

Fx for you Angela!! I got both my bfp on cd 12. And I started testing at something ridiculous like cd 7. 

Fx for you too Dogmommy.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Krissie I really do hope it's my month 2yrs and 5 months of TTC with a miscarriage wears you slightly down xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well tonight I don't know why I decided to do another IC and I'm sure I seen a line it wasn't pink it was more like a shadow I didn't take a pic of it as it was so faint it wouldn't have shown up and was one of them that could have just been my mind playing tricks on me I don't know maybe it's my mind seeing what I want it to see as I want to see a second line so badly it was strange though as I've never experienced that before xx


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> Thanks Krissie I really do hope it's my month 2yrs and 5 months of TTC with a miscarriage wears you slightly down xx

Oh I know!! Before getting pregnant with DS we ttc/ntnp for 8 years!!! I had literally given up at that point. I didn't expect us to ever have our own baby. Especially after we discovered we had male factor as well as my pcos.


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> Well tonight I don't know why I decided to do another IC and I'm sure I seen a line it wasn't pink it was more like a shadow I didn't take a pic of it as it was so faint it wouldn't have shown up and was one of them that could have just been my mind playing tricks on me I don't know maybe it's my mind seeing what I want it to see as I want to see a second line so badly it was strange though as I've never experienced that before xx

Oh oh!!! I hope you get a for sure line in the morning!! You must post a picture for me to obsess over. :thumbup:


----------



## AngelaALA

Took a test this morning and it was a BFN at DPO11 I've not got long to wait now though till I know for sure this time last month I was spotting on DPO11 there was none wen I woke up so we shall see if no spotting tomorrow when I wake and temps still high then I'll take a FRER xx not out till AF shows xx

And your story Krissie fills me with hope that it can happen I just hope it happens for me without the need to go down the route of IVF xx


----------



## RedRose19

So sorry about the bfn I hope it's just too early yet! Day three of the progesterone here getting loads of cm which I usually get before af, I reckon the day or two after I start will be day one for me


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck redrose that AF shows its face so you can begin your nxt cycle of TTC I really hope nxt month is your month FX for you xx

Well I took another IC and BFN I think the other days must have been an indent still hope yet not out till AF arrives expected Monday no spotting yet but have had a couple of cramps and a dull aiche in my lower back, also sense of smell has gone in to overdrive and constantly last couple of days getting a runny nose who knows we shall see not reading too much into symptoms as they can be misleading xx


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies im getting a fur baby! Shes coming sunday, ive no idea what to call her , i need something easy to pronounce fkr my son
 



Attached Files:







received_10154075641939731.jpeg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AngelaALA

So cute I've got two cats called Jenna and Ezzie 

What about Tiger or tigger or stripe I've got loads lol xx


----------



## krissie328

Aww she is pretty Red. She reminds me of a Belle.


----------



## dogmommy

Sorry Angela I had everything crossed you were going to get your BFP this cycle. Sorry I can't remember to when you first joined did dr run blood tests and everything to make you and hubby have no conditions preventing you from being pregnant? Maybe an iui next cycle? Also you could have implanted late.

I got another BFN today. I'm thinking I'm out. Ill keep testing until Tuesday but I have classic signs AF is on the way.

Krissie can't wait for you to start your clomid cycle!

Red rose how adorable! I love Marie from the Aristocats. Or Kit that's cute and easy to say!


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy what DPO are you your not out till AF shows xx FX for you xx

I've go no symptoms really not even AF symptoms, I've been TTC for two years 5 months went for all tests everything fine put it down to unexplained infertility which is annoying it's my third month on Clomid, Last month I started spotting at DPO11 but I haven't this month I normally start spotting DPO12 so we shall see tomorrow AF due Monday so I've not got long to wait to find out either way xx


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks ladies im super excited, it might relax my broodiness who knows. I like bailey and cleo but dh not a fan


----------



## AngelaALA

My dogs called Bailey the brown one how old is he xx


----------



## AngelaALA

What about Max that's a good name or Taz xx


----------



## brandi91

Fingers crossed for all of you!!!

Question...This is TMI, but tonight, I was having a BM, and noticed what looked like blood in my stool. 

I've been feeling feverish and had a cold. I've noticed some cramping on either side of my pelvis, but I don't finish my Clomid until tomorrow. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi blood in stool no matter how little should always get checked out by a Dr it's more than likely nothing to worry about but get in checked out just to be on safe side xx

I get cramps around there when I'm due to O and backache Clomid in first month made me O really early within days of AF going and I ended up missing my opportunity I'd start OPKS right away just incase Goodluck and FX for you xxx

AFM I'm DPO12 temp has took a big rise which last month by this time it had gone down, not spotting when I woke so hopefully I'll monitor that today and won't see any took a FRER and IC with FMU both BFN I thought I seen possible shadows where lines should be but again could be my mind playing tricks on me wanting to see something that's not actually there, I didn't take any pics because there was no point it wouldn't of shown anything if no spotting by tonight I might take another IC but we shall see part of me is still hopeful due to the big temp rise I think could this be the start of my triphasic pattern and due to no spotting yet but part of me feels like I should atleast be seeing an actual line by now on hpts I don't know I guess I've not got long now to wait AF will be here in two days xx


----------



## RedRose19

I agree brandi you should get it checked, its probably nothing but least give yourself peace of mind.
Angela I really hope you get that bfp! It sounds like good news so far with the temp!
I got Jamie to name the cat, I said a few names to him, including some.of his favourite Disney names, I took her picture out and called the ones he smiled.out and he repeated one so she is now Winnie! Which I think it's nice..
Still no af here But going back the last time I took progesterone, I'm not expecting it til Tuesday/Wednesday , I'm routing for Wednesday because it means my follicle scan date will be perfect otherwise CD 12 and 13 is the weekend, not great
I've been made cleaning before Winnie gets here . I've not gone to get her any food yet. 
In other good news I lost 6lbs on my first week of dieting. 
My next fertility appt is may 24th and I've I keep this up hopefully I will be back to where I was at my last appt by then. I don't want to give her any reason to deny me more treatment


----------



## AngelaALA

Winnie is a lovely name and congratulations on the weight loss that's amazing news xx I hope they do still give you meds and next cycle is the one for you FX for you

Thanks for the positive thoughts right now I really don't know what to think if I'm honest my head is all over the place this cycle so far isn't following my usual pattern but still BFN I'll test again tomorrow if my temps stay high and no spotting I've not got long to wait now so by Monday I should definitely know one way or the other this TWW is the hardest ever I hate it leaves you stuck in limbo not knowing really what's going on xx


----------



## RedRose19

Angela, is it possible you ovulated later? 

Thanks, it was so hard sticking to the diet but ive bee trying to eat less sugar as i know it makes pcos worse, one step at a time, next week ill up the exercise abit more and reduce the sugar even more, only sugar im having this week is a diet hot chocolate and one spoon on my weetabix but i need to cut those, i just knew i needed something to keep me going off the rails. 
Usually if i change too much atonce my diet fails, so i trying to be patient and chqnge one thing at a time :)
Oh and a weekly treat, as longas i dont go mad, my treat this weekend is having a homemade chicken tikka, not bad but can be high in cals, but have zumba too so it should help


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm not sure I don't think so not from my Opk and follicle tracking scan the follicle was really collapsed wen I went and the Dr asked about my temps and positive opk and she sed it sounded about right that I had Od the night it turned neg but she also seen two more follicles of good size that didn't look like they had burst and told me to keep BDing I did as she said even though I thought it was pointless as my CM was by then sticky she also said that Oing can be a slow process and that was why I should keep BDing as I might still be in my fertile time I was according to FF DPO3 by that point so I'm not sure I guess I'll know by Monday if I Od late or not by either no AF or AF coming and if hpts turn to BFP we shall see xx

Well it sounds like your doing really well that's great news and I hope the weight keeps dropping off too how much do you want to loose xx


----------



## krissie328

Great job on the weighloss red. And I love the name, it really works for her.

Angela- your temp rise looks promising.


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Krissie xx


----------



## dogmommy

Sorry angela it sounds like we are in the same boat. Another BFN for me today. Strong AF cramps so I'm thinking she might even be here before Tuesday. I'm glad clomid has shorten my cycles. So the torture is over faster. 

I entered my bmi into a website and it said I'm overweight so going to start a diet on Monday hopefully that will help. How have you been losing the weight redrose and krissie? It's so hard when my bubby can eat whatever he wants and never gains Amy weight grrrrr have a good weekend girls.


----------



## krissie328

I've been on a low carb diet. I try to stay under 50 net carbs a day. But on more active days allow up to 100 g. I have pcos so it helps control the symptoms and my insulin resistance


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy how are you feeling today, we are in the same boat and I hate this boat so much xx

AFM I think I'm out took another IC today BFN still I'm DPO13 so surely by now I should be showing something on them, no sign of AF either yet no spotting and temps still high but I'm not feeling hopeful anymore due to BFN AF is due tomorrow xx

Right now I feel so down like I want to cry we did everything right this month and still nothing, this TTC is so exhausting and wearing me down I feel like it will never happen now it's hopeless xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'm sorry Angela! Your not.out til at arrives! Big hugs 

I 've lost weight by putting my info into my fitnesspal and it tells.me how many calories to.stick to. It's great. I try to stick to wholemeal instead of white foods, it's better for you if you've pcos. I wouldn't recommend going low cal in one go, do it slowly because otherwise your more likely to give up. Start with lunch and make or buy a soup with no cream or spuds in it or flour completey carb free. Best to make it yourself, use what ever stock you want but only veg. Have a huge bowl for lunch with no bread. I always have 3 meals and 2 snacks. My snacks are always carb free too, but breakfast I've 2 weetabix with milk, and dinner I stick to 60 grams or pasta or rice, the rest is protein and vegetables. As long as overall you stick to the calories myfitnesspal says you can eat what you want really, but try stay away from.processed sugar. 

I'm feel so crampy today :( maybe it means af soon. But feeling so bloated and crap. 
And my.lower back hurts. No.spotting yet though.
The little kitty is coming today :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Okay guys I'm slightly freaking out I decided to use my FRER as even though BFN on IC my temps are still high and should have started to drop yesterday and I've no spotting at all which as far back as I can remember I have always spotted for a few days leading up to AF and AF is due tomorrow. Well I took the FRER and got a line it's extremely faint but it's there I'm sure of it, I stared at it for ages and I must have taken around 20 pics to try and get the best one that will hopefully show it, so guys what do you think xx


----------



## RedRose19

I think I can see something but I'm not sure if it's got colour, I really hope it gets darker! Fx ! Exciting


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I pulled the FRER apart to check for an indent but there is none the line is still there to see with the naked eye I've tried to take a pic of it but it doesn't seem to be picking up on my phone camera, I've uploaded it anyway for you guys to see to tell me if I am going insane or not

I've got no more FRER left and only 6 ICs I refuse to buy anymore as I've waisted so much money over the past 21/2 yrs on hpts. I've decided if no AF spotting or symptoms by tonight I'll take another IC and and no AF tomorrow then I'll do another IC but if by evening time no Af I'll go shop and buy a digi to take the next day DPO15 with FMU if no AF when I wake up, I'll be a day late by then so it will definitely tell me either way by then xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela! What a happy update. Hopefully it gets darker.


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry I can't see it now! I don't want to disappoint you but I had what I thought was a line last few times I used frer, I think they have gone bad for indent and evaps, I hope it's a real line though
Tomorrow is my last day of my progesterone thankfully then hopefully by next weekend I'll be on the clomid


----------



## dogmommy

Ok starting tomorrow I'm definitely going to start cutting carbs. But today im going out for a girls night. So I'm going to take advantage. 

Angela I think I do see a shadow of something! Not all BFPS show up before a missed period so you're still in it!


----------



## AngelaALA

I don't know what to think I think I'm out as I took a digi it came back not pregnant I'm DPO13 AF due tomorrow so it surely should have shown up something xx


----------



## brandi91

Angela, I see a faint something on the first test pic! Not so much on the one with it out of the case. Also, remember digital aren't nearly as sensitive as a FRER! FRERs pick up 7miu where digitals won't show positive until 50.


----------



## brandi91

Angela, have you taken any more tests? 

Update: I'm on CD10. I finished my last pills yesterday. Now just waiting to O....I'm not using OPKs this cycle. I think we are just going to do it everyday to be safe.


----------



## AngelaALA

Yeah I think I'm out still no spotting or AF but BFN on an IC I just don't get it though I've got no AF symptoms at all temps still high but BFN it's strange, AF is due today so I've no idea what's going on surely DPO14 I'd have atleast a squinter I think the FRER was a dud if I'm honest I just want AF to come now and put me out of my misery xx


----------



## dogmommy

Sorry Angela I hope AF doesn't show her ugly face for you. I've been checking for any updates on you.

Brandi how exciting! It would drive me mad not knowing tho!

Red rose I'm hoping AF shows up so you can start your clomid! Did clomid help you conceive your son?

AFM I haven't taken any tests bc I don't have much left but AF is due tomorrow. So maybe if she doesn't I'll take one on Wednesday.


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- Are you going to temp or be monitored? I agree with dogmommy it would drive me mad not to know!! :haha:

Angela- still keeping my fx for you. 

Dogmommy- I am hoping the witch stays away from you!! 

Afm, all my fertile cm has gone away and I am pretty sure this is looking like an annovulatory cycle. I will be starting meds to bring on af in mid May if she doesn't show before then. So it is just a waiting game until then as to when we will start clomid.


----------



## krissie328

So I spoke to soon. I just checked and I have a ton of perfect ewcm. So maybe there is hope still! My opk was very negative though.


----------



## brandi91

You're not out till AF shows, Angela!

I want to use OPKs, but don't want to order them until I get paid Friday. Hubby got a little frivolous with the last paycheck! I am temping though, to confirm O. And going in for 21 day bloods. Hopefully I will show ovulation this time.


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm out guys my temp has took a nose dive and I'm getting really bad cramps as if AF is coming she's definitely showing up today xx


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> I'm out guys my temp has took a nose dive and I'm getting really bad cramps as if AF is coming she's definitely showing up today xx

So sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm going to take a month off I need to just to get my head straight again I'm going to ask the Dr if there is any further tests they can do on us both to see if anything at all could be causing this infertility it's so frustrating being told it's unexplained infertility trying for nearly 2 1/2 yrs doing everything right and still nothing, if there's nothing actually wrong with us then why is it so difficult for us to conceive, I feel like a complete failure just can't stop crying at the moment xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela I'm so sorry. I know it's heart wrenching. I cry every time I see a new birth announcement or when I get the phone call from a friend who feels bad telling me they are expecting. But with all the advances I feel like it has to happen for us. I agree your Dr needs to be doing more tests. It could just be a simple clotting problem or a small cyst sitting on pituitary. We're here if you need to talk. Hugs to you!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys means a lot xx


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm going to take a few months off to get my head straight again, I've been TTC for 2 years 5 months these past three months on Clomid doing absolutely everything right and nothing no BFP it's just worn me down and I feel hopeless like a complete failure. I've contacted my Dr's secretary as Dr is away till next Tuesday with a list of questions and also seeing what other tests can be done in order to try and find out what could be causing this unexplained infertility. I'm just going to wait and see what she says and discuss where to go from here whether to carry on with Clomid or try something else xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'm so sorry hun, I totally get where your coming from, and not many understand that feeling of is it gonna happen, if yes, when etc. Hope your feeling ok. Have you considered trying the spearmint tea? a few ladies on bnb with pcos and taking Clomid took it without skipping a day and a few of the ladies those that were trying for a few years go pregnant that month or by the following, I drank it too but I kep skipping or giving up for a week. I'm back to it now 2 tp 4 cups a day all cycle works wonders

Today's the first day without the meds and I've bad cramping already I wouldn't be surprised if af showed tomorrow!


----------



## krissie328

What is the spearmint tea suppose to do?


----------



## brandi91

Angela, I'm so sorry!!!!! I am so frustrated for you! Let us know what the doctor says.


----------



## brandi91

I'm on CD 12. I figure we will start BDing tonight. I wanted to start a couple of days ago. Hopefully I'll have the big O this month.


----------



## krissie328

brandi91 said:


> I'm on CD 12. I figure we will start BDing tonight. I wanted to start a couple of days ago. Hopefully I'll have the big O this month.

Fx for you!! 

Not much going on here. I am working late this week so I have way to much time to think about ttc. I am getting very anxious but I also just want the time to pass so I can get on with it.


----------



## RedRose19

It lowers testosterone and sugar levels naturally in your body, it definitely works it help reduce my pcos symptoms at the very least


----------



## krissie328

RedRose19 said:


> It lowers testosterone and sugar levels naturally in your body, it definitely works it help reduce my pcos symptoms at the very least

Oh, I could really deal with that. I will have to see if I can find any.


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi get to BDing! 

AFM Af is full blown here! I go on Friday to get an ultrasound to make sure I have no cysts and can start Clomid. Fingers crossed!

Red rose I hope she shows for you soon so you can start your cycle!


----------



## brandi91

Redrose any sign of AF?

Dogmommy good luck with your scan!

CD 14. Don't think I've O'd yet based on Temps. Also, I feel like my CM has dried up. Last time I noticed a lot!


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies it's finally CD 2 today! Af arrived yesterday suddenly and heavy, v weird but great, starting Clomid tonight. I'm still trying to decide if I should take 150 even though they said stick to the 100 but it obviously didn't work


----------



## dogmommy

Yay redrose! Fingers crossed for you. I start my clomid tonight. I do have an endometrioma growing back :( hopefully that doesn't hurt my chances. 

Brandi did you ever O? I'm hoping you get some success!


----------



## brandi91

Congrats, Red! So happy for you!

Dogmommy, not yet :( I bought some OPKs today and took one. It was negative. I'm CD 16. Trying to hold onto some hope for this month! We have been doing some BDing on CD 12, 14, and 15. I'm Cd 16 today, but hubby will be gone until tomorrow. We will probably try to BD then as well through CD 21. I'm not getting any scans done, but I'm at least going in for day 21 blood work. If it doesn't show ovulation, I'm just going to ask if I can go ahead and start Prometrium for my next cycle rather than waiting till Cd 35 to test. 

Sorry about the endo, dogmommy. Fingers crossed it won't hurt any chances! What CD are you?


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- so not everyone will o on cd 14 on clomid. For me I o'd on cd 16 and 18 on my cycles. This would cause thr 21 day check to be invalid as it is designed to show ovulation 7 days after you o. So if you don't o until cd 18 you shouldn't take the test until cd 25.

With that said I have read if you haven't o'd by 14 days after your last pill it is unlikely you will (due to clomid causing it).


----------



## brandi91

Thanks Krissie! I always wonder how long I should wait because I've heard of it making people O late. Tomorrow is CD 17. Just took another O test but it was negative. Ugh.


----------



## krissie328

I usually count myself out by cd 25 if I haven't o'd. Since I do opks and temp I know if I do or don't by then. Cd 19 here. I had a lot of ewcm today but kinda not reading anything into it. I have had quite a bit this cycle with no o. :nope:


----------



## Vankiwi

CD19 for me too. No o yet but blazing positive OPK so hopefully any day now. Siiiiigh I hate this wait!


----------



## brandi91

Good luck Vankiwi! That gives me hope! I had a negative OPK this morning, but my temp was the lowest it's been this month. Maybe the pre-O dip. Wishful thinking!


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies had anyone experienced chest pain while on Clomid? It is a possible side effects but it seems like a serious one, my shoulder hurts too. So it could be the pain from my shoulder is going to my back and chest but I'm only 25 can't be heart problems surely? I read Clomid can cause clots in the lungs aahhh I shouldn't of googled


----------



## brandi91

Red, I haven't experienced that! Hopefully it's unrelated to the Clomid....I would just watch it and go to the doctor if it progresses. 

Just took another OPK and it's negative, although I had clear stretchy CM. Starting to think this cycle is a no-go. I hate that I don't seem to be responding to the clomid! Ugh.


----------



## dogmommy

Red rose that's no good. I haven't experienced chest pain with clomid but this is only my second time with it.

Brandi I'm sorry that you're not getting a positive opk I know clomid can play tricks on us. 

Afm I'm on CD 6 and have my follicle scan on Saturday. I'm hoping that I get three again. I was reading stories about women with multiples and it seems like they were taking clomid in most the stories. All I want is 1 !


----------



## brandi91

Good luck Dogmommy! Update us ASAP!

I told hubby last night that I didn't seem to be responding to the medicine. We were out to dinner. He almost cried. :cry: He is not a crier. So I know that he must have been genuinely sad. I feel so bad to see the toll this is taking on him.


----------



## RedRose19

I'm sorry Brandi I it is so hard but as long as you are strong for each other you can get through this together :) big hugs if this cycle doesn't work you can try the next dose or some people respond better to other meds similar to Clomid

Hi ladies was told the chest pain was muscular thanks God. Just stressed etc


----------



## krissie328

So sorry brandi. :hugs:

Glad to hear it's nothing serious red!


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry I've been MIA guys I needed a little time since my last AF, I'm not taking Clomid the next 2 months I need some time off going to focus on getting healthy and my finances in order not that there in a bad way but could be better plus nxt month Dh is away when I'm in my most fertile time so it would be a waisted cycle on clomid and we only have three months left on it when I take it before we have to go for ivf, I'm just waiting for the Dr to call me aswell see if there is a nxt step for us or other tests they can run xx

Dogmommy I hope the endo doesn't affect your chances Goodluck xx

Redrose so glad it wasn't a side effect to Clomid and you can stop worrying and carry on with the treatment FX for you xx

Brandi so sorry you are both upset I know that feeling this month me and Dh were the same, when did you start OPKS brandi as my first month on Clomid made me O as soon as AF went I didn't temp then and started OPKS around CD10 but by that time I had missed O, the bloods on CD21 showed I had Od that maybe what happened are you having any bloods done or scans xx do you temp at all as that will show you for certain if it does work or not. There's a woman on another thread who just found out that Clomid doesn't work for her but they started her on trigger shots and they work they just need to get the balance of them right so there is still hope and options hun keep strong and keep fighting it will happen eventually xx 

Vankiwi and Krissie how are you both getting on xx


----------



## dogmommy

Red rose I know googling your symptoms are not a good idea. Haha I'm glad it's not from the clomid.

Brandi I'm so sorry. Hopefully if it doesn't work this month they can increase your dosage. And maybe look into pregnitude. My dr swears by it for ovulation.

Angela I'm so glad to see you back. I totally understand needing time. I really hope your dr runs some more tests for you. 

AFM CD 8 and 1 more day of clomid. I feel really moody and really bloated. My follicle scan is set for Saturday. Fingers crossed for 2 or 3 mature follies.


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks ladies I'm so glad it wasn't Clomid either, sounds so silly but I was scared it would effect my cycle! Anyway I'm on CD 5 so tomorrow is my last day of Clomid. My scan isn't til the 27th of April I'm also hoping for least two mature follicles! I've gone on a strict no sugar or bread for the next few weeks til.I ovulate

Good luck dog momma I'm excited to hear how the scan goes

Angela I'm glad your back and taking a rest for your self it can be stressful!

We will get there ladies!


----------



## Vankiwi

RedRose I went paleo for a bit last year and it definitely helped my cycles!


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy and red rose good luck at your scans I really hope you get multiple and they're sticky xx


----------



## krissie328

Yep, I do a paleo inspired low carb diet and have way better cycles. I really need to get back on the wagon and start eating healthier. I just haven't had any motivation lately.


----------



## RedRose19

I'm hoping if I start it tomorrow and continue til least ovulation it's better than nothing ? Might do it over 2ww too if I can.
I just want this to be it. I feel the pressure of waiting to give Jamie a sibling, I know everyone is waiting and hoping, I hope in a few weeks I've got good news to give


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping red rose FX for you, I'm the same guys I'm now eating right running again signed up to a run in June and cut back on caffeine only one cup in morning and decaf the rest of time, going alcohol free in the house only drinking if I go out I.e. Like for my Bday at end of month, also weighed myself my BMI is borderline overweight which I know is bad for TTC so I want loose atleast a stone hopefully all them changes help xx


----------



## dogmommy

Red rose I definitely think it will help! Good luck to all on being healthy!! 

I'm on this 30 day diet to try to shed some weight and hoping it will help our chances. I've only lost three pounds so far but it's a start. Started opks yesterday and got a negative. I really feel bloated and crampy so it must mean the clomid is working.


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol maybe we should change the name to this thread to a dieting one lol Goodluck dogmommy FX for you and Vankiwi any news what DPO are you now xx


----------



## Vankiwi

4dpo today! Headache and nausea. Ugh!


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> Lol maybe we should change the name to this thread to a dieting one lol Goodluck dogmommy FX for you and Vankiwi any news what DPO are you now xx

Yes!! I know so much of dealing with clomid/infertility tends to revolve around dieting. I am up for name change ideas! :thumbup:

I know for me low carb works great for my hormones. But lately I have been so so bad!! And I feel just awful and I am sure it is from to many carbs.


----------



## AngelaALA

Juicing works for me I've got a nutri bullet I replace one meal with a fruit/veg shake which helps curb my hunger and sugar fix xx


----------



## Vankiwi

For me it's carbs/grains/sugar! I really need to get back on it.


----------



## brandi91

Good luck everyone and thanks for your words of encouragement! I ran out of OPKs, but I did have a bit of a temp rise today. Just 2/10 of a degree. Hoping it stays....we did BD yesterday. Not sure if the 2/10 would be enough to signify ovulation.


----------



## brandi91

I'm about to do my 21 day bloods, which I know are negative. Blah :(


----------



## krissie328

brandi91 said:


> I'm about to do my 21 day bloods, which I know are negative. Blah :(

:hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Brandi FX for you xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Brandi .2 (celsius) would sometimes indicate ovulation for me, you never know!


----------



## dogmommy

Good luck Brandi! I hate the "21 day blood" every person can be at different dpos so don't read too much into it.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hpw are you Dogmommy any news xx


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies sorry I've not been on, I was sick, something awful! : ( but I'm starting to feel a bit better today except for a killer headache! I threw up a few hours after my last Clomid tablet! so I hope it still works!
How is everyone? Good luck brandi!


----------



## dogmommy

Red rose that's not good. You are having such luck lately! I bet the clomid absorbed in time. Mine are small pills. 

Angela I finished all my clomid and go for a follicle scan tomorrow! So excited but it's a day earlier than last time so hoping there's at least one ready so I can get the trigger shot! Then is bding all weekend. DH is excited haha!!


----------



## krissie328

Hope you get feeling better red!

I am so jealous of your follicle monitoring. I have never got it. But oh well. Opks and temping seem to work great for me.


----------



## brandi91

Good luck everyone!!!! My temps are usually 97.6 or 97.7....Wednesday was 97.8, yesterday's was 97.6, and then today was 97.9. I feel like my chart is wacky. At the beginning of the week I even had a 97.4 I guess ill just see if it stays risen. My old temps got deleted off my old phone so I am just trying to recall. 

Hope everyone's scans go well. Anyone in the 2WW yet?


----------



## RedRose19

All going well I'll be in the 2ww this time next week!


----------



## sarah_anne

Hi ladies, 

Hope it's okay to join you. I'm just starting my first cycle with clomid. Did two before with Femara and had confirmed ovulation with some good follies, but it didn't happen for us. Here's hoping the clomid does the trick. I'm so desperate to conceive #2 that it's wearing on me.


----------



## RedRose19

Hi Sarah Anne, I feel the same, I'm worried of the age gap between my son and possible siblings , I hope the Clomid works for you!


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome and Goodluck Sarah xx

Brandi when do you get your blood results xx

Dogmommy FX for you that they see a good follicle xx

AFM called Dr yesterday even though I'm taking a break off Clomid she's still getting me in for a follicle scan this Thursday and also going to sit down with me and discuss all my questions in person so we shall see what happens, I'm going for a run again today I've been trying to stay healthy but working lates is not good my sweet tooth kicks in lol but I've still managed to loose 3 pound this week which is good real weighing day is Monday so let's see if I can loose another pound before then xx my FF is saying I should O tomorrow but my Opks are still neg and my temps are low I don't know why but I don't feel like I will O this month but we shall see xx the thing is off Clomid I don't feel like I'm under so much pressure and it's not consuming my every thought plus my skin is clearing up and my emotions are back under control I am secretly hoping I do fall pregnant in these next two months without Clomid but I know my chances are slim and if no BFP I will be starting my fourth round of Clomid in June just going to focus on getting healthy and loosing some weight till then Ice even signed up to do a race for life run in June to keep me motivated xx


----------



## brandi91

Welcome, Sarah! Good luck!!!! Keep us updated!!!

Angela, I think that will be good! Let us know what the doctor says!

I haven't gotten blood work back yet but I know it will be negative. My temps have increased as of day 21. FF says if I get another high temp tomorrow it will show ovulation and have me as 4DPO. I'm not getting my hopes up, though.


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Sarah!

Brandi- fx ff confirms o soon.

Angela- let's us know how it goes.


----------



## RedRose19

Ladies my back is killing me! I usually getbad back pains when clomid id working but not usually so early ouchie! 
We didnt start bd yesterday i fell asleep early oops. The inlaws are over tonight ... hopefully they won't stay late so we can start our bd ;)


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Brandi and Redrose FX for you xx


----------



## dogmommy

Welcome Sarah! Fingers crossed for you.

Angela I felt much more relaxed my cycle off Clomid. It flew by faster too. I'm excited to hear how your and red roses scans go!

Afm I got my follicle scan today and I had two mature follicles so I got the trigger shot. I was excited until she told me that my lining is too thin and I have to start estrogen. So tonight I have to insert that and then starting Tuesday ill start progesterone again. I know I should be excited I have two follicles but I feel beyond gutted that I have to take yet another hormone. It comes so easy to people around me and I feel like a science experiment. The nurse said I may have to stop clomid cycles as it is thinning my lining. Please keep your fingers crossed for me. And I will for all of you!


----------



## krissie328

Sorry to hear about your thin lining. If you are interested in natural remedies black cohosh taken days 1-10 along with clomid is suppose to really help. I took it during my bfp cycle in Feb. But as an alternative femara works very similar to clomid but isn't supposed to thin your lining so maybe that would be a different option.


----------



## brandi91

Dogmommy, sorry about the additional hormones, but so exciting about the follicles!!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear that dogmommy I do hope the estrogen works though and thickens it up and I know exactly how you feel I think we all do how it seems to come so naturally for everyone around us but it's so difficult for us big hugs to you and FX xx


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks ladies I appreciate your kind words! I feel better today. I will look into the black cohosh. I wonder why more drs don't prescribed femara I don't hear about it too much. 

Brandi how did your temp come out?

How's everyone else coming along? What cycle day are we all on now? I may be starting tww tomorrow or Tuesday!


----------



## Vankiwi

CD27 for me, 8dpo. Might test tomorrow!


----------



## krissie328

I'm also cd 27. But it's been an anovulatory so still planning to use progesterone to start af.


----------



## dogmommy

Vankiwi how exciting!! Post pics if you do!! Baby dust!!!!!!

Krissie do you get start Clomid in May??


----------



## krissie328

Yes dogmommy! I've been waiting 2.5 months to get back on it so I'm pretty excited. Just waiting on af then will be starting it days 2-6.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Vankiwi FX for you 

I'm still waiting for O to come but if I'm honest I don't think it will happen this month and I'll have an annovulatory cycle but I don't mind as I'm just focusing on getting healthy we shall see though xx


----------



## brandi91

Good luck Angela! Maybe the healthy eating will bring on O!

I could not find my thermometer Anywhere last night! So annoying! I still can't find it. So I was unable to take my BBT. Used a different thermometer but the reading was soooo low (96.6). I know I can't accurately compare temps with it. Going to keep looking for my thermometer today so hopefully I can possibly confirm O if my temps stay up......


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm confused FF has said I Od on Friday my temps are rising but I haven't had a +OPK they have all showed two lines but none that are darker than the test line I guess I'll find out for sure on Thurs but I'm not too fussed this month to be fare we haven't really been BD either but if FF is right then we did BD on O day xx 

If it turns out that I have Od then all I can think of is that I missed O due to being on lates so I would test in morning around 9 then couldn't test again till around 11.30 at night so I may have actually missed my surge we shall see though xx


----------



## brandi91

Good luck Angela!!! Sounds promising!

I am cautiously saying that I am (drumroll please) 6 DPO? I don't trust it though. I put in the data from this last month as best as I could remember (because my new phone deleted it). I know I didn't have any temps higher than 97.7. I even had one as low as 97.4 on CD 18 or so. My last few have been 97.8-98.0. This morning, I took my temp about two hours earlier than normal and it was 97.8 (which took away my anticipated O date). Out of desperation I took it again at my normal time as I laid in bed still, and it was 98.0. I wasn't sure which to go with, so I did a temp adjuster (which I know can be tricky) and it adjusted the lower one to 98.0, so that is what I went with...

Temping stresses me out! I just don't trust it. Plus I couldn't find my thermometer yesterday, so I didn't even get to take it.


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie that's exciting!

Angela it only takes one BD to catch the egg! Fingers crossed for you!!

Brandi 6 dpo already! I don't temp at all bc it didn't work for me. But I know it really works for other.

Afm I had some strong cramping last night. So I'm guessing today is 1 dpo and my progesterone check is Friday!


----------



## krissie328

Angela- fx ff is right. If your temp is up tomorrow I would say it's probably correct.

Brandi- fx you caught that eggy!

Dogmommy- hopefully your progesterone check confirms a good strong o. 

Afm, ds has his pre op today and surgery on Wednesday. So I'm sure that and recovery will help time go quickly. Then my inlaws are going to be down this weekend.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'll know more on Thursday as if I have they should see a collapsed follicle I'm not buying anymore hpts though I've got on digi so if no AF by nxt Fri then I'll take it as by then I'll be two days late xx I'm not going to let it consume me this time I'm still going to focus on getting healthy and fit I've been for another run today xx

Sounds like a busy week ahead Krissie I hope DS op goes smoothly FX for you xx


----------



## brandi91

Good luck everyone. My fingers are crossed for you all!!!

Per FF, I'm 6DPO. That would have me ovulating on CD 19. I don't trust it though. I'm seriously not convinced lol.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Angela.

I think relaxing this cycle is a great plan. I'm hoping next cycle to be more relaxed and not obsess. But who knows what I will do when the time comes.


----------



## brandi91

My doctor office just called. I knew my blood work would be negative but it still hurt to hear it. My progesterone went from a 0.4 to a 0.44. No ovulation. 

I asked if I could start my prometrium early but they're making me wait until CD 35. They are also keeping me on the same dosage and changing my days to 3-7. I don't want to be negative, but I just don't see how that is going to help if it's not making me O. So frustrated about having to start another cycle. I told her my BBT had been up, and she didn't seem to put much stock into it. :cry:


----------



## krissie328

Brandi that is very frustrating. :hugs: The only reassurance I can give you is that clomid is suppose to build up some over time so taking it multiple cycles in a row is suppose to be better. Also, if you want to try something else try adding black cohosh to clomid. A quick google search of clomid and black cohosh will give you a ton of legit studies showing it improves clomid's effectiveness by something like 150%. I can't remember for sure but I used it my last round and I was very happy with the results.


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi I'm so sorry! Like Krissie sometimes the clomid can build up in your system. Last cycle I didn't take clomid and Od right on target from the month I did take the clomid.

I would look into something to supplement with the clomid. It may give you an extra boost!


----------



## RedRose19

I'm sorry Brandi, I agree with the girls it should build up and work better the more cycles you do, that's why some people get their bfp on cycle 3 or more. This is my third cycle so I'm hoping for the same result. 
I have my scan tomorrow and I'm hoping so badly I get least 1 but great to have 2 follicles! I'm.bloated and crampy I'm hoping it means it's working


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Redrose FX for you xx and Brandi don't give up hope the TTC is a long and hard journey but you will get there here's hoping we all get our 2016 BFPS xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'm so excited and nervous for tomorrow! I'm gonna have a hard time sleeping tonight I'd say! Dh is so on board this cycle!


----------



## krissie328

That is awesome rose!! It is great when they are excited as well. 

I tried to talk to my dh about waiting. (I have terrible cold feet when it comes to ttc #2!!) But we also have a huge medical bill for DS with his surgery. But he told me no we need to move forward. Which I agree. There will always be another excuse and we both want two.


----------



## brandi91

Good luck everyone and thanks for your continued support!!!!!! 

I had a low temp today so I know there was no O. :(

Let me know how everyone's ultrasound goes!


----------



## brandi91

Good luck everyone and thanks for your continued support!!!!!! 

I had a low temp today so I know there was no O. :(

Let me know how everyone's ultrasound goes!


----------



## AngelaALA

Will do mines on Thursday I haven't Od yet FF is wrong my temps went low again today and my Opks are getting darker I'd be very shocked if they're not positive by tomorrow which I reckon they will be xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I knew FF was wrong tests have been getting darker and darker all day and it's just turned positive got a smiley face an a digi I only do digis wen the cheapies go dark just to confirm so I should O tomorrow or on scan day but we shall see so maybe without Clomid I may still be in with a slight chance xx


----------



## krissie328

That's fantastic Angela. Good luck!


----------



## brandi91

That is awesome!!!!

So can FF be wrong about detecting O? I've been meaning to ask you all. Obviously my 21 day bloods were negative but FF has me Oing on CD 20, even with my temp drop today. I just don't know if I trust it.


----------



## AngelaALA

Yes FF can be wrong it looks for temp rises and other signs can assist in detecting O like CM and Opks it put mine as O on Saturday but I hadn't had a positive Opk it was just because my temps had risen slightly in two days but now I've got a positive Opks and temps have dropped back down O is now not showing I should O today or tomorrow my scan will hopefully show a good sized follicle tomorrow and hopefully a temp rise xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela how exciting!! I can't wait to hear back about your ultrasound!

Red rose I can't wait to hear about your scan!!

Krissie it's great you guys are on the same page!

Afm I believe I'm 3 dpo!


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies, it was a very upsetting morning, scan showed no follicles, well ni dominant ines anyway and my ovaries are full of cyst! She said i need to try loose weight and she said it the nicest way possible, she was trying to be so nice and understanding and she was. And veru supportive, shes gonna be seeing tue fertility dr today and come up with a plan as to what to do next. They reckon fsh injections next but that i need to really take control exercise wise, so i need to do that now before my next appt! Im so upset and disappointed, that im gonna be waiting again now for af and considering im onlg cd 13 thats probably end of may before that happens, im so sick of waiting all the time for everything! :cry:


----------



## brandi91

Okay. FF seems to think I'm 7 DPO. Can I trust that?


----------



## krissie328

brandi91 said:


> Okay. FF seems to think I'm 7 DPO. Can I trust that?

Do have any reason to think your temps are inaccurate?

I've found more often than not ff is correct. It is possible for it should be wrong though.


----------



## brandi91

Red rose so sorry to hear that!!!!!! Are they going to start you on Clomid again your next cycle?


----------



## krissie328

Red- that is tough. I'm sorry hun. Hopefully they come up with a good treatment plan.


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies I've got a positive update, the fertility nurse rang me back, and said she spoke to my Dr, they are starting me on FSH injections asap! I'm so friggin happy! they are sending the prescription out right away, and I can start the progesterone in a weeks time to induce a bleed which usually takes ten days so all in all af in 2 weeks I'm starting the new injections, I'm starting puregon 62ui and follicles scan is on CD 12, so I need to really focus on my diet best I can I started Zumba again tonight. My only concern is the meds are expensive, they cost 500 ish Euro but luckily I can get it reduced to 144! But still expensive like!


----------



## krissie328

That is expensive, but hopefully it works and it's all worth it!

Our cycles should sync up next round. :happydance: I'm exempting af between the 8-10th I think.


----------



## Vankiwi

Well, I got my BFP at 9dpo. 11dpo now and lines are darkening. I'm cautiously pregnant I guess! Been here far too many times to be excited unfortunately! Fingers crossed it sticks.


----------



## krissie328

Vankiwi said:


> Well, I got my BFP at 9dpo. 11dpo now and lines are darkening. I'm cautiously pregnant I guess! Been here far too many times to be excited unfortunately! Fingers crossed it sticks.

Congrats hun. I'm keeping everything crossed this is your sticky bean.


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks Krissie! I'd be happy not to TTC ever again!


----------



## brandi91

Redrose, so happy that you're getting to start the injections!

Vankiwi, CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP! Let us know how it all goes!


----------



## RedRose19

Congratulations vankiwi! I hope you have a healthy sticky bean!


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats vankiwi!! So happy to see a BFP on this thread!

Sorry red rose. I'm glad you got some good news and can get going on your next cycle.

The stress is really getting to me. I had to leave work today bc I was having terrible cramping. I'm really praying that maybe it's implantation. I really doubt it as I'm only 4/5 dpo. I'm just going to take advantage and rest on the couch. Tomorrow morning I go for my progesterone check!


----------



## krissie328

I hope you feel better today dogmommy!! :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

I have been super crampy and unpleasant feeling the last couple of days. I am wondering if af wants to start sooner. I have had her show after 5-6 days of progesterone in the past. I am currently on day 4 so it is possible.


----------



## AngelaALA

Vankiwi that's great news I really hope they get darker FX that's amazing news you need to post some pics I need to see some line porn xx

Redrose gutted you didn't O but amazing news that there is still hope FX for you that it works xx

Dogmommy let's hope the cramping is a good sign last time I had severe cramping I had dropped three eggs so could mean multiples FX for you xx

Krissie here's hoping AF shows its face for you and you can start your journey again xx

Well today I went for follicle tracking they're not doing it next month with me not taking Clomid but it showed two dominant follicles one at 16mm on left side and one at 17mm on right side so I reckon I Od yesterday due to my temp rise today xx I discussed my fertility with her she basically said there is nothing wrong they can't find anything wrong with me or DH that's why it's unexplained infertility she said that she said that humans are bad at reproducing each cycle the average person only has,a 30% chance of conceiving so 70% it doesn't happen, we have only done three months on Clomid so are chances of conceiving are still good she did say though that there could be a chance that for some reason my egg and his sperm aren't balanced so they can't find eachother therefore don't meet but that is never found out until IVF treatment as they can't tell if that might be the case till then so we just got to keep going and hopefully it will happen xx


----------



## RedRose19

Yay sounds great angela ! Hopefully two big follies will mean a bfp!!


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks ladies! I rested most of the day and feeling better now. Still a lot of pressure down low. I'm wondering if it has to do with the estrogen and progesterone I'm taking. I should find out tomorrow when my beta test is. 

Angela that's great news! Two follies without meds . Fingers crossed this is your month. Did you ever have an HSG done? I've heard that woman are very fertile afterwards.


----------



## AngelaALA

Whats a HSG xx


----------



## dogmommy

A hysterosalpingogram. The dr injects dye into your uterus and your tubes to check for any abnormalities.


----------



## brandi91

Good luck dogmommy! Glad you're feeling better. 

Angela so glad you got some good news!!!! You're in another 2ww!!!

According to FF, I'm 8DPO. I had my highest temp this morning that I've had. I took a frer and first signal. Thought I saw a shadow of something on the first signal....I posted in the pregnancy test gallery. If you get bored, go check it out and let me know what you think! Lol. 

Anyone else getting far in DPO?


----------



## krissie328

In one of my other threads one of the gals had an hsg this cycle and just got her bfp yesterday. I think they say it increases fertility for 3 months.


----------



## AngelaALA

Yes I had that guys it was one of my tests I had before Clomid and it all came back good no issues 

Goodluck Brandi here's hoping the line gets darker for you FX

Dogmommy I hope you get a good result from your beta it sounds promising as when I dropped three eggs one month on Clomid the symptoms where similar to what your saying xx 

Here's hoping redrose but I've dropped the follies in the past and got nothing so all I'm going to do this month is chill out focus on getting healthy I'm not buying any hpts at all I've got one digi left and that's it if AF is late by up to two days then I'll take that but before that I'm just going to chill out xx the great thing about temping though is Inow know the length of my LP which is 14 days so I know when AF is actually due xx 

Krissie any sign of AF Yet xx


----------



## krissie328

Not really but I've been super cold which usually happens right before and the beginning on af so keeping my fx!


----------



## brandi91

Thanks Angela!!! I'm think it was just an evap. 9 DPO (according to FF), a large temp drop today, and this morning's test was stark white.


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear that brandi it's still very early days plus that could be an Implantation drop when is AF due xx


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi fingers crossed! It's still early.

Krissie fingers crossed AF shows for you!!

Angela sorry that's so frustrating that all tests came out fine. And you're still struggling.

I got my progesterone levels done today and they are at 22. I'm hoping that's good. Last clomid cycle it was 56 so not sure why they are so different. But I'm also feeling very different today. Only 5 dpo tho so surely can't be a sign.


----------



## RedRose19

If your only 5 dpo it could just be it needed another day or two to spike. Sounds good though, sounds like you ovulated anyway.


----------



## krissie328

Dogmommy- since you were not 7 dpo when the test was done I would say it is fine. I know that level shows ovulation has occurred. And if you actually had it done at 7 dpo it would be much higher. 

I am so crabby today. I am exhausted and just want to go home and sleep. But I already know that isn't going to happen. :cry:


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks girls that makes me feel better about it.

Are you working Krissie?


----------



## ramibear

Hello again ladies. It has been awhile since I have posted on this thread. I have now changed jobs and work shifts in order to reduce my stress.

I have now gone through 4 cycles of clomid with metformin and progesterone. 2 cycles at 50mg and 2 at 100mg of clomid. I really don't think this med is going to work for me at this point, but my doctor wants me to try one more time. I have ovulated each month so that is not the problem and our BDing is timed right. I think I just need to find another doctor and try a different route.

Its been an emotional roller coaster and it doesn't help that I have gained 10 pounds since January despite eating healthier and lighter. My doctor says to be careful because the progesterone is an appetite stimulant, but my husband has remarked that my appetite has decreased. I have to force myself to eat some days because I'm not hungry. Sorry to rant a bit.


----------



## krissie328

Hi rami bear! I'm sorry clomid has not been successful. Have you talked to your doctor about an alternative treatments?

Dogmommy- I was at work. I'm now home and getting ready to lay down. Ds was not very happy when I got to my mom's today. He looked terrible too. But after a few snuggles he was feeling much better. Now I'm hoping he sleeps tonight so we both feel better tomorrow. 

I really think af is on her way. I'm this emotional when she is coming. I'm surprised dh hasn't pointed it out. He is so good about calling when she will arrive based on my moods.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy that shows O right so everything is good FX it's a stick egg xx

Krissie I really hope AF comes soon for you and the emotions and tiredness pass I get like that before AF really tired and moody xx

Redrose I was going to ask you about your Cat, how is tourney addition to the house settling in xx

Ramibear welcome back and I feel your pain and know exactly what your going through me and DH been trying since Nov 2015 in that time had one MC, started Clomid this yr done three cycles with no joy but timed everything perfect done everything right so having two months off to get healthy before doing another 3 months on Clomid. Nothing at all wrong with me and Dh so it's been put down to unexplained infertility Dr this month told me that humans are terrible at reproducing we only have a 30% chance each month so that's 70% unsuccessful I need to keep trying and not give up hope. She also said that there could be a chemical imbalance between my egg and DHS sperm meaning they cannot find eachother so cannot connect but they never find out if that is the case till they try IVF, I'm hoping we don't have to go down IVF route and I do get my BFP this yr and carry full term xx

Here's hoping we all get our happy ever after in 2016 xx


----------



## dogmommy

Sorry Ramibear it's beyond frustrating when we time everything perfectly and it still doesn't happen. I believe that progesterone does make more hungry but also very tired at the same time. All I want to do is sleep and eat pizza!

I believe I did ovulate I called the nurse back to make sure as I was worried it was much lower this time. She said the number doesn't matter as long as it's over 15. Sooooo now I sit back and wait and hope it works this cycle. My BETA test is scheduled for May 10th. So far away!! I'm 6 dpo and am having major symptoms but I've taken estrogen, progesterone and HCG so it really means nothing.

Angela what dpo are you on now hun?

Krissie I can't wait for you to start this cycle! It's going to be great to see your progress.

Brandi how are you doing?


----------



## krissie328

May 10th! That does seem like a long ways out. Are you going to do any htps?


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie I'm going to start testing out the trigger starting tomorrow or Monday. By next weekend I should have my answer! Last time I knew my BETA was going to be negative but dr still made me do it.


----------



## RedRose19

good luck those in the tww this week! Fingers crossed! 

Angela she's doing very well thanks starting to come out of her shell a bit :)
I'm gonna be starting the provera Tuesday I think, it should mean af comes 10 days later making it a 28cycle then start the injections Wednesday, I can't believe how quickly the plan change from Clomid to this. I'm a bit nervous about the daily injections but I just hope it works! Scan on CD 10 then


----------



## ramibear

Thanks for the support ladies!

Krissie-My Dr. hasn't said what the next step is, but I am researching reproductive endocrinologists in my area. Someone I know and her partner recommended someone who got them pregnant after 11 tries with other physicians, but they are more than an hour away and I'm not sure how feasible this is if you are being monitored regularly, especially in a major metropolitan area. I have been going to my OB/GYN up till now since he deals with some infertility issues. 

I am trying to wait until June to schedule an appointment because that is when my new insurance will start. 

I really hope we all get our wish this year. We have been trying for a year and half now and I know several of you have been waiting even longer.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy I'm DPO 4 at the mo and I'm not going to do any hpts I'm just going to wait till AF comes which it's due on 12th May if the witch is a few days late then I'll test I've not bought any hpts and refuse to till then as it was stressing me out too much and constantly on my mind so now I'm taking a different approach chilling out about it, the crazy thing with me is last three days I've been getting heartburn and indigestion I never get it it's weird but I'm not reading too much into it at all xx I hope the hpts are stark white by Monday so that if they turn you'll know for sure it's a BFP FX for you hun xx

Redrose that's lovely that's shes starting to settle in and great news that there is still hope FX for you that the injections work I really hope the do and you get your BFP xx 

Ramibear I hope it does work out for you and you do get your BFP keep us updated on how you get on xx


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks Angela! I'm working the next few days so hopefully that will keep my mind off the wait. 7 dpo so I'm halfway through it! I didn't do a ic cheapie this morning so I'll start tomorrow. 

Red rose it will be interesting to see how the injections work for you! Do you give them in your stomach? They usually do the trigger shot in my behind and there's very little discomfort.


----------



## RedRose19

Yeah I put them into my tummy same as trigger shot. I'm glad they are scanning me often, they will scan me CD 10 to make sure. It's working, if not they will up the dosage and bring me back CD 14 so I feel it's not like the Clomid where you take the meds and if it's wrong dose you have to wait, I'm glad it's more likely to work. There is a higher chance of multiples with the fsh injections but at this point we really don't care or mind! Lol I wish it was Tuesday already so I felt I was doing something


----------



## dogmommy

Red rose that's great they can fix your dosage right away! And the extra scans will be awesome. I wish it was Tuesday too! Mondays are crazy at work.


----------



## brandi91

Sounds pretty promising for everyone so far! Looking forward to updates!

According to FF, I'm 12DPO. Still not convinced that I even ovulated. I went back in and adjusted one temp for CD 23 (just because I remember it was iffy) and it took away my O pattern. My trend has definitely increased overall. I remember I wasn't getting temps above 97.7. I've had several 97.8-98.1 since CD 20. But I get the occasional low one, so that throws me off. 

My tests are still negative. I am having cramping though. Almost like what I would imagine AF cramps would be like (because I never really get real ones from ovulation). My CM is watery today. The day before yesterday it was EWCM, and this may be TMI, but it was really stringy. It's always stretchy, but this was extremely thin strands of it. It was weird. We will just see! Feel like if I was pregnant, I would have had a positive test by now. Although I'm using Walmart cheapies. Wish I could figure out how to attach my chart to see what you all think!


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi on FF website go to details at top of page I think it's share graphical info click on that then a thumbnail long load of letters and that will show up in a box copy the thumbnail then in your profile paste the thumbnail into your news feed data and then it should show up xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi found out how you do it now read below 

Go to fertility friend.com and click on 'sharing' at the top of the page and then click 'get code'. When your on the sharing page look for the bbcode link (the thumbnail one) and copy it. Then go into your signature settings on here and paste the link into the signature and save it, it should be on your sig then


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi fingers crossed that you still get your Bfp! 

I'm currently 8dpo I did an Ic this morning. I'm pretty sure it's the trigger still in my system. But I do have my hopes up...I just feel different this cycle. I have very little symptoms which is a change from last time!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-05-02-10-17-50.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you Dogmommy here's hoping they get darker rather than lighter and you get your BFP xx when I got my BFP last year I had no symptoms at all so you never know you might be the same xx


----------



## krissie328

Fx dogmommy!


----------



## brandi91

Thanks Angela! I'll have to go back and put it in my sig, but here it is. Thoughts?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/61d2e3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Now, I lost my pre-o temps, but I remember I only had two that were at 97.7, so I tried to put them in as accurately as possible. 

Dogmommy, looks great!!!!! I hope this is your month!


----------



## RedRose19

Oooh good luck dogmommy! I hope it gets darker! 

I'm so excited to start the provera tomorrow and get the ball rolling! Just to feel I'm doing something! How is everyone? I'm good here but ds is sick so drs tomorrow along with pick up my meds etc.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi your temps have risen so that confirms O they haven't risen a great deal but it still confirms O has occurred FX for you how long is your LP xx 

Redrose that's great new Goodluck to you it won't be long to wait till you get the ball rolling again so that's great news xx 

AFM DPO6 no real news if I'm honest had a tummy bug I think last few days which seems to have eased off now gave me really bad indigestion, heartburn and well sorry for TMI but the number twos aswell everyone was like ooohhh are you pregnant which I was like even if I was it's far too soon to be getting any of them types of symptoms since it wouldn't have even imbedded yet xx it does frustrate me slightly that because everyone knows I'm TTC every slight illness or ailment there ooohhh you could be pregnant winds me up a little but hey ho my own fault really for being so open and honest about it all to my family and friends xx. I guess the great thing about this month is that due to me telling them I'm having time off they have calmed down alot which is good as I also in turn feel more relaxed about it all I'm actually thinking about putting off Clomid till August as a March/April/May baby would be a nightmare in our family but we will still try and do temping OPKS and timed BD and see how we go xx I'm hoping over these next few months to loose 2 stone and keep up with my healthy lifestyle and exercise so hopefully that will help us out too xx AF is due 12th and I won't be taking any tests before hand I've told DH as he said last night how soon can you test so I told him I won't be if AF hasn't arrived by 13th and no AF when I wake up on 14th then I will take the test xx

How is everyone aswell xx


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks girls! I'm 9 dpo today and still no symptoms. I got called out to work in the middle of the night so I didn't do a test today. I will again tomorrow by then I think it should be darker if I'm going to get a bfp this month.

Red rose whoohooo for getting to start this cycle! Can't wait to see how you make out.

Brandi have you done anymore tests? Sorry I'm not good with charts! I think as long as you don't have a big drop you should be on track!

Angela most of my friends and family know we are ttc and get the questions every month. If I'm not eating something or if I pass on alcohol everyone thinks I'm pregnant! I've heard of a lot of couples get pregnant once they relax. So hopefully that will work for you! 

Krissie what's new with you?


----------



## krissie328

Nothing new here. My temps have been very high the last 3 days. I keep expecting a drop and af to show. I stopped progesterone on Thursday so I keep expecting af. I took 2 hpt and both were negative or hopefully she gets here soon.


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks ladies I got my puregon today and they tell me it doesn't include the pen just the needle heads and the pen is a separate prescription, so now I gotta ring the nurse tomorrow as they are shut now for another prescription and hopefully it arrives before my period does. I only started the provera today so should have least 7 to 10 days! Still annoying though. Also had drs for ds that was stressful too. He Hates drs or anyone touching him so it was hard. But told it's a viral ear infections no surprise since he's got glue ear on both sides, waiting for surgery to have grommets put in waiting nearly a year now ! Its ridiculous! Anyway lol breath in and out!


Angela sorry to hear ou are unwell I hope some of the symptoms could be baby though you never know. I recently told my family and friends about our fertility problems and I feel less lonely but I bet it can get annoying if they ask constantly. .

Dogmommy I will keep everything crossed for tomorrow!

Krissie I hope af shows for you soon nothing worse then limbo!


----------



## krissie328

Red- how frustrating you need another prescription. Hopefully it will here soon. 

Ds got tubes last week and he's doing better already. Now we need to get him talking.


----------



## RedRose19

Has your son any words? Do they do checks for milestones etc there in the us?


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie I hope she shows her face for you soon! Sorry about your LO I've heard tubes are very effective!

Red rose how annoying!! I feel like nothing can come easy. I'm always having to remind my RE about something. I think I could go in much earlier for my beta but I think they are just confused as to what is going on in that office! Sorry about your LO too! It must feel so helpless when you can't fix them right away!


----------



## krissie328

RedRose19 said:


> Has your son any words? Do they do checks for milestones etc there in the us?

He has maybe 5 words he uses regularly. And they are terribly pronounced. Since his surgery though he has said shoe and is so much more responsive to what I say. Like if I ask if he wants dinner he runs to his high chair. So he understands quite a bit. Now we just need him to work on expressive language. 

He has a speech therapist through one of the federal programs so that is nice. His doctor wasn't ever concerned so I self referred for an eval.


----------



## RedRose19

Hopefully the speech and language help, it sounds like hes making a great progress so far, jamie gets regular slt and the words are starting to come, im hoping once the grommets are put in it helps aswell towards the speech!


----------



## AngelaALA

Redrose and Krissie I really hope the surgery works and helps with the speech FX for you both xx 

Dogmommy FX you do get your sticky egg

Brandi how are you anymore news have you done anymore hpts xx


----------



## dogmommy

I'm still getting very faint ic . Today is 10 dpo and still feeling different today than other months so fingers crossed that this is our month!


----------



## krissie328

dogmommy said:


> I'm still getting very faint ic . Today is 10 dpo and still feeling different today than other months so fingers crossed that this is our month!

Fx they keep getting darker!!


----------



## RedRose19

Fingers crossed dogmommy, the trigger should be gone by now so I wouldn't be surprised if this ic is now proper bfp! See how tomorrow goes or get an frer? 

So I rang the nurse this morning and she was very mad when I told her the pharmacy were saying it didn't include the pen.she said the pharmacy is supposed to provide it, saying there is no point providing the meds without the pen its a package like. So the chemist said they would sort it out, got a phone call at lunch time to say they thought the nurse provided them, I got a bit annoyed and said I don't care who is supposed to provide it , I just paid 500 plus for the meds I want the bloody pen! I didn't say it like that haha but I was tempted to. It's ridiculous! So... She rang me again a bit later and said she ordered me a pen and to collect it tomorrow after 11 am. Phew 
I started theprovera yesterday today's day two , so 5 more days then wait for af. On day two start the injections!


----------



## krissie328

Oh what a mess!! I am glad they got it sorted for you so you can start them when you need to!


----------



## Vankiwi

Fx this is it dogmommy!


----------



## AngelaALA

Redrose so glad your getting your pen now and can start your journey FX for you xx

Dogmommy I really hope this is your month sounds all good at mo I hope they start getting darker soon xx

Van kiwi how are you what's happening with you at the moment hun xx


----------



## RedRose19

Day three of provera today, and I feel so bloated :( bit miserable but it's the beginning of new things . I feel a bit stressed know I've got to go to a few scans because it's over an hour away and until my period comes I won't know what days til then

Any update dogmommy?


----------



## krissie328

Red- :hugs: hope you feel better soon. 

Afm, af finally arrived. :wohoo:


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks vankiwi, how are you feeling?

Thanks Angela, how are you doing 8 dpo?

Red rose sorry it's giving you a hard time! Progesterone made me really bloated the first time.

Yay Krissie!! When do you get to start Clomid?

Afm I think I was wrong :( I'm starting to get AF cramps and sore bbs. The tests are getting lighter. Still there but barely. I still have 5 days before my BETA but my hope is dwindling now.


----------



## RedRose19

How many dpo are you dog mommy? As long as af stays away there it still hope big hugs xx

Yay krissie, are you doing clomid this cycle? 


My kit finally arrived! Ive included a pic, i thought you ladies might wanna see, im so overwhelmed now but excited too so its a mixed feeling but onwards and upwards :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







20160505_130625.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Vankiwi

Krissie glad it finally arrived!

Angela & Dogmommy, thanks for asking! I had my first beta on Tuesday and it was 617 at 17dpo. Have another one on Friday. That number is higher than with my daughter so I'm beginning to get hopeful after all these years. I'm SO over TTC!! I'm getting a bit of nausea on and off, and pretty tired in the afternoons and evenings. I have a scan on the 18th.


----------



## krissie328

Great numbers Vankiwi.

Red- it is a lot to take in but I'm sure you will be fine. Fx this is what you need to get your bfp.

Dogmommy- keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Yes, I will be doing clomid 2-6.


----------



## dogmommy

Today I'm 11dpo so trigger shot was 12 days ago. I have one frer left I'm going to take it Saturday I would believe by then the trigger should be completely gone.

Vankiwi that's a great number! Congrats!

Wow red rose that's a lot! Hopefully it's just what you need.

Krissie how exciting you are back in the game!


----------



## brandi91

Good luck dogmommy! I am praying that this will be your month!!!!

As for me, I had negative tests at 13 DPO so I'm thinking I'm out. Not even a hint of a line. I've already started my progesterone to induce my next cycle. I may take another test in a couple days though. Just to be certain. I will be taking Clomid 3-7 this month.


----------



## dogmommy

Sorry Brandi, maybe give it another day?

So my ears started burning this evening like they are bright red and hot!! I've never had it before unless I'm really hot but the rest of my body is fine. Do you think it's a symptom? I've never read anything before about it.


----------



## AngelaALA

Van kiwi they're amazing numbers so happy for you and excited that you get to see your little cherub soon FX you have a smooth amazing pregnancy throughout xx keep us posted how the scan goes xx

Brandi so sorry you had bad results at DPO13 I really hope next cycle is a success for you xx

Dogmommy I really hope AF stays away and you get your BFP them pains and cramping could have been IB here's hoping I've never heard of burning ears being a symptom but I don't symptom spot as they're too close to AF symptoms so I stopped doing that due to getting myself all excited and then AF coming which would then really upset me FX this is your month hun not long till you know for sure xx 

Krissie amazing news AF has finally showed up so excited for you FX you get caught again first time and this time you have a smooth and blissful pregnancy xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh and redrose yay you now have it all I would be the same as you seeing all that kit but exciting times ahead I really hope it works FX for you as well xx

Here's to hoping we start seeing some stick port on here very very soon xx


----------



## RedRose19

Day 4 of provera here and ive got bad cramps already, normally i dont get af til 3 to 4 days after the last pill, has any of you ladies got af early with provera?

Angela how are you?any symptoms? Your chart looks good!


----------



## AngelaALA

I've never took provera so I don't know hun but still exciting news if she does come xx 

I'm good thanks nothing to really report if I'm honest I'm a little sore today from my run yesterday but that's about it xx only 6 more days till AF is due so not long to wait I don't think I am pregnant if I'm honest but I guess we'll find out soon enough xx


----------



## krissie328

Red- I've got af as soon as my 6th pill. So it's come early for me.


----------



## dogmommy

Red I've never had provera so I'm not sure. Hopefully she shows soon!

I didn't test today bc I wanted to take a day off so I'm going to test tomorrow morning. I'm not sure what's going on. I don't feel like AF is coming and typically she would be given me some cramps by now. But I'm wondering since I'm taking estrogen if that stops any after cramps. I'm hoping I get a BFP tomorrow as the trigger should definitely be gone by now!


----------



## RedRose19

I've got everything crossed for you dogmommy


----------



## krissie328

RedRose19 said:


> I've got everything crossed for you dogmommy

Me too! Me too!


----------



## AngelaALA

And me Dogmommy FX for you xx


----------



## dogmommy

Thank you all! I really appreciate it!! I'll be sure to let you know in the morning :hugs:


----------



## dogmommy

Take a look at this pic and see if you see this super faint line. I see something but also scared it's not darker at 13 dpo. I'm wondering if it's still trigger!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-05-07-07-19-02.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## AngelaALA

I can see a line hun I doubt it's the trigger so late in when's AF due what LP are you xx


----------



## dogmommy

It was my last one so I think I may go buy some more! If I wasn't on progesterone my LP was 14-15 days long. So she would be here tomorrow or Monday. Maybe I should try a digital?


----------



## krissie328

I see it too! I don't know much about the trigger but I'd think it would be gone by now.


----------



## AngelaALA

I wouldn't take a digi till your late hun xx FX for you

My sister in law has just told me she's 7 weeks pregnant I am made up for her I really am but it's still hurtful they've got a son he's 4 and during her pregnancy she had so many complications and they've been trying for 4 years for there second I am happy for her but at same time I feel heartbroken and guilty for thinking why can't that be me xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela I get it. It always hurts anytime I hear friends or family getting pregnant and I always feel like they take it for granted even tho I don't know their struggles. We can't turn off the need to be mothers! 

A co-worker I adore got pregnant with her second and I was jealous. I raised 250 dollars for her for Christmas bc her husband didn't have a job and she couldn't afford gifts for the baby she had. It felt like a real slap in the face last month when she told us she was expecting again.


----------



## AngelaALA

It's hard isn't it but I'm sure it will happen for us too eventually it maybe happening for you right now can't wait to see your next test Dogmommy xx FX for you xx


----------



## dogmommy

I don't know what to think. The line is still just as faint today but showed up faster. I also dipped an ic which was even fainter. I'm wondering if it's a CP. I don't get a Beta until Tuesday. I called and they won't let me come tomorrow.


----------



## RedRose19

I can see the line but no colour in it.. can you see colour in real? Fingers crossed what ever the line is, it gets darker soon!


----------



## krissie328

Keeping my everything crossed Tuesday's beta shows good news dogmommy! 

Angela- how are you doing hun?

Afm, I was suppose to start clomid on Friday. But when dh got to work he found out his hours had been cut. He's certian they will be back by July but I am not willing to chance it. 

Since I am highly risk I have higher med bills and we cannot afford any extra especially with the expense of ds surgery. So for now we are not using clomid until his hours are restored. :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

Krissie im sorry to hear, july is just around the cornder, we are now in to may so hopefully by another cycle you will know if dhs hours are restored and hopefully start clomid. How very responsible of you too, i wouldn't be able to stop once i had my mind set on something, big hugs i hope dhs hours are restored asap. Xx


Im waiting for af still, boring... i always hate this part of ttc, waiting for af, did i tell you ladies my drs got me to sign a paper saying i understood the high risk of multiples ? Apparently up to 40 % risk? Not sure how true, i guess it depends on how kany follicles


----------



## krissie328

It's a third of his pay that's getting cut so it's really a matter of eating or paying medical bills. Plus there would be no way I could take any time off work so that's a big motivation. He said the last time they cut hours in his department was years ago and only last 6-8 weeks. But still... I can't get pregnant with all the unknowns. But I'm not preventing so if it happens I will believe it was meant to be.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie again so sorry to hear that news I really do hope you get caught out without the need of Meds FX for you xx

Dogmommy stay positive hun Tuesday will be here before you know it I really hope they come back good FX for you xx

Redrose I would love twins I've heard the trigger can make you over stimulate but still you get to begin soon AF will be here before you know it FX for you xx

AFM nothing really to report guys only 4 days left till AF due so I'll know either way soon xx


----------



## krissie328

Red- that's pretty crazy. I always figured if I had twins I'd want them first.


----------



## RedRose19

Dh really wants twins ha, yeah it be such hard work but i bet worth it.


----------



## dogmommy

I'm sorry for your news Krissie but think youre being responsible!

Red that's crazy high percentage! Hopefully AF shows for you soon.

Angela it's getting close!! Fingers crossed!

Thanks ladies I tore both tests apart and they look like nice pink FAINT lines. I'm trying to remain positive and stop googling it. I thought today would be a good day to work but not when everyone keeps telling me Happy Mothers Day. I just want to scream I'm not a mother but I keep calm. Going to my in laws in an hour and going to try to find an excuse to turn down wine....which I never do lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Good luck Dogmommy if they're anything like mine they'll be setting you up for a all in the hope of finding out some news xx I'm crossing everything for you this month that on Tuesday it will be a good result xx

AFM DPO12 no real news had a temp drop but can't predict anything as comparing my last three months charts they are all different no pattern to follow AF due in three days I don't think I am but I'll know for sure soon enough xx


----------



## AngelaALA

I've started spotting so I know I'm out xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'm really sorry krissie, I hope next cycle is yours. We will be cycle buddies if af comes soon for me.

I took my last provera last night, I'm hoping af is here by Thursday the latest!. I feel so bloated so hopefully soon.

Any news dogmommy?


----------



## dogmommy

I'm sorry Angela. Are you going to try clomid again? 

AFM I'm afraid it was a Chemical pregnancy. I did a Frer and wondfo this morning and only frer had a super faint line. I called Dr and they said the beta will tell them for sure but AF cramps started this morning as well. It's kind of bitter sweet as this is the first time I've ever been an inkling of pregnant so I know feel in my bones one day I will be pregnant and it will stick. I'm wondering if I will have to take a month off if this is the case.

Redrose I'm hoping you can get your cycle going can't wait to hear.


----------



## krissie328

dogmommy said:


> AFM I'm afraid it was a Chemical pregnancy. I did a Frer and wondfo this morning and only frer had a super faint line. I called Dr and they said the beta will tell them for sure but AF cramps started this morning as well. It's kind of bitter sweet as this is the first time I've ever been an inkling of pregnant so I know feel in my bones one day I will be pregnant and it will stick. I'm wondering if I will have to take a month off if this is the case.

I am so sorry hun!! My chemical in Feb was so hard for me. I felt like I needed to take the break for my own mental sanity. Some days I wish we would have kept trying but it is what it is.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy so sorry to hear that I really hope it wasn't a CP FX for you xx

No I'm not going to go back on clomid not till August I'm just going to remain with the getting healthy aspect and see what happens if no joy then back on Clomid in August guys xx

How is everyone doing xx


----------



## krissie328

That sounds like a good plan Angela. And it looks like you do ovulate on your own. (Am I remembering right and you had unexplained infertility?) 

I am doing alright. I am pretty emotional and struggling with not starting clomid. I have just over 2 weeks left of work before break so I am hoping to really focus on eating right and praying DH gets his hours back and we can start back next cycle or July at the latest.

I think I am going to go try to see my dad in early June. I am hoping that will take my mind off things for a bit.


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Krissie I really hope you get to start your journey again soon xx

Yes it's unexplained infertility which is annoying as no real reason why we can't but we're still LTTTC they said we could have a chemical imbalance but that wouldn't be detected until we went for IVF I've got pregnant once before wen I went really healthy and trained hard for a half Marathon so I'm just hoping if I get into that mentality again then maybe it will happen xx


----------



## krissie328

That makes sense if it happened before it can happen again. I really hope it does happen soon for you!!


----------



## RedRose19

Angela, have they checked your progesterone levels? Is it possible they are low after ovulation? Like I'm just thinking if you got pregnant before but it didn't stick could it be that? Worth checking out, would explain why you spot early or if af turns up early not enough progesterone to keep the womb lining in place long enough for implantation?

Dogmommy so sorry, I would almost suggest the same for you? Ask them to check your progesterone, it's the most common issue with cp and mc ! 

Thinking of you ladies , we need to stick together and help each other through this! Big hugs to you all!

No news here just waiting for at myself, so crampy I'm hoping it's any day now


----------



## AngelaALA

I asked about that but they said there was no concerns so I don't know we shall see I'll ask her again about that if we are unsuccessful over next few months xx


----------



## dogmommy

So it must have been a chemical pregnancy my Hcg was 0.9 and my progesterone was 10. The nurse wouldn't come out and say it. She said could have been trigger left but very doubtful after 17 days. I'm not sure if my lining ever thickened up enough but I took the news well. The last month I wanted a newborn was January so now I don't have to worry about that. And dr gave us green light to try this cycle so we will! I'm hoping to get femara instead as the clomid thinned my lining
I'm going to be extremely healthy bc I think I could be more fertile after a cp.

Red rose I hope she shows!!! She's being stubborn lol

Angela did they check clotting disorders? I might ask my dr about it as I read it can account for cp and mc 

Krissie fingers crossed for your hubby.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy I am so sorry you had a CP I really hope AF shows soon so you can start trying again xx

What's clotting disorder the Dr's won't run tests till I've had three MCS as MCS are very common especially at my age with 70% of early pregnancies in the first 12 weeks ending in MC so till I've had three MCS they won't do any further tests and I've only had one MC xx I'm same as you Dogmommy I'm focusing on getting healthy too in the hope that it helps xx


----------



## dogmommy

Oh my gosh Angela I didn't even know that. Miscarriages are such a tragedy I can't imagine the heart break of 3. I'm not sure what clotting disorders can affect mc but I've read a lot about women on aspirin or vitamin b trying to avoid miscarriages. My dr seems very aggressive this is my last cycle on my own then we move to iui. Which does kind of scare me as the clinic is an hour away and now dh will also have to miss work. But with endometriosis it just gets bad again over time and I really don't want another surgery.


----------



## RedRose19

I had a mc before I had Jamie, but didn't realise til I was having the mc that I was pregnant. 
How is everyone today? 

I for some strange reason was so so bloated yesterday I was having to lie down with a hot water bottle and I'd zumba, I nearly didn't go I was that crippled, I started a new diet of no bread or sugar . And think the combo of new diet and af due is why I was bloated. 
Usually af comes 3 days ish days after the last provera which is today so fingers crossed


----------



## AngelaALA

Redrose here's hoping AF shows today so you can start your journey and Dogmommy I really hope the injections work and IUI for you FX, you said your Dr was aggressive how so? Is he okay with you xx


----------



## RedRose19

I think she means aggressive as in with the fertility, as in moving forward with the next step, which to be honest is great, you need someone who's not gonna half ass it, someone to not waste time on things that's clearly not working. I find my Dr is a bit aggressive in that she doesn't go too long but likes proof that it isn't working.

Good luck dogmommy :)


----------



## brandi91

Hello all! Dogmommy sorry about the cp:( I finished my prometrium and am on CD 1. Here we go again!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Brandi! Are you doing clomid this cycle?

Red- any sign of af?

Afm, this maybe the slowest cycle yet. I'm only cd 8 and it feels closer to cd 15. Eh. But a total tmi- but for the first time since my CP I actually wanted :sex: so that is such a positive sign.


----------



## AngelaALA

That sure is Krissie lol your meant to be more likely to conceive if you orgasm apparently lol xx

Oh right redrose lol sorry to have sounded quite thick xx

Brandi welcome back here's hoping this is your cycle hun xx


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies, i got spotting this evening, but not heavy enough to call it day 1 so id say tomorrow will be cd 1 and sunday start the puregon! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

That's fabulous red!


----------



## AngelaALA

Yey red FX this cycle you get you BFP xx


----------



## RedRose19

Today is definitely day 1, af is so painful! More than usual! But it was nice to have a short cycle! Start my injections tomorrow... Eeek


----------



## AngelaALA

Fantastic news Red so made up for you xx


----------



## brandi91

Yay red!!! I'm CD 3. Started my clomid tonight.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Brandi FX for you xx


----------



## RedRose19

Looks like we're all in the same ish part in our cycles how cool. Fingers crossed for us all! Must ring tomorrow for my scan dates but it's supposed to 've CD 10 and 14, which is may 23rd and 27th. I hope they aren't booked up


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you all this cycle!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Krissie let's hope we start seeing BFPS here soon we need some line porn xx


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> Thanks Krissie let's hope we start seeing BFPS here soon we need some line porn xx

Yes we do!!


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies , i took my first injection last night, and it didnt hurt the pen needle was tiny, i did seem to bleed abit after. But im so excited now and the nerves are gone, 

How is everyone?


----------



## AngelaALA

That's great news Red that they didn't hurt I'm good thanks I may already be out this month which I knew anyway and that's why I'm not taking clomid this month as DH is away from CD09 - CD14 which is my most fertile time I O anywhere between CD10-CD18 I'm really hoping I O late so we can at least try this month as it would be good to know if all this healthy lifestyle change does make a difference xx


----------



## RedRose19

I hope you ovulate late, fingers crossed, although if you ovulate on time look at it positive in that your cycles are regulating with the healthy lifestyle!
Second jab tonight, it went a bit smoother thanks yesterday, no bleeding. I must admit I felt so miserable earlier. I'd the worst headache ever, feeling so hormonal too which doesn't help. But I'll get over it and pray it's all worth it


----------



## dogmommy

Red rose that's great news!! I'm glad you're rolling with your injections.

Angela sorry about your luck this cycle. Maybe you will ovulate late!

I'm on CD 3 went in for my baseline ultrasound and nurse didn't really give many details other than to start Clomid in 2 days. So sounds like we should all be O ing around the same time!


----------



## AngelaALA

My God it's like we've all gone in sync lol well I'm hoping I O CD16 again as if I do then I'm in for a chance but if not then it's okay like you said red if I O then that's a good thing as at least I know I am Oing naturally and I knew there was a big possibility this would happen this month anyway and the reason I came off Clomid xx


----------



## RedRose19

Haha yeah! I feel like we are going keep syncing now. Night 4 of injections, I feel like a pro at this point haha, just 5 days til my scan! Felt so bloated today, I've ready CD 6 onwards is when the bloating gets bad.. a bit nervous about that


----------



## AngelaALA

Red rose it's all for a good cause FX for you xx

Dogmommy yey green light for clomid FX for you too xx


----------



## brandi91

Yay!!!! I love that we are all in the same part of our cycle! I take my last bit of Clomid tonight. I am anticipating that I may not O this month since I didn't last month on the same dosage. But we will see.


----------



## krissie328

Haha, I'm a little off from you all. I'm pretty sure I'm 2 dpo today. If my temps hold it will be the earliest I've ever o'd.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi I Really hope you do O FX for you and Krissie I praying your Temps stay high and O is confirmed xx


----------



## brandi91

Thanks everyone! I hope you're all doing well!!!!!

I'm on CD 9. I want to use OPKs this month. I didn't last month. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Brandi I got EWCM today so took an opk I'm only CD9 it was negative but a second faint line is appearing so I maybe not far off O which I'm gutted I really hope I don't O DH isn't back till WEDS CD14 we BD last night he left today so no BD till CD14 now if I do O over wknd or mon or Tues then I'll be out xx


----------



## krissie328

Fx o stays away for a bit longer Angela!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Cheers Krissie here's hoping too xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela here's hoping you either O the next day or late!!

I'm cd 7 starting to feel a little crampy from clomid. Won't start opks until Monday I think. My follicle check is Thursday fingers crossed!


----------



## AngelaALA

On clomid I would start opks as soon as AF went as it can make you O early I'm CD10 and already started opks I'm just really hoping O stays away till Cd16 but I knew this may happen and the reason why I've not taken clomid so no big loss I guess xx


----------



## brandi91

Angela we are on the same CD! My OPKs will be arriving tomorrow. I am realllllly hoping to O this month. I had so much hope going into Clomid and it's been two cycles of disappointment. I've really been doing research and it doesn't look like taking the same dosage will help me if I didn't O the first time, but I'm just trying to remain positive. Hubby is getting discouraged too. 

Dog mommy, are you doing injections again this month?


----------



## AngelaALA

It seems strange Brandi that the DR didn't increase you FX you do O hun praying for you that it happens this month xx

We'll I'm gutted OPKS are getting really dark done one this morning and not far off being positive digi is still negative but it will defo turn pos today meaning I'm out this month, I knew there was a big chance of that happening and that's why I didn't take clomid but still gutted about it oh well roll on next month so we can try again xx


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies sorry I've not been online, dh ended up in a&e for emergency surgery on his back, he had a cyst that got infected and he got a temp and was sick poor guy. Drs sent him right up, and he didn't get a bed til 3 am, he had the surgery done this morning, talk about good timing, I'm not sure what this will mean for this cycle, dh swears he will be able to preform even if it's sore, but I don't want him in pain, can't help feeling disappointed now for this cycle. Scan tomorrow, I could be ready to ovulate any day after that. Not sure when he will be able to move about and no bd yet..


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- fx that you o this cycle.

Angela- :hugs: do you plan to use clomid next cycle?

Red- could he always do his business in possibly a softcover that you insert? I know it's not very sexy but at least you won't be out and he won't be hurt.


----------



## brandi91

Angela, you said hubby will be back on CD 14? And you're on 11? Remember you have up to 48 hours after your positive OPK! So maybe it will hold off another day or so and you'll be in! Good luck! 

Red, sorry about your hubby. I second what Krissie said!

I agree it seems strange that they wouldn't up my dosage. I tried to suggest it but they wouldn't hear it. I am just seeing my regular OB. She said if things didn't pick up soon I would be seeing a specialist. So we will see. OPKs came in this morning. Took one with diluted urine and got a considerably dark second line, about half as dark as the control line. But that's not totally unusual. Also, my temps are everywhere!


----------



## brandi91

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f97/BornToRide14/40F60211-CFB1-456E-8813-9E68E8247CCA.jpg

This was after about 25 minutes. The test says to wait ten. It got darker between 10-25. Still not a positive though. And this is my first time using this brand. So I'm not sure if this is what they always look like or what.


----------



## krissie328

That looks like a good line brandi. Fx it keeps getting darker.


----------



## AngelaALA

Looks like your near to O either it will come today or tomorrow xx

We'll I think I'll get my positive today and I always O the next day after my positive so I know I'm out there maybe the slimmest of chances if I O on Tues and my egg lasts 24 hrs before being dispelled but I very much doubt it xx


----------



## RedRose19

Whoop ladies I got two big follicles ready to go, both are 1.9 in size, because David's in hospital only discharged tonight we won't trigger til tomorrow so ovulation Wednesday!


----------



## krissie328

Yay Red! Fx you catch one or both those eggies.


----------



## dogmommy

Sorry I've been out of town! I've missed so much.

Brandi you look really close to positive girl! Did you do another opk?

Redrose whoohoo on your follies fingers crossed! Sorry about your hubby. Hopefully you figure out a way to catch that eggy!

Angela there's still a chance! I would be jumping on dh when you see him!!

Krissie when are you testing??? You're 7 dpo already!

I didn't have any opk with me so I haven't tested yet but I don't have any EWCM so I'm thinking I'm safe. Today is CD 10 and we are going to start BDing tonight! 

Good luck ladies! It's bound to be our turn sooner or later!


----------



## krissie328

I know!! This tww is actually going by quicker than I was expecting. I am trying to hold out and test Wednesday but I might tomorrow. Depends on how crazy my morning is. It is an early day to get ds to my mom's which means leaving the house at 6:20 and so sometimes things get forgot. Like testing. :haha:


----------



## brandi91

Yay Red! So exciting!

Kristie, good luck!

Dogmommy, I've taken several and none have been positive. Im CD 12. Im honestly thinking it's not going to happen this month. I've already accepted it. I know this dosage doesn't work for me. :/ My temps haven't shown any rise.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi so sorry to hear that but you could O late what will be your Dr's next step if it doesn't work will you move to injections FX for you hun xx

Red that is amazing news so happy for you FX and Goodluck I'll be watching you closely this month for that BFP xx

Dogmommy FX you O soon xx

Krissie Goodluck and I really hope this month is it for you xx 

AFM DH isn't back till tomorrow and from my dip I Od yesterday so I know that I am completely out now, I'm still going to temp just so that I have a record of this month and also so I can see if any patterns emerge from my charts if I compare them xx


----------



## brandi91

Angela, not sure of my next step. They may try me on the 150 mg. she told me in January that if I wasn't pregnant in six months she wanted to refer me to a specialist. But we have only done four cycles in that time, three of which have had Clomid. So I'm not sure if she meant cycles or months. I feel like I might have a shot if they put me on the 150. And then if that didn't work, I could move on to another medicine maybe, like Femara. 

So sorry about your O date! Maybe BD when hubby gets home just in case????


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Brandi I will BD wen he gets home but I already know it will be pointless as CM is now sticky and all pains occurred two days ago and egg only lasts up to 24 hrs the max but like I said I knew there was a huge chance of it happening so I'm glad I didn't take clomid due to me Oing on my own I'm going to give it another two months if no joy take clomid in August as if I'm honest March and April is horrendous time to have another baby as them months are awful in our families for birthdays but if in them months I do fall pregnant then I guess it was meant to be xx

It seems a little pointless for your Dr to continue with clomid if you are resistant and I agree with you about asking for femera next cycle instead I really hope you do O hun it's annoying that your Dr didn't just increase you to 150 anyway since last month was a wash out I would ask the question as to why xx


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- I complete agree with Angela.. I hope he listens and let's you move to femara.


----------



## RedRose19

You can usually tell by cycle 2/3 that the Clomid isn't working. But the drs can be a pain! I'd say femara or injections are next. 

I took my trigger shot yesterday, and I woke feeling so crampy, I'm in agony today, and its only 7am sore lower back, and my side where the two follicles are , is sore. But I'm smiling cuz I know it's good news. Last time I took the trigger shot I just know I didn't ovulate, this is probably my first ovulation in probably 6 months maybe longer! The one thing keeping us back! Please God say this does the trick I'm even usually pre seed, I can't think what else I can do


----------



## AngelaALA

I really hope this month is your month red FX for you xx


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks Angela! I know you missed ovulation but I'm so happy to hear you ovulated on your own! It's all the healthy changes! Keep it up!

The cramping has stopped already, I don't think I have ovulated yet, I hope it's not like with the Clomid where I'd very little cramping and found out later I didn't ovulate, not that I wanna be in pain lol I just hope everything goes to plan, gonna keep up the bd for another few days to be sure. I know it can take up to 48 hours for the trigger shot to work, took it yesterday lunch time, so could be lunch time Thursday before it works


----------



## dogmommy

Red rose fingers crossed for you!!

Brandi I feel your frustration I think I would push to see a specialist as it's probably not good for your body to keep taking clomid. 

Angela I'm sorry about your luck this cycle...not to sound cliche but miracles happen when you least expect it!

Afm my follicle scan is tomorrow all my opk have been very negative but hopefully my follies are big enough to get trigger shot tomorrow. This is our last round trying on our own .the thought of iui really scares me so fingers crossed this works!


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy and redrose FX you get your BFPS this month xx

Dogmommy I know what your saying but I'm not hopeful at all we did BD Thurs night/Fri early hours of morning before DH left on Fri I possibly Od either late Sunday or sometime Monday/late Monday going into Tues so dependant on when O happened we BD this morning so there's a slim chance that the egg may still have been present or there's a slim chance his sperm may have still been present as could last up to 5 days but it is all very very slim chance so I'm not holding my breath and expect AF in 12 days time xx


----------



## brandi91

Good luck everyone!!!! 

Angela, I hope the best for you this cycle! You're in your 2ww, at least!

Dogmommy, please let us know how it goes tomorrow!!!!!! 

Red rose, I really hope this is your month!!!! 

On a side note, I've had some pretty dark OPKs today. But none are a true positive. I've had them like this before with a different brand....I also had yellow jelly-like CM. It was a little stretchy and an interesting texture overall. I've had dark OPKs before, but not this many in a row. The bottom one was on only a 45 minute hold.


----------



## brandi91

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f97/BornToRide14/882D0B01-07BC-4F48-8F5F-B2D3F7298365.jpg


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol TWW for AF to arrive xx

Brandi they look positive to me take a CB Digi to confirm xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Do you temp Brandi as you can get a positive opk and not actually O temping is the only way to confirm O hun xx


----------



## RedRose19

Ladies my cramping has gotten abit more sharpy today, along with af like pain. We have bd the oast 3 nights, poor hubster is knackered esp so soon after surgery, but am i right i thinking we should bd again tonight to be sure?


----------



## krissie328

Red- I don't think it would hurt if you are both up for it. You could also skip today and dtd tomorrow. Either way it looks like you have great timing!! 

So I never got a positive opk this cycle, but I knew I o'd because I was temping and had a very clear temp shift. 

Well ladies.. I got my bfp today!! My first non clomid baby! :cloud9: I am in total shock.


----------



## RedRose19

Awww huge congratulations hun! Lovely rainbow baby! Have you any tests for us to see , I love a good positive test :) which reminds me I must order some.for this 2ww


----------



## krissie328

Here is my 10 dpo frer!!
 



Attached Files:







20160526_082640-640x539.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie!!!! That's amazing!!!! I'm so happy for you! Great line. Did you do anything different?

Red rose I definitely would BD tonight to just be on safe side. Fingers crossed!

Brandi some cycles I didn't get a complete positive. I actually think the bottom one does look positive! I think there's a good chance that you will O, like Angela said temping can help to be sure. I would bd today and next!

I had two follicles this time and nurse said a third maybe mature enough tomorrow so I got my trigger shot today!! So drs order to BD until Sunday lol


----------



## krissie328

Yay for follicles dogmommy!! 

Since we did not do clomid I decided to take Lydia Pinkham. It does contain black cohosh so I only took it until o. We just bd when we felt like it. I never got a positive opk, my cm was terrible. I really did not expect a bfp at all!!


----------



## RedRose19

I think I either ovulated late last night or early this morning, either way I'm gonna count tomorrow as 1 dpo! I ordered progesterone bloods for June 2nd I will be 7dpo! I just want some confirmation I did definitely ovulate, after everything I don't trust anything. We will bd tonight then break Friday then every other day for the next week or so just to be sure!

Yay dogmommy let's hope we both get a set of twins now ! We are in the 2ww together yay


----------



## krissie328

I can't wait to see bfp from you girls! 

Red- I don't blame you for not trusting anything. Our bodies do ridiculous things when it comes to ttc. I really hope this is your month!


----------



## brandi91

Krissie, CONGRATULATIONS! So happy for you!!!!!!!! So nice to see the Clomid working for people on this thread! 

Dogmommy, yay for the follicles!!!!! 

Red, fx that you Od!!!!! 

I do temp. My temp was just a tad higher today, nothing spectacular. I know it can take a couple of days for a temp rise if I did O. I also know it can be up to 48 hours from your positive test. Not getting my hopes up, though. My test today was fainter than yesterday's, however. And today's urine was pretty concentrated. I will go in for 21 day bloods in six days, so I should know for sure. We did BD on CD 12, yesterday (14), and we probably will today to be safe.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red and Dogmommy FX you get BFPS this month crossing everything for you two

Krissie congrats again so made up for it was meant to be hun xx


----------



## brandi91

I realize now that you weren't on Clomid, but still YAY! So happy for you!


----------



## krissie328

brandi91 said:


> I realize now that you weren't on Clomid, but still YAY! So happy for you!

Yes! So crazy it's my first non clomid baby. 

Thanks ladies. I'm in disbelief tonight for sure.


----------



## RedRose19

I am not looking forward to the tww, waiting so long to test etc. Gotta be careful it's not the trigger, last time it was CD 10 when it was completely gone


----------



## AngelaALA

Redrose FX for you hun xx when are you going to test or are you going to test out the trigger then see if they get darker xx


----------



## RedRose19

Think I might test out the trigger if they come in time, payday is Tuesday lol, ive a basket full of tests ready to order haha. I am getting some frer, digis and ics, the ics for the trigger, i wanna be sure its gone!


----------



## krissie328

I just picked up another box of frer so hoping to see some progression soon. My anxiety is so bad right now.


----------



## AngelaALA

Good luck Krissie keep us posted how you get on xx

Redrose I hope they get lighter then start getting darker again FX for you too xx


----------



## RedRose19

Let us know how you get on krissie!


----------



## brandi91

Good luck Krissie!!!! Red, I look forward to you testing out the trigger!!!!!!!

Today, I had another minor temp rise. No ovulation detected on FF yet. More yellow CM. I basically just waiting for CD 21, and to see what my options are for next month.


----------



## AngelaALA

What CD are you at the moment Brandi xx


----------



## RedRose19

Hey ladies just wondering if its normal to cramps and pains er down there after a ovulation? I'm sure I've ovulated already because I'm so bloated today, I'm just paranoid now. 
I know I ovulated any time between CD 12 to 14 and we bd CD 10 to 12 and CD 14 do you think that was enough to be covered?


----------



## krissie328

Red- I think you're well covered with bding and when you suspect o. 

Cramping and bloat is normal for me post o. 

Afm, I did get a 1-2 pregnant on my digi yesterday so that's helped some. I'm going to try not to test today since af is due today.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie if you got that on a digi then you can 100% take that as a BFP congratulations hun so made up for you xx

Red I agree with Krissie you couldn't have done anymore with the BD and I get cramping and bloating post O xx


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Angela. Feeling better today. No af so that's great. I'm going to try to wait until 14 dpo to take another test which will be Monday.


----------



## brandi91

Red, I think the BD sounds great! 

I'm CD 18. Temps have been slightly elevated but not enough to show O. I'll be going Wednesday for 21 day bloods.


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear that Brandi you must feel so frustrated right now I really hope the DR will try something else now as Clomid doesn't seem to be for you or at least try you on the higher dose of 150 which may work xx


----------



## krissie328

Hey girls- I had another chemical. I'm going to try to see my doctor soon and see if we can figure out why it's happened twice now.


----------



## Vankiwi

Oh Krissie I'm so sorry! I've had 5 chemicals, I know how hard they can be. Take care of yourself!


----------



## AngelaALA

Again Krissie as we're both on two different threads together I'm so so sorry to hear it xx


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie I'm so sorry. Let us know what Dr says.


----------



## brandi91

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/61d2e3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Here is my chart. I've been taking my temp one time within 30 mins of the same time frame each day. It's been rising but not rapidly enough to show O. Thoughts?

Kristie, so sorry about the chemical. I am devastated for you! Please let us know what the doctor says.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi so sorry but I can't see O plus FF would have put cross lines in if O was detected so sorry hun xx


----------



## RedRose19

krissie I'm so sorry about the chemical, I'd demand answers.from drs they need to do day 2 bloods, if your low in progesterone it would answer a lot of questions for you!

Brandi I'm.sorry I don't see o either , none of the steadily rising temps are much above the earlier high ones so it's not overall higher so I'd say no ovulation, I'm sorry, I know how frustrating that is to hear, and hearing the Clomid did not work. Tell them they need to move on now to something else!

I've had a busy few days, and busy this week which is great keeps me distracted. I tell you though today I was so tired I had to go for a nap, bad headaches, and very sore nipples, I know it's early but I could be anything from 5 to 3 dpo it's hard to know when I'd cramping all those days. I think I could be 5 dpo though. I go in Thursday for day 21 bloods it should reveal if I did ovulate


----------



## brandi91

Eek!!! Good luck red! Let us know when you start testing!

Temp went down again today, so definitely no O this month. I'm excited to try the 150 my (as I'm sure that is what my doctor will prescribe) but I don't want to get my hopes up. I know a lot of women will ovulate on the 150, but I'm not convinced that I will be one of them. Kind of hoping to maybe just move straight to Femara. But, I'm equally as nervous that it won't make me ovulate either.


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies im feeling abit weird today, major cramping, sore boobs and awful heartburn with occasional nausea! Ive been busy too so its not like im standing around thinking about ss itd just distracting me. I hope its a good sign!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Red FX this month really hope it's your month xx

Brandi when do you go back the Dr's I really hope 150 works for you hun xx


----------



## dogmommy

Hmmm sounds promising Red! Excited to see your 21 day bloods.

Brandi I hope the 150mg works for you! I would think it would have to!

Afm I'm only 4 dpo and nurse had me come in for another trigger as to boost my lining. They also checked my progesterone and it was 20 so I definitely ovulated. My BETA is suppose to be on the 10th but I've always known my answer before my betas. Feeling so anxious as I really don't want to do an iui next cycle. Going to start hpts on Sunday!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Dogmommy I really hope this cycle is the one for you FX you get a BFP xx


----------



## brandi91

Red, sounds promising! I went in for 21 day bloods today. We are all right in the same point in our cycles. I will find out for sure if there was no O (which I'm gonna say will be the case due to my low temps). 

Dogmommy, hope your 2ww goes quickly!!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies, i had a nerve like pinching pain on my right side, which was weird cuz it would start in my lower side and travel up to my right boob! Weird!

Its so so hot here today! More than we are used to, and we had alot of driving in the car so got abit burnt. But bed now and I'll be good as new


----------



## krissie328

Good luck to all you ladies. I've been reading just not really capable of replying right now. I'm just struggling so much.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red I hope they're all good signs FX for you xx

Krissie I'm thinking of you at this hard time and I hope the Dr's figure out what is going on xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'm also thinking of you at this hard time Kristine! Big hugs!


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi did you get your results back? Hopefully you did O.

Red rose I'm in the same boat 6 dpo and plenty of pinching pains.

Krissie thank you and I'm so sorry about your hard time. Hopefully you get some answers. . I agree that hopefully they check your progesterone levels.

Angela how are you feeling? I don't have much experiences with charts but I think it's looking good.


----------



## RedRose19

I did my day 21 bloods. Results tomorrow hopefully, if not I gotta Wait til Tuesday as its bank holiday this Monday, but I should know by Monday ish if I'm pregnant or not


----------



## AngelaALA

FX red rose here's hoping this is your month I've got everything crossed for you xx

Dogmommy same to you FX just one week to wait xx

My chart does look good but it always does till day of AF DPO15 then my Temps drop and AF comes I just can't get any signs from my temp in the TWW but I'm not hopeful at all roll on next month for a better chance xx


----------



## RedRose19

Ladies I just got this.. but I know it could still be the trigger... So come Sunday I should know, if it gets darker it's real, if lighter it's just the trigger!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG4172.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 7









IMAG4171.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AngelaALA

FX it's not the trigger Red I really hope it's a real BFP for you xx


----------



## RedRose19

I mean its a good line for 10 days past trigger but also for 9 dpo, so it really could go either way! Last time i had a trigger shot it was gone by 8 days after trigger, its now day 10 since. Im gonna wait til sunday


----------



## dogmommy

Red rose fingers crossed! Can't wait to see Sunday test!!


----------



## RedRose19

This is my test at 10 days past trigger last cycle! It was definitely out of my system last time by 8 dpo, this was my test.. please let this mean my test from today is a real line! After 3.5 years .. i shouldn't get my hopes up!
 



Attached Files:







received_10154212063164731.jpeg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Red FX for you xx 

We'll I'm defo out started slightly spotting today it's weird I've started spotting though four days early doesn't normally start till DPO12 but hey ho roll on next cycle xx


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry angela, i hope this cycle you and dh can getsome good amount of bd in! 

I couldn't help myself and tested.. it looks about the same, maybe slightly fainter but my other test has dried out so looks darker so its hard to tell if its lighter or not, im starting to doubt it and think its probably just the trigger :cry: ill try get a picture of the tests together


----------



## RedRose19

Bare in mind the second one hasnt dried out, although i would of thought the trigger if it was gonna go out my system would of been completely gone by now, 11 days after. Ive seen some people complaining its there still by 12 days after so by 13 days after triggeri should definitely know, plus if i was pregnant im sure there could be an overlap? In that real pregnancy hormone could build up as the trigger shot is dying down ?
 



Attached Files:







20160604_075759.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AngelaALA

I can still see a faint line Red I would wait a few more days until you do another see what happens then FX for you xx


----------



## RedRose19

Ladies today's test is way darker! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG4193.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krissie328

Congratulations Red! So excited for you


----------



## AngelaALA

Red that is such a clear BFP so excited for you congratulations are you going to call the Dr's xx


----------



## RedRose19

Not til next week she wanted me to wait a week after I was due to test because of the trigger but as you can see it's darker and a trigger would not get darker I'm.sure... I wanna get a digital but nothing is open til Tuesday because bank holiday


----------



## dogmommy

That's fantastic Red! I'm over the moon for you :)


----------



## Vankiwi

Congratulations!


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks ladies im still inshock and denial, my boobs are extremely sore now tonight, cramping up a storm like a bad uti but i felt that way withmy son. Gonna test again tuesday i hope it continues to get darker


----------



## RedRose19

Im scared to believe its true.. ive said if tomorrow's test is again darker than yesterday's i will get a pregnancy ticker but its so scary


----------



## brandi91

Congratulations Red! So exciting!!!!!!

I got my results back, no O. I am being referred to a specialist. I have to get online and fill out the paperwork. I am concerned that it will take months to be seen being a new patient. :(


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh Brandi so sorry to hear that I hope you get in quick hun and it doesn't take months Goodluck to you and my heart goes out to you hun I hope whatever you try next is the key and your able to O keep us posted on how you get on xx


----------



## krissie328

Hopefully they can see you sooner Brandi. :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

Oh no brandi, where in the world are you?i hope they see you asap! Here in ireland to see a fertility specialist i was waiting 18 months! But in the uk its only a few weeks so i hope its very soon


----------



## brandi91

How are things red?

Good news here, called the specialist and they will be having me next Tuesday! I'm in the US. :) 18 months is so long!


----------



## RedRose19

All good here, frer was darker today so said if put up a ticker.

I'm so glad they will be seeing you so soon, that is amazing! Good luck, let us know how you get on?!


----------



## AngelaALA

Congrats again Red about time we had some BFPS on here xx

Brandi that's great that they fitted you in quickly let us know how it goes FX for you xx

AFM CD2 AF is in full swing I've decided to take clomid again I've had a two month break so took my first pill today if I'm honest though I don't think Clomid is working for me as Oing isn't the issue and if it did work I would expect multiple egg releases each time I think they're maybe other issues as to why we are struggling but before we can move on to IVF we have to do another 3 months with clomid I'm not hopeful though xx


----------



## RedRose19

Fingers crossed Angela! I really hope the Clomid works for you this cycle!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck this cycle Angela. Hopefully it works for you. :hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I have purchased ICS 6 DAY Earlies ready I'm taking pregnacare conception and CQ10 100mg I'm also healthier working out eating more healthy tee total and caffeine free so I just can't see what else I can do now I have all my IC OPKS and digi opks ready at hand for O and will be starting them as soon as AF goes as first month on clomid last month I Od not long after AF went wish me luck guys


----------



## RedRose19

You are doing so well hun, keep up the healthy eating, good tip i was told while oj fertility meds, every evening put a hot water bottle where your ovaries are and it helps the eggs mature, and extra water, and do you use fertility lube? This was our first cycle on both injections and the fertility lube and i feel they both helped! 
Good luck angela! I can feel how badly you want this!

Would you ladies prefer i don't post in here anymore, cuz i totally understand if you want me to not post anymore in here


----------



## AngelaALA

Red God no you don't make me feel bad being on here if anything you fill me with hope hun and I'm happy for you to keep posting xx have you notified your Dr now hun xx

Yeah I've got preseed hun incase I need it I'm hoping I'm lucky on clomid but I honestly don't feel hopeful xx we shall see though I know I need to remain positive but LTTTC does kill your positive hopeful thoughts xx


----------



## RedRose19

Well even if you get ewcm id use the preseed anyway because clomid makes cm hostile! I know full well how lttc can male it feel all hopeless, it was 3 years trying for both babies for me. But the thing to remember is no matter what it WILL happen! Big hugs. If this clomid doesnt work could you ask about going onto iui? To try before ivf? 

Thanks hun i didnt want to upset anyone as i know full well how it can be. 
Yes I went to my local gp today, the nurse did bloods and to come back next friday for my results and talk to my gp about plans etc. 
I rang the fertility clinic and they were so delighted, they told me theu are booking me a scan for 3 weeks time, so excited to get the letter through! Im still so nervous but today was the first day i was happy and relaxed about being pregnant and just realise what will be will be. I also got my progesterone results back today lol on 7dpo i got 58, i was told anything above 50 is usually a good indication of pregnancy so those having 21 day bloods thats a good sign to look for!


----------



## AngelaALA

I will use it hun xx

I'm glad things are going so well for you hun FX the first trimester goes smoothly and we'll

No I would too be doing IUI as here in England I get 3 free goes at IVF due to the fact that me and DH don't have any kids at all if I did IUI I would either have to pay for it or use up one of my goes of IVF for it xx


----------



## AngelaALA

I meant no I won't be doing IUI


----------



## RedRose19

That's fair enough, I hope you won't need it at all! 
I'm feeling so crampy tonight I know it's baby growing but makes me anxious all the same!


----------



## AngelaALA

I hope everything goes smoothly red I really do and your belly keeps growing xx


----------



## krissie328

Red, I have no problems with you posting either. :flower:


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks ladies. How is everyone doing? Anyone coming close to the 2ww? I will be looking forward to some more bfp in here!


----------



## dogmommy

Red I have no problem with it! 

AFM I got a negative Beta today wasn't surprised at all as knew all week I didn't get a sticky egg. I'm very discouraged I've been checking this post as I haven't been in great spirits Ive been lying low. Going to take the weekend to think if I need a month off to get healthy as my bmi has crept back up to overweight. Not sure if I'm ready for an iui as I'm sure it won't help as we don't have mfi.


----------



## RedRose19

Im sorry dogmommy! I totally understand how you feel, i was considering to take the summer of fertility meds so i could loose weight because the clomid makes it so much harder, plus it makes cravings worse, you do what ever you feel you need! I hipe drs can come up with a new plan for you xx


Ladies id a filling today and im in agony, having a right pity party here on the couch with my hot water bottle :cry: dentist told me it will hurt more because the extra blood makes it more swollen.. owww :(


----------



## krissie328

So sorry you are struggling dogmommy. Sometimes taking a break is good.

Red- ouch! Hopefully it feels better quickly.

Afm, trying not to think much about ttc. I'm kinda temping and just playing it by ear. Dh wants to ttc next month with clomid but I'm just struggling at the thought. So right now I'm happy ntnp and working on eating right. I'm on day 4 and feeling really good.


----------



## RedRose19

Well done those are that eating well, it's so hard! Krissie I hope the ntnp gets you your rainbow! And do the Clomid when your ready x


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie the same as red I hope the break will help you hun xx

Dogmommy so sorry to hear that hun and hopefully time will heal you and you will get your BFP this year very soon we all will you've got to have hope xx

AFM CD4 Clomid day 3 on my 4th cycle I'm feeling a little sorry for myself today if I'm honest another family member has just announced they are 6 weeks pregnant totally unplanned I've done the whole smiling thing and congratulations and I am truly happy for them but deep inside my heart is breaking I feel defeated already like at tho mo I'm just taking the clomid because I have to if I want further help but I have no faith in it or my body I just don't think it will ever happen now and I'm waisting my time xx I don't know maybe it's the clomid playing crazy with my hormones but that's how I feel.

I have my follicle tracking next Thurs which is very early I won't be anywhere near O date I don't think so if nothing shows I hope they bring me back in for another scan xx also I'm going to speak to her about having bloods taken to check my progesterone levels as I do think mine are low looking at the symptoms I have quite a few and my periods are getting lighter which can't be a good sign xx

I did want to ask has anyone taken pregnacare post conception my pee seems to have turned bright yellow that can't be good can it xx


----------



## Vankiwi

I don't know what pregnant pregnacare has in it it probably has Vit B. That's what turns your pee nuclear waste yellow!


----------



## AngelaALA

Yeah it has a lot of vitamin Bs in it powerful stuff that's why my pee is nuclear yellow then what supplements did you take xx


----------



## krissie328

Yep, it's all the B vitamins. I always think of highlighters when I see it. :haha:

Thanks for the support lately. I don't think dh really understands and it's been frustrating. We are approaching a 3 year age gap and that's the furthest we had wanted to go. I'm personally wouldn't mind a bigger one but dh wanted a smaller one.


----------



## Vankiwi

Krissie I feel the same about the age gap. We had hoped for around a 2 year gap but I'm actually glad it'll be bigger now. DH would've rather had a smaller gap but I'm the one at home every day!

Angela I took:
Prenatal vitamin 
Omega 3
600mg CoQ10
B Complex 75
Vit D3


----------



## RedRose19

Our two will have just over 4.5 year aye gap, way way bigger than we wanted but it actually worked out well for us, since.Jamie's autistic he's needed a lot of therapy, and attention it would of been stressful during diagnosis with two. But he's sorted in school and he gets regular therapy but my mom lives near the center so she could baby sit baby while I take Jamie. Also because Jamie's in pre school til 2 every day I'll have some time.with baby and time.to nap with baby if it's long nights.

Jamie's not sleeping well so I've had to start sleep training, sounds awful but I've run out of ideas so I'm looking at starting him on melatonin! Hopefully it helps


----------



## RedRose19

Angela I'm really sorry, that is hard I really understand it, my sil all got pregnant so easily first month after contraception and thought it's just not fair. But your time will come! Big hugs I hope the scan goes well xx


----------



## krissie328

I finally talked to dh and he said there is no rush next month if I'm not up to it. He said he does want our next one before 35 (he's 31) so plenty of time. I'm definitely feeling less stress. It's like I told him baby fever will hit me soon enough. I go through these patches.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks for your support red xx


----------



## AngelaALA

How is everyone today xx


----------



## RedRose19

Im ok, hormonal, and happy / sad its my sons birthday today :cry: lots of memories of the good but of the bad.. someone made a comment about add and adhd r due to lack of vitamins during pregnancy and made me feel like shit, even though i know better since i live this life it still upsets me to think the outside world still like to blame the mothers. .
Sorry silly really

How are you ladies!


----------



## AngelaALA

It's not sad or silly at all its just small narrow minded people who think they know best but have had no dealings or lived with the condition ignore them hun your better than that but you'll also be teary due to your hormones raging at the mo will you be having any early reassurance scams xx


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry yes meant to say my next scan is july 8th, so 3 weeks on friday! Nervous is an understatement! 

Not long til your scan? I hope there are plenty of follicles!


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: red- so sorry people are so insensitive. 

How are you doing Angela? 

Afm, I'm starting to come around finally. I'm working hard on eating right and keeping myself focused on my many projects and ds. 

I think next month we will go back on clomid.


----------



## RedRose19

Thats great about the clomid, i really hope it will be your lucky cycle for a sticky bean! We need more bfp so we can all be bump buddies together!


----------



## AngelaALA

I really hope you get your sticky bean too Krissie xx

AFM I'm still negative on opks but I am only CD8 I don't think I would have Od by Thursday but the way I feel bloated and full I feel like it's more than one follie last time I felt like this I had three matured so yeah I think it's more than one FX just wait and see I guess xx


----------



## brandi91

Good luck Angela! Hope you have a few follicles!

Red, I hope all goes well with your scan!

Krissie, good luck this month with the Clomid. Thinking of you. 

AFM, had our meeting with the specialist today. Hubby got tested so waiting on the results for that. I had an ultrasound and exam. He said I had 15-20 immature follicles on each ovary, which was promising for future treatments. We are starting my next cycle and then I am going in for an HSG. He is switching me to Femara and I'm going in on CD 14 for monitoring. If I have mature follicles, I'm getting the Ovidrel shot and going in for an IUI. He said that with a severe ovulation case like my own that IUI would have a much better chance of working.


----------



## RedRose19

Sounds great brandi, i hope all goes well!


----------



## AngelaALA

All sounds good Brandi I really hope it works FX for you xx


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi that's great he sounds like he knows how to help!

Angela fingers crossed you get some good mature follies!

Red I can't wait to see your little bean!

Krissie its so hard to eat right and stay on track, good job! 

Afm I called my nurse and discussed the fear that iui is not going to work in our situation and that if we do iui that insurance will only cover one round of ivf. But if we go straight to ivf then insurance will pay for two rounds lifetime. It's very backwards then what most insurances do but the nurse agreed we should start with ivf and then do iui out of pocket if ivf doesn't work. Unfortunately my RE is out of the country so we wouldn't start ivf process at least till next month maybe August. So she gave me clomid to try one more time. I'm reading and following every single tip and rule so we get a sticky bean!


----------



## RedRose19

You never know i hope this clomid will work! And if not you already have a back up plan ready to go! I really hope this clomid cycle is the mgic one, stay positive! I know easier said then done. I cant wait to see your bfp ladies. Dogmommy, one tip a friend of mine swears worked for her was to take cough medicine while on clomid, i know it sounds strange but something about it thins the mucous and makes it easier to swim through as clomid makes it hostile... no idea if it works and its a specific type of cough medicine.. might be worth looking up?

Im 5 weeks today and i think the ms is starting... thought maybe i got away with it, but im getting waves this evening...


----------



## Vankiwi

RedRose it is a specific type of cough medicine - the only active ingredient it can have is guaifenesin.


----------



## AngelaALA

If I'm not lucky this cycle I'm going to try the cough syrup xx

Dogmommy me and you are in the same boat if the clomid doesn't work in these three months then we move on to IVF too we're not trying IUI as to do that we have to give up one of our chances at IVF and IVF is more effective I hope clomid does work for you and you don't need IVF FX for you it is a scary thought IVF I never really gave it a second thought as I seem clomid as this miracle drug and I would be pregnant in no time but now IVF maybe my only option and I have to start considering it xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh and Brandi I've heard IUI is very successful I know quite a few people on other threads have been very successful with it xx how are you feeling about it all and you Dogmommy how are you feeling about the prospect of IVF xx


----------



## dogmommy

Red I'm definitely going to try the cough medicine next week bc tmi clomid makes me so dry! Anything to help cm I bet would help me. 

Angela I pray we both get our BFPS this cycle. To tell you the truth ivf really scares me. Ive been reading quite a bit about it and it's such a process. I'm Cd 5 today and started taking clomid my follicle scan is next week. Did you get your scan done?


----------



## brandi91

Thanks friends!!!!! I'm hoping that you all have he best of luck this month. I'm on day 2 of progesterone waiting on AF to start. We discussed with my insurance and it turns out that after IUI or IVF, our benefits will cease. So, we are going to continue with the trigger shot and Femara but hold off on the IUI. As long as my HSG comes back clear, then we should have a chance of conceiving with the trigger alone! My doctor just wanted to do IUI because he thought it may increase our chances. I'm really excited to get the ball rolling!!!!

Any updates from you all?


----------



## Vankiwi

Dogmommy grapefruit juice can help with cm too!


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- fx you get your bfp without going to those next steps. :hugs:

Dogmommy- grapefruit juice was great for me!


----------



## Vankiwi

I found grapefruit juice worked quickly too. Glad it helped you too Krissie!


----------



## RedRose19

Also dogmommy try the pre seed if you haven't already I'm sure it's a factor to us getting our bfp, it was my first month trying it. Just don't use too much I think the bottle tells you how much


----------



## RedRose19

I've got my second drs appt today, to go over my bloods from last week and probably repeat them. I'm starting to feel so nervous because apart from being tired and very sore boobs I've no nausea like I did with my son. I'm trying to remind myself every pregnancy is different but it's hard to relax!


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi FX it works xx

Dogmommy FX you get your BFP this time around xx

Redrose I really hope it goes well FX for you I'm sure it will all be okay xx

And guys thanks for the tip on grapefruit juice I had no idea it's too late this cycle but if no luck this cycle I'll start next one xx

AFM had my follicle scan got two dominant follicles on left hand side one was 18mm other 16mm she said they'll grow more and I've got a few more days till O I'll O I think on Sunday xx had loads of EWCM today having a few twinges still negative on opks but I think come tomorrow I'll get my positive xx


----------



## Vankiwi

It's not too late for the grapefruit- I used to just drink it for the few days around o time!


----------



## krissie328

Angela- if you haven't ovulated it's not to late. I would drink it a few hours before dtd and always had plenty. It's one of those things that work best closer to o. 

Red- hope you are feeling better hun. :hugs:

Afm, feeling more confident now than I was. I'm going to talk to my doctor June 30th about switching to femara and see if he has suggestions for lining or progesterone. I'm hoping he's helpful. I wish I didn't have such bad anxiety about going to the doctors, he's always been so kind to me and answers all my weird questions.


----------



## RedRose19

AngelaALA said:


> Brandi FX it works xx
> 
> Dogmommy FX you get your BFP this time around xx
> 
> Redrose I really hope it goes well FX for you I'm sure it will all be okay xx
> 
> And guys thanks for the tip on grapefruit juice I had no idea it's too late this cycle but if no luck this cycle I'll start next one xx
> 
> AFM had my follicle scan got two dominant follicles on left hand side one was 18mm other 16mm she said they'll grow more and I've got a few more days till O I'll O I think on Sunday xx had loads of EWCM today having a few twinges still negative on opks but I think come tomorrow I'll get my positive xx


That sounds great! I definitely agree that sunday will probably be o day, do they give you a trigger shot? Fingers crossed you get your positive opk tomorrow! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AngelaALA

No red I have always Od on my own and always O the day after my positive on OPKS I normally have two days of EWCM leading up to O 

Cheers for the advice on grapefruit juice I'm going to go shop tomorrow and purchase some guys I've also heard something on another thread about pineapple? What does pineapple do? 

Brandi I have absolutely everything crossed for you that you get your BFP without the need for IUI or IVF hun xx

Red I'm also praying for you that everything will be okay I'm sure it will but of course your going to be anxious especially with the journey you've been on already to get your little been FX for you xx

Vankiwi how you feeling my God I can't believe how quick the twelve weeks have nearly gone your nearly in your second trimester that's amazing xx

Krissie I'm glad your positive again and hopefully I hope the doctors can find answers for you and your next cycle will see a sticky bean happen xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh and Dogmommy how is the clomid going xx any side effects when will your scan be xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- fresh pineapple core is suppose to be ate after o to help with implantation.


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela yes in a lot of ways it does feel like it's gone quickly! Tiredness seems to be returning and nausea is still on and off. Will be glad when I start to feel better - for a few weeks :haha:


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh right okay Krissie thanks for clearing that up I'll make sure I eat plenty of that after O then xx

Vankiwi your not far off 12 wks so hopefully the nausea will pass then xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'd my nausea til 15 weeks with my son. But it was less after 12 weeks. I wish I could fast forward 3 weeks!


----------



## AngelaALA

Red I'm sure everything will be okay hun FX for you xx

AFM I'm CD12 and my opks are getting darker I think it will be positive by the end of today and O will be tomorrow we BD yesterday so will BD again possibly today and tomorrow as well xx


----------



## RedRose19

Fingers crossed for you Angela! I got my son's party today and I already regret organising it lol just tidied the house myself and I feel cranky and crampy! Think I need to relax for a bit now with a cuppa and start the food soon


----------



## dogmommy

Vankiwi I can't believe how fast that went too! Hopefully your nausea wears off soon!

Krissie I'm very interested to see if your Dr does femera. My Dr was going to put me on it but then decided against it. Im not sure his reasoning.

Angela that's great you have two big follies! Fingers crossed for you. The two week wait is right around the corner!

Brandi I hope you get your Bfp this month so we don't need those iuis or ivf!

Thank you girls for all the tips! Keep them coming if you have anymore lol I'm going to store after work for some cough meds and grapefruit juice. I've been using pressed but I don't think it was enough. I ordered another kind can't recall the name. It's crazy to think of all the money I've already spent Ttc! Im on cd7 and no clomid effects yet. I just got a baby shower invite in the mail. Not sure if I'll be able to go and not get upset but hopefully I'll get a Bfp before that!


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy I know how you feel it gets to me too seeing everyone getting pregnant around me it's hard to be happy for them sometimes xx

I'm just drinking my glass of grapefruit juice my God it's awful I hope it works xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Dogmommy just make sure you get the right cough syrup!

I had nausea til 14 weeks with my daughter, but it eased off after 12 weeks and wasn't every day. I'm hoping for the same or better this time!


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Vankiwi xx

Apparently the cough syrup is called rubisson or you can buy tablets called mucinex I have found some tablets which are pure guaifenesin so if no joy this cycle I'll be buying them xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Robitussin is one of them. You just have to make sure that the guifenesin is the only active ingredient. It's normally the "cough and phlegm" one.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I've just got my BFP on OPK we BD last night and will BD tonight and tomorrow too possibly the next night as well just to be on the safe side then it's the waiting game again xx


----------



## brandi91

Thanks Angela!!!!! 

Angela, dog mommy, and Krissie I really hope you get your BFPs this ,onto!

I have six more days of progesterone and waiting for AF to start. I am growing so impatient. It just feels like so long!!!! I've also been doing some research and have been seeing that some women don't respond to the Femara either. My dr is starting me on 5 mg rather than 2.5, which I appreciate. But I'm so nervous that I'll go in for my CD 14 ultrasound and have no follicles matured. I know there are other months and other methods, but I just want to ovulate. I'm going on 8 months of medicine with no ovulation.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well here's hoping it does work Brandi FX for you xx


----------



## RedRose19

Brandi I totally understand that waiting for af it's hard when you just wanna get started, I felt that way about the injections. 

Angela that's great about the opk you couldn't of got the bd timing better! 

Dogmommy I'm.sorry about the baby shower invite, it's really hard to be around pregnant women I found going to the fertility clinic horrible because it's in the same part as the maternity wing, so waiting to see my follicles and ladies walking about with big pregnant bellies. Was unbearable!


----------



## dogmommy

Red rose that's tough to see at a fertility clinic! But now you are one of those preggers! :) :) :)

Brandi I hope AF shows for you! I have high hopes that you will O and this month and get your bfp!

Angela yay for the positive bfp! Happy bding!

Afm I feel terrible as it's father's day here today and I usually get something for my hubby from our dogs but this year I didnt do anything for him. I know he won't mind but I still guilty in many different ways.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red it's the same as mine the fertility is tied in with the maternity and pregnancy unit so when I go in each month I see all these women with big pregnant bellies and leaving with new babies it was hardest when I had the miscarriage so cruel xx

Dogmommy hopefully next year you'll get him a present from your own real little bean xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I believe I am DPO1 today just waiting to see if my Temps keep rising over next three days to confirm it xx I'm planning on starting testing on 27th which will be DPO8 XX


----------



## dogmommy

Fingers crossed Angela!

Has anyone had any spotting after taking clomid? I've never spotted before and this morning I had some. I'm only cd 9 I hope it's not from ovulation.


----------



## RedRose19

What colour was it dog.mommy could it be left over from af maybe?


----------



## AngelaALA

I was thinking same red it can't be ovulation already it's far too soon I'm sure it's nothing to worry about FX Dogmommy you get your sticky bean xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'm feeling so sore today ladies has me so nervous! I was woken by af like cramps it was intense though in my hips and lower back and resulted in restless legs! As a result today I feel so achey! I'm fit for nothing, on the couch and its a lovely day I feel bad for ds even though he doesn't seem to mind. But I feel guilty. He had an ent appt today which was stressful! Glad to be home


----------



## dogmommy

Yeah I think you're right. It was brownish and I haven't had anymore. 

How much grapefruit juice should I be drinking? Is one glass a day enough?

Sorry you're feeling bad red hopefully it's just first tri and it will pass.


----------



## Vankiwi

Dogmommy I found one glass a day to be fine. I'd drink it a few hours before dtd.

Good luck Angela!


----------



## AngelaALA

I only bought one 1 litre bottle Dogmommy and drank half of it a day for the last two days yesterday and day before drank two glasses throughout the day xx

Red I really hope all the pain is just growing pain your belly stretching and changing shape but if your concerned go the hospital hun get checked out xx

Vankiwi thanks here's hoping it's my month xx


----------



## RedRose19

Angela I just realised my post from this morning never posted (was in the car and bad coverage) fingers crossed so glad your in the tww so we can start line spotting soon! I really hope this is flour month


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks red here's hoping too that this is my month xx


----------



## RedRose19

How is everyone doing?


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm good thanks Red I reckon I'm 3DPO just waiting for FF to put up my lines my Temps haven't drastically risen but they have risen xx

How are you feeling hun xx


----------



## RedRose19

Your chart looks amazing! Your definitely in the 2ww I have everything crossed for you! 
I'm feeling ok. I've got a bit more of a low nausea, before it was minor waves now its there constantly but it's still only.minor, it just reminds me to eat often. Problem is I'm craving the wrong things. Usually meat and sweet things! Odd combination. But I also have a nasty taste in my mouth but I'm not complaining, I'm 6 weeks today


----------



## AngelaALA

I know I can see your half way through your first trimester from you timeline it's amazing news hun so wen is your first scan again are you excited xx

My Temps always look good I just wish they would give me a hint of a BFP but they don't xx I hope I do get my sticky bean this month FX for me xx I have noticed this month the right from O day I've been getting slight twinges and Cramps but I'm not reading into them at all as it is far too soon to know anything at all implantation wouldn't of even occurred yet I just wish there was some sign that would tell you whether an egg met a sperm or not xx


----------



## RedRose19

Well for me I had cramps throughout the tww, to the point I didn't think I'd ovulated, but I must of the day after trigger. I think cramps and twinges are good sign, I think I'd implantation at 7dpo because I remember I went with dh to his hospital appt and I kept getting a sharp electric like pains in my side's that travelled from my side to my boobs, bfp 2 days later. 
I also got dizzy spells then between 7dpo to 10 dpo those were my main symptoms really, boobs didn't get very sore til 12 dpo and badly painful at 5 weeks. So it is hard to read the symptoms


----------



## AngelaALA

I know that's why I don't symptom spot as they can be so misleading I'm going to start testing at 8DPO AF due 15DPO so by 12DPO I should know either way I don't know why but I don't feel hopeful xx


----------



## RedRose19

I know it can be hard to feel it's gonna happen when it hasn't yet so far, but you will get that bfp! I wasn't hopeful this cycle at all, dh had surgery day before we were due to start dtd two days before ovulation and I never thought it would work, I'd even in my head moved onto the next cycle. I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Red but we shall see its very early days I guess when your LTTTC the thought of ever getting that BFP disappears from your mind as you don't think it will ever happen xx


----------



## RedRose19

I totally get that ! Took 3 years with Jamie and 3.5 this time! Could you try the injections if Clomid didn't work? My fertility Dr reckons it makes for better quality eggs but no idea how true it is


----------



## AngelaALA

U fortunately not I have to move on to IVF I have three free goes and if I wish to try injections and IUI then I have to use up a go of IVF and it's not worth it as IVF has a higher success rate xx me and DH have been TTC since Nov 2013 it's 2 yrs 7 months this month we had one MC in Aug 2015 at 5 wks + 2 and that's the only time we've ever got a positive since then started Clomid in Jan took jan-Mar all BFNS took two months off now back on it for three months if no joy then IVF xx Wen I first came off the pill I never thought my TTC journey would be so long I thought I would be pregnant within months I never thought this would happen if I did I wouldn't have left it so long to try I'm now 33 and my biological clock is ticking and now I'm in a race before its too late xx


----------



## RedRose19

I dunno why but growing up i had i tin my headi needed my babies early, i kept thinking something was wrong and it was gonna take ages, i think because even as a teenager my af only came every few months not monthly like my friends. And it was something i always wanted so it was like sods law for me. 

I hope this will bring your bfp! I think sometimes fertility it really is all down to luck, oddly enough, sperm quality, timing, egg quality, womb thick enough, enough cm, it all has to line up so well, then if the swimmers go the right way etc. 
The 2ww is so long! I hope it goes quickly for you! Only 5 more days til you start testing


----------



## krissie328

Keeping eveything crossed for you Angela. I can understand the feelings of dispair. I've been struggling a lot with proceeding or not. I keep thinking if I have to face another m/c I may lose it. But then part of me knows I want another baby and would regret not going for it.


----------



## AngelaALA

I know how you feel Krissie FX you get your sticky bean hun you deserve it we can't give up we must keep going as it has got to happen eventually xx


----------



## RedRose19

Exactly Angela! It will definitely happen, I know it's hard to believe after so long but you have plenty of time compared to many women and something will work! If it works out ivf is the only.thing to work, least you've more choices big hugs x you will get there! I totally believe it!


----------



## AngelaALA

Got my Crosshairs FF is saying I'm 3DPO but I think I'm 4DPO it's not took into account my higher Temps due to taking Clomid but we shall see AF always comes at 15DPO I'm going to start testing on Monday which I believe I'll be 8DPO and stop testing by Saturday if BFNS and wait for AF as I'll be 12DPO by then according to FF xx Here's hoping an egg got fertilised this time xx


----------



## RedRose19

Oh i have everything crossed that your egg is fertilised and making its way to your womb! And a sticky one at that !


----------



## AngelaALA

How are you feeling by the way xx


----------



## RedRose19

Im ok, morning sickness has hit abit harder and more often the last 2 days , luckily ive not actually been sick though. Scan is 2 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you Angela. 

Red- I'm glad everything is going well. Super excited for your scan!


----------



## Vankiwi

Fx Angela!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Red two weeks my God not long hopefully it goes quickly for you hun xx

Vankiwi my God just seen from your timeline it's a girl amazing news hun take it the scan went well and all is good and the blood test was fine hun xx


----------



## krissie328

Aww congrats vankiwi on your girl!


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks guys! Yes it's a wee girl :cloud9: so happy! Everything went well and low risk for everything, couldn't have been better!


----------



## brandi91

That's so exciting van kiwi! Congrats!

Red, I'm glad the morning sickness isn't too bad!

Angela and Krissie, fingers crossed for you this month and praying hard! 

I'm taking progesterone to start my cycle and have a couple pills left, but I'm having some spotting so it looks like AF is here. I have to call my RE tomorrow to schedule my
HSG. And I have to order my Femara and Ovidrel. Looking forward to this cycle. Really hoping that the Femara helps me to have some mature eggs!


----------



## krissie328

I must have missed you switching to femara Brandi. Fx works for you and you get your bfp the cycle.


----------



## AngelaALA

FX Brandi that the femera works for you and you get your sticky bean I have everything crossed for you xx

Vankiwi that is amazing news so happy for you sounds like you can now sit back relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy now congratulations again hun xx

AFM my Temps and sleep have been awful due to being in pain with my neck slept on it funny I think and for the past 5 days it's been so painful giving me broken sleep throughout the whole night hoping it will do one soon as it's really starting to get me down xx


----------



## brandi91

Thanks everyone! I have a question. I know it's hard for us to answer and I will ask my doctor too. But my question is, I always start my period while I'm still taking my progesterone. Usually after seven or eight pills it comes. I have extremely low progesterone, as it is usually right at 0.4 ( and yes that decimal is before the four). I'm concerned that my progesterone is still so low that that's why I started my period while I'm taking the supplements. I'm really concerned that if I am even able to conceive that my progesterone is so low that this is going to be a problem and that even on a supplement I'm still going to have bleeding... Anyone have any experience with this? Am I worrying over nothing? I completely understand that I'm thinking way into the future and this hasn't even happened yet. I'm just a little nervous about it.


----------



## RedRose19

I wouldn't worry, the low progesterone before ovulation just means there is no ovulation at all, if it was low after ovulating i would be concerned. But if the femera works for you and you ovulate you could ask the about checking your progesterone levels throughout to be sure? But my progesterone was awful low too it just basically no signs of ovulation unfortunately


----------



## RedRose19

Vankiwi congratulations on your baby girl im surprised they can find out so soon now!


----------



## AngelaALA

I agree with red Brandi of you are concerned ask for your levels to be checked after O xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Red yes just by a blood test of my blood! Amazing.


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey mamas, I haven't posted on this thread for months. Just trying to stop thinking of all this TTC stuff. I did 1 IUI with 50mg clomid in March which resulted in a BFN for us. My husband took it hard and was like $1500 gone. POOF just like that. 

I haven't gone back to the RE, because I keep thinking if I do XYZ (like not think about getting pregnant, just having fun DTD, being less stressed) I feel like it will work and POOF be pregnant.

But yesterday I have noticed spotting. It's actually hardly any spotting, its just dark brown/pinkish cm that I notice after I inspect the toilet paper. This tells me that I am about 3-5 days away from my period. IDFK why I have the spotting. All my tests are normal, ultrasounds show that everything is normal and I do ovulate (also confirmed by ultrasound from RE). I am wondering if its partially the Mirena IUD I had years ago. Ever since I had that put in, I had 2 weeks of a light period every month. I got it taken out years ago but its messed up my cycles ever since. Ever since getting it removed I have had brownish/pinkish spotting a few days before my period. My progesterone levels are normal. Uterine lining is good.

WHAT is going on lol. Sorry for my mini rant. I don't have anybody to talk to about this. I don't like to talk about this personal hell with other people. Besides you ladies lol.

I feel like I have been a pretty good sport about all this. But when I see spotting and I know I am going to get my period I get tons of emotions. Pissed off, angry at myself (like WHY can't you just get pregnant) sad, disgusted when I see others who are pregnant or have babies. 

I just feel like I'm STUCK. I feel like IDK if I should go back to the RE and do another 2nd IUI, this time with 150mg clomid to see if that helps. Or if I should just let it go and be done with this TTC stuff. 

I see other preggo moms on FB being like "I prayed for this baby and I am so grateful" and then I think well I prayed to God to get pregnant, so why does he hear you, but not me? 

:( :( :( :( :( Sorry I had to let that out~ I knew you all would feel my pain!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi Ashley we all feel your pain here but you've got to keep trying for your sticky bean xx

I know how you feel I'm LTTTC 2 yrs 7 months both me and DH had all tests done we both came back clear said it's unexplained infertility this will be our 4th month on Clomid and I just feel like it will never happen and it's heartbreaking seeing others get pregnant so easy. The DR has said that it could be down to a chemical imbalance meaning his sperm can't read my egg and they just swim past not connecting but that will never be found out till we go to IVF xx


----------



## AshleyButters

Thank you Angela. I have been in a sour mood since yesterday (because I saw the spotting) but I just try to stay cheerful. Everything else in my life is wonderful. I am grateful so I try to keep my sadness to myself.

I think my next move is to buy the ovacue mobile, and scrape up the $1500 for another IUI, this time with 100mg or 150mg clomid. 

How many more times will you do IUI? I just can't grasp the cost of IVF! UGH! All out of pocket here in Wisconsin.


----------



## RedRose19

Im sorry Ashley! I agree with angela you have to keep trying for your baby, its great your just relaxing at the moment with the ttc, maybe go back to the re and explain how your feeling and the money. And that maybe they will have a new plan, i remember my fertility told me clomid can cause spotting for some women, and they move on to femera instead, 
Or also low b12 can cause spotting, which is often a result from some contraception, i only know that because it happened to my sil, she came off the bar, and her b 12 was so low it was causing spotting and needed injections to bring it up, it also made her depressed and made it harder to cope, you might not be low in b 12 but it cant hurt to try take some vits see if it helps? You cant over dose on b vits the excess gets peed out.


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm not doing IUI AS I O by myself I live in England so we have NHS and due to us both having no children we get our fertility treatment for free for now we have to try clomid for 6 months before they will refer us for IVF and we get three free goes apparently we can do IUI as to do that we would have to use up one of our IVF goes in order to do it and IVF has a higher success rate so it makes no sense doing IUI xx

I hope you do get your sticky bean Ashley I wish I could give you good advice on how to get pregnant but I can't I'm like you whereby it's just not happening I also spot before AF is due I can spot for upto 3 days before last month I spotted for 4 days prior and it does get me down too makes me cry but I have to keep TTC xx we've already said that if all three IVF are unsuccessful then we won't bother TTC anymore and will move straight to adoption xx

If you don't keep trying Ashley then you will never know if it will happen buy OPKS and do BBT that way you can time BD to a tea which will give you a higher chance xx Goodluck hun keep us posted how you get on xx


----------



## RedRose19

How is everyone today? We are heading out to an aquarium today with jamie, he loves fish so this should be interesting! 
5 dpo already eeek, well 6 if you go by your dates. I have everything crossed for you


----------



## AngelaALA

Hope you have a great day out hun enjoy yourself xx

I know only a few more days left till I start testing I don't think I am but we shall see xx


----------



## krissie328

Have a great time red!

Angela- fx you get your bfp!!

Afm, I am heading up to the mountains to try and get some good 2 year old pics of ds. I guess we shall see how that works. Last weekend didn't work out so well. :wacko:


----------



## AngelaALA

Hope you had a good time Krissie and got some good pictures xx


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats vankiwi on your baby girl!

Angela can't believe you start testing tomorrow! Fingers crossed for you!

Ashley missed hearing from you! Sorry for your BFN I feel your pain and frustration. I just have to keep thinking if I don't give up it will be my turn one day. It's so hard seeing girls on Facebook just accidentally getting pregnant. Its not fair but I'm not going to give up! 

Red I can't wait for your scan! Are you going to find out gender when the time comes?

Krissie and brandi are you both trying femera your next cycle? 

AFM I had a 21mm and an 18mm follicle on Friday so I was given the trigger shot and by the cramps Im pretty sure I ovulated last night. So I believe I'm 1 dpo today! First Beta is scheduled for July 9th!

Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## RedRose19

I want to find out yes, dh doesn't so we agreed I could find out but to keep it to myself, I'm hoping when we get there he might change his mind so I won't be alone in knowing, unfortunately if he doesn't change his mind I won't be able to tell anyone in here, I'd feel it's unfair to dh. But I still wanna know .

I can't wait to see your tests Angela!

Good luck dogmommy I've everything crossed for you both


----------



## krissie328

Angela- have you started testing yet? We got some pics. Overall I am not happy with any one but we did a collage and it turned out cute.

Keeping eveything crossed dogmommy! I am not sure what I will be doing next cycle. I have a a doctor's appt on Thursday so hoping I find out then.

Red- that would be so hard to keep it to myself. Fx he changes his mind.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red once DH knows that you know he won't be able to not know I'll give him a few days before he caves and starts begging you to let him know lol xx 

Krissie rrr I bet the collage looks beautiful hun did you have a nice day out though xx

Dogmommy that is fantastic news I'm keeping everything crossed for you that you get your BFP when are you testing or are you waiting till the Beta xx

AFM even though FF will put me at 7DPO tomorrow I'm still going to start testing but I do think it's far too soon to tell me anything I'm hoping this month is my month but I don't know I just feel as though it won't be but we shall see I guess if I don't get my hopes up then I don't get too disappointed when AF shows xx AF is due Tues 5th July I'll test all way up to SAT which is DPO12 and if still BFN then I won't test after that as I don't think there is any point after then as the likely hood of getting a BFP after this date after receiving a negative is very slim xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- for some reason I thought you were further. Fx you get a bfp soon!

We did have a nice day. I went with my sister and nephew.


----------



## AshleyButters

Red- Hey I think I will get some B12 vitamins, I didn't know you can't overdose on them. It can't hurt so thanks for that advice!!!!

Angela- Thank you for your kind words and sharing your story with me! It's nice to hear that we have the spotting in common. I wish I knew what is was from! I had a progesterone test done and everything was fine so the RE didn't pay any attention to it, and said its just "normal" for me. So you get 3 IVF's....if it doesn't work after that then you would have to pay for it out of pocket???? You are very lucky with being in England! Over here in the US, NOTHING is covered. No insurance in my state (wisconsin) offers any fertility coverage. Nadda. So it is all out of pocket. IUI's are $1500, and for IVF it can be as low as $12,000. I have seen as high as $30,000. OUCH!

Krissie- How did the pics with DS go? :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie I think Im a day ahead of what FF is saying but we shall see xx

That's alot of money I wouldn't be able to afford that at all and no if the IVF all three didn't work then we'll go for adoption as that will be 2 yrs of TTC without help 6 months on clomid and three shots of IVF that hasn't worked so I wouldn't waste my own money at all there would be no point so adoption it will be xx


----------



## brandi91

Angela, can't wait for you to start testing! Fingers crossed!

Dogmommy, yes I'm on Femara this month. :) I took my first pill this morning. Im on 5 mg. 

Ashley, I'm also in the US (Tennessee) and have minimal coverage. My insurance will cover diagnostic procedures but not IUI or IVF and I have to pay out of pocket for those too. My doctor wanted to do IUI but once I figured that out I opted to try for a few months on Femara and trigger alone if we can get me ovulating.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi I've got absolutely everything crossed that Femera works xx

AFM 7DPO BFN but it is extremely early to be honest even if I am 8DPO like I think I am xx


----------



## RedRose19

Nice temp spike today Angela! Looking good. Fingers crossed.

I woke.feeling so so sick my ms seems to of doubled over night. I guess it's all.Good tho


----------



## AngelaALA

That is good red if the morning sickness is strong I would take that as a good sign hun xx

I don't like to read to much into my Temps as they're always good I never get any signs from the temp in the TWW xx


----------



## RedRose19

To be honesti think sometimes temping can make you feel worse, i used to temp when first ttc but i had to stop as my son kept waking me so was no good but, id use it enough to confirm ovulation then stop, although obviously after a few years i should of gone back to it as id of realised the last yeari wasnt ovulating on my own.


----------



## AngelaALA

That's what I use it for to confirm O I also like the fact that if I keep doing it it can tell me the exact day of O so I can see if BD was timed well and also I then know the exact date AF is due xx

Have you got any other symptoms Red have you told your family yet xx how far are you now off your scan xx


----------



## RedRose19

Apart from the nausea I've sore boobs, and since I've already big chested it makes it more uncomfortable I've started wearing my maternity bras to bed as its too sore. I've told close family like parents and siblings and my best friend. My scan is Friday week so once we have confirmation all is ok I don't care who knows after that.
Yes it's good to know exactly when you ovulated for due dates


----------



## AngelaALA

That's true xx

I know what you mean though I'd be the same keeping quiet till after your out the first trimester xx everything will be fine though hun I know it will xx


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks ladies! I'm 2 dpo today and hoping the time flies by! Angela I may test on the 7th since it will be 7/7. I'm getting a mid cycle booster trigger shot so if I test earlier it may be a false positive.

Angela it's much to soon fingers crossed you get your BFP this week!

Krissie let us know how the dr appt goes!

Brandi good luck with femera this cycle!

Red I don't blame you for wanting to know. I think I want to be surprised but I also want a gender reveal party!


----------



## AngelaALA

I know today was far too early but I said all along I was going to start testing on the Monday I bought 50 ICS one step really early strips only cheap so I'm not wasting any good ones by doing this xx today though I don't like symptom spotting at all due to it getting your hopes up but I've had really sensitive nappies which is strange as I don't generally have much sensation in them at all xx I'm just hoping and praying a second line starts appearing xx

FX for you Dogmommy I hope you get your BFP xx

And I would 100% want to know if it's a girl I'd want it proper girly and boy everything blue lol or both would be great since I may have dropped two eggs xx


----------



## RedRose19

Fx for today's test!


----------



## dogmommy

Mine too angela!!

Anyone ever heard of eating pineapple after ovulation?


----------



## krissie328

Yes, fresh pineapple core on 1-5 dpo is suppose to help with implantation.


----------



## AngelaALA

Same as Krissie above Dogmommy about pineapple core xx

AFM 8DPO BFN I'm only using ICS though at the moment I refuse to buy FRERS or anything till I atleast get something slightly showing on the ICS xx


----------



## RedRose19

I don't blame you, I got my bfp 9 dpo and even then it was so faint on a frer so it's definitely early days yet! I hope tomorrow brings a hint of a line and it gets darker. How is the nip sensitivity now? That's a good sign


----------



## AngelaALA

Still the same red still sensitive which is weird my Temps are weird too constantly falling at 97.90 they rose yesterday but now back down again to 97.90 which is weird xx

I've been looking at the pregnancy test feeds and there's a lot of negativity around the one step ICS people who got there BFPS showing the difference in other tests compared to the ICS and showing that ICS only show up very very faint really late on even after the missed period and don't get strong lines till atleast DPO20 so we shall see if no spotting by Sat then I may consider buying a different type of test xx


----------



## dogmommy

I'm 3dpo today so I'm going to try eating the core the next three days!

Angela I have read negative things as well about the one step tests. How many dpo do you usually start spotting?


----------



## AngelaALA

12DPO all though last month I started around 11DPO I'm thinking if no spotting at 12DPO I'll buy some better tests xx


----------



## brandi91

Angela, how was your test today?


----------



## RedRose19

How is everyone today


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM 9DPO BFN on IC thought I saw something but stark white I got really early clear blue tests I may take one of them tomorrow or wait till 12DPO if no spotting xx


----------



## AngelaALA

I've also put a new battery in my BBT see if that's the reason my Temps are not changing xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Have you started femera yet Brandi how's it going xx

Red my God 7 wks today only 4 more wks and you'll be out the dreaded first trimester it's gone so quick xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh and also nipples are still sensitive xx


----------



## krissie328

My appointment is tomorrow! :happydance:

I also started progesterone last night to bring on af since I haven't ovulated. I'm hoping to start clomid or femara when she arrives.


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks, i know, i must admit some days it feels like time is dragging, but overall it has gone fast, i feel so sick the last week more in the past 2 days i just want the firs tri over quickly. I feel bad for ds i cant go far as i feel so nauseous! 
Scan in 9 days.. getting nervous now!! 

Oooh sensitive nips are a great sign! How was todays test? Cant wait to see if you get a hint of something soon


----------



## RedRose19

Good luck tomorrow krissie! Xx


----------



## dogmommy

Good luck at your appt Krissie!

Angela hope you start seeing that line! Sensitive nips are a good sign!

Afm 4dpo and tomorrow I go in for my progesterone labs! Not really feeling any signs yet.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie exciting news about your appointment really hope it goes well hun look forward to hearing what the next move is xx

Red I'm sure there is nothing at all to worry about I'm sure the scan will go well xx

Dogmommy Goodluck I hope this is your month hun xx


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey ladies!!!! So I got my regular ob/gyn to prescribe me clomid. He gave me 50mg to do on CD5-9. But I have been scouring the internet and decided to try CD3-7 instead. I would be fine with multiples or a single so I figure 3-7 would give me more eggs. 

Today is CD3 for me so I am taking them tonight. Today was also the first day I started tracking my BBT. 

Anybody close to POAS??? :) :)


----------



## brandi91

Any pics Angela?

And I have tonight and tomorrow left for Femara! I'm getting my HSG done on Friday and my CD 14 ultrasound next Thursday, so at least I'll know either way if we can move forward with the trigger. Praying that we will be able to!


----------



## AngelaALA

FX Ashley and Brandi that you get your BFP this cycle xx

AFM 10DPO had a temp drop changed the battery in my BBT as my Temps have been strange this month took another IC BFN I'm not going to put any pics up Brandi unless I think I see something xx

On 12DPO I may just do an early clearblue says can take up to 6 days before AF it's expensive so don't really want to waste it xx


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi that's great! You should be extra fertile after the hsg.

Good luck Ashley!

Angela it's still early! Are you still having sensitive nips?

Arm 5 dpo and feeling bloated. Progesterone came back at 30! So I know I ovulated now just hoping the stars align for us!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- my appt went really well. Doctor suspects it's low progesterone coupled with bad embryos. He said when my labs were done this last time my progesterone was 0.7 (he said over 10 is ideal). Even with supplementation it was only a 7. So he is doubling my progesterone.

He wants me to do 3 more months of clomid and is optimistic we will get our sticky bean in that time. 

I'm currently on progesterone to bring on af then will start clomid again. 

He also did labs to check for clotting, thyroid and lupus just to rule them out.


----------



## dogmommy

That's great news krissie!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Again that's amazing Krissie that it went well FX you now get your sticky bean xx

Dogmommy they are still a little but the sensitivity is going away xx

AFM 11DPO BFN on IC I do think I'm out if I'm honest and weird thing with temp again back to 97.90 confused.com so weird I've changed the battery and took my temp at different times just to check and my BBT always gives different Temps each time but at 5am when I log it 97.90 everyone almost so strange I'm going to see what my temp is tomorrow if 97.90 again I'll buy a new BBT I'll also tell the DR about this an all wen I see her next xx


----------



## AngelaALA

*everyone almost I meant everytime almost


----------



## brandi91

11 DPO is still early for an IC!!! Fingers crossed for you this cycle!!!! Not sure about the temps. I took mine this morning and it was also high (97.9), which is strange because it is too early for me to O. 

How is everything for everyone else this month? 

I am going in for my HSG today. I am SO nervous. I am very sensitive to pain when it comes to procedures like this. I actually had a hymenectomy in 2013 because intercourse was painful. I think that is why I find all other procedures so painful too. So I'm really hoping this will be smooth sailing. I'm also nervous about the cost. Not sure if my insurance will be covering anything.


----------



## brandi91

Great news about the progesterone Krissie! I have low P too. Mine is usually a 0.4.


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry about the bfn but still early Angela! 

Great news krissie! I hope this gets you your sticky bean,

Brandi good luck I'm the same as you nervous before procedures like that but I found it didn't hurt too much and your definitely fertile after it. I'm surprised you were allowed take Clomid before this procedure, here it's not allowed until you check the tubes are open as risk of ectopic pregnancy. 

Dogmommy when are you gonna test?

Today I've zero energy! Hope everyone is well today


----------



## Vankiwi

Brandi hope the HSG goes ok, mine only hurt for about 3 seconds so hopefully you have a good experience too!


----------



## brandi91

Thanks red and van kiwi! Everything looked good and the pain was minimal! It was a relief!!!!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Glad it went well Brandi and everything is okay exciting times ahead though Brandi here's hoping you get your sticky bean xx


----------



## krissie328

Great news Brandi! Keeping eveything crossed for you!


----------



## dogmommy

That's great Brandi!

Red I just got a booster shot yesterday so I'll probably have false positives for a week. I'm going to start testing out the trigger tomorrow.


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM 12DPO took my 6 day early CB BFN with FMU so I'm not going to do anymore now just going to wait for AF another failed month only two months left of clomid I know it's not working for me but got to do it so I can move onto IVF but it is a waste of time I'm going through all this upset hormonal weight gain spotty skin for nothing every single month I hate it and just want to give in now the constant struggle feels too much now it's just getting me down I feel like throwing all my OPKS, HPTS, BBT and clomid in bin lying to DR saying I'm taking it when I'm not just to kill 2 months before she will refer us to IVF but the way I'm feeling I don't even think that will work either I'm just not meant to have kids it's never going to happen for me and I might as well face up to that fact and just stop


----------



## dogmommy

Angela I'm so sorry you got your BFN. I understand the feeling of disappointment. I believe I go through a period of grief every month that not a lot of people understand. But I do believe after a few days I do heal and I hope that for you. I saw something on pinterest that said don't give up on something you can't go a day without thinking about. So that drives me it will happen! I also see stories like red and I know if I wait it will be all of our turns.


----------



## RedRose19

I'm so sorry about the bfn Angela, but if I've learnt anything with lttc you can't give up, it Will happen, don't be so hard on yourself, it could be a problem with dh not you, a chemical issue or something, it sounds like your eggs are growing nicely and ovulated them ok so I do think the ivf will help if the Clomid doesn't beforehand. I totally understand the not using Clomid situation, and wouldn't blame you of you said you'd did them all and ready to move on. You Will get there just don't give up we are all here to support you. I hope your ok big hugs


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys for the support I'm just emotional always am around AF time due to the constant BFNS it can get you down plus clomid makes me even more emotional than I normally would be as well xx I'm glad I have you guys to talk to as no one in my life understands as I don't know one person who is going through this or has been through this before its so hard as when I try to talk to them because they ask all they say is you'll be fine it will happen eventually or well you got pregnant before so there's no issue really, yes I got pregnant but it wasn't a viable pregnancy and ended in a MC and it's the only time I've got pregnant in 2 yrs and 8 months of TTC they just don't get it, I guess the support also means more coming from you guys as well as I know you are all going through this too xx


----------



## brandi91

I'm sorry Angela :( I know how frustrating it is when the medicine isn't working and you still have to take it!!!! So you have to do two more rounds before IVF???? 

How is everybody else? 

Anxiously awaiting Thursday here. That's my ultrasound date to see if I have any follicles.


----------



## RedRose19

Feeling exhausted today and we took ds and his best friend to the zoo, a 3 hour drive up and again down, meltdowns a few throughout, home late , ate late, Late bed last night, up early with the kids this morning, made a dinner for mil birthday spend 3 hours cooking, kitchen was a tip after and ds kept screaming I was on edge and close to tears it was a long weekend and I had no energy left plus fighting my ms I just ended up in tears once everyone was gone. My amazing husband cleaned the kitchen, did the washing and bathed Jamie ready for bed. Even made me tea and hot water bottle. I read Jamie.to sleep and now I'm relaxing in my pjs watching tv feeling tons better! 

Scan friday!


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry your weekend has been rubbish red Goodluck for Friday not long to wait now xx

Brandie FX you have some juicy follies and a shot this month xx

AFM staring slightly spotting today so AF is right on que for Tuesday I'm going to take the clomid I don't think it will work and I'm now just going to focus on the IVF I'll do the clomid just in case for some reason it works but I don't think it will I'm just going to take these few next months as preparation for the next stage xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well AF is officially here I know FF was wrong and I'd Od the day before it said I had meaning that BD was timed perfectly again but no BFP contacted me DR so they can book me in for follicle tracking also requested to have my progesterone levels checked which they said shouldn't be an issue and will send out the blood request forms so we shall see xx roll on another month of clomid if my progesterone comes back low I'll be furious as that means I wasted four months well five including this month of clomid with no chance of a BFP due to it being low xx


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry about af hun big hugs I hope they do the bloods even for peace of mind really. Sounds like you are feeling a bit more pro active this cycle I'm sure it won't be long til you get your bfp if you tell those drs exactly what you want x


----------



## RedRose19

I was up all night getting sick :( not sure what from but I feel miserable in bed now but have to get up and try force something down to eat cuz Jamie is home soon from school I hope he will be relaxed


----------



## krissie328

So sorry af is here Angela. :hugs:

Red- I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## dogmommy

I'm sorry Angela. I'm glad they are going to check your progesterone. 

Red I hope you feel better. Make sure your resting as much as you need. Your body is working really hard right now.

Afm I'm 9dpo and having some slight cramping. Not sure if it means anything yet. I set up a consult next month for ivf. Really hoping I don't need it. I've been testing every morning and the tests are starting to fade. Fingers crossed they start getting dark.


----------



## RedRose19

Fingers crossed dog mommy they start getting darker! Its so hard when testing after the trigger shot!


----------



## AngelaALA

FX Dogmommy that the tests start getting darker xx so is IVF your next option too do you have to pay for it or does your insurance cover any costs xx

Red hope the sickness passes take it easy your body is going through big changes xx


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks I went back to bed once Jamie went to school and I felt better, feeling slow and heavy today. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## AngelaALA

Good glad your feeling better I'm fine nothing to really report here start clomid tonight that's about it xx


----------



## dogmommy

My tests are getting lighter. 10 dpo today and more cramping. Starting to feel out. My BETA is scheduled for Saturday. And if it's negative then I move on to ivf. My insurance will pay for two rounds. I'm really trying to stay positive but with all this cramping it's got me doubtful.


----------



## RedRose19

I had bad cramping too so your not out until af shows her ugly head!


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy here's hoping the tests change soon for you and you get your BFP xx I hope you don't have to move on to IVF but still it's great that your insurance will cover two goes of it as IVF can be expensive I've just know that me and DH will be going down the IVF root we have two months left on clomid but I'm not hopeful at all xx


----------



## brandi91

Good luck with Clomid this cycle Angela. Fingers crossed!

Dogmommy how are your tests today?

Red glad you're feeling better!!!

AFM I'm cycle day 13. I go in tomorrow for my ultrasound to see if I have any follies. I'm praying that I do!!!! I think I will be devastated if I can't move forward with the trigger.


----------



## RedRose19

I really hope it goes well for you brandi!


----------



## RedRose19

My poor jamie is abit, seems to be a tummy bug so i think me sick the other night was a bug! I just thought id eaten too much and ms. Now worried what effects tummy bug hasin growing baby


----------



## dogmommy

Red I'm sorry to hear. I'm sure baby is fine. I know plenty of woman that have had bad sicknesses during pregnancy. Your scan is Friday? You must be very excited. 

Brandi fingers crossed for you!!

Afm 11 dpo and tests are getting lighter. Fingers crossed tomorrow is darker. No symptoms other than cramps. No breast tenderness yet which is odd. My body may just be playing tricks on me.


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- fx for a nice follie tomorrow so you can trigger! 

Red- I hope you and Jaime feel better. I'm sure your little bub is fine. 

Dogmommy- keeping everything crossed for you hun. 

I'm cd 2 and will be starting clomid tonight. I've decided to to stick with 50 mg and see if the asprin and progesterone are the trick to getting a sticky bean.


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey mamas :) I have been reading all the responses, looks like no exciting news (yet!) I am CD 10, finished the clomid on CD7. I have been a wack job this month. Crying/fighting. I am wondering if is still because of the clomid in my blood stream. Or if I am just crazy on my own LOL!

I forgot to buy some OPKs so I am just temping and watching for any signs of EWCM. 

RED- how is the puregon and pregnyl....are they injectables? :)


----------



## RedRose19

Yes they are, well the puregon is the injectable the pregnyl is the trigger shot, I didn't find them too bad, felt a bit sick after a week bit the main thing is it worked, I was told its great if ovulation is your main concern .


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi FX you have a nice big follie growing xx

Red I'm sure no harm has come to the baby plenty of people get I'll during pregnancy and the baby is fine xx

Dogmommy I so hope your tests get darker FX for you xx

Ashley I'm the same on clomid I'm an emotional wreck and it last nearly the whole month I'm on it when I took my breather for two months my emotions did level out again xx

Krissie me and you are around the same cycle day so we'll be testing around the same time I really hope you get a sticky bean you deserve it xx


----------



## brandi91

Good luck Angela and Krissie! So sorry last cycle was a bust. :(

Ashley, good luck with Clomid this cycle!

Dogmommy, how are today's tests looking?

Red, good luck at your scan tomorrow!

I will be leaving my house in half and hour for my ultrasound. Not feeling very optimistic. I have no signs of O. I'll be really surprised if I have any follicles.


----------



## RedRose19

How did it go?


----------



## brandi91

Waiting to talk to doctor for now. But no mature follicles. :(


----------



## krissie328

brandi91 said:


> Waiting to talk to doctor for now. But no mature follicles. :(

Oh I'm so so sorry Brandi. Were there any that might develop?


----------



## brandi91

They're having me take 7.5 mg for the next five days and come back Thursday to see if there is any change. They said I didn't respond at all. I'm not feeling very optimistic.


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry to hear it Brandi xx I hope they come up.with a better plan


----------



## krissie328

I'm really sorry brandi. :(


----------



## brandi91

Thank you ladies. Honestly I'm pretty devastated but not shocked. I am nervous about the possibility of moving to injections because of cost.


----------



## RedRose19

I have to say I felt the same Brandi, we didn't have much money as we were paying for a new car etc 
But hopefully you are like us and it works first round, I think if you know its only ovulation or should I say lack of it stopping you get pregnant then the injections should not take long, that's what my fertility nurse said to me


----------



## brandi91

Thank you red! That does bring me reassurance. 

It was all I could do not to burst into tears at the doctors office. As soon as I got into my car I called my hubby and cried to him for about thirty minutes. I'm just so disappointed. I really hope adding 7.5 mg helps, and I've read some success stories. I mean, how can you take 5 mg for 5 days and then 7.5 for 5 days and have no response???? I'm just reaaaaalllllyyy hoping it works this time. But I'm not getting my hopes up. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi I'm so sorry to hear that my heart goes out to you but here's hoping and FX that 7.5 works if not there's loads of success stories on fs shots you will get your BFP and it will make it that much more special knowing how hard your journey has been xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Brandi hopefully it works! It's so hard getting bad news.


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi I'm so sorry. Hugs to you dear, I agree that injectibles may be worth a try!

Good luck this cycle krissie and angela!

AFM 12 dpo and BFN sore boobs and AF cramps bad this morning. I know this month was another failure. I really feel like I let down DH he seemed just as upset this morning. Now I sit and wait for my ivf consult. Going to stop the progesterone and I know AF will be here by the weekend.


----------



## brandi91

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I know I'm certainly not the only one who has experienced disappointment here. This has just been my biggest let down so far on this journey. I think the idea of a new medication and a new doctor had me too optimistic. I'm not usually a cryer, but I have been crying off and on all day. I am thankful that they didn't just cancel my cycle. I've read some positive things about adding in another dosage and it paying off. I think if I don't respond to that either my doctor may want to move to injectables. Anyone here have any experience with the cost of those?

Dogmommy I'm sorry about your bfn &#128577; Did you use a frer? When is AF due?


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry Brandi I've never done the injectables I really hope it doesn't come to that though FX for you xx

Dogmommy so sorry to hear that it's heartbreaking I fear I'll be also joining you down the IVF route too in a few months IVF has such a good success rate so don't loose hope maybe you will only need on round xx FX for you xx


----------



## RedRose19

Ah ladies just back from the scan, 1 beautiful babba with a beautiful hb :cloud9: I was so relieved I was measuring a day earlier so must of ovulated a few hours earlier or something then I thought. Now due February 14th


----------



## AngelaALA

Well peed off Dr's not doing follicle tracking clinic this month taking a break from it so told to call back next month on new cycle sending me for my progesterone to be checked at CD21 instead xx

Red that's fantastic news so glad the scan went well and the baby is developing well xx


----------



## brandi91

No follicle tracking? That's annoying! At least we know that you O so that it hopefully shouldn't be an issue, but it would be nice for you to be able to check your follicles!!

Congrats Red! Valentine's Day!


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats red! Valentine's baby! 

Angela I'm sorry no follicle tracking but you've had a least one every cycle , right? 

Afm negative BETA . My ivf appointment is next month I've called and got put on a waiting list to try and get in sooner to start the ball rolling. I've heard I may have to go on birth control for awhile. So nervous as this is the last effort to ever be a mom.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy so sorry on the BFN but I've heard IVF gives the best chance and I hope it works for you FX I doubt they will put you on birth control as that could hinder you but stay positive it will happen xx

And yes I have Od every month that's what worries me I have no issues with O always time BD perfectly and DH has no issues they can't find anything wrong so I don't understand why we can't get pregnant it's so frustrating xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Dogmommy yes you'll probably go on birth control to down cycle before all the meds. It's often only for a month though.


----------



## krissie328

So sorry dogmommy. I don't know about ivf. But I'm sure you will get your bfp soon. :hugs:

Angela- unexplained infertility would be incredibly frustrating. I hope you get your bfp soon, but at least you have the option of ivf if needed.

Afm, only one day of clomid left. I think we will start eod on cd 9.


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I'm CD7 today took last pill yesterday I think we'll start EOD tonight see how we get on xx


----------



## RedRose19

Exciting times ahead ladies the 2ww is not far away! Dogmommy I really hope the off brings you your bfp! 
I was sick again yesterday, although it was worse I was vomiting all night and day, I have woke feeling bit better. Dr had to call and see how I was gave me a shot to help the nausea but it didn't help much I was battling a tummy.bug and my ms so it was unbearable


----------



## brandi91

Dogmommy, I don't know much about IVF but I think I have heard of that before. 

Krissie and Angela, the TWW will be here before you know it! 

Red, sorry you've been so sick!!!! I hope you start feeling better. 

AFM I'm CD 17 and have 3 more days of Femara left. I go in for my ultrasound in five days to see if I I have any mature follicles. I've been getting some minor side effects while on this round of Femara (some headaches and a little bit of pelvic cramping). I'm not sure if it's actually from the Femara or if it's just my body. I'm so glad they are letting me double up this cycle in the hopes of having a mature follie rather than making me start the whole process over. I'm preparing myself for it not to work and trying to go in with low expectations. But I'm hoping for the best. 

I was just reflecting on how long it's been since I've had a natural period (without the use of BC or progesterone to induce). It has quite literally been 7 years (I'm 25). That is just crazy to me!!!! I've done some research on it and I can't find much. It makes me feel like I'm a super severe ovulation case! My doctor even mentioned something about "with an ovulation case as severe as mine". Ugh. So frustrating. I wish I know what was causing it. I know it's the PCOS, but still. I feel like it's just so severe. I am overweight but always was in a healthy BMI up until a couple of years ago. My doctor does want me to focus on losing weight and says that will help. But even in my healthy BMI my period never came. As a teenager (since I was 13) to now, I've probably only had 4-5 natural periods.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red loving your new pic FX your MS doesn't interfere too much with enjoying your pregnancy and here's hoping it goes away soon have you tried sickness bands xx

Brandi that must be frustrating for you not having natural periods I really hope this double dose works FX for you how you feeling at the mo xx


----------



## brandi91

Hey! I finished my medicine yesterday. I haven't been temping because my puppy chewed up my thermometer. Of course LOL. But I've just been taking the Femara and waiting to go in tomorrow afternoon. Hoping I will have some follicles but not counting on it. I did just feel a strange pain that could've been ovulation pain but I'm not sure. I hope not as heavy and I have not had intercourse in several days.


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you tomorrow Brandi! 

My temps are so high right now like post o high. I am hoping it's just residual clomid and will go down soon so I get a clear thermal shift.


----------



## RedRose19

Brandi ive my fingers crossed for you that those follicles have grown!

Angela not long now til the 2ww, i really hope you get a lovely surprise this cycle! Thanks i know its not really baby shape yet but i love the picture alot. 

Krissie not long for 2ww for you either hope you two will both grt bfp together how nice!

I think the tummy bug is completely gone thank god, was a nasty few days here, i felt like i was never gonna feel like myself again! I still have bad nausea but i got some sea bands for morning sickness and they seem to actually be working weirdly! 
Something so simple bringing so much ease! Ive noticed walking is already tiring me out which is not good so i gotta get into swimming or something and try be abit fitter its just this damn ms, i hope once the 12 weeks are here i can get out more and exercise


----------



## krissie328

I'm glad you are feeling better red! I cannot believe you are already 9 weeks! 

I should have 6 days until o. So less than a week! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks, i cant believe it either, in 6 days 1 4th of the pregnancy will be over with already, i cant wait til the nausea is completely gone so i can enjoy it! 

Eeek i cant wait to start thr 2ww count down with you ladies!


----------



## Vankiwi

Red seabands saved me with both pregnancies!

Good luck to the heading in to the 2ww!


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi Goodluck for today I hope you have a nice follie to see xx


----------



## brandi91

Thank you all!!!! Currently in the waiting room. We will see. Hubby and I should have BD on Tuesday to be safe but we didn't. So we will have to make up for it over the next few days if I have some follies ready.


----------



## RedRose19

Fingers crossed brandi


----------



## brandi91

Nothing. My largest was only 10 mm :(


----------



## krissie328

brandi91 said:


> Nothing. My largest was only 10 mm :(

Sorry hun! Did they advise what your next step is?


----------



## brandi91

They want me to go to injections. He is worried that I will over stimulate on them due to lack of stimulation on oral medications. He said he sees that a lot. If that is the case we will have to move to IVF. 

Hubby wants to take some time off.


----------



## AshleyButters

So my first month of BBT, and I posted it on my app (kindara) and a few people have said it was really hard to read. From what it looks like, it looks like I O'ed on CD10. Which would be EXTREMELY early for me. I dont know if I have even ovulated. I have had no EWCM due to the clomid. I took clomid 3-7 so I don't know how I could have ovulated that early. I am a late ovulator, usually O'ing on CD16/17. Guess I just keep BD'ing!!! I am on CD 18.


----------



## krissie328

Can you post a link Ashley? With clomid I've o'd cd 16 and 18. This cycle I am getting fertile cm signs at cd 10. So I'm keeping everything crossed I o sooner this time.


----------



## AshleyButters

Anybody? I have no idea how to read this. Maybe I didn't ovulate yet? Or no ovulation this cycle? Or CD10? Halp! LOL


----------



## krissie328

I don't think you o'd cd 10. Possibly cd 15, but you need more temps to see the pattern. Your chart us definitely hard to read this cycle.


----------



## AshleyButters

Thanks for the input Krissie! I have no idea, as this is my first month, all I have been looking for is a dip and then a higher temp and thats what it looks like on CD10 to me. But I bet CD15 is right. I usually O CD14-17. At least that is what I have gathered from OPKs!


----------



## krissie328

Typically you need to see a sustained rise over the previous 5 temps. So while you had a dip and rise at cd 10 those higher temps were the same as the previous 5. I believe they say a shift of 0.4 higher than the previous temps to confirm o. Even though cd 15 rise is not quite that high it's higher than the previous temps. 

Have you been doing opks?


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi so sorry to hear that I don't know whether this will help but a woman on another thread called star e is going through the same as you she did not respond to oral Meds and moved onto injections they tried to push her to do IVF as told her she could over stimulate her insurance doesn't cover it only covers IUI so they did that the first month she did over stim and ended up getting cysts which took a while to go away then the next month she could try again they started on a low dose which didn't work but slightly increased it that month still and it worked one beautiful follie they triggered and now she is in her first ever TWW, the DR now knows her correct dose too now so even though you may over stim don't give up hope Star e never and she's now enjoying the TWW that she's never experienced before I hope her story helps you xx

Ashley I agree with Krissie it does look more like CD15 you have a slight dip just keep tracking your temp and I think your coverline/Crosshairs will be a line level with the three straight Temps one after the other at the beginning of your chart xx FX and Goodluck for this cycle xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I'm just waiting to O haven't got a BFP on OPKS yet but thought I may have Od yesterday as got a bit of pain like O pain loads of EWCM and in a little bit of the EWCM there was a tiny streak of red blood confused about that thought it may have been slight O bleed which can happen from the follies bursting but my Temps have not increased so I'm unsure I'll keep an eye on that if anymore then straight to the Dr's I'll go as you can never be too careful when it comes to stuff like that especially when your taking Clomid.

I think from the EWCM and OPKS appear to be getting slightly darker I reckon I'll O around CD15-16 I'll get a BFP OPK about CD14-15, my bloods CD21 fall on a Sunday so I'll have to get them done on CD22 instead but I can't see that making too much of a difference xx I'm feeling like this maybe a big O like when I dropped three eggs due to the same discomfort I'm feeling as I did last time but I won't know if this is the case as I'm not getting follicle tracking this month as Dr isn't doing it xx me and DH also started BD EOD starting from CD8 just to cover all basis and will probably continue well after O is confirmed just to be on the safe side FX for me as only one more round of clomid to go now before we have to move to IVF xx


----------



## brandi91

Good luck this cycle Angela and Ashley! 

Thank you everyone for your kind words. Hubby said he wants to give it another year before we start with these expensive treatments. He said it's a combination of money and wanting a little more us time. I took that news pretty hard yesterday, but I am feeling better about it today. We won't be preventing in the meantime.


----------



## krissie328

Oh brandi I am sorry to hear that. :hugs: Hopefully after a break he will have a change of heart. 

I think I am getting ready to o. I have watery cm and my ovary is bothering me. I am really hoping I get my positive opk soon. We've had well timed bding so I'm optimistic we are doing all we can.


----------



## AngelaALA

I hope the break helps Brandi and you never know you may get a surprise BFP here's hoping the future does bring you your special bundle of joy xx

FX you O soon Krissie sounds like your covering all bases with BD xx

AFM got my BFP Smiley on digi OPK so I'll officially O tomorrow as usual me and DH have been BD EOD which has been hard as we are on opposite shifts this week but we've done it we BD on Fri morning last and will BD Sunday morning and possibly Monday and Tuesday too just to cover all basis xx


----------



## AngelaALA

How is everyone getting on xx


----------



## RedRose19

Grand here, it's hot here so I'm already uncomfortable but I'll get over it. How's everyone? I'm considering going swimming but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## AngelaALA

You should do red to cool down xx glad your doing well not long now till you'll be in your second trimester xx

I'm good thanks 4DPO so I'm now in my TWW again xx it's hot in England too but I'm not complaining as before we know it it'll be raining again xx


----------



## RedRose19

Yay for the 2ww! I really hope you get a lovely surprise! When will you test?


----------



## RedRose19

Oh I booked my gender scan for September14th so I will know then! Any guesses ?


----------



## AngelaALA

Ooohh are you carrying more upfront or all over they say all around a girl all up front a boy xx

Here's hoping for a nice surprise but I doubt it I'm debating whether to start at 8DPO or 10 8 will be this Sunday 10 will be Tuesday I've gone OTT with tests though I'm collecting them I've got about 30 ICs a Frer a morrisons own brand two 4 day early asda own a 6 day early CB and digi CB definitely not buying anymore xx


----------



## krissie328

I got crosshairs :happydance:. So 3 dpo today. I will start testing at 7 dpo as per doctors request.

Red- I think :pink:.


----------



## RedRose19

You know i felt i was carrying all high but i think it was all bloat, seems abit flatter today, with my son the bump was def all bump rather than round, i guess its too soon to tell bump wise, but my brain for some reason keeps automatically referring to baby as her and she!

Yay for cross hairs krissie i hope this is your sticky bean! 

Angela i definitely think youve enough tests now lol, sure cant hurt to start at 8 dpo with so many ics lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Yay for the CHs Krissie me and you are around the same DPO I'm just one day ahead so we can be testing buddies xx

Red ooohh that could be a good sign referring to the bean as a girl it's like your body and mind already knows FX I hope it is then you got one of each xx

I know I've definitely got enough tests I've accumulated them over the past couple of months as refuse to use any of the others unless I think I see something on an IC as I don't want to waist them I'm thinking same as you start 8DPO as with that many tests I can afford to xx


----------



## AshleyButters

So I decided to transfer all my kindara data to fertility friend, and you girls were so right! It said I O'ed on CD 15. I will post a pic here. How do I get it on my siggy (I only have it on my phone, not the computer version)

Anyways I am on CD25. Not feeling anything and just so use to getting BFN's that I am planning for my next cycle. Want to ask Dr. to increase my clomid to 100mg. I had a progesterone drawn on CD22, it was normal. 

My baby (my youngest son) will be 8 on Monday :nope::nope: I need to get on this baby making thing! I wanted my kids to be close in age, but I guess God is planning something else!

Anybody close to testing? I am not testing this cycle. I stopped a long time ago. I won't test until I miss my period for a few days.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1399.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## krissie328

Ashley- click on the 3 lines in the upper right corner. Click share chart and data. In there you can make a ticker like mine to share. I don't know how to do the chart from mobile only on desktop. You can visit the desktop version ok your phone and get a thumbnail under the share tab.


----------



## RedRose19

Wow your all in the 2ww now! How exciting! Just 3 days til you start testing Angela!
I have got everything crossed ladies I hope we get a flood of bfps


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Red xx

Ashley same as Krissie you can only do it through desktop version you can access the desktop version on your phone xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM DPO6 my Temps have gone through the roof very unusual but that could be down to me catching DHs summer cold I'm full of it plus it's really warm over here at the moment we're having a heat wave I'll see how my Temps are over the next few days but I'm going to start testing on Sunday which will be DPO8 xx


----------



## Vankiwi

I'm looking forward to your tests Angela!


----------



## RedRose19

Eek sounds good, I hope this is your cycle


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol here's hoping hun but I think my Temps going so high due to being full of a cold we shall see not long till test date xx


----------



## RedRose19

I feel ive overdone things today feeling crampy and sore


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh God take it easy red put your feet up and have a rest xx


----------



## krissie328

Red- yes, please rest and feel better.

Angela- your chart looks great. Even if it is a cold. :)

Afm, just going to continue eod bding until af arrives. I have no idea if I have o'd because my temps are being difficult.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie here's hoping you O soon are you having any bloods taken this month to confirm O xx

AFM I knew that temp spike was due to my cold as I was at my worst yesterday think I'm coming out the other side of it now and my Temps have gone back down xx I'm still going to start testing tomorrow with ICS xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Red how is the pregnancy going by the way how are you coping on this heat has your morning sickness started to subside xx


----------



## RedRose19

Krissie i hope your temps settle soon so you know for sure, i think the heat messes up temps too, esp with toddlers if your up at all to them,

Angela i cant wait to see your tests!

Its going good thanks as, i think im through the worst of the ms now i do have minor waves now and again and ill probably have those abit longer but it wasnt as bad as it was between week 6 and 9 . With jamie i had those minor waves til week 16 on and off. 
I feel abit better today but we are about to do some painting so i hope my bump will be ok, i feel huge already and i kmow its probably bloat too. 
11 weeks tuesday and i ordered a fetal heart monitor it says from 9 weeks so hopefully i can hear something. I also have dr appt monday, and i also have my next scan in 11 days!it came so fast


----------



## AngelaALA

My God that has come around quick can't wait to see a pick of your next scan it will be so much more detailed xx don't over do it though with the painting and take care with the fumes xx


----------



## krissie328

I loved my fetal doppler. Remember to take it easy hun. 

So third day of low temps and no more crosshairs. So I'm counting this cycle as a bust and just waiting for a new one.


----------



## brandi91

Good luck Angela! Glad everyone is doing well! 
Hubby still is wanting to wait another year or so. I don't get too depressed unless I think about it.


----------



## AshleyButters

So today is CD27, noticed a speck of blood in my cm, and saw that it is a little pinkish. I expect AF sometime Monday-Wed. Ugh. So I am thinking of asking the Dr. to bump up my clomid to 100mg. After that, if that doesn't work I am wondering what will come next. What kind of injectibles would they probably recommend? Any idea for any lower cost ones? All my stuff is out of pocket. So much for "insurance" lol.


----------



## AngelaALA

Ashley still got my FX for you that that could be IB I hope the witch doesn't get you I've not done injections so I can't answer your questions xx

Brandi that is frustrating but maybe the break will give you your BFP how do you feel about it xx

Krissie I hope it's not a bust FX you get your BFP on OPK xx

AFM start testing tomorrow but I'm not hopeful then again I never am but still get emotional around AF time xx


----------



## AshleyButters

Thanks Angela! Sadly for me, this is a typical thing I experience every month, so I know its AF. UGH I don't know how many more tears/how much more anger I can take! Anybody with me! LOL

I'm glad you girls are here with me, even if this is the club NOBODY wants to be apart of LOL


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm with you Ashley I feel your pain I go through it too everytime AF arrives and so does DH he seems how upset it makes me, I'm like you I start spotting for 3-2 days prior to AF arriving xx

Big hugs for you will you be doing Clomid again next month xx

AFM 8DPO BFN which is understandable as extremely early but if I'm honest I've not got my hopes up this month I don't expect to get a BFP at all as I really don't think Clomid is working at all I just want to get next month out the way with my last dose of clomid so we can move on to IVF xx


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry about the bfn and the spotting, really sorry ladies I feel your pain and I wish nice women got the babies they deserve asap. Your time will.come ladies I know it, don't give up xx 
Ashley I didn't get a choice of injections I was just prescribed puregon , it was my first time taking it, and it was the only thing that got my follicles growing, it cost me 160 because of a drug payment scheme which means you pay some, the government pays the rest. But I was told they should of coat me 800 Euro per cycle, I imagine America it's more. It's so hard when it cost so much but hopefully you will get pregnant first cycle!


----------



## krissie328

Sorry about bfn Angela, but like you said you're still so early!

Afm, af arrived this morning. Since I o'd do early im considering taking clomid later. But I'm going to do a bit of research first.


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh God so sorry AF arrived Krissie what was you taking this month O must have come extremely early in your cycle xx


----------



## krissie328

I did clomid cd 2-6, 50 mg. 

Looking at my chart I suspect cd 7. I started opks the next day and they were really dark. I wasn't tracking cm either so not sure about that. 

I'm just so glad that cycle is done. It was so stressful. Hopefully no crazy early o this cycle


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry about af! I hope next cycle you don't ovulate so early! It's not great for egg quality! I wouldn't take Clomid later, it's recommended usually those that have long cycles take it early you want the Clomid to work before you ovulate, if you take it CD 5 to 9 but ovulate on CD 9 you won't even have finished the Clomid, but that's just my understanding I may be wrong. Although saying that I ovulated on CD 10 so I know it's possible and to get a healthy pregnancy from it.


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping FX for you xx

I get my bloods drawn tomorrow meant to be today as it's CD21 but not open today with it being Sunday I know I've Od so they're pointless really xx


----------



## krissie328

Red- thanks hun. I've settled on cd 3-7 instead of 2-6.

In the past I've od cd 15-18. So this was just weird. I brought af on with progesterone so maybe I already had an egg or something.


----------



## AshleyButters

Red-thanks for the info about the injections! And see the thing is, I did a clomid IUI through a fertility clinic (with 50mg clomid), months ago, and I did grow 2 mature follicles and maybe 1 or 2 smaller ones. So I know I do grow follicles with it. I do ovulate on my own. 

Krissie- sorry about AF, but at least you can plan your next cycle! (Thats all I ever can be positive about when I get AF lol) My Dr. prescribed me CD5-9 this past cycle, but I ignored him and did 3-7, because *my* thinking is that I would have more follicles-more targets for that darn sperm!

I am thinking this cycle I may just listen and try CD5-9. I heard that will give you a stronger ovulation, which I think I need. 

This past month I noticed I didn't have any EWCM. I only had watery. Any girls have suggestions for this? I am thinking of using pre-seed?

I've been crying off and on the past few days. I deleted my FB months ago because I couldn't deal with all the pregnancies in my face.

I just feel like I am in a weird position, which others will understand because I do have kids. I am so lucky, and I never had any problems even getting pregnant with them. But I so badly want to give my DH babies of his own. 

My "baby" will be 8 tomorrow. I always imagined just popping out kids boom boom boom and being one of those moms who has like 7 kids under 7. Guess thats not in the cards for me.

I will be 30 in August, so I feel a real rush. It will be 2 years of TTC in November of this year. I always imagined leaving the number of kids up to God, I guess he has a message for me LOL!!!


----------



## krissie328

Ashley- did dh have a sa? 

I agree I'm looking forward to planning this cycle now. I got back to work on the 8th so hoping to chill and hopefully catch that eggie. 

Does ewcm I have found drinking grapefruit juice a couple hours before dtd really helps. I have also used preseed and really like it.


----------



## AngelaALA

Ashley I feel your pain I have no children yet but been TTC 2 yrs 8 months I always thought I would have no issues never even entered my mind we would struggle to have a baby seeing everyone around me popping children out left right and centre breaks my heart xx we all know how you feel here and are all here for support and to listen xx

I've used preseed which worked really well and also found grapefruit juice worked well too I would drink two glasses a day for around four days the run up to O on O and just after xx


----------



## krissie328

Yea, we get it. My friends kids are 11, 10, 9, and 7. It was a rough few years when dh and I were first married. Then I had to watch their parents with all the firsts, ect. It sucks cause my ds is 2 and all their kids are older. But hey now I get babysitters lol.


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM DPO9 using FMU BFN I don't feel any sadness this cycle though seeing BFNS as I really think IVF is the way forward for me I just have to go through the motions of Clomid before they'll allow me to move on I'll keep testing all the way up to DPO12 then I'll stop after that and wait for AF I'm only going to use ICS which I know aren't the best even the 6 day early ones like mine but refuse to use my more expensive ones if I'm getting BFNS on the ICS xx


----------



## Aphy

Hi Ladies, I am new to the world of Clomid after being diagnosed PCOS this month. Starting it first time on Thursday (CD5-9) 50mg. What's the chances that it works first round? My gynae wasn't very informative


----------



## krissie328

Aphy- I have no idea what the statistics are for clomid each round. My personal experience I conceived ds first round. However, ttc #2 I'm now on round 3. 

There are several girls on this thread that clomid did not work for and have used injections or ivf.


----------



## dogmommy

Hi aphy. I've heard a lot of success stories on just the first round. Hopefully it works for you!

I've been taking some time off electronics and just trying to stay positive and calm but now I'm at cd13 and I just took an opk and it's not positive but very very close. So I tried to go thru and update myself on everything that's been going on. 

Krissie I'm sorry about AF. Hopefully this next cycle works out better for you.

Angela fingers crossed clomid does the trick before ivf. But if you need it it looks like we might be ivf buddies.

Red I can't believe how fast you are moving along. Have you announced it yet?

Ashley I understand your frustration. Hopefully your dr can find you a fix so you can give dh a bundle of joy.


----------



## Aphy

Thanks everyone for the info. Guess it's all just a waiting game in the end


----------



## krissie328

Lovely to hear from you dogmommy. That's great you are about to o. Fx for you! 

I'm doing remarkably well considering its cd 2. I'm feeling optimistic for a change. I'm going to start my clomid tomorrow. 

In tmi news- my period has had a good flow to it! I'm pretty sure that's part of my good mood. The last few light cycles have really bothered me. And this one feels almost normal.


----------



## RedRose19

Hopefully krissie it means ovulation will be better for it too! Fingers crossed!

Nice to see you dogmommy, hope your ok, i hope your wait for ivf isnt too long i understand the break away from here. X yeah after our scan we announced a few days later we just thought weve seen the heartbeat and know its ok, so thought wed announce on fb, it was nice, our family already knew 

Id a dr appt today had bp and urine checked, she wants me to come in every 4 weeks so ill be back about 15/16 weeks, perfect to see her before i go away on hokiday make sure i am ok


----------



## Aphy

AF is really being weird this month. Started spotting cd29-31 with no other symptoms of AF. Then on cd32 I had proper AF with the terrible cramps and all (this was yesterday) and now today it's gone back to practically being spotting. Could I be finishing already? Last month similar thing happened and AF lasted only 3 days after spotting for a week. Gynae said that the actual length of period doesn't matter at all and that it doesn't matter if it varies. I know via blood work that I didn't ovulate this past month,would that explain weird AF? What were others AF experiences like on months they didn't ovulate?


----------



## AshleyButters

Krissie- Yep we have done 2 SA, everything normal with hubby. Everything normal with me. Unexplained infertility for us. sigh lol

Angela-thanks for the tips on the preseed and grapefruit juice! I am gonna stock up on both lol

Aphy- Hey welcome! I am sure your gyno was vague because it really is up in the air. I have heard plenty of people saying clomid worked for them the very first time (which I hope happens for you!) But then lots of people it didn't work for them. I think its really hard to say the odds of it working the 1st/2nd/3rd etc time. I am starting my 3rd time of clomid this month.

Dogmommy-So glad to see you back on here! I understand, I take breaks from babyandbump cuz I don't like to "obsess" about TTC things. I know you are in IL, which fertility clinic are you going to Do you know how much it will cost for IVF? I went to a clinic in Rockford, and did an IUI for $1500. I know 1 cycle of IVF there costs $7k plus about $5k in meds. 

AFM- Dr. won't increase my clomid because I am ovulating on it. GRRRR. I told them I already ovulate on my own, and that I want MORE! lol. They were like increasing the clomid will do nothing blah blah blah because you are responding to it. So I am stuck at 50mg again this month. They said call them back if I get BFN again. I may schedule a HSG. But not very fond of chemicals/dyes shooting through my tubes. Pretty sure they will find nothing. I mean I did get pregnant the first month we were TTC, so *I* believe that my tubes have to be open. Right? 

I have heard of lots of people getting pregnant soon after a HSG. So I may bite the bullet and try it. Anybody ever have one? Some people claim its "nothing more than PMS cramps", while others I have heard say it is worse than child birth and it took 3 nurses to hold her down because of the pain. GULP


----------



## RedRose19

Ashley I reckon the hsg depends if there is blockage if there is pain, mine was painless apart from the thing going in but it was more uncomfortable and awkward not painful, but I've heard if the tubes are blocked it hurts because it can be scared tissue. I think hsg are supposed to be done before Clomid incase you've any blockages

Hi aphy it depends from.person to person and it usually why your taking it, for me I wasn't even ovulating and no follicles growing, I tried Clomid and it had zero affect, just caused me weight gain! I had to move onto injections and it worked first cycle for me , the fertility clinic weren't surprised because that was our only issue , no ovulation, everything else was more or less ok. Like ignoring been older or sperm.issues my % of getting pregnant would of been much lower so it really depends on your own circumstances and those details make a big difference


----------



## AngelaALA

Aphy FX it works first time for you if clomid does make you O then that should sort out AF for you xx Clomid does work for a lot of people but unfortunately I'm looking at being one of the ones it doesn't work for I'm on cycle 5 at 50mg got one more cycle then they'll move me to IVF xx

Ashley like you ours is unexplained infertility too no reason we can't get pregnant but I'm LTTTC they also won't increase my dosage as like you they said I'm responding well to the treatment but I O naturally anyway I don't think it's working at all xx FX that it still works for you though xx like red said I had the HSG before I started Clomid there was a little but of pain when dye went in but that's it xx

Red amazing news you have announced it and how reassuring you go for regular check ups stops all the worry xx

Dogmommy yes we could be IVF buddies keep me posted on how it all works I am really interested as I honestly don't believe it will come to that for me xx FX for you hun that it works first cycle xx

AFM done another IC before bed BFN xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Ashley I had an HSG, it hurt for like 3 seconds and then was fine!


----------



## AshleyButters

Vankiwi said:


> Ashley I had an HSG, it hurt for like 3 seconds and then was fine!

Did you get pregnant after?


----------



## RedRose19

I got baby on the Doppler today, took me 20 mins!
A week til next scan. I hope the time goes fast!


----------



## dogmommy

Ashley I've also heard that after an hsg you are very fertile. I think it's more awkward and discomfort than pain. But it really is a quick test. I've never had one but had to help during radiography school. I'm going to a clinic in Schaumburg. My RE is dr charles miller he's one of the best heard. My insurance covers two rounds of ivf so I'm not sure the prices.

Red that's great news you will get regular check ups and keep getting reassured on your lil peanut :)

Krissie im happy to hear your flow is more norm!!

Angela did you get your blood results back? Fingers crossed you get your bfp this month or next.


----------



## Vankiwi

AshleyButters said:


> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> Ashley I had an HSG, it hurt for like 3 seconds and then was fine!
> 
> Did you get pregnant after?Click to expand...

Not directly after. But did get pregnant first round of Clomid.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red not long to wait now for your next scan exciting times ahead xx

Dogmommy yes got my results today CD21 was 103 which showed ovulation 

AFM DPO11 still BFN my Temps are slowly dropping everyday too I don't think I'm pregnant at all I'll still do tests each day just because I have so many but I'm not holding out any hope that they'll change as they are stark white I'm only doing ICS and won't take any others at it will be a waist of a good test xx I've got one more month on clomid before I move on to the next phase of my treatment so I'll embrace it give it my best shot but I'm not holding out any hope xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Ashley I found an old comment of mine about how to do the chart on your signature as I was looking through for my old blood results from Jan to compare with these ones so here's how you do it:

Go to fertility friend.com and click on 'sharing' at the top of the page and then click 'get code'. When your on the sharing page look for the bbcode link (the thumbnail one) and copy it. Then go into your signature settings on here and paste the link into the signature and save it, it should be on your sig then


----------



## AshleyButters

Thank you for posting that Angela! I may not temp anymore, my temps are pretty erratic (I think its because I move around a lot at night).

CD1 for me....was having really bad cramps yesterday and this morning I woke up expecting AF, she didn't show and I started to get a little excited. Started psyching myself out. Then she came a few hours later. UGH.

I have been calling around trying to get a price for a HSG, so far nobody can give me an answer. So frustrating. They only have guesses or ballpark answers.


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry AF came Ashley, I hope next month you have more luck and you find sum were that does the HSG xx

AFM DPO12 still stark white BFN I know I'm out my Temps have slowly decreased every day plus I should have at least a hint of a line by now so I'm just waiting for AF to come on Sunday one more round of clomid to go before we move on to IVF xx


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry about af Ashley I hope you can get a hsg sorted it might really help get your sticky bean!
Angela so sorry about the bfn :hugs: I hope if Clomid isn't for you that the next cycle goes quick for you so can get started with ivf!


----------



## krissie328

Sorry af came Ashley. Hopefully you can get a clear answer soon for your hsg. 

Angela- like red said I hope this next cycle is a fast one and you can start your ivf journey. 

Afm, the clomid is definitely making me more emotional this round. I'm really hoping it works.


----------



## AngelaALA

I know how you feel about the emotions on Clomid I get emotional and teary off 50mg God knows how you feel off 70mg

AFM me and DH BD which was good nice to do it not on routine and regimented but I started bleeding afterwards so it's a given the spotting has started I'm definitely out this month but like you guys say one more month that's it and we can move on to the next step in meantime I'm going to get fit again and healthy give myself the best chance possible for IVF to work xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm defo out this month AF hasn't arrived yet but she will after work due to AF not coming yet took another different test complete stark white BFN so I am defo out she will show her head at some point through the night plus I got a bit of AF style cramping today and bloating xx

How is everyone else doing xx


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry about af Angela, hope your ok xx
How is everyone?

It's very quiet I was busy all weekend, it was bank holiday here and lots on, Dh and I used a voucher we won at Xmas for tea for two in a fancy hotel. It was amazing and we went without ds so was nice to have time alone together! Scan tomorrow!


----------



## Aphy

Wow, tea at a fancy hotel sounds lovely and romantic! Glad you were able to treat yourselves like that  

No real update this side. CD10 today so still waiting to O and to see if first round of Clomid worked or not. Don't know why but I just have a feeling that it didn't. It's only my first round so still another 5 months of it to go but I found myself this morning reading up to see whether my medical aid doesn't cover ivf -which they don't :( I am hoping that Clomid doesn't lengthen my cycle though, it's long enough as it is and the wait is torture.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## RedRose19

I hope the Clomid works for you hun, I know it's hard but try relax, although I find Clomid tends to make us ladies very emotional and its hard.

Thanks it was our 4 wedding anniversary so was nice to do something. The voucher came with a free glass of procescco but course I couldn't use it and dh was driving so we told them and he offered us non alcoholic mocktails! so nice and lovely to be thought of.


----------



## AngelaALA

Aphy FX Clomid works for you hun and O comes soon xx

Red that sounded lovely a nice meal me and DH need to do something like that xx

AFM AF came full swing today it's been weird as came a day late started yesterday but was so so light but today OMG it's full swing today and the cramps I've never had AF cramps this bad before they're awful xx


----------



## krissie328

Hope you feel better soon Angela. :hugs:

Aphy- we are the same cd. Fx clomid works hun. 

Red- that sounds like so much fun. I'm glad you had a lovely time. I'm looking forward to your scan tomorrow.

Afm, cd 10 and waiting to o.


----------



## Aphy

Red Rose - Happy anniversary!

Thanks Krissie328, here is to hoping the wait is worth it for us!

AngelaALA - thanks! Hope your pain subsides soon. Hot water bottles are your friend ;)


----------



## RedRose19

Ah no sorry to hear Angela af is being biatch i hope she is gine soon


----------



## RedRose19

Scan went well today, we had a shy but wiggly baby, ivegot to have a genetic scan which basically is just a detailed scan, but it means i can see babys gender so cancelled the one i booked and gonna save 100 euro. They only dping it because jamie has a bleeding disorder so they wanna make sure blood is flowing ok.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red AF is on its way out and should be gone soon I'm on day two of my last round of clomid starting a fitness thing I've signed up to on Monday in prep for IVF hope it's worth it xx

Rrrr so glad you got to see your baby wriggling around that's amazing and hope the next scan goes well do you want to know the sex xx


----------



## Aphy

Hi ladies, hope everyone doing well! I'm on CD13 today. Since yesterday afternoon I have been having on and off light cramps in my left ovary region. I am hoping thats an indication that I might actually O this month  OPK negative yesterday which was to be expected. I am really bad at tracking cm - tmi but it often feels wet there but when i check there isnt anything more than the average. it hasn't become creamy or ew so will try keep an eye on that.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## RedRose19

AngelaALA said:


> Red AF is on its way out and should be gone soon I'm on day two of my last round of clomid starting a fitness thing I've signed up to on Monday in prep for IVF hope it's worth it xx
> 
> Rrrr so glad you got to see your baby wriggling around that's amazing and hope the next scan goes well do you want to know the sex xx

I hope by.some miracle this cycle is your magic one but if not I'm glad you've a plan ready to go. The fitness thing sounds great it's never a bad thing to feel prepared!.
Yes I wanna know the sex definitely! Just 8 weeks to go!

Aphy it sounds like something is happening, good luck and I hope you catch that eggy! X


----------



## AngelaALA

Aphy hello on this thread too lol Clomid can dry up CM it that to me for a few months at the start try grapefruit juice drinking a glass a day it does work also try preseed too FX for you xx

Red I would be the same I would want to know too so I could prepare better so made up for you exciting times ahead xx

I'm not massively overweight need to loose a stone to get in the healthy bracket so it shouldn't take me long but if I can show the hospital that I'm committed then hopefully it will go in my favour and our wait to start it won't be long xx


----------



## RedRose19

You should be grand so, I'm least three stone over when the clinic first met me and that was after loosing one stone, I lost a second and they were happy with that. They just want to see the effort. 
I also spoke to the midwife about my experience last time and I thought the midwife was going to cry, I told her my midwife with Jamie was not nice or supportive an they said I didn't have to have the same midwife


----------



## AngelaALA

That's good hun glad you get to choose someone else as it's a very stressful time with hormones raging and all that you don't need a midwife making it more difficult for you xx


----------



## dogmommy

Sorry about this cycle Angela my fingers are crossed for this next cycle. Good luck with the fitness!

Red so exciting to actually get to see your little peanut! 12 weeks already !!

Aphy fingers crossed you get a positive opk soon! I agree with Angela on the preeseed it does help!

Afm 10 dpo and have not tested. Not very hopeful for this month as we only got one BD session in as it was a stressful week. And Im not on Clomid anymore but Maybe it will work tho.


----------



## RedRose19

I hope so dogmommy that you get a lovely surprise


----------



## brandi91

Good luck dogmommy! Let us know if you test! Angela, sorry about AF. The fitness thing sounds good. I hope everyone else is doing well!!!! 

Hubby and I are still just focusing on taking a break for a while. I haven't been back to the doctor. I'm staying on the metformin but that is it. I'm debating if I want to take prometrium every month or if I want to work on bringing back my cycles naturally (which by my complete lack of natural cycles, I don't know if that would be effective or not). I've been drinking spearmint tea. I've been reading that it lowers androgen levels, which cause me not to ovulate and cause all of the other PCOS symptoms. I'm hoping it will work.


----------



## Vankiwi

Brandi I know of a few people on here that had success with the spearmint tea, worth a shot!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Brandi. I've heard a lot of great things about spearmint tea. 

I am so over the wait to o. I really thought I'd have a positive opk by now. I'm testing 3 times a day so I'm certian I won't miss it this time. 

Yesterday my ovary pain was intense! I actually was worried about cysts. And it's on both sides but today it's much more tolerable.


----------



## AngelaALA

FX Dogmommy even if it's a slim chance it's still a chance xx

Brandi I'm hoping AF does come naturally for you xx

Krissie FX O comes soon xx


----------



## brandi91

Yay!!!! Well shockingly AF came today! The first one in eight years without progesterone!!!!!!! I assume the Femara just worked late....


----------



## krissie328

That's great Brandi. I'm sorry af arrived but at least you know it worked even if it was late.


----------



## RedRose19

It could of gotten into a rhythm or pattern but it's all good signs. The peppermint tea is great it's supposed to work wonders for pcos it helped me lower testosterone and I lost weight quicker. Apparently cinnamon tea helps too so I drank both (not at the same time lol) I hope it helps you brandi!

How is everyone today


----------



## krissie328

I'm super emotional and down today. I still haven't got a positive opk and I'm cd 15. With all my pain on Friday I'm concerned it might have been a cyst. My cm has turned creamy which makes me even more worried. :(


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi yay for AF glad it came naturally xx

Krissie so sorry O hasn't come yet I hope it does for you I remember one month I Od as late as CD21 please don't give up hope xx

AFM started my health kick today can't believe how unfit I am my God but got to start somewhere right xx


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi that's great news! Glad you're not waiting around for AF :)

Krissie hopefully O is around the corner. Before the trigger shot I would O around cd19. I hope no cyst in there! Will dr do an ultrasound for you?

13 dpo today and I broke down and took an ic hpt and BFN. I really think AF will be here the next few days. I'm not too upset bc we really just wanted to take time off ttc pressures. My ivf consult is next Monday hopefully we will be able to start the process soon!


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear that Dogmommy but I really hope ivf does the trick first time round I'd be very interested to hear how it all goes xx

AFM CD9 Temps have been a little crazy this month up and down alot I'll start OPKS around CD12 I think. I did my first HIIT workout yesterday and my God can't believe how unfit I am my muscles especially legs are aiching today can hardly move but I'm determined to get fit this time xx


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks Angela. Just waiting for AF to show her face. I'm hoping tonight or tomorrow so I can move onto next cycle. We are going to do better on the BD this month and just try to be healthy . Good for you with doing HIIT ! I tried it once a few years ago and it is tough!


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh God it's tough my second day today and I can hardly move my legs hope I get better xx


----------



## krissie328

Keep at it Angela you will get better!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Krissie not as sore today got two more days of HIIT then have two days rest xx

How is everyone x well I'm CD11 not started OPKS yet will do today to be honest it's like I've given up this month like I already know and just focusing on getting ready for IVF I'll still give it a shot this month though I have to xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela keep it up! Have you started opks yet? 

Afm cd3 and just waiting for Monday to talk to the doctor to see what my next steps will be! Kind of in limbo for now. Probably won't be on Clomid anymore but will keep up with this board for any of the ladies that still want to keep in touch!


----------



## krissie328

Definitely stick around dogmommy! I am pretty sure I am done with clomid. This cycle has been horrible between it being annovulatory and the side effects from the clomid. 

I am probably going to take the next cycle off because I should be out of town over my fertile window. Then I plan to call the doctor to do femara. 

Although, I am considering starting progesterone to bring on af this weekend and then I should have my fertile window right before I leave. But I have not decided. I still won't be doing any fertility drugs since I am pretty sure I have a cyst as my ovary area is still so so tender. At least it is not painful like it was though.


----------



## AngelaALA

Yes keep in touch Dogmommy xx

Krissie I hope if it's a cyst it goes quickly hun FX for you xx

AFM got O pains yesterday so started OPKS and it was positive last night so possibly Od early hours this morning I know I have Od as Temps slightly raised had EWCM yesterday and even though cervix is still soft and high today my cm is more watery and slightly creamy FF will give me my CHS for today being O day but I'm out DH hasn't wanted BD at all so far this month tried other night but he couldn't perform then last night we went for a lovely meal and everything but get back he's not interested at all feel like crying actually I have cried my last month on clomid gone without an attempt and a DH knowing it's my fertile time not wanting to touch me and another friend has just announced there pregnancy I'm sat here crying as I type this I just feel so low right now xx


----------



## RedRose19

Im sorry Angela, this has happened where dh wasnt in the mood, and now that we arent trying anymore we talked about it and he told me the pressure to preform was huge, i found he was much better when i didnt tell him i was fertile and just made it about the sex nit having a baby.. i know its hard but ditch the thermometer and opks and have fun? Hope your ok xx


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm feeling really disheartened I just don't know how to feel right now but I have decided that I'm ditching the opks and temping now as of today I'm not going to do it anymore till we begin IVF and just chill out about it all now focus on getting healthy instead xx I can't force DH to want sex and I understand it has got quite robotic in that department but I am still upset that our chance is gone this month and I know it will cause friction between us if he starts wanting to get intimate now it's too late as I'll feel like he did it on purpose x


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: Angela, I'm so sorry hun.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys for the support xx

Me and DH have had a heart to heart he broke down crying and believe me my DH does not cry so it was real emotion he told me that he gave up this month as he felt it was hopeless there was no point and he couldn't go through another month watching me doing all these tests then getting heartbroken at the end of the month he said the BD is no longer enjoyable it's forced and I agree with him with that one he said he wants to get back to us enjoying it again doing it because we want to not because we have to.

He also said it's getting him down we want a baby so badly and every month that it doesn't happen he gets upset and feels like a failure he feels it's his fault that he can't give me a baby and I told him I feel the same like I'm the failure xx I'm glad we've had the heart to heart as we both have been harbouring the same feelings we're both ready to move on to IVF and I'm stopping all temping and opks and whilst waiting for ivf we're just going to enjoy ourselves and if it happens it happens I think that's what we both need to forget about it for the time being till IVF and if we get pregnant in the meantime then it was meant to be xx I'll still keep you guys updated and chat here just because I'm also still interested to hear about your journeys xx


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks Krissie. I'm interested about femara. I have heard there are less side effects. Not sure why more drs don't prescribe it.

Angela I'm so sorry. We've definitely had cycles like you where dh was not interested in bding and the cycle was a waste. This cycle I'm not tracking anything. We will be on vacation for 10 days cd 12-22 so I plan on bding since we will definitely have the time but not going to do any opks and just see what happens. I know we will both get our beautiful babies!


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy I really hope you get your beautiful BFP I've heard alot of people conceive on vacation I think it has to do with being stress free Goodluck FX for you and thank you for the support it means a lot xx

AFM me and DH did actually BD last night I Od yesterday and an egg can live up to 24 hrs before dying so I am in with a chance this month and my body kept hold of it if you get me sorry for the TMI but that showed I was still fertile but I'm not hopeful as it's not been successful so far I won't be doing any tests just wait till AF arrives and if she is late then I'll do one still not going to temp either I've taken the alarm off my phone to wake me up at my temp time xx


----------



## krissie328

That's great Angela. I hope you guys can spend some time on each other. Infertility is such a draining and emotional journey. 

So.... I'm fairly certain I ovulated last night. I got an almost positive opk that afternoon and a slight temp jump at my normal temping time. 1.5 hours later tempted again and had a significant rise. Plus I'm having my post o hot flashes. :haha: 

So while the doctor says it was a fail for the clomid at least it's not a wasted cycle. :happydance:

And if af arrives in can start femara next cycle as my fertile window will be the week before I go out of town. :happydance:


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm made up for Krissie FX for you your in the TWW here's hoping BD was timed perfectly and your in with a shot will you be doing the progesterone shots this month xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- I will be doing progesterone suppositories staring 3 dpo. I just want my temps to confirm for sure.


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm sure they will Krissie FX for you that all goes smoothly and to plan and you get your BFP which is sustainable this time you deserve it xx


----------



## RedRose19

Good luck ladies I've everything crossed for you both! :)


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats Krissie! Hope your temps show O! Fingers crossed :)

Angela I'm glad you and dh had a good talk. Fingers crossed you catch that eggy!

Afm my appointment didn't go as planned. He wants to re check blood work next month and then if that's ok try injectabless in October. I'm so bummed as I know it's not an ovulation problem but he is making us go through the ringer before he signs off on ivf. I have such mixed emotions :/


----------



## krissie328

Dogmommy that's so frustrating! Fx it works for you. :hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy so sorry it didn't go well at appointment and they are now trying other things I know how that feels I have no issues Oing and my Dr still made me go on clomid for 6 months even though it was not working xx I hope the injectables do work for you and if not then I hope they see sense and don't carry on with them as you know your body best xx


----------



## dogmommy

I found out that I will be doing ivf before the end of thee year. There was a mix up with my insurance and I get two paid before the end of the year so I will likely do one round of injectibles next month then ivf the following. right now I'm a few days past ovulation haven't done any opks or charts. I did have some O pains earlier this week. To be honest I don't think it will happen the slightest this month.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you dogmommy that injectables or ivf work. What did you do this cycle?

Afm, af arrived yesterday. My doctor prescribed femara so I will be starting that tomorrow. I'm just hoping I o on time since I'm suppose to be out of town Sept 14-18 without dh.


----------



## RedRose19

Dogmommy I hope the injectibles work for you! If not I'm glad you've a plan b! 

Good luck with the femara kristie I hope you get a good result and ovulate on time!

Angela hope your doing ok! Xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy FX IVF works first time but that's good that you get 2 goes via insurance xx

Red lovely to hear from you how you feeling xx

AFM I'm good thanks AF has come so clomid was a big flop for me so we'll be moving onto IVF got to call Dr on Monday I'll keep you all posted xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'm good thanks, I'd a bit of a scare two weeks ago, had a fall landed on my tummy but scan and blood tests confirmed all ok, I've o negative blood so the worry was the bloody mixing! But all ok, gender scan three weeks today!


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh God Red I'm glad you and the bump are okay though that must have been scary xx exciting times ahead finding out the gender what are you hoping for x


----------



## brandi91

Hope everyone is well! I'm still on here lurking :) just don't have much to post about! Lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Brandi good to hear from you too what you been up to lately xx how are things going xx


----------



## RedRose19

hiya brandi hope things are good with you x


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks ladies, I'll keep you all posted. I didn't take any meds this cycle just waiting for AF. I don't think we Bd at the right time this month. Once AF gets here then I'll get an ultrasound and bloodwork and start injectibles. 

Krissie good luck with the femara. I've heard some really great things.

Angela I'm sorry about AF did you get an appt yet to start ivf? 

Red I'm so sorry about your scare. So glad you and baby are ok. How exciting for the gender scan! Its going by so fast! Are you showing yet?

Hi brandi!! Hope all is well dear.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy FX this is your month xx

AFM my Dr is useless called up spoke to her PA who was originally going to book me in for follicle tracking told her that I'm supposed to be getting transfered to the women's and she became abrupt with me saying oh your not happy with the care we're giving you and want to transfer so I had to explain the whole thing to her (which I shouldn't have to do as they have my file) to which she then said oh right she needs to refer you now okay leave your number I'll get her to call you left my number and guess what still waiting for that call she never calls me back so it looks like I'm going to have to call her PA everyday now till she does speak to me, why do they have to make this so difficult the journey is already hard enough without this added stress x


----------



## krissie328

Angela- I am so sorry you have yet another layer of problems with them. I hope you get the doctor soon and can get referred. :hugs:

Dogmommy- fx injectibles are just what you need to get your sticky bean!! 

Afm, I think I should have taken a break from meds this cycle. I am still just a mess. Last night I spent 30 mins arguing with DH for stupid reasons and just ended up crying. On top of that I am really struggling with hot flashes and horrible nausea. I really hope I ovulate on this and its all worth it in the end.


----------



## RedRose19

Krissie I hope the hard cycle has a good outcome for all your hardship, some cycles are harder than others. X 

Hope everyone is ok

Brandi I hope your injectables work. Looking forward to hearing your update

Angela how annoying like you say it's hard enough this journey without horrible people making it worse!

Brandi yeah I've a bit of bump now.. showing quicker this time


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys Krissie sorry to hear femera has bad side effects for you really hope it works xx

Red that's great you have a little bump now showing hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly when do you have your next scan x

AFM got back in touch with the DR they have done the referral today told me it's been quite quick lately show should have my first consultation in 4 - 6 weeks here's hoping xx


----------



## RedRose19

Wow that's quick let's hope you get a bfp by Xmas Angela! 
So exciting I can't wait to hear your referral is here. 

My next scan is September the 17th it's the private one, next clinic is September 29, and holidays is a week today yay


----------



## brandi91

Yay! Exciting news Angela! 

Good luck with everyone dogmommy and Krissie! 

AFM, hubby and I are taking a break from meds due to cost. I've been having a really hard time with it but I am just trying to be patient.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red that's exciting two scans coming up if I was pregnant I think I'd want some private scans too I'd want to see it all the time xx I hope you have an amazing holiday last one before the baby arrives hey xx

Brandi so sorry your having a hard time I know that feeling LTTTC is such a hard journey can take its toll on you emotionally, physically, the relationship and for you the extra burden of financially but your a strong couple you will pull through and one day you will have your beautiful baby xx FX for you hun xx

AFM no news this front I've decided to temp again just incase when I go for my consultation they want to see this xx


----------



## RedRose19

We leave Wednesday night I'm so excited but also nervous as I've never flew while pregnant and Jamie could be difficult at times but hopefully overall it's a success

I'm excited for you ladies I feel there is about to be a shower of bfp s in here!


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping hun and I'm sure you will be fine hun and have an amazing time x


----------



## krissie328

Have fun red, I'm sure you will all have a good time.

It has been awhile since we had any bfp. We really do need some.


----------



## AngelaALA

Just got a letter from the women's that was quick got to fill out a former which I've done and send back they're checking to see if I'm eligible for IVF which I should be hopefully and they will be in touch with me shortly it also says that currently there is no waiting list for IVF so it should be quite quick here's hoping xx


----------



## krissie328

That's fantastic Angela. Fx you hear back quickly.


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping they said it's with the NHS Funding Assessment Team once they hear from them they will be in touch in due course hopefully will hear something back in the next few weeks but wasn't expecting a letter that quickly xx


----------



## RedRose19

Wow amazing how fast they are in UK! I was waiting a year for my first fertility meeting, over a year later before I got pregnant, and I was made wait 1.5years of trying before I was referred for the fertility clinic! 

That is super exciting I tell ya you will get your bfp before xmas!


----------



## brandi91

Yay! Good luck angela!!!! I'm CD 27 and I'm spotting like I'm about to start again! In seriously in shock. I never have spotting unless I'm starting. Assuming I properly start tomorrow, it will be a perfect 28 day cycle. That is unheard of with my body! I have NEVER had a 28 day cycle. I was lucky to get a single period every two years. Looks like my last two periods have come on their own. Wondering if it could be from leftover Femara in my system, though I haven't taken it in two months? Also wondering if it is the spearmint tea!


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi that's great news you could also be ovulating too what ever your doing keep it up hun and you never know maybe you will get a natural BFP xx


----------



## sarah2211

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining. I start Clomid next cycle, once I've finished provera and my next cycle begins. I'm really hopeful that we will get our sticky BFP soon! 

I'm wondering if any of you can share what happened with your cycles on Clomid. Currently my cycles are about 37-43 days. Will clomid make them shorter (if i O)? I'm taking 50mg CD3-7. What cycle days should we consider as the fertile window? And what can I expect in terms of side effects and will these disappear after I stop taking the Clomid? Anything else I should know?


----------



## Vankiwi

Red where are you going?

Angela that's great it was so fast!!

Welcome Sarah! Side effects are different for everyone. I didn't have any and I was on 100mg 3-7, I took it at night to help avoid the side effects. OPKs will help pinpoint your fertile time.


----------



## RedRose19

Im going to paris, taking ds to Disney land nervous as hell but hopefully he will be ok


----------



## krissie328

Sarah- it's really hard to know when your fertile days will be. I've o'd as early as cd 8 and as late as cd 20. In five rounds it's been very inconsistent. I'd highly recommend doing opks and temping. 

As far as side effects I only had hot flashes on 50 mg. When I moved to 100 I had cramps, severe ovary pain, hot flashes, and emotional side effects.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Krissie and Vankiwi

I'm planning to take it at night to skip the side effects. Hopefully I'll be side effect free. 

I'm thinking of temping from about CD11-18 to confirm O. But maybe I should start early? We plan to BD EOD regardless.


----------



## Vankiwi

Red that sounds fun! 

Sarah Oh yeah Krissie's comment reminded me that I did have lots of o pain! I would temp earlier just in case and stock up on OPKs and start early with them too.


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome Sarah temping and opks are a must to work out your pattern and to work out how long you LP is i.e after O to get AF.

I did clomid for 6 months I suffered with acne bad skin and emotions were on fire one minute really happy chatty next really down cry for no reason next feel really irritable it was crazy x

I also found when I first started clomid it shortened my O I od really early on CD10 but following month did not O till CD20 it stabilised after that and I could see a patter I would always O between CD12 -16 and AF would come 15 days afterwards goodluck I hope you get your BFP x

Also my CM dried up the first two months I found preseed helped with that and also drinking 2 glasses of grapefruit juice a day leading up to O xx


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks so much ladies. 

I'll be stocking up on the grapefruit juice. I usually don't get much CM as it is but I've got preseed too. 

I got some OPKs so I think I'll start doing those from about CD 9 until I get a positive. I'll also temp from about then until I get a rise. DH and I will BD EOD or ED regardless though. 

I'm hopeful for a shorter cycle and a strong O. FX on only 50mg I won't get too many symptoms.


----------



## RedRose19

Good luck sarah, i hope clomid brings you a bfp! :) i didnt get much side effects headaches but soke water and i was ok. But it made me crave bad food alot haha not a great combo for pcos. Good luck with it x


----------



## brandi91

Good luck Sarah!

My experience with Clomid wasn't what I had hoped it would be, but everyone is different! I tried 3 doses (50, 100, and 150 mg), and unfortunately did not respond to any of them (no ovulation-so not even a chance of getting pregnant). I'm a pretty severe ovulation case, though. 80% of women will respond to Clomid, so it looks like I was just in that unfortunate bunch! I tried Femara too with follicle tracking and my follies never got to the right size to trigger. Now we are just trying some more natural methods before moving on with injections. I didn't really have any side effects while on the clomid.

Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## sarah2211

I'm sorry Brandi, that must feel so disappointing :( I really hope you can ovulate soon and get your BFP.

I think based on my blood test results, my PCOS isn't severe. My progesterone was 3 (8+ confirms O), Oestradiol 91 (100-570), LH 13.8 (2-13), Prolactin 521 (100-500), free androgen index 82 (<80). Both ovaries had more than 12 follicles. I'm not IR. I'm a healthy weight (although wouldn't mind losing 10kgs). I think my LH/FSH ratio is about 1:1.5. So fingers crossed things are on the milder end of the scale for me and 50mg will work.


----------



## AngelaALA

Sarah FX Clomid works for you and you get your BFP xx

Brandi I know how you feel I apparently have no idsues at all unexplained infertility but clomid didnt work and now we're hopefully moving on to IVF xx


----------



## dogmommy

Hi Sarah! Good luck to you!

AFM CD1 for me. I didn't track anything or take any meds but if I count backwards we did Bd during what would be my fertile time so I'm thinking IVF is going to be our best shot. Dr wants all my bloodwork updated and to check on some cysts so I have an appt on Friday. The nurse gave me a suspected timeline and it sounds like I could get my Bfp before the end of the year!


----------



## krissie328

Fx for your dogmommy! I hope you do get it before the end of the year.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks. Only 3 more provera tablets to take. Hopefully AF comes straight away. I'm sick of waiting! I'm going a little crazy with the wait


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy looks like we'll be hopefully starting the IVF journey around the same time Im just waiting for my appointment date to come through but theres no waiting list at present time so I should start this year could be pregnant before xmas if it works that is Im going to start acupuncture aswell Im calling them up today to book my first appointment next week xx FX Dogmommy that you get your BFP xx


----------



## krissie328

Fx you both get your bfp with ivf very soon! 

I'm so crampy/bloated today. Hopefully it means o is coming.


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Krissie FX for you xx

My temps have risen today so I reckon FF will put O down as today me and DH BD twice yesterday once in afternoon then once at night so Im in with a chance but doubt it and Im not fussed if I am or not right now as too busy decorating the house and waiting for my IVF appointment xx


----------



## krissie328

Fx Angela. :hugs:

Still no positive opk. So who knows. Just trying to bd and let it happen. I can't do anything at this point anyways.


----------



## brandi91

Anything today Krissie?

Sarah, has AF come? 

Dog mommy and Angels I so hope you get your bfp soon!!!!!!

AFM, still drinking my spearmint tea. The recommended amount is 2 8 oz glasses per day. Some days I only manage to get one in, and every now and then I skip it completely. I wish I had temped last month since I did get a cycle so that I could see if I o'd. I will be really impressed if I get another period this month. We will see. I did read that the tea can just cause an estrogen breakthrough which causes bleeding, but itseemed like that is more common with people who were drinking tons of it per day. I'm hoping that wasn't the case with my last AF.


----------



## krissie328

Fx af arrives again brandi.

Nothing new here still waiting on o.


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie fingers crossed for a positive opk! 

Thanks Brandi; fingers crossed the tea helps you!

Angela I'm really hoping it's not a long wait for you and we can be on this journey together.

I did get a baseline ultrasound and labs on Friday. I should receive those results tomorrow. Our plan has changed again :/ this cycle will be unmediacated and not monitored. Once my NEXT cycle starts ill be on birth control for 2-6 weeks depending on when my dr wants to start stims. DH and I have decided to try SMEP this month as our last shot before we officially start ivf process. CD 6 already fingers crossed the rest of the month goes quickly!


----------



## sarah2211

I started spotting late last night and it's still pretty light. Hard to know if today is considered CD 1 or not.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy sounds like its moving in the right direction and you will have your BFP before the end of the month FX for you xx

Aphy I can spot for a few days before I get AF sorry the witch has got you hun xx

AFM it looks like this month was an annovulatory cycle which Im okay about as we're busy decorating the house at the mo from reading up on it and Drs its extremely common and women normally have two a year Im hoping by next cycle I hear something back from the hospital and we have our first appointment xx


----------



## RedRose19

sarah2211 said:


> I started spotting late last night and it's still pretty light. Hard to know if today is considered CD 1 or not.

I wasalways told cd 1 is bleeding, spotting is not enough but saying thay some people have very light periods. 

Hope everyone is ok. Flying home today from paris. We had a lovely time but definitely ready to be in my own bed again :flower: gender scan this Saturday and 18 weeks today how did that happen so fast


----------



## Aphy

AngelaALA said:


> Dogmommy sounds like its moving in the right direction and you will have your BFP before the end of the month FX for you xx
> 
> Aphy I can spot for a few days before I get AF sorry the witch has got you hun xx
> 
> AFM it looks like this month was an annovulatory cycle which Im okay about as we're busy decorating the house at the mo from reading up on it and Drs its extremely common and women normally have two a year Im hoping by next cycle I hear something back from the hospital and we have our first appointment xx

Angelala, i think you meant my message to Sarah regarding the spotting ;)

Sarah- wait and see if the spotting increases to anything more. You should only count CD1 as being the day when you have red flow, spotting isn't suppose to count. I get spotting too most cycles and I hate it cause I also struggle then to distinguish it from AF since my AF is light and these days only lasts 1-2 days. Fx it picks up so you can officially make it CD1 and then start Clomid soon!


----------



## krissie328

Red- I am glad to hear your trip went well. 

Angela- bummer about your cycle being annovulatory. Fx you hear from the doctor soon about ivf.

As others have mentioned I view the first day of red flow as day 1. I tend to have spotting either side of af so I know it can be tricky to pinpoint. 

Afm, still no o. I leave Wednesday at 4 am for my trip so looking like this cycle was a bust. I will be taking a month or two or even three to regroup and focus on other priorities. I think I will be doing my supplements (including lydia pinkham which helped me o in May). And if that doesn't work then come November/December I think I will do another round or Clomid since I have not responded to Femara.


----------



## brandi91

Sorry about no O Krissie :( I know that frustration all too well.

Angela, I wonder if AF will come on time since this was anovulatory? Just curious.

Sarah, I always count the first bright red blood as CD 1, even if it is super light.

Dogmommy, that is frustrating about having to wait a cycle. Maybe it will be your lucky one, who knows!!!

AFM, I'm having some breast pain (it's a weird type of pain-they aren't sore to the touch, but I'll get these weird little aches that last for just a second). I had the same thing last month right about CD 14 (which my app says was my O date, although I can't confirm O because I didn't temp). I'll be so interested to see if I get another cycle!! That would be 3 since I started the tea (which is seriously amazing to me...) 

Part of me wonders if I'm just imagining the symptom since I noticed it last month. But I truly think that without this tea I would not be getting a period. I'm just shocked that something so cheap and simple can make a difference like that.

Anyway, I'm going to start temping again tomorrow. It's sort of late in my cycle (tomorrow will be CD 12, but if my temps shoot up soon then that will give me an idea of where I'm at).


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks ladies. 

I don't usually get spotting before AF. Normally, AF will come and it'll be obvious and it know without a doubt that it's CD 1. I've had a few light AFs in the last few months though. These light AFs don't get very heavy but end up lasting longer (10ish days). Currently it's not bright red, but my light AFs aren't red either. It's probably enough for a liner if I changed it every 2-3 hours. 

I rung the nurse at the clinic and she said to wait and see if tomorrow gets heavier then I should count that as CD 1. If it doesn't get heavier then she'll get me to do some blood tests to see what's going on. 

I'm SO scared I'm going to miss the days I need to take it if I wait to see if AF gets heavier.


----------



## Aphy

BFN today at 10dpo. Not that I expected anything different. Going to hold off testing again til 14dpo which is roughly when I expect AF to arrive


----------



## AngelaALA

Aphy Fx for you for the BFP some people dont get a BFP early so you never know and sorry for confusing the message with Sarah x

Krissie bummer the cycle looks like a bust heres hoping the break and also health kick will help you for future trys xx

Sarah dont worry some people get told by Dr to take clomid on CD3-7 and also CD5-9 so Im sure it will be okay xx

Brandi sounds positive that you may O naturally and its good youve found something that is helping regulate your cycles FX for you hun x


----------



## sarah2211

So it's all stopped today. Not even spotting. I rung the clinic back and had to leave a message. Hopefully I'll be able to get my blood test done this afternoon.


----------



## AngelaALA

Sarah I hope the clinic can run tests to see what is going on hun xx

Red I forgot to say glad your trip went well and exciting news that you get to find out the sex of your bump soon xx what are you hoping for xx

AFM it looks like I may have Od on CD18 which is very late for me but we shall see if temps keep rising. Even if I have Im in with no chance at all as we last BD on CD14 as we've both been busy with the decorating of the house and too exhausted afterwards due to work and busy in the home. Still no news from hospital Ill give it two weeks and if nothing Ill call them xx


----------



## Aphy

sarah2211 said:


> So it's all stopped today. Not even spotting. I rung the clinic back and had to leave a message. Hopefully I'll be able to get my blood test done this afternoon.

That is so frustrating! I hope they get back to you soon!


----------



## sarah2211

The nurse rung and left a message this morning. She said the doctors given me the go ahead to start Clomid today.


----------



## Aphy

Yay Sarah! That's great! GL with it this cycle, lets hope you are one of the many ladies who seem to fall lucky in their first round of Clomid!


----------



## AngelaALA

Fx for you Sarah hope you get that sticky bean xx

Aphy your chart looks good when are you testing and when is AF due xx

AFM well I have Od CD18 its wierd as I got my EWCM on CD13 & 14 a little on CD16 but by CD18 it was sticky so not sure what that is about and CD18 is late for me normally O around CD12-16 but it could be due to clomid no longer being in my system. We're not in with any chance this month so I wont be testing at all as we only BD on CD14 as we've been busy decorating hopefully by the time AF comes we would have heard back from the hospital here's hoping xx


----------



## RedRose19

Good luck with the clomid sarah! 
I bet we will get a burst of bfps soon ! 

Angela i really hope you hear soon im so so excited for you! Hopefully we can be bump buddies as i think it sounds like you will get your bfp soon with the ivf! 
Just two more sleeps. Id love a girl next to say one of each and jamie gets on better with girls but honestly either is a blessing after so long! Healthy is number 1
How is everyone doing?


----------



## AngelaALA

Red I agree one of each would be nice but as long as theyre healthy thats all that matters xx Cant wait to hear about your scan xx

AFM got a form from hospital that I have to fill out hopefully it wont be long till they get back in touch with my eligibility Fx for me xx


----------



## dogmommy

Red, glad you had a great trip! So excited for you to do the gender reveal ultrasound!!

Angela fingers crossed its a quick turn around so we can get some bfps for Christmas! I have everything crossed for you dear!

Krissie I'm sorry about O. I hope you have a nice time on your trip. And that when you're ready you can give it another go!

Brandi I really hope that your body is responding naturally! Fingers crossed.

My ivf nurse called and introduced herself the other day. She threw a bunch of info at me but basically waiting for results from AMH test and I will be starting RE protocol next month.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy I really hope it all goes well and you get your BFP first time around what is the prcedure by the way, whats an AMH test and whats RE protocol. Im hoping my wait isnt long Im hoping within 2-4 weeks they get back in touch saying Ive been accepted and we can start and hopefully before xmas I can have some happy news xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Dogmommy hope your AMH results are good! I got that test done too.

Angela AMH tests your ovarian reserve. RE protocol is the drug schedule they'll put you on for IVF. I hope you get your appointment soon!

Red good luck for your scan!


----------



## brandi91

Good luck at your scan Red! 

I hope everything is good with everyone else. 

I am mad at myself for getting out of the habit of temping. I am CD 15 today. I took my temp on day 12 and it was 96.9, then 97.0, followed by 97.2, and today it was also 97.2. 

I do see a shift in temps and I had that odd breast tenderness that I got last month, however, since I've only got the four temps, it's hard for me to actually tell anything. Oh well, at least I'll be in the habit for next cycle.


----------



## RedRose19

I've another boy! So excited. Thanks ladies.


----------



## krissie328

Aww congrats red. Do you guys have a name picked out?


----------



## brandi91

Congratulations, Red!!! I am so happy for you!!!!

My temp was back down to 97.0 today.

I put some pseudo temperatures (of 96.9-since that was my lowest before my temps rose) into FF for the former part of my cycle, and with those, my temp pattern does show ovulation. However, I know that is unreliable, so I'm just gonna have to keep waiting to see if AF shows. Still kicking myself for not starting earlier. 

:wacko:


----------



## krissie328

Fx you did ovulate brandi. I'm waiting to see what mine do. I had a spike today after two days of ewcm and now creamy. So I'm guessing o was Friday or Saturday as cm turned creamy Saturday pm. No chance of catching as we haven't bd since I've been out of town.


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks vankiwi that's exactly right. Unfortunately my test came back poorly but my Re still said he's willing to try ivf. I'm feeling completely bummed I have a low chance of the ivf working because of my endometriosis but I have more options (donor eggs,adoption, etc) 

Brandi sorry you're feeling frustrated but fingers crossed O is happening naturally!

Krissie I'm so sorry you didn't catch it this time dear. But I'm so thankful for you starting this group at a time I feel hopeless you are the ladies I turn to!

Red! I'm over the moon for you! Another boy will be a blessing to your family :)


----------



## sarah2211

Took my last Clomid tonight. No major side effects thank goodness. I'm CD 8 today and still spotting, which is pretty annoying.

TTC is all about waiting but I feel like we've got a few steps out of the way, finishing provera, starting AF, starting clomid and now finishing. Next step, AF to go and BD lots and then the BFP!


----------



## RedRose19

good luck sarah! i hope this cycle of clomid brings you a stick bean x


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Red!!

Dogmommy you're still in with a shot, fingers crossed! Sorry your AMH wasn't great though. 

Brandi hopefully you did O!


----------



## AngelaALA

Red thats fantastic news so happy for you and now you can plan the nursery and shopping for goods Id be the same as you I would want to know straight away xx

Krissie sorry your not in with a chance but it shows that femerra did work for you, what will you do after your break go back on Clomid or Femera xx

Brandi here's hoping you did O its frustrating not knowing for sure here's hoping you O again next month too and get yourself a sticky bean xx 

Sarah LTTTC is so stressful and it does become routine especially the BD it can take the fun out of it but lets hope its all worth it hun and next cycle is yours xx

Dogmommy that sucks so can you not try one round with your own reserves or will you have to go for a donor straight away I feel for you right now I would have so many mixed emotions about that dreading it when I get sent for my test as Im 33 closer to 34 and I know Im still young but in the fertility world Im old and time is against me xx please keep us updated about how everything is going xx


----------



## Aphy

Round 3 of Clomid started last night...third times the charm I hope!


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Red Rose, I'm hopeful!

Vankiwi, are you a NZer? 

Angela, thanks. I'm definitely feeling the BD scheduling. I've tried really hard to not let myself fall into the "BD for one purpose" mindset. DH would be the first to kick up a stink if that was the case. But of course, it does mean BDing on days you might not really feel like it. Let's just hope this cycle is it!


----------



## Vankiwi

Sarah yes I am! I live in Canada now but just got back from a trip to NZ yesterday.


----------



## krissie328

Angela- I don't know yet. I have tablets of both. I'm leaning more towards 50 mg of clomid.


----------



## AngelaALA

Aphy FX Third round is the one for you xx

Sarah I know what you mean heres hoping you get your BFP soon so BD doesnt get routine for you xx

Krissie whatever you decide Im sure it will work hun eventually I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> Krissie whatever you decide Im sure it will work hun eventually I have everything crossed for you xx

That is kinda where I am leaning. I really feel like I need to get healthier and will get pregnant after that. Who knows maybe I will get pregnant while eating better!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Krissie Im the same hoping this health kick will help me have a natural BFP Ive got my FX for you hun xx


----------



## brandi91

Good luck, everyone!!!!! I hope Clomid works for those of you trying this month!!!

I have been charting for the last week, but I didn't start until CD 13. My temps have been rising a bit, but I obviously don't have enough to detect O. Still, here is my chart. Anyone care to take a look? Does it look anovulatory? 

Sometimes I feel silly for even thinking there is a chance of ovulation because it just doesn't ever happen for me. Still, if I did ovulate last cycle, my app says I did so on day 14 (although I wasn't temping). That was why I decided to start temping this cycle, in case AF decides to come back.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/61d2e3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry Brandi but without more temps I cant tell as dont know what your temps where before hand I hope you did O hun and if you did your in with a chance if not then I hope AF comes and you'll get a clearer pic next month x


----------



## brandi91

Thanks for looking Angela!!!! Today my temp dropped almost a full degree. So strange. I am hoping AF starts so I can gain some insight for next cycle.


----------



## RedRose19

brandi do you take it same time every morning? it can make a huge difference to your temps! i hope with more charting they make a regular pattern!


----------



## krissie328

That is quite the drop Brandi. Fx you know what is going on soon. I hate the cycle limbo. 

Afm, I am pretty sure I am 5 dpo. So I am expecting af next Wednesday. I found it funny that is the same date as my lmp with my DS.


----------



## RedRose19

krissie fingers crossed for you!!! be nice to have same dates as your son although could mean possibly sharing birthdays hehe


----------



## brandi91

Thanks for looking everyone!!! I do temp at the same time. I agree it's really weird! I'm CD 20 today. Maybe over time I will see some change or get some clarification!


----------



## brandi91

This may be TMI but I just had the weirdest discharge. Hubby and I just BD and afterwards when I was drying everything, I noticed clear, but almost solid, CM (or semen, or something....I don't know what). I have never seen anything like it. It was clear but almost coagulated. It reminded me almost of the sticky clear stuff that they stick on the back of credit cards when they are in an envelope lol. It was just so weird. Clear, coagulated, and jelly like. Also a little crumbly. 

Any insight? There wasn't much.


----------



## Aphy

Hi Everyone, been lurking more than participating recently as I don't have much happening my side. Day 4 of 3rd cycle of Clomid, still a ways to go. 

I wanted to ask everyone on Clomid if they have ever experienced a big temp dip (.4 degrees) on the 2nd or 3rd day of drinking the Clomid. I take Clomid 50mg CD5-9 but for the past 2 cycles I have had a dip and I don't know if that's normal? My first cycle of Clomid this didn't happen. Last cycle I got the dip on CD6 (second day of taking Clomid) and this cycle I got it on CD7 (third day of Clomid). Anyone have any answers or similar experience?


----------



## AngelaALA

Aphy The Dip can mean O but that is far too soon for that our bodies are strange and react differently to different things bring it up to your Dr if it concerns you but Im sure its nothing to worry about my temps whilst taking clomid use to go high then drop once I stopped x

Brandi are you sure its not just your DHs sperm just coming out hun it could be ewcm and that would explain the huge drop just keep checking each day and take your temps to get a clearer pic FX for you hun xx

Krissie its great that you have Od I know you havnt got a chance this cycle but I know the last few you havnt Od so atleast thats showed that you did respond to the femera hun xx

Red how are you anyway you okay xx

AFM no news here Im DPO10 got another 5 days till AF comes Im not in with any chance at all due to thinking I was having an annov cycle not BDing and Oing later than usual still doing my fitness stood on scales today and so far Ive lost 4kg so happy with that, not heard nothing from hospital yet but I know it takes time so just waiting for now xx


----------



## brandi91

I don't think it was EWCM. I get EWCM pretty regularly, and it's stretchy and clear. This was truly like a rubbery, dried glue type thing. I google it and apparently some women have asked about it before, but I couldn't find a reason for it.

I then had spotting right after sex (after I posted) which is strange for me too. I never get that. 

My temps are down again today. :/

Angela, I hope you do hear from the hospital soon!

Aphy, I am not sure about the temp. Sometimes they just become wonky! Good luck!


----------



## RedRose19

brandi was this after sex? semen can go lumpy if er... the man gets over heated in that area either before or during sex, its the proteins clumping together... like when you cook egg whites haha , it shouldnt have a huge impact on numbers but something to be aware off. my husband is kind of on the heavy side and drives alot and that kept happening after sex, i googled it and asked my fertility dr. cold shower before sex might help haha although might not help the mood :lol:


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- that is so strange. I honestly have no idea what it can be. With your temps dropping I find it unlikely, but have you tested?

Aphy- it probably doesn't mean anything. Might just be your body's reaction to the clomid. Since clomid is designed to make your body increase its estrogen it could be caused by the estrogen surge starting. 

Angela- fx you hear back soon. You are doing fabulous with your health kick so hopefully they get you right in for ivf without a fuss. 

Afm, day 2 on my diet. Yesterday was good so keeping motivated for today. I have decided after my next cycle we will do another med cycle. So I suspect some time in November.


----------



## RedRose19

angela i hope you hear from the hospital soon! i cant wait to hear you starting your ivf!im find thanks, tired and my son has started to become clingy lately which isnt like him, i dont think he fully understand whats happening but knows something is to change. weve decided to call the baby christopher.. not sure what you guys think.


----------



## krissie328

I love the name Christopher. I think it goes well with DS's name as well. :flower:


----------



## brandi91

I love the name Christopher, Red!!! 

I tested yesterday just for fun, but it was negative. I haven't had any more spotting or CM. I may take another test to be certain. My last two temps have been super low, which makes me feel like there is no way I could be pregnant. But I agree it's weird. I was a little sore during sex, but I always am, and I never have bleeding.


----------



## brandi91

Friends, I am SO confused!!! I had a bit more spotting throughout the day, but just barely. Two super low temps (and I had to get a new thermometer today because my dog chewed mine, so now it will be hard to compare temps). The blood has been so light. I wonder if it's just from the intercourse, but then I wonder why my temps plummeted. 

I took a test and BFN. Ugh. Sorry to burden everyone with my troubles, haha! I just want to figure everything out.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red that is a beautiful name Im sure your son will change once the baby comes and be an amazing brother xx

Krissie can you get you tube if you can type in bodycoach tv its really good exercise and only takes 20 mins a day five days a week will help along side the healthy eating hun thats what I do and Ive nearly lost two dress sizes already Im well happy xx

Brandi that sounds odd Im sure its nothing to worry about but Id speak to your Dr xx

Well I started spotting yesterday five days early which is wierd but hey ho Ill bring it up to Dr once we get approved and an appointment if early spotting continues I do spot before AF most 3 days early but 5 is crazy unless FF got my dates wrong due to me starting temping late and not doing OPKS we shall see x


----------



## krissie328

Thanks for the YouTube site Angela. I will have to look it up soon. 

That spotting since weird, didn't af arrive early last cycle? Ff looks right to me based on temping. Definitely worth bringing up if it continues. Maybe your weightloss is causing fluctuations?


----------



## mara16jade

I'm new to LTTTC. This is my first cycle of clomid. I took 100mg from days 3-7. My opks are looking like I'll O tomorrow (got my first +opk today).

Did you all experience a lot of uterine cramping? Not like painful cramping, but a dull annoying ache? Yesterday and today have been the worse for the aches and minincramps. I'm just hoping it's normal. It's not painful enough to take meds, and I can easily distract myself with something else. 

Hoping this doesn't he trick. But I'm so scared of another MC. :(


----------



## RedRose19

angela could it be you ovulated on cd 14.. it looks possible? the dip 2 days later could be anything, but i would be annoyed too if the spotting started so early demand they check your progestrone! i hope you ladies have a great weekend!

thanks im glad you like it, im not 100% yet well see when hes here!


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome Mara and goodluck I hope Clomid gives you a nice healthy sticky bean I use to get cramping when I was releasing multiple eggs so that could be the reason for the pain fx for you xx

Brandi and Krissie AF did come a day early last month no spotting prior but 5 days early is crazy, Ive had my progesterone checked uite a few times and its always been good high numbers maybe it is the Clomid coming out my system and my body is adjusting as I did say CD18 was very late for me to O and also the healthy lifestyle maybe playing a part but I will definitely mention it to the Dr wen we go for our consultation see if they want to run checks xx


----------



## sarah2211

I took Clomid (50mg) on CD4-8. I was prescribed 3-7 but AF was really light and I had to get some blood tests to see if this was in fact AF. By the time I got the results and told to start it was CD 4. 

I'm currently CD 14 and my OPKs have just 1 line, my CM is kind of creamy/watery but there isn't much of it and my temps are still low. No ovulation pains or anything. 

Should something be happening by now??


----------



## krissie328

Sarah- not necessarily. I didn't ovulate until pretty late for two clomid cycles. One was cd 18 and 21. I got pregnant the one I o'd cd 18. With ds I o'd cd 16 on clomid.


----------



## krissie328

Angela- any more spotting? Since it's so abnormal I was wondering if it could implantation bleeding? I also noticed your temps were kinda low so could be low progesterone. Are they normally that low?


----------



## brandi91

How is everyone doing???

I'm having a rough day. Some days it seems okay and some days it feels like the worst thing in the world. I took another test just because, and of course it was negative. For some reason, seeing that test was just a breaking point for me. I wanted to cry and scream. I threw it in the trash and stormed out of the bathroom, just to go back in thirty minutes later and be mad that it was still negative. Not even an evap to obsess over. I'm just so tired of everything I try with this being a failure. And to know that it's going to be at least one year (my husband is alluding to two) before we can try to injections just makes me so depressed. I want a baby now. :cry: My heart just feels shattered into a million pieces. 

I'm so thankful to have you ladies. This support group has been so wonderful. But I hate that we are all going through it.


----------



## mara16jade

AngelaALA said:


> Welcome Mara and goodluck I hope Clomid gives you a nice healthy sticky bean I use to get cramping when I was releasing multiple eggs so that could be the reason for the pain fx for you xx

Is pain and discomfort more normal when you have more than one egg release? My FS didn't really go over much of this with me. She basically ran all sorts of tests, tested my dh and then said IUI is my best bet. But I asked to try clomid first and she she sure - try it for a few months and then we'll regroup if I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Vankiwi

Mara my cycles weren't monitored so I don't know how many eggs I released. But my ovulation pains were strong.

Sarah I didn't o til day 19 or something!


----------



## krissie328

Mara- I tend to get a lot of light cramping, pinching pains on clomid. Especially around o. Probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## dogmommy

Sarah give it a few more days . I think cd 14 was the earliest I ever Od and cd 19 was the latest. 

Hi mara I always had much more intense cramping when I Od on Clomid and usually had two or three mature follicles.

Brandi im so sorry. I feel your frustration. Keep your chin up!

Angela that is odd about the spotting. Maybe a hormone unbalanced?

Afm I'm 6 dpo on our last natural cycle before I start ivf. My oar test came back poorly so it's a long shot.


----------



## krissie328

Dogmommy- what is the oar test?


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks ladies. I'm trying to keep hopeful. Cm is creamy today so it feels like it might be at least a few days off.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi I feel your frustration its hard LTTTC and can take its toll on your emotions it will happen for you you just have to stay hopeful hang in there hun xx

Mara the same as everyone else I got O pain on clomid so it could be a good sign FX for you xx

Sarah there is still time to O hang in there you can O as late as CD22 on Clomid xx

Well AF arrived today two days early I think I Od 2 days earleir than FF predicted but Ill keep an eye on it this cycle and do OPKS aswell my progesterone has been checked on multiple occasions and was always a good high number so not sure what is going on but Im sure the Dr will give me answers x

Dogmommy FX for you but I really hope IVF works will you try once with your own eggs first or go straight for donors I feel for you and that awful news to hit another huge hurdle is so hard xx


----------



## mara16jade

Thank you every one! I feel pretty much 100% back to normal today. Clomid side effects are weird! So strong all of the sudden, and then poof, gone! Hopefully this was the help we needed! Fx 

Anyone know what the chances are of clomid working with undiagnosed infertility? I hear all sorts of things from, it doesnt help at all, to it should help produce a really good quality egg. :shrug:


----------



## AngelaALA

Im going to be honest Mara im not a good advocate for Clomid I have unexplained infertility tried Clomid for 6 months Od every month but BFN we are now going through a referral for IVF. But just because it didnt work for some doesnt mean it wont work for you everyone is different and unique so give it your best shot hun and hopefully you will reap the reward of a sticky bean xx


----------



## RedRose19

I have to say Clomid was no good for me either! Three cycles on the stuff just resulted in mixed hormones and weight gain for me. I moved onto to injections and got my bfp. I hope they work for you but just know if they don't, not to panick there are other options that can work x


----------



## krissie328

I have pcos and annovulatory cycles. I have got pregnant with clomid twice. So for me it has worked well. But my situation is different. Like Angela and Red mentioned, Clomid is not for everyone. 

Afm, I can tell af is on here way here. Getting my classic pre-af cramps. So I suspect probably Wednesday she will be here. Dh wants to do femara this cycle even though I wanted to take a break. Partially because it is the exact lmp day that I had with DS and he thinks it would be so fun if I got pregnant then again. I am leaning towards taking the femara which did not have the side effects that Clomid did. Which was why I wanted to take a break. Still have until the end of the week to decide so still messing with the idea. 

My diet is going pretty well, I lost 2.6 lbs last week. So I am definitely working towards better choices and getting healthier. And I feel so much better!! I did 5 hours of yard work yesterday and the shopping!!


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie oar its what my clinic calls day 3 blood work (lh, fsh, and Amh) I'm not sure what the numbers were bc I totally spaced out after my nurse said it came back poorly. I've changed my diet and started taking a couple new supplements. Also going to start acupuncture in a couple weeks. All to hopefully increase our chances.

Krissie good for you on getting healthy! Such a struggle for me as I love carbs.

Mara I've heard plenty of success stories with clomid. You have already gone through blood work, ultrasounds and hsg to check for abnormalities?

Angela fingers crossed you get in soon. I hope we can go thru this ivf journey together quickly.


----------



## krissie328

Okay, I understand dogmommy. I hope your supplements can help. I have read amazing things about different ones. Some of them I have tried really helped me with my particular issues.


----------



## mara16jade

Dogmommy, yup, we went through everything and nothing could be found. :shrug: We got pregnant with my son so easily (2nd try) and now we're having trouble. :(


----------



## Vankiwi

Mara ours was also unexplained although suspected egg quality issues as I had 5 chemicals. I got pregnant with clomid first cycle after two years of no success.


----------



## AngelaALA

My Dr suspects that me and DH have a chemical imbalance meaning his sperm cant read my egg so just swims right past it but they can never diagnose that until the IVF stage and watch it in the dish. I never dreamed this would have happened you never think that getting pregnant would be an issue spending your early years in 20's avoiding it like the plague then in later years 30's trying everything in your power to reproduce, I always tell people now that if they want children in a good relationship dont put it off just do it as you never know what might happen xx


----------



## RedRose19

It's drilled into you if you have sex once that's it pregnant etc. 
I've never heard of that Angela, it's dis heartening, interesting too as to why does that happen! 
It's such a hard thing to go through and so lonely I'm so glad I found you ladies towards the end. I really understand how you feel and I hope every day to see some bfps in here. You ladies deserve it! 
I got some confusing news yesterday that the blood specialist wants me to opt for a elective c section. My son has a bleeding disorder which most likely means his brother will have it too. Therefore they are not allowed to use forceps or vaccum on the baby! So they are worried if he gets stuck like Jamie did. But Jamie got stuck because I'd a horrible midwife!
Anyway just a choice I now have to make.


----------



## Vankiwi

What are you thinking Red? I'm having an elective c section this time if you have any questions (last one was emergency).


----------



## krissie328

I hope you get the birth you want red. Either way it's a hard decision. 

I cannot believe high high my LP temps have been. I went back through all my charts and take never been so high.


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies i know healthy safe baby is number one but i cant help be upset at the thought of a c section i really dont want to.
but ill see how the pregnancy goes i still have 19 weeks to decide 

oooh krissie maybe its a good sign? any symptoms


----------



## krissie328

We didn't get any bding the entire week before I o'd. Mostly because I was out of town and too tired when I got home. So we missed it entirely this cycle. I am thinking it is probably a strong o due to the femara.


----------



## AngelaALA

Could possibly be a good sign for the femerra Krissie I reckon it will work for you xx

Red I know a few of my friends had C sections and they said it was the best you get to pick your date no stress pain free and recovery is quicker xx


----------



## Vankiwi

I didn't want a c section either but just did what had to be done in the end. Recovery sucked but I'd also been through 20 hours of labour and pushing first. Apparently planned c sections are much quicker to recover from - I'm hoping! It'll be hard though not being able to lift DD1 for a bit.


----------



## AngelaALA

Quite a few of my friends have had them they were fully awake didnt feel no pain just moving about and got to see the baby right away and they said recovery was easy and alot quicker didnt feel any soreness plus your floo will be left in tact lol xxx


----------



## sarah2211

I'm CD 19 today and still no sign of ovulation. Yesterday's OPK was close to positive but definitely still a negative. Today a barely visible second line. But CM isn't fertile and nothing with my temps yet. No pain in my ovaries. 

I just feel like I'm not going to respond this cycle. I'll have a blood test to see if I ovulated on Monday and will find out the results on Tuesday. I guess it'll meaning going up to 100mg. Feeling really bummed about it all :(


----------



## dogmommy

I'm sorry Sarah unfortunately I see it a lot where girls have to have their mg increased. Fingers crossed that's what works for you!

Red c sections have their pros and cons. I think I would do one if I had a specific dAte and time but I'm very ocd lol

Got a bunch of blood tests done today. Then in a couple weeks the ivf nurse said I'll need a HSN done before I start stims. I'm going to do a short protocol so I'll technically start all the drugs in November. Fingers crossed I produce some good eggs.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck dog mommy. I hope this all leads to your bfp!! 

Afm, cd 1 here. I feel dreadful so really happy today is Friday. Only 2 more hours of work before I can head home.


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks krissie! I'm sorry af is here for you. Are you going with femara this cycle?


----------



## krissie328

I am! This past cycle was really good (other than one was so late!) So I definitely want to try with a proper shot this time.


----------



## brandi91

Sorry about AF, Krissie!

I hope that everyone else is doing well.

Not much to update here.....had my highest temp yet this morning, so I'm hoping maybe it's indicative of O, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## krissie328

Looks really promising with that dip Brandi. Fx you did ovulate!


----------



## RedRose19

That's a great temp shift ! Fx for ovulation!

Sorry about af krissie but it sounds like your ready for this cycle! Fx this is the magic one!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling good about this cycle. I have a lot of positive things going on with it. And af is kicking my butt so my lining was definitely much better than its been. 

How are you doing red? I can't believe how far along you are.


----------



## brandi91

Thank you friends! I really hope so. I'm still having watery CM, so I'm not getting too excited. But, I took a nap today, and my temperature was 97.7 when I woke up. That was really high for me. At any given time throughout the day, my temp is usually 97.4 or so. So I'm just really hoping. We haven't BD'd in over a week, so I know if I did ovulate that I wouldn't have a chance of pregnancy this month. However, just the ovulation would be enough to make me happy!!!!


----------



## brandi91

I just took my temp for fun (axillary-since I had just drank a cold drink) and it was 99.3! I had hubby take his right after and it was 98.3. I am not sick, so I'm really hoping it's something positive (for once)!


----------



## sarah2211

I'm CD21 today and still nothing. Is there any point in holding out hope for this cycle? Progesterone blood test tomorrow and I should hear from my doctor on Tuesday


----------



## RedRose19

im good krissie, getting a tad uncomfortable but my last scan they told me he is lying in a very awkward position head up by my boods and his legs by his head.. pushing outwards feel like im gonna pop some days. still confused about the whole c section thing but after talking with the consultant it looks like its 90% likely i will be having one. just trying to let go of the birth image i had for this time and move on


----------



## brandi91

RedRose, I know several who have had one and prefer it. I think it may be great!!!!

Sarah, I'm sorry about the lack of O. Some women do ovulate late on clomid. I personally didn't respond to any of my dosages. Do you have PCOS? I know how frustrating the waiting is throughout the month. 

AFM, for the first time ever, FF gave me an ovulation pattern! I'm not trusting it though. I just don't want to be disappointed. Plus, I had a restless sleep and woke up at 3:30 and had to use a BBT adjuster, which I don't know if it's accurate.


----------



## RedRose19

thats an amazing temp shift, i hope you got some bd in around then!!


----------



## brandi91

Thanks Red! Unfortunately we haven't BD in over a week :( to be honest, I wasn't really expecting O. But just ovulation gets me excited. We will see if it stays up.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi it does look like O so happy gor you as it shows you have responded this time xx

Dogmommy goodluck with the bloods heres hoping to see a BFP before Xmas xx

Sarah hold out for the bloods then maybe talk about increasing the dosage dont loose face it will happen its just a fine balance to find out what works for you xx

Red no matter what the birth the end result will all be worth it when your holding your baby in your arms xx

Krissie FX and goodluck this cycle xx


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie fingers crossed for this cycle!!

Brandi that's great news! Hopefully next cycle will be yours!!

AFM still waiting on AF should be here tomorrow or Tuesday. Going to wait to test till Wednesday!


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Brandi and Angela, 

I do have PCOS. I'm going for my blood test today to see whether I'm ovulating or not. If I have by some chance O'd, we should be covered with BDing. If not then hopefully the doctor will make a suggestion and we'll be on the right track.


----------



## brandi91

Sarah, I really hope that you ovulated!!! Are you just using OPKS or temping as well? I know that if you are just using OPKs, then you may have just missed your surge. Let us know!!! What dosage are you on again?

I am still having watery CM. I'm wondering why it's not drying up if I O'd. I know CM isn't really a reliable indicator, but still...hubby and I DTD on the evening of CD 20, and according to FF, I didn't ovulate until CD 28 (if I even ovulated). I know I have a nonexistent chance of being pregnant with that, but I may still test just because this will be the first time I can test saying I'm "dpo". Lol.

DogMommy, do you get to start your IVF prep this month? What about you Angela?


----------



## brandi91

Sorry, Sarah, I just saw your chart, which answered my own question. Maybe the descending temps will lead to a pre-o dip. I hope they do!


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Brandi, I'm temping and doing OPKs. I'm only doing one OPK a day so I know I could miss my surge but we are BDing almost every day and I've got my chart to confirm. I'm just on 50mg but the doctor didn't say what would happen if I didn't ovulate on that dose, I assume they up it to 100mg. It's possible that my chart is heading for O. I'm not sure if I do ovulate on my own but I get a rise usually about CD25-27 however the blood tests and ultrasounds I've had done after I get my temp rise have shown no sign of ovulation. I don't know what to believe. 

I hope you have O'd!


----------



## RedRose19

For me what they did was up it to 100mg and when that didn't work they moved onto the injections, they told me if 100 doesn't work then 150 won't either and waste of time. Their point was if at 100mg it's not working at all then your body is just not responsive to Clomid. Hopefully it will work for you , it does for many women!


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping 100mg works for you Sarah FX xx

Brandi I hope you have Od and your temp stays up xx

AFM no news here still waiting for hospital to tell us whether we are eligible for NHS funded IVF or not if Ive heard nothing by next week Ill call them but if this is how long they take then Im guessing we won't be starting before xmas xx


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi I can never go by my cm bc it's always all over the board. Sometimes mine is just different based on what I eat or drink!

Sarah fingers crossed 100mg works for you!

Red that sounds uncomfortable! Does he move around a lot?

Angela fingers crossed you get that phone call soo!

My blood work came back normal so I'm happy about that. Still waiting on AF so I can schedule a HSN. Has anyone had one before??


----------



## krissie328

Dogmommy- that is great about your bloodwork. I have not had that procedure before so I have no insight. 

Sarah- when do you expect to hear back from your doctor on what to do next?


----------



## RedRose19

what is a hsn? 

this week yes hes none stop moving.. movement since about 12 weeks, kicks about 17 weeks but only this week is it constant


----------



## sarah2211

The nurse rung this morning. I haven't ovulated (unsurprisingly). She said my doctor is away until Monday so I've just got to wait. She said she'd ring me back on Monday, but it's likely provera followed by 100mg of Clomid, maybe a monitored cycle. Also, she said there's a chance I could still ovulate this cycle, but it's probably not going to be a good egg and the chances of it being a BFP are very small.

So basically what I expected, but not what I wanted to hear :(


----------



## brandi91

I'm sorry Sarah! A monitored cycle is so much better, because if you have a good follicle they can give you a trigger to help you release. I really hope you respond to 100!

Red, that sounds uncomfortable!

Never heard of an hsn....is that the same thing as an hsg? If so, I've had an HSG!

Angela, I hope they speed things up for you soon!

AFM, my sleep patterns have been way off. I woke up at 2 AM and temped because I couldn't go back to sleep and I had to get up for work in a few hours. My temp was 95.66 but with the temp adjuster it was 97.2.

I never know if I should go with adjusted. I know FF says that the adjusted temp may not be accurate, but I feel like taking my temp four hours earlier than normal isn't accurate either! It's always way lower. FF moved my O date back a day, so I don't really know what to think. I'm not convinced I O'd, but we will just watch the temps and see I suppose! CM has just been extra watery. I agree Dogmommy, my CM is always all over the place.


----------



## Vankiwi

I've had an HSG? Not sure what a HSN is.

Sarah although my DD1 wasn't conceived on clomid, she was a CD31 egg, so you never know!


----------



## Vankiwi

Oh I just googled - here we call it an SHG. Very similar to an HSG as far as what the procedure involves. Mine only hurt for about two seconds and that was it!


----------



## sarah2211

I think a trigger is probably not an option. Looking at our clinic's website they are very expensive. I could get 2 IUIs or a third of a round of IVF for the price of 1 trigger! But if they doctor thinks it'll do the trick then we will look into it. A monitored cycle is pretty expensive too and I'm not sure it'll help us actually get a BFP. It'll help us time the BDing, but we manage to get enough in I think! 

Anyway, it's just waiting to hear back now.

Thanks Vankiwi, we won't stop BDing, hopefully I will ovulate but I'm not getting my hopes up. By the way, are you an NZer?


----------



## Vankiwi

Sarah yes I'm a NZer!


----------



## sarah2211

Me too :) but I see you are living in Canada?


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi I'm not sure what to say about your temps. I hope you did O this month!

Sarah fingers crossed 100mg works for you!

An HSN is an ultrasound test that they fill me with saline and look for any abnormalities. I guess it's just standard before doing ivf. It will be next week as AF showed her face today. One step closer....


----------



## RedRose19

I've had a hsg where they filled me with dye to see any abnormalities or bloackages in my tubs etc. It's how they found the growth in my womb last Sept! Had to have surgery to remove it. The procedure was ok not painful at all


----------



## brandi91

How is everyone today???? My temps were lower today but FF says I'm 5 DPO. I wonder if FF can be wrong.


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- fertility friend can be wrong. But your chart does look good. Fx it stays up. 

Things are okay here. I've been dealing with horrible headaches the last two days.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy I hope your scan goes okay when I had mine I felt a sharp pain when they inserted the dye and afterwards a dull aiche like period pains for a few minutes but it didnt last long and the procedure was over with in a matter of minutes xx I hope it all turns out good hun xx

Brandi your temps are still up so dont fret yet I agree with Krissie for now it looks like you did O xx

Krissie I hope the headache disappears soon and its nothing to do with femera xx


----------



## Aphy

Brandi, my temps have done the exact same thing and I am 6dpo. Fx for us both!


----------



## AngelaALA

FX Aphy and Brandi that your temps stay high and you have Od xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well guy's Im out this month and Im one hundred percent fine with that because I have the worst toothache in the world right now my final wisdom tooth is trying to come through but coming out at an angle and pressing against the tooth in front causing it to fracture and a cavity along with an infection Ive got to have it extracted but I have to be knocked out for it and if Im pregnant then I cant have it done. I really want a baby but this pain my god couldnt put up with it for nine months its unbearable so there will be no timed BD this month as I cant risk it I need this tooth out of my head x


----------



## krissie328

I hope they can get you seen quickly Angela. Tooth pain is just the worst. You definitely don't want that while pregnant.


----------



## brandi91

Angela, I really hope that they can get you in soon!!!! That sounds painful! 

Aphy, I hope your temps stay up!!!! 

I've had an HSG as well. It cramped when they put the dye in but that's it.


----------



## Aphy

Not sure what to do about my temp this morning. My DH had to wake up 40min earlier than we usually do so I took my temp then and it was 36.5, I then fell back asleep and when I took it at my normal time it was 36.8. Guess it doesn't make any real difference since either one isn't high enough to keep my hopes up for this cycle. Though I know we aren't out until AF actually arrives, my gut is saying more and more that this cycle isn't going to be it. I started off so positive :(


----------



## Vankiwi

Sarah yes I've been here for just over 7 years now! Just got back from NZ 2.5 weeks ago. Where are you from? PM me if you want!


----------



## brandi91

Aphy, I've been using an online temperature adjuster. I've read that it's not accurate, but I know waking up even just an hour early really skews my temps!!! Some women say that it didn't work for them, but it has appeared to be pretty accurate for me on the couple of days that I had to use it.

For example, I woke up at 3:15 this morning and took my temp and it was 96.45 (which is really low). I put it in the adjuster for my normal time and it upped it to 97.02. When I woke up again, it was about 30 minutes past my normal time, and I took it, and it was 97.12. So I would say my adjusted temp was relatively accurate!

As far as the low temps, there are lots of women who say that they have had low temps and still gotten a BFP! I hope so much for you that it will be the case!


----------



## Aphy

Thanks Brandi! I tried using an adjuster and it only changed it by .06 degrees so at this stage I am basically just going to wait and see how things go. Not much else I can do! I see your temps seem to be back to your cover line? Fx for you!!!


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- nice to see your temps going back up. I hope they continue to rise. 

Aphy- I think you are right and you will just have to see what they do. But I would definitely say you ovulated so it could be anything messing with them. 

Not much new here. Today is my last dose of femara so just waiting to o now.


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks girls...
I scheduled it today for the 17th....they told me to take medication before hand so I'm thinking it may hurt a little but whatever it takes. Hopefully it comes out ok!

Angela I'm so sorry about your toothache. I've been there! It really is a good idea to get it fixed before hand.

Krissie my fingers are crossed for you this cycle. I have a strong feeling this will be your month!! 

Brandi and aphy fingers crossed for you too!!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks dogmommy. I do too and so I'm trying not to be too optimistic. It is the same feeling I had in May with my last chemical.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie I really hope you catch that sticky bean this month FX for you xx

Dogmommy only 10 days to wait I hope it all goes well before you know it you will be in the TWW I really hope it works first time xx

Aphy and Brandi looking at both your charts I think you have both Od FX that you get that sticky bean xx


----------



## RedRose19

Ooh good luck krissie! I hope this is it!

Dogmommy good luck honestly shouldn't feel much if anything it's more pressure than anything else. 

How are you ladies today!


----------



## AngelaALA

Well Ive either Od yesterday or today I was really tempted to BD but then the pain in my tooth told me no gutted as it has been a strong O plenty EWCM and O pain but this tooth needs to go badly x


----------



## RedRose19

Im sorry about your tooth hun, ive had tooth trouble since being preggo nothing worse. I hope you hear soon


----------



## AngelaALA

Red thats why Ive had to leave it this month as even though my chances of a natural BFP are extremely slim I cant risk it as the pain is so intense at times its unreal and I just couldnt put up with this for 9 + months it would completely wear me down xx I hope yours isnt too bad hun and bearable xx

How is everyone else xx


----------



## krissie328

I hope you hear back soon for both your tooth and ivf. :hugs:

Afm, still super sick. I've never been sick like this and I'm so miserable. Just hoping I'm well enough to bd tonight. My fever seems to be gone so now I will be able to see a temp shift if it occurs


----------



## RedRose19

sorry to hear your sick krissie, i hope you feel better soon!

angela i had no problems til i got pregnant then my tooth just crumbled one night and left a huge hole in it! i freaked out and when i got there she was so calm said she could still fill it even though i was pregnant. i know though some time in the future it will need to be pulled because it was a deep filling and i can feel the weakness in it, problem is im naturally missing teeth, two back ones so if i loose this one its gonna be super hard to chew . plus side is ive no wisedom teeth to worry about missing those too. 

bit upset here this week, and before i go into detail i know i know this is super childish lol but basically my sil is pregnant with her 4th!! even though she just had a mental break down last month over minding her 3 girls, my brother has a lont on his shoulders, but the part im mostly upset about is the fact she did this on purpose to be pregnant same time as me! from the moment i told my family i was expecting she was going on and on about how broody she was, then this tripled when i told her we were having a boy (after 3 girls she wants a boy) she always tries to be center of attention in most events and really tries to muscle in on alot of me and my moms time together and i just wanted this time, this pregnancy with just my mom, again i know thats childish etc but she and you ladies know how long it took me to get pregnant this time, nearly 4 years and she always gets pregnant drop of a hat! she would of gotten pregnant sooner only for the fact she had paid for a course to start in sept and knew she couldnt waste that so i said to dh i bet she times the pregnancy for around sept/oct so she can finish the course before baby arrives and well i should of put money on it because shes that predictable! we share dour pregnancies last time too and i feel sad she couldnt of just let me have this time with my family! and not for the fact timing is not good for their family 

ok rant over.. again sorry if this makes me childish its just how i feel right now and hormones probably dont help


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: I am so sorry hun. Some people are just like that and it's unfortunate when it's your own family. Try not to let her outshine your happiness for your little guy.


----------



## mara16jade

Well, my first round of clomid didn't work. :( We're gearing up for round #2. :sigh:

I just don't understand how we had no trouble conceiving our son in 2013. And now, after a year, the furthest we got was a miscarriage. :( I had put so my hope into our 1st round of clomid, stupidly I know. I knew the chance of it being our magic pill was small, but I couldn't help but think that *this* month would be the one.


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: Mara, I can relate. Ds was conceived our first round of clomid so I figured it would be fast again. Well 3 rounds of clomid and now on second round of femara later... it's so discouraging to say the least. 

In other interesting news your ds is 2 days younger than mine. <3


----------



## mara16jade

Krissie, do you have any idea why you're having trouble conceiving? 

Sometimes I wonder if it would be better to know the reasin, instead of just having undiagnosed infertility. It just sucks either way!


----------



## krissie328

Well I have pcos, but that was the same with ds. I've had two losses since Feb and 3 failed med cycles so not sure. I've ovulated all of them so that is not the issue. Last cycle was because I ovulated late and missed it. But the other ones just back luck? Doctor thinks bad embryos for the losses but I can't help but think it's my pcos since it increases chance of miscarriage.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red dont let her get you down think about your baby and how happy he will make you feel plus you will have yours first hun, people like her make me so angry I see it all the time ungrateful for what they already have whilst we struggle to have just one piece of what theyve got a family xx keep your chin up hun and rise above her xx

Mara so sorry the witch got you unexplained infertility is so hard Im in the same boat as you Im LTTTC will be 3 yrs in Nov had one CP in that time frame was on Clomid for 6 months and unfortunately it did not work for me now we are awaiting news about starting IVF xx I remember my first three months on Clomid especially the first month so full of excitement and optimism and then getting heartbroken with every BFN it does wear you down and make you so low, TTC is so exhausting and draining physically, emotionally and mentally but you got to keep going xx

Just because it didnt work for me doesnt mean it wont for you hun FX this cycle will be the one xx


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie sorry you're feeling sick! It's getting to be that time of year around here everyone is sick!

Red I'm so sorry about your SIL, feel free to rant away. I definitely have my fair share of SIL issues.

Mara hopefully this is just one step closer for you to figuring out the problem. I try not to look at a bad cycle as a waste as we do learn different things that don't work!

Afm I'm just working on eating better to increase egg health and 3 weeks away from starting ivf. Nervous about the HSN next week but you have helped calm me!


----------



## Aphy

Hi ladies,a question for the tempers...has anyone had AF start but still have raised temp? I thought pre-AF spotting started today but when I went to bathroom it is more than expected but my temp was still raised this morning which is odd if AF was starting today.


----------



## krissie328

Aphy- that does sound odd. My af temps are typically higher but they always go down the day of or after af arrives. 

Dogmommy- I cannot believe how close you are to starting ivf. I hope it works quickly for you. 

Afm, I thought I was getting better and that my fever was gone but it appears to be back today. I am so ready for this to be over! And now it appears my dh has got it.


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks ladies im an emotional wreck i cant stop crying today, my cousin is in hospital fighting for his life, hes only in his 30s, my son was waiting for disabled toilets today getting upset and some old lady ran in ahead of him , just because his disability is not visable its not fair to treat him that he doesnt count, cue him hsving a huge meltdown, i was so mad! Then me and my best friend fell out, im overhalf way pregnant and weve only seen each other once! I got the feeling shes avoiding me! So i called her out on it. The course the hormones
I just feel like i ned a huge bar of chocolate and my hot wster bottle and cry til the tears are gone.. but alas its not bed time yet lol


----------



## Aphy

krissie328 said:


> Aphy- that does sound odd. My af temps are typically higher but they always go down the day of or after af arrives.
> 
> Dogmommy- I cannot believe how close you are to starting ivf. I hope it works quickly for you.
> 
> Afm, I thought I was getting better and that my fever was gone but it appears to be back today. I am so ready for this to be over! And now it appears my dh has got it.

Will have to see what my temp does tomorrow morning then. So confused and frustrated!


----------



## krissie328

I got a positive opk today! :wohoo: 

It is just a tiny bit lighter but given my cm is also good I am guessing this is it. Which totally figures given how sick I have been and Dh is now sick. Gonna try to get one bd session in before he leaves tonight though. My temps are a disaster though so I won't be able to pinpoint exact ovulation but if they stay high I can at least assume I did o.


----------



## Aphy

Yay Krissie!!! Go get some BD &#128521;


----------



## AngelaALA

Red oh god sounds awful my thoughts are with you and your family right now I hope your cousin gets better and comes out the other side still so young thats such a shame I hope your family stay strong and support each other through this. Some people are ignorant and that old lady should never have done that but you also dont know what she suffered with maybe she had IBS or something and it was life and death to get in that toilet or maybe she was and is just just a horrid ignorant old woman I hope DS is okay now though hun xx and your BF thats awful youve not seen her in all that time how come she has stayed away Im sure you will patch things up and everything will be okay BFs are like family you fight but make up too Im sure everything will work itself out xx keep me updated about your cousin thinking of you right now xx

Aphy my pre AF temps whilst spotting have been known to stay high then as soon as AF arrives they drop dramatically just keep an eye on it hun xx

Krissie yey to O hope you did get BD in and are in with a chance FX for you xx

AFM well called the hospital they recived my paperwork they sent it all off to my own hospital as the fertility one is in another county (not far) for it to go to a board for there approval as it will be my county that have to pay for it via there NHS budget that was sent on 24/09 and can take 56 days so I wont hear anything till end of Nov more than likely we will start IVF in Jan which is good really as at present we're doing house up and we get xmas out the way before we start x


----------



## sarah2211

Hey ladies, I really need some advice. I know the best thing to do is to follow my doctor's recommendation, but I'm just beyond frustrated.

I have PCOS and was put on Provera, followed by 50mg of Clomid on CD 4-8. My doctor prescribed me three months worth of Clomid, so after using 50mg last cycle, I not have a full 100mg in my cupboard. I have had no response to my first cycle of Clomid (did not ovulate). 

My doctor rung and said that he wanted to increase my dose to 75mg. I'm really annoyed. If I didn't ovulate at 50mg, I don't feel that 25mg is going to be effective. From everything I've read, if you don't ovulate on 50mg, you go up to 100mg. 

To make things even more difficult, my husband is in the army and he's likely to be deployed from December until April next year. It's likely he'll also be away for some of 2017. So we have enough time for 2 more cycles this year before he goes.

I'm really worried that I'm not going to ovulate on 75mg and I'll be left with 1 more cycle before he is deployed. 

In my cupboard I have 100mg and I also have a new script for 75mg. 

As per my husband's suggestion, I emailed the nurse at my clinic and explained the situation. She said that they suggested raising my dose slowly so we don't end with multiples. 

What would you do in my situation?


----------



## Aphy

Temp a bit lower this morning and haven't had anything more than (tmi) the lightest shade of pink on toilet paper once off since that previous big amount of spotting so I am keeping it as spotting on FF. Will see what today brings...probably more spotting &#128534;

Angelala, I am glad you are getting some sort of time frame and I also think January is maybe better. This way you can properly get things in order and enjoy Christmas to the fullest cause very soon thereafter you are going to be a Mumma,I'm sure of it!

Red,I'm sorry you are having it so rough currently. Try stay strong!

Good luck to all the ladies who are starting their TWW now!


----------



## RedRose19

Yay for positive opk krissie! I hope.you get your bfp this time round. Just getting that positive opk can be like winning the lotto! 

Sarah be firm tell them you want the 100 ! I find a lot of time if you be honest say what you want they listen . 

I'm glad you got into the hospital Angela! Jan isn't bad it means if you get pregnant Jan/feb you'd have a baby next Xmas I always loved the idea of a small baby at Xmas. Plus enjoy Christmas! No ms on Xmas day dive into the turkey hehe. 
Thanks for the support I feel a bit better today, I was so emotional yesterday I guess that's normal at times!. My cousin collapsed two days ago no idea why , they think could be diabetes as his dad got dx at 40 with it and apparently low blood sugars can cause seizures. He seems better today thankfully in good spirits now they have got the seizures to stop !
Dh was soo good he knew I was just at exploding point so he got a take away in, bathed and put Jamie to bed, made me tea in the evening poor guy probably thought I was gonna take out my anger/emotional on him but it helped me relax a bit.


----------



## brandi91

I've had temps way below the cover line for three days now :( I was hoping maybe it meant AF was on her way and that I ovulated. I would have been 12 DPO today. But since I had a third low temp it took away my pattern completely. I'm so bummed!


----------



## krissie328

That really sucks Brandi. It really did look like you o'd. I wonder what's going on with your temps if if it's not only.

Red- that's super scary about your cousin. I hope they get it figured out quickly!

Angela- I agree Jan will be a good time to start. 

Afm, opks are back to negative which follows my typical surge pattern. My temp was up this morning (could still be my illness though) so just gonna wait and see. We didn't get to bd since dh was too busy but we had bd on Sunday so hopefully that will be enough. I'm gonna try again tonight but I tend to o shortly after my surge.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Red Rose. I thought I was quite firm in their email to my nurse. But she said because of the risk of multiples it's best to increase slowly. First, DH and I wouldn't be upset at all if we got more than one and secondly, 100mg isn't a hugely high dose that's going to turn me into Octomom! Ugghh don't annoying. Thanks for reply. I'm thinking of taking my 100mg.


----------



## krissie328

Sarah- that is so frustrating!! I would definitely think 100 mg would be appropriate since it doesn't look like you ovulated. I would only be concerned if you did ovulate and if there were multiple eggs on only 50 mg. :hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

Sarah Id probably take the 100 too due to the no O on 50mg let us know what you decide in the end and how it goes xx

Krissie FX in the TWW and hopefully that sun BD was the one xx

Aphy thats strange spotting stopped hopefully AF will arrive soon if not take another test and either way contact your Dr he may ru some tests x

Brandi Im so sorry to see your CHS gone but I agree with Krissie seems really strange as your temps looked really good speak to your Dr and show them your chart xx

Red Im glad your feeling better and that sounds lovely what your DH did sounds like youve got a gooden there xx

Dogmommy your IVF will be here before you know it hope the healthy eating helps hun xx

AFM so made up had a call from the Dentist surgery they had a cancellation go in for my consultation tomorrow so hopefully by next week my toothache will be no more x


----------



## krissie328

Oh that is lovely Angela!! Fx they can get it taken care of quickly.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks ladies. I was expecting you to all say to follow the doctor's advice haha. It's not like I produced any follicles on 50mg so it's not likely (in my opinion) that I'm going to produce multiple follicles on the next dose up. DH and I would be happy with twins. 

I've taken provera now so I'm done with this cycle. I definitely am leaning towards 100mg.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey how is everyone doing xx

AFM my tooth is booked in but for 22nd Nov which is a long way off not great but the antibiotics have worked not in constant pain still get a little pain now and then when I eat but its manageable thank god xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'm glad you have your tooth booked in. I can't believe how long the waiting time is!


----------



## AngelaALA

I know its ridiculous but the antibiotics have worked no more constant pain just when I bit too hard still it means Im eating alot slower and less got to look at the positives lol xx

How is everyone xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- at least the pain is manageable. 

Afm, things are good here. I got a blazing positive opk today and a ton of ewcm so I figure I'm actually oing now. I think my illness is what caused my false ch for cd 10.


----------



## brandi91

Angela, I'm happy that you got your tooth appointments all booked!

Krissie, fingers crossed for O and that this is your month! Woohoo!

AFM, my temps are pretty erratic (ugh). My mom gave me some black cohosh. I've been reading (albeit there isn't much information about it), but it's supposed to be helpful in ovulation. However, everything I've read said that the dosage is 120 mg for 10 days. The capsules my mom gave me are 545 mg!!! I feel like that is going to be too high (the brand is Soloray).

It's supposed to be useful also in bringing on AF. Since I'm not taking any other medicine, I figured it will at least be safe in bringing on my cycle (I'm now on CD 44 with no sign of O, which means no sign of AF). Since I'm not seeing my doctor right now, I figure this could at least be a good method for bringing on a somewhat regular period, and then I can continue my spearmint tea throughout the cycle to maybe bring on ovulation.


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- I used black cohosh in two cycles that resulted in ovulation. I got pregnant in the first but lost it. I'm pretty sure it was unrelated.


----------



## RedRose19

Just please be careful the amounts you take. I dont know how much is safe but that does seem like a like in one go. But i dunno.


----------



## krissie328

Yea, I got standardized black cohosh that had 40 mg per pill and I took one I'm the morning and one in the evening. I have no idea why yours are so high.


----------



## brandi91

I know! I triple checked the label and it says once capsule is 545 mg. I think it's crazy, too!!!! I read that the recommended dosage is anywhere from 20 mg a day to 2000 mg a day, depending on who you're asking and where you're from, however, that was in reference for menopause symptoms. 

I think I'm just going to take one every other day and see if it helps to bring on AF? Krissie, that is awesome that it helped you to ovulate!!!! I may look into getting a bottle with a smaller dosage....but I read a lot of the side effects and they were kind of scary! I was getting many mixed reviews as well with whether or not you should use while TTCing. 

So I think I'm going to be more diligent about drinking my tea (there were many days this month that I was only drinking one cup a day or accidentally skipped a day) after AF starts. 

Also considering scrapping the black cohosh idea and ordering some vitex. Has anyone used that? How is everyone doing this month?


----------



## krissie328

I am loving the spearmint. I'm also taking inositol with it and both are great for pcos. I think that's why I am ovulating nearly a week earlier this cycle. While I am taking femara one of my other pcos friends is using spearmint and inositol and has ovulated the last 4 or 5 cycles. 

I took vitro about 10 years ago and it helped me have a more regular cycle. Dh was away with the navy so I was not ttc at the time.


----------



## brandi91

I've never heard of Inositol! What does it do?

I've decided that I am going to try changing my diet. We PCOSers are supposed to be on a low carb diet, and I'm not exaggerating when I say that carbs make up probably 80% of my diet. I LOVE carbs....mmm!!! They're so good. I could easily live without other food groups, but I gotta have my carbs.

With that being said, I've also gained an astronomical amount of weight over the last three years (I went from 155 to 215). I was in a healthy BMI range at 155. I am so ashamed of my weight gain! I can't fit into the clothes I used to and I just don't feel pretty any more. Not that I want outside attention or anything, but when I was thinner, I feel like occasionally I would be noticed by a member of the opposite sex. Now that I've gained 60 pounds, no one even looks in my direction. I feel awful admitting that as I know my hubby's attention is all that matters, but it's something I've noticed whether I want to or not. I'm barely squeezing into an XL shirt, and really should be in a 1x. 

My hubby has gained some weight, too. We both want to be healthier. I went to the store today and stocked up on low carb foods for the week. I really want to get back into a size 8 jean! Lol! My motivation is two things:

-I want to feel pretty and be able to wear cute clothes and feel confident in them. My sister in law is adorable and fits into everything and I'm just so envious of that.

-I've never given healthy eating a fair trial as a solution for my chronic anovulation. It could be the answer and save us thousands upon thousands of dollars, as well as added stress!!!

It is so hard for me to cut the carbs, though. They're in everything! Ugh! I just am keeping that end goal in sight. I also decided to continue taking my Metformin. I have been off of it for about 4 months since hubby told me he wanted to wait to move forward. I did have some diarrhea (TMI-sorry) after starting it again, but that's to be expected I suppose.

This ended up being a really long post! Lol!


----------



## krissie328

Low carb is totally the way to go for pcos along with reduced dairy. I love me some carbs too! But low carb is the only way I lose weight.

Inositol is similar to metformin in that helps increase insulin sensitivity. It's also a nutrient that apparently those with pcos don't absorb correctly. I take it with metformin as well but some people just take it alone and report good results. I buy it in bulk powder and mix .75 teaspoons twice a day into some water. It has a slight sweet flavor. The recommended dose is 4000 mg.


----------



## krissie328

https://www.pcosdietsupport.com/supplements/inositol-and-pcos/

Brandi- this website has the best info I found on why it's good for pcos.


----------



## Vankiwi

Brandi low carbs does get easier! I did paleo for a bit which is grain free, so automatically cuts out pasta, bread etc. I also did the Beach body 21 day fix for a bit and lost weight on both. Once you have gone without carbs for a bit the addiction wears off!


----------



## RedRose19

I did low carb but didn't go without either, when I got pregnant with my son years ago all I did was change everything to whole meal and tried to have smaller portions I gave up all sugar in terms.of sugar in my tea, no sweets, chocolate, and only had bread now and again but I didn't go crazy giving everything up because it's hard to stick when it's a drastic change! Start small, pick one thing give it up for a week, then add something else, change one food for a healthier option like Brown rice instead of white those.make big difference too

Today I am 1 week away from v day! I am relieved to be so close to a stage where if he did decide he was.coming he would survive, fingers.crossed he won't but still a relief to be close to it!


----------



## krissie328

I am so happy for you red!! Your pregnancy has just flown by for me. 

How is everyone doing? Today is a bit of an emotional day for me so just trying to make it through.


----------



## brandi91

Krissie-thank you for that information! The article was very informative!!!!! I may look into getting some of that. 

Red-Wow! I agree your pregnancy has flown by! I am excited for you!

I was just thinking how we really need some more BFPs on here!!!! We have been together for a long time now! Since February! (I'm excited for those who have gotten their BFPs!)

Thanks for the low carb encouragement, everyone! Today has been fine. I'm just thinking "baby or bread?" lol!

AFM, not much to report. Temp was up a bit today but that doesn't mean much.


----------



## krissie328

Even longer Brandi. I started this group Dec 9th. I really can't believe it's been that long. Coming up on a year really quick. I really hope we get more bfp soon!


----------



## brandi91

Gosh, it is coming up on a year fast!!!!!! I don't think I joined until February since that was when I started Clomid. I've really enjoyed everyone's company, though! The internet is a wonderful thing! It allows us to make connections with people all over who are experiencing the same things that we are. 

It's so nice when my hubby/friends are tired of hearing me rambling on about it, that I can just come here and talk.

Krissie, did you O this month? I know you were thinking it was coming! I couldn't remember if you temped so I wasn't sure if you confirmed or not. Good luck!


----------



## krissie328

I have been a part of bnb since 2009 and have really enjoyed it. Infertility is horrible and it's nice to be able to connect with people that get it.

I think I o'd Sunday or late last night. So waiting to see if I get a shift tomorrow.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi I really hope all that stuff works and the healthy eating FX for you xx Im the same I am a proper bread fiend I love the stuff walking past the bakery in the supermarket smelling all that baking bread is like heaven for me xx when I gave it up it was hard to beging with but does get easier I still have bread but not every single day with nearly every meal Ive cut right back and only have it a few times a week now and thats my treat I enjoy it more too.

Red my god its going so so quickly before we know it your little bambino will be here so so happy for you xx

Krissie I really hope you get that temp shift FX for you xx I cant believe Ive been on this site since Jan its flown by but also been such an emotional rollercoaster I really dont think I would be carrying on if it werent for all you guys, the support on here is amazing and I couldnt get theough this difficult journey without it xx to think on my year anniversary on here Ill be starting my IVF and hopefully have a lovely 2017 baby or two xx


----------



## RedRose19

i cant believe its been that long, i was here since feb i think but cant remember i was doing my 2nd cycle of clomid i think, i wouldnt of been able to get where i am without you ladies support! and i hope every day i will come on here and see another bfp!! i know we will start seeing a few esp once the ivf gets started xxx

i cant help but feel so cross this morning at the due in feb group right now, they are talking about how 1 glass of wine here or there is ok, and good few have confessed to drinking whiskey!!! i mean for gods sake they cant give up alcohol for 9 months! are they that selfish. i mean wine is one thing, least there is some nutrients for baby, but whiskey is just pure alcohol and high content. i dont understand it but maybe im sensitive because it took me nearly 4 years to be here! sorry for the rant i just needed to get that off my chest before i explode!

i really hope those stuff help brandy, i also suggest take up a class you enjoy to help you release stress or tension, i took up zumba and i tell you was the best thing ever, not only was it high exercise but so so fun, but if its not for you try a few others see what suits you? 

last night ive some how hurt my knee.. no idea how or when or why, i got up from my chair after reading my son to sleep and omg the pain, its like toothache but in my knee and traveling up and down my leg. maybe i twisted it as i got up ive no idea. i had a rough nights sleep because of it, i cant take anti inflammatories like neurofen so not sure what my options are. 
i have my anomaly scan tomorrow and hopefully nothing is wrong, i hope they will tell me his weight so i can get a rough estimate what size he might be by birth.


----------



## krissie328

Oh red that's so frustrating! My July board did the same thing when I was pregnant with ds. I just could not fathom how anyone would think any amount was okay. :growlmad:

Still no temp shift. I'm just gonna go by opk since I've been sick. And apparently still not over it as I was throwing up last night. :nope:


----------



## dogmommy

Hey girls, I too appreciate all the support you ladies have given me. My husband jokes when he sees me checking the boards and asks how all my friends across the world are doing! 

Brandi I know how you feel. As I get older I gain more weight and it's harder to get rid of. I really do see results with low carb and high protien. I just need to stick to it. 

Angela I hope your tooth is feeling better. I can't wait for you to start ivf journey.

Krissie ugh I'm so sorry you're still sick. Do they draw a progesterone on you to check O?

Red that would really infuriate me too bc I've tried so hard to get pregnant and would never have a sip of alcohol to jeopardize my baby's health. What's V day mean? I can't believe how fast this pregnancy has gone. I can't wait for our group to get more BFPS. We are due!!

AFM I had my HSN done yesterday. It was painful bc they said my uterus is retroverted so they had to inject alot of saline. I thought my uterus was going to pop! From what they said the uterus looked good but they couldn't check the tubes. Dr said I don't need my tubes for ivf so as soon as AF is here I will start my meds!


----------



## krissie328

Dogmommy- that's great your hsg came back clear and you're ready for ivf! I'm so excited for you. 

V day means viability day. It's at 24 weeks ans is the earliest doctors will try to save the baby if they were to be born. 

I don't get any checks unless I get a positive hpt. It's really frustrating.


----------



## brandi91

Red- that is frustrating!!! Ugh! I can't help but feel that some women (not all) who don't have to work as hard for their pregnancies are less cautious with their actions. 

Krissie-that sucks about the temp shift!!! I feel your pain, mine was right back down today. I just want to ovulate!!!!

Dogmommy-When are you starting all of your IVF treatments?

AFM, still trying to stick to low carbs. I did eat a cookie today (it was a gift). It was soooo good! Haha! I cherished it. I just wish AF would start, ovulation or not!


----------



## brandi91

Ugh, I'm having one of those nights where I'm googling too much and starting to obsess over the costs of these treatments.

I feel like this is never going to happen. The only medicine I never tried was Clomid 150 mg. I did 50, 100, 100, and then did two rounds of Femara. I didn't ovulate on any (or even get close enough to trigger). So I doubt I would respond to 150mg, but I hate to move on to these expensive treatments before I give it a try!


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- how expensive would injections be? I would think substantially less than some of the other options. 

I have been thinking a lot about if femara doesn't work. I just don't know what we will do at that point. I am doubting if I did o since my temps have been getting lower. Just another frustrating cycle. :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

the injections can be expensive, they were like 400/550 euro here but we have a drugs scheme where if you sign up to a chemist you pay a max of 140 a month for your whole family so i only paid 140 and any meds the rest of that calendar month was free it worked out well for us because the trigger shot is another 70 ish euro. they tried to charge me for the puregon kit but my fertility nurse rang them up and told them its supposed to come free with the puregon drugs!!
if ovulation is your only problem or main problem the injections are the way to go because they work differently to clomid, you are given a set amount if you get follicles if not you have to wait til the next cycle where as the injections you basically keep taking and increasing until they become bigger so its kind of more likely to get nice big follicles. i responded so poorly to the clomid and the injections id massive follicles by cd 9! so im living proof some times you just have to move onto injections and it be the best thing ever! 

so today i had my anomaly scan and i can breath a sigh of relief that he is healthy, measuring exactly how he should be, hes got all limbs, healthy brain heart etc he is currently approx 1lb 6oz which is perfect for his age, i was measuring 2 days bigger but they kept my due date to feb 13th. but hes coming a week before anyway. 
here is a pic of the smiler we got today!
if anyone rather i not update anymore i totally understand and will stop!
 



Attached Files:







14795757_10154619950514731_1170895637_o.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## krissie328

Aww what an adorable nose! Thanks for sharing red.


----------



## brandi91

No, Red, I love your updates!!! He looks adorable! So glad that he happy and healthy!

Krissie- Hugs!!! I'm really sorry about not responding yet. :( I can't remember...did you respond to Clomid at all?

I am definitely willing to try the injections, but even that will be quite the investment. My understanding is that it will run about 1000-2000 dollars per cycle. That is still wayyyy cheaper than the other options, so we will definitely give it a try, but we don't keep that kind of money just lying around either. I'm a teacher so my income isn't spectacular (not complaining though-I love my job!). Hubby has a great job but we also have lots of bills. So it would definitely be something that we would have to plan for.

I'm REALLY hoping that with healthy eating, maybe I will be able to start ovulating on my own.


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- I did respond every cycle but one to clomid. (I think that cycle was just because it was old and leftover from ds.) And I o'd cd 23 on my first round of femara so pretty late.

Yea, I'm also in public education so not exactly prepared for that type of money. We should get a bit back in taxes so that might be an option.


----------



## dogmommy

Oh Red he's adorable! Please keep sharing. It doesn't upset me! Very happy for you.

Brandi I definitely think you should look into injectables! It might be just what you need!

Krissie I'm so sorry for your frustration. I wish you could get monitored. Not knowing what's going on is much more wearing.

Afm I had my first meeting with ivf team. Was very bummed when they said Dr is only doing cycle for women starting period before Oct 23rd with mine being due on Oct 31st ill have to wait another month!!! I'm so angry. No one told me that he only does a group at a time. Next group is Nov 10-Dec 7th. So I will more than likely fall in that group. I did get a list of all my meds and ordered them today. So I am moving forward but just annoyed with all the waiting.


----------



## krissie328

That is very frustrating Dogmommy!! That seems so bizarre they would do it that way. But at least it is less than a month out so you are getting really close. 

Afm, I called and made an appt to see my doctor for December 7th. I don't feel like the femara is working well for me so I want to sit down and talk about next options. I took 5 mg this cycle and have yet to o (CD 21) and all I have left is 2.5 mg. Not sure if I plan to take that next cycle or just wait until I see him. DH and I had a bit of a chat today so he is going to start some vitamins and we are going to get really serious about eating healthier. 

I haven't seen my doctor since June 30th so it would be nice to show that I have put effort into losing weight. I think I have only lost about 8 lbs since then so not much in the long run of fertility improvement. Although 40 lbs ago I still could not get pregnant so I do not believe my infertility is going to be bothered by a bit of weightloss.


----------



## brandi91

Krissie, that is so frustrating that you can't get any monitoring! Is this an RE or OBGYN? I can totally relate about the weight loss. Even growing up at a healthy weight, I was rarely getting a period. Not even one a year.

DogMommy, I'm so sorry you have to wait! But it looks to be coming up really quickly and will be here before you know it!

I definitely will be looking to start injections if the weight loss doesn't do anything over time.

AFM, I can't temp tomorrow. Do you want to know why? My dog, yes, my dog chewed up yet ANOTHER thermometer. He is only 9 months old, but he is a holy terror. I love him, but come on. He has ruined my last 4 thermometers. I keep it next to the bed for in the AM, and he always grabs it and runs off with it before I notice until it's missing, and then I find the pieces. Sigh.


----------



## krissie328

Aww how frustrating Brandi! My 2 year old likes to take mine, pull it apart and shove it down the side of my bed.

It's just an obgyn. The closest RE we have is 1.5-2 hours away. It's so frustrating. I don't even live in that small of an area but medically we really are lacking.


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie does your gyno prescribe the femara? Good job on the weight loss! It's so hard to even lose a pound.

Brandi my pups are mischievous too! What Cd are you on?


----------



## krissie328

Yes, my regular gyno has prescribed both my femara and clomid. 

Thanks hun, I'm trying hard (most days). I really need to get back on track and really push it.


----------



## brandi91

So, Krissie, what's the plan if the Femara fails this cycle? Will you try another round next month? Or are you going to wait until your appointment?

Dogmommy, I'm on cycle day 50 with no O in sight. :(


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- I'm honestly not sure. I'm inclined to just not do anything until my appointment. But who knows once my cycle starts I always feel the urge to try something. 

I had great success with herbs back in May so might go back to those.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi so sorry to hear your not responding well to the drugs a woman on another group Im on didnt respond at all in the end she bit the bullet and paid for IVF and fell pregnant on first cycle I know its alot of money and alot to consider but if it gets you your happy bundle of joy then moving on to something else maybe worth it keep us posted on how your getting on xx

Red love the pic so happy its all gone well and I love hearing from you and how your getting on you have been were we are and your a success story it gives me hope xx

Krissie that is frustrating especially since fertility drugs have worked in the oast maybe it may be worth going back on Clomid I know the side effects weren't great but atleast you Od on them and can do progesterone shots with it xx

Dogmommy thats annoying but atleast you have a start date I so hope it works first time for you we could be starting around the same time as one another xx

AFM so sorry not been on here of late I stupidly scratched my eyeball right across the pupil which made me blind for a goid few days I couldnt focus on computer screens or drive so Ive not been able to check in xx Im getting better now vision is still slightly blurry but its healing xx On a positive note though got a letter from the hospital the other day our 3 nhs funded cycles of IVF have been approved and they will be in touch with me shortly with my appountment date for my consultation I cant believe how quickly they have approved it due to my last conversation with them I wasnt expecting to hear anything till the end of Nov so happy I could end up starting next month wish me luck xx


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi I'm so sorry! I wish that the clomid would work for you. I can't imagine a cycle that long :(

Krissie my acupuncturist highly recommends herbs for fertility. I hope you get some help from your gyno.

Ouch Angela! Between your tooth and eye I hope you're feeling ok. I'm so excited that you got approved! I hope our start dates are close!! Are you still temping and opks while you wait?


----------



## krissie328

That's fantastic news Angela! You will be starting before you know it. Sorry about your eye, that sounds so painful.

Dogmommy- thanks. I am leaning toward the herbs again since they did work well. I'm thinking maybe December trying another clomid round but not feeling ready for that this coming cycle.


----------



## RedRose19

Ouch you poor thing ! I hope this is a small streak of bad luck out the way ready for good luck for your ivf, im so so excited for you. I hope the date comes in soon. You could be preggo before xmas


----------



## AngelaALA

Cheers for the support guys my eye is getting better which is good xx Who knows I could be preggo before xmas we could start at the same time dogmommy and be bump buddies xx I dont know what the next step might be whether they want to run tests first Ive done all the tests before and everything was fine so they may just jump right in and start but whatever the outcome I can relax knowing Im approved now and to get three free attemps is amazing it makes it that little bit less stressful as this is my one and only shot if you get me xx whatever happens whether I start now or not till Jan Im happy with that too with everything going on right now to be honest due to my op on my tooth they will probably wait till that is out of the way first before starting xx

Krissie its so frustrating I wonder why your body is acting up when you responded so well in the past to fertility drugs uts so strange I hope the transition back to Clomid works for you xx

Oh and Dogmommy yes Im still temping and OPKS as Ive heard it helps the Dr as they may want to look at your charts see if anything pops out to them xx


----------



## RedRose19

Exciting times for you both with the ivf! I bet we start seeing lots of lovely bfps soon. 
I didn't get any sleep last night because my son woke at 10pm and that was it he wanted up and was wide awake, I was so tense and stressed because that's not like him and ended up having a horrible panick attack and anxiety. It was awful. He eventually fell back to sleep by 3 am but I was too tense after to relax. I've been having trouble with my anxiety lately and I confessed to my Dr at my last check up. She referred me for counselling. I felt better after sharing it with her. No sleep always makes me anxiety sky high so I was scared when baby comes and Jamie not sleeping I will just be a big ball of anxiety! 
Also two of the Jan babies have been born this week which is so scary! Poor babbas fighting for their life makes me so grateful my boy is currently safe and comfy least another few weeks I hope. 
In good news I am 24 weeks and v day tomorrow! Yay


----------



## dogmommy

Yay for V day red rose. So sorry about your son. Hopefully you can find some ways to destress. 

Angela three attempts is awesome! I only get two covered by the insurance. So I think we may transfer two if we ever get that far.

Krissie Clomid worked for you before so I have high hopes. December could be a really great month!


----------



## brandi91

Yay for V day Red!!! I bet that is the best feeling. I think it is a great thing that you spoke with your doctor. Anxiety is tough!!!! Thinking of you!

Angela, sorry about your tooth and eye! You can't catch a break! I am so happy for you about the IVF starting up so quickly. How exciting! I feel like three round will give you great chances.

Dogmommy, I'm super excited for you too! It's so good that you both can do it together so you can lean on each other for support. I'm also glad that your insurance will cover two rounds! I have Blue Cross Blue Shield and the type that I have doesn't cover anything past diagnostic ultrasounds (ugh). To do IUI or IVF, our benefits in that area would cease. So, my job has open enrollment this month, and I'm going to be looking into purchasing a better plan for us in case we need to take that route.

AFM, not much to update here. I haven't gone out and bought a new thermometer because being on CD 50, if i were to ovulate, I highly doubt my egg would be viable at this point. I'm just going to keep taking that black cohosh to induce ovulation (or maybe see if I have more progesterone refills-I think I have three). I want to stay on my low carb diet for about three more weeks before I start a new cycle. That way, hopefully the carbs will be out of my system and I'll have better chances at ovulating.

I have been reading and a lot of women said that it wasn't until they started low carb that they finally got a BFP-some after trying for years! I feel like I've never given it a full opportunity to be successful. I also am trying to think of this as what it is-remedying a medical condition. 

I told my mom that if someone was diabetic and wasn't eating the proper foods to stay healthy, I would think that it was dumb and that they should be doing that! Well, PCOS is the same way! I need to be eating certain foods to stay healthy and to not do that is just shooting myself in the foot. 

Anyway, today makes week one of a low carb diet. I haven't been counting carbs, but I've had no bread, potatoes, corn, pasta, or sugar-other than my low carb ice cream and putting a tablespoon or so in my coffee...mmm! I also will eat breaded chicken...I know it's not super low carb with the breading, but if I get five chicken fingers/strips it is only 13 grams of carbs. I'm just trying to stay under 50 each day. The average American eats 250-350 daily!

I'm down three pounds (woohoo!), but I would like to lose 70 total (to be at 140). Only 67 to go!

Krissie-I'm sorry about the lack of response to the meds. I know how frustrating that is!!!!!! I would say definitely try the herbal route, since you've had such a great response to it!


----------



## krissie328

Happy v day Red! 

Brandi- yes, I need to get back on low carb. I've been thinking maybe that's why I'm not responding as well as I have in the past. While my weight is a bit lower my diet has been pretty bad.


----------



## krissie328

And another positive opk on cd 24. Eh, hopefully I actually o this time.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie so sorry your having so much trouble this month with O and all them positive OPKS here's hoping that its definitely O this time I have absolutely everything crossed for you xx 

Red your anxiety sounds awful and being on that group were some babies are already born fighting for there lives my heart goes out to them mothers here's hoping passing V day helps your anxiety carm down hun and Im sure it was a one off with the sleep and DS settles back down xx

Brandi well done in sticking to the diet and the weight loss I really hope it works and I agree about changing your insurance even if its slightly more expensive atleast you will be covered for the future just incase xx

Dogmommy Im also thinking of transferring 2 if I get that far but unsure if Dr will with me being high risk of multiples Im a twin my mums a twin its not skipped 3 generations in my family plus mum had a very surreal dream whereby I had twins so we shall see xx I could start my first treatment in Nov AF would be due around 21st which is good timing as I have my tooth out on 22nd and all the decorating will be done plus to have some nice news to share at xmas would be amazing xx I'm feeling more relieved now we've been approved my IVF is covered all the way up to age of 40 but I want to start ASAP but Im not going to lie the whole not knowing was lying heavy on my mind thinking if we're not covered how would we afford treatment what if it didnt work first time etc.. time to get super healthy for starting treatment now and booking my first acupuncture session xx Are you doing acupuncture dogmommy xx


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie fingers crossed for O!!

Angela that timing would be great! I really hope we are bump buddies! That's crazy about the twins in your family! My hubbys bro and sis are twins so not sure if that increases our chances at all. I started acupuncture already! I thought I would be starting meds next week but anyway I'll keep going until December. So relaxing. Trying to think it's going to help us!

Brandi very good outlook on a diet. I'm trying to do an anti inflammatory diet but everything was gluten in it! But like you said I need to accept that it's what is good for my body!


----------



## brandi91

Krissie, any news on the OPK/ovulation? I hope it happens this time!

Dogmommy and Angela, I've been really curious about the acupuncture! Let me know how that works!

AFM, I started having pink spotting this evening!!! WOOHOO!!!!! Not sure if it's the low carb, the Metformin, or the Cohosh, but I'll take it! CD 53! The sad thing is, it's still a major improvement from my previous cycle length of years! Lol!

I'm starting to kind of freak out though because I don't know what to do from here. I don't know if I should keep drinking my tea, taking the cohosh, try soy isoflavones, etc. I just have no idea. Ugh.


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- I always seem to get af when I start low carbing so that's a great sign! 

My opks have gone very negative so I think that's positive. I also had some cramping on my left side and my cm is turning creamy. So I'm definitely feeling positive and hoping for my temp shift in the am.


----------



## brandi91

Yay Krissie!!! Sounds like you O'd!!! How was BDing timing this month?


----------



## krissie328

Good we bd Friday, Saturday and today. So if I did ovulate we have a great shot.


----------



## Vankiwi

Fingers crossed Krissie!


----------



## sarah2211

Hey ladies, I'm 5 days post Provera and no sign of AF. Last cycle she came 24 hours after my last pill. I know it can take 14 days, but I'm feeling SO impatient. I have no PMS or anything to suggest AF is anywhere near. Any suggestions?


----------



## RedRose19

Yay for af brandy! Sounds positive results either way!
Good luck krissie keeping everything crossed for you

Ladies its my husbands graduation what do you think of this dress is it formal enough? Oddly his dress isn't maternity but fits me perfectly but worried it's not dressy enough
 



Attached Files:







IMAG5621_1.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AngelaALA

Love the dress Red your preggo at the end of the day so you need to be comfortable with a nice up do, makeup and the right accessories it will look lovely enjoy the graduation xx

Sarah Im sure the provera will qork be patient hun and up till then you can take your frustration out on here xx

Brandi do whatever you think is best whatever your doing now seems to be working since AF has arrived so keep doing it hun it sounds like your body is responding well to it xx

Krissie all sounds positive I so hope it is O keeping everything crossed for you xx 

Dogmommy not sure if that could mean you could have twins too but whatever the outcome so long as it works and they or the one is healthy and happy thats all that matters exciting and nerve racking times ahead for the both of us glad we can share this journey together xx


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Angela, my temp is still high so I'm assuming she's a wee way away. I'm wondering if my low estrogen levels are playing a part in this. My last four AFs haven't been much heavier than spotting.


----------



## AngelaALA

Have you asked your Dr to check your hormone levels progesterone as low progesterone could cause your lining to be too thin hun FX AF shows and its more than just spotting hun xx


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Angela, I rung today and they said to wait until Monday and if AF hasn't shown then to call back and they'll order a pregnancy test. Which I think is a waste of time because I didn't ovulate and had a negative test yesterday. If AF isn't here by Monday I'll ring back but ask them to check my hormone levels too. I know my estrogen is low and have read that can cause AF not to show.


----------



## krissie328

Looks like af finally arrived Sarah!! :happydance: Where are you located? Your chart says Friday and its like noon here on Thursday. :haha:

So ff finally gave me crosshairs so I am officially in the tww!


----------



## sarah2211

Yes! She arrived this morning. I could not be happier to see her! Haha. 

I live in New Zealand. We are usually first to see the new day (excluding Samoa and a few other smaller islands). It's Friday lunch time here. I'll start 100mg of provera on Sunday.

Good luck for the TWW Krissie!


----------



## krissie328

That's so weird with the time zones. It's 7 pm here so almost bed time. Lol

Why will you being staring provera so soon in your cycle?


----------



## AngelaALA

Sarah thats great news that AF has arrived here's hoping you have better luck next cycle xx

Krissie yey on the CHS really hope you have caught a sticky bean xx

AFM got a letter through from hospital go for blood tests on 03/11 and DH has to give another sperm sample xx also had to watch a DVD about the whole process which has left me feeling nervous and quite anxious about it all apparently IVF is only 50 50 whether it will work or not thats it. All my tests are over 12 months old so they will want to do them all again which are bllods for infection like hep b c hiv, check my FSH levels around AF time and check another hormone around O time which measures the levels of liquid around follicles which tells them all about my egg reserves and how they are xx also check my uterus aswell and my DHS sperm quality this all has to happen before we can even begin IVF, the only test they will not be re-doing is checking my tubes as they dont need to as they bypass the tubes stage by extracting the eggs straight out of the ovaries xx then once we begin it could turn out that I have poor quality eggs we'll also have to sign a mound of consent forms and attend counselling sessions its all alot to take in right now. Im not sure when our IVF will actually start I guess we just have to go with the flow and see what happens I dont know why Im feeling low about it I guess this is it last chance saloon and Im terrified that it wont work for us xx


----------



## sarah2211

Haha I know. The time zones are weird, it's Friday night here now. Sorry I meant clomid not Provera!!

Thanks Angela. I hope so too. Do you mean IVF has a 50% chance of working ever or each cycle? I hope your wait to start IVF isn't too long.


----------



## RedRose19

yay for af sarah, nothing better when you know shes gotta come before you can move forward. 

angela i can imagine how overwhelming it can be, i guess they feel they need to prepare people as best as they can because it is emotional and your dealing with drugs etc but dont let it put you off, you totally got this, your young and they dont even know whats causing the infertility so this will be good for ye to find out. i have every confidence this will bring you, your long awaited baby!! i hope your well xx


----------



## AngelaALA

From the DVD your chance of conceiving is 50 50 apparently 50% of patients will get pregnant 50% wont its as simple as that and then after the guy says that he says but try not to worry cheers for that mate you've just told me that I only have a 50% chance of success just like flipping a coin and your telling that to someone who has been TTC for 3 yrs and had no joy at all with fertility drugs xx Its 9am Friday morning here in England by the way guys xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Cheers Red Im going to try to remain hopeful and positive Ill just take each day as it comes and see what happens and your right the success rate is higher for people under 35 and Im 33 34 next April so here's hoping that goes in my favour apparently they will also only ever transfer 1 embryo at a time too as the success rate is far higher with one than multiples and also the success rate of carrying full term is far higher too they will only transfer multiples in certain circumstances xx


----------



## RedRose19

this will so bring you , your baby hun i know it!! yeah exactly tbh i think those % numbers seem abit sketchy id say they just dont wanna get sued if it doesnt work if that makes sense? it doesnt break it up to ages etc. at least you got your first date through its a great start! once you go to that it will get the ball rolling! i imagine they will move fast


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Red yeah the percentage is higher for under 35 then slightly reduces +35 then reduces dramatically 40+ but oddly multiple transfers has a higher success rate than a single transfer after the age of 40 xx I really do hope it works and apparently there is no waiting list so should move quite quickly but it all depends on what tests they want to do first and how long it will be before they are completed the Dr on the DVD said it can take up to 3-4 months to start your first process but it can be quicker or take longer dependant on what might be uncovered during the process so we shall see Im not going to dwell on anything and just have to go with the flow and deal with whatever happens along the way xx

How are you anyway xx


----------



## krissie328

That's great Sarah! Fx it leads to your bfp. 

Angela- that is a lot of information to process. I have a lot of hope this will lead to your bfp. 

Afm, my temps are super high today (for me post o). I really think I had a strong o.


----------



## AngelaALA

FX that this is the one Krissie xx


----------



## brandi91

That is great Krissie!!!! I hope that this is your month!

AFM, I had light bleeding for 3-ish days. I didn't even have to wear anything it was so light, but it was definitely there. It was never a full flow but it wasn't just a tiny bit of spotting either. Basically, it was lots of pinkish/brown CM. I never really had any red. 

I know it wasn't a "real" period since I'm sure it was just from the cohosh. However, I went ahead and put it in FF as a light period since it lasted for a few days. Here's to hoping that this month with the low carb I may actually ovulate! I'm down about 5 pounds.


----------



## krissie328

That is great Brandi! Fx low carb helps you ovulate on your own this month. 


How is everyone doing?

Things are going so slow here. I am 6 dpo so just waiting to test bascially. My temps are staying nice and high so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Aphy

Time dragging here too Krissie. I'm 5dpo according to FF and I promised myself I will only test from 12dpo which feels an eternity away!

So glad your temps are looking so good!


----------



## krissie328

Oh such self control Aphy. I'm totally testing tomorrow. :dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

good luck ladies, routing for you all xx


----------



## brandi91

Krissie I so hope that this is your month!!!! :) I can't wait to see your test tomorrow.

Angela any more news regarding IVF dates?

Aphy, I really hope that the next week goes by quickly for you!


----------



## sarah2211

Good luck Aphy and Krissie! FX for BFPs!

I took my second dose tonight. Today I felt pretty average, tired, headache, a little sick to my stomach, not hungry.


----------



## RedRose19

im good thanks angela, i woke with a cold from hell, my face hurts so bad, i hate taking it but i had to give up and take paracetamol so resting now with a cuppa. also ive had to put a pad on, because tmi but ive noticed im very wet since yesterday, im hoping its just discharge but its so sweet in smell its making me paranoid! hoping its nothing! but ive heard so many stories of waters slowly leaking


----------



## AngelaALA

Red I hope the cold goes quickly and I really hope its nothing to be concerned about but get it checked out if it continues xx

Brandie I really hope you O this month and thats great about the weight loss already hun xx

Aphy FX for you too and Krissie your temps show O for sure I teally hope we get some BFPS soon xx

AFM no news just sperm sample from DH and bloods from me both appts on 3/11 I guess we should find out more then so Ill keep you posted xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM been for first round of tests at hospital took bloods checking Im immune against Rubella and also check a hormone that can tell them about my egg reserves and DH gave his sperm sample so just wait for results to come back then we go for our first consultation how is everyone else xx


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you Angela. It seems things are going to pick up for you. 

Afm, 10 dpo so just waiting...


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for you Krissie that this us the month you get your sticky bean xx 

AFM I'm a little bit worried about the result if they come back and say my reserves are low but Im trying to stay positive as how can I really worry about something I dont know the result of just yet xx I think Im Oing today had EWCM for three days and my temp dropped today so we shall see were in for a chance as we BD a few days ago and last night xx


----------



## RedRose19

yay for the first bit being done!! i hope it speeds up from here now, have you other dates for the hospital or just wait to hear from them now?


----------



## dogmommy

Sorry I've been MIA! It's been a crazy couple weeks. Af showed last weekend. So just 3 more weeks before I start meds. My meds came in the mail yesterday and I was completely overwhelmed. But also excited!

Angela I'm excited you're getting started. Try not to worry about the numbers. I'm sure you'll be just fine hun.

Krissie fingers crossed for you!!! Hope this is it! There's gotta be more bfps for our group!


----------



## krissie328

Not long at all dogmommy and Angela... feeling out this cycle, started cramping today and very emotional which are my normal 11 dpo symptoms for af. Just so done.. I've been crying all day over one thing or another.


----------



## RedRose19

Have you tested krissie? I hope its good news for you


----------



## krissie328

Yes, they've been negative and my temp dropped to the coverline today.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy hope it all goes well hun got everything tightly crossed for you xx

Krissie so sorry its BFN what will be your next step xx

AFM I just have to wait now for test results to come back then we'll go for a consultation find out what will happen next with all my tests being over 12 months old they will more than likely make me do them again before IVF starts xx


----------



## krissie328

No idea on next steps. I have one more cycle of femara and a doctor's appt for Dec 7th. So not sure if I want to take the femara or not. Feeling pretty numb about it at to be honest.


----------



## AngelaALA

I know what you mean Krissie its so hard Id say give femera one last go since you already have the meds hun and then discuss options with Dr on 7th thinking of you right now xx


----------



## brandi91

Ugh! I'm so sorry about the BFN Krissie. I know it's unlikely, but is it possible it could be An implantation dip? I hate that though. 

Angela, that's awesome news about the IVF! You will be starting before you know it!

Not much going on here. Haven't done a great job the last week following my low carb diet. I need to get back on it. I'm feeling a little hopeless.


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry about the bfn krissie, definitely give the femera another go while waiting for your appt, you might as well and I read they have an accumulative effect so it builds up the more you take it


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi you can do it dieting is hard and you will fall off the wagon but as long as you get back on it you will be fine xx


----------



## RedRose19

how is everyone?


----------



## Aphy

Basically just waiting for AF to show up this side :(


----------



## RedRose19

sorry hun! is it onto another round of clomid then?


----------



## Aphy

Yes,have 2 rounds left before we then get referred to a fertility specialist &#128532;


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you Aphy!! 

I started clomid last night.


----------



## Aphy

Which days do you take your Clomid Krissie? My doc says cd5-9 but I know others have other days


----------



## RedRose19

good luck on your next round of clomid krissie!


----------



## krissie328

I am taking it 2-6. It's worked well in the past for me. My doctor told me 3-7 which I've also tried but didn't get pregnant either of those cycles.


----------



## Aphy

I really hope this is it this time Krissie!


----------



## krissie328

Me too Aphy!! Fx for you too hun. I really hope we can both get our bfps soon.


----------



## brandi91

Ugh, I'm sorry that AF started Krissie. I hope that this will be your month!

I don't have anything to update, really. I am feeling so down about being unable to get pregnant. We have now been trying for a year and a half with no success. I have no signs that I have ovulated on any of my last cycles. I think they've all just started from high estrogen from the tea or black cohosh. I am just so discouraged. :( 

I want to move on with my life. I can tell people are tired of hearing me discuss it, but they don't understand how it just consumes me. I truly feel incomplete right now. I remember when I first got on my meds the nurse was asking me some general questions, and one of them was if I was experiencing any depression about being unable to get pregnant. I told her no. I was optimistic at the time about getting pregnant.

A year later, my answer would be so different. :(


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- your update has really hit home today. I've been getting more and more depressed with ttc. I know I should be grateful I have one, and believe me I am as he was a very ltttc baby. But I definitely feel incomplete and know our family is missing a second child. 

My mil told me she would be delighted no matter if we had one of our own or adopted. That made me feel better but at the same time so sad as even other people are giving up on us having another bio child. 

I feel like I'm going through the motions right now. I really hope I am able to break out of this soon because I hate how I'm feeling.


----------



## AngelaALA

I feel the same Brandi and Krissie if it wasnt for this group I would be so low it will be our 3 yr TTC anniversary this month and the whole thing has been stressful physically and mentally and like you guys I have no one at all that is going through my struggle I just see friends and family popping them out all over the place no issues at all and it breaks my heart that for some reason we cant and if I hear one more person say it'll happen when you least expect it or you got pregnant bonce it will happen again they dont understand the concept of not a viable pregnancy and CP I feel like punching them in the face. I really hope it happens for you guys I really do xx

Aphy I hope you dont need to be referred and you have a successful cycle xx

Red how are you doing xx

Well I received a call today from the clinic we go for our first consultation next Friday at 8:30 we have to fill out some consent forms there sending out, take photographic ID and also a passport photo for them to keep on file the consultation can take up to an hour and we have to do blood tests for viruses which they make you take every three months the shocking thing is she said we make couples take the blood tests on consultation if theyre starting IVF right away which shocked me as its sounds like theyre not going to make me take all the tests again and we could be starting by the end of this month or next month. I will also find out our results next week to but I guess they must be okay if we're going to be starting ASAP xx

How is everyone else doing xx


----------



## krissie328

That's great Angela. I hope you get good news from your labs and can proceed with ivf with no issues.


----------



## sarah2211

Krissie, is there a reason you've found that taking Clomid 2-6 is better? I'm just curious about the different days and their effect. I've read that earlier creates more follicles and later creates one better qualitity one. 

I'm CD 13. Waiting to see if anything is going to happen this cycle.


----------



## krissie328

Sarah- I've read that as well. But I've consistently seen research where the earlier in your cycle leads to more bfp.


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie I'm so sorry about the BFN. I also think you should give femara one last try.

Angela I hope all your labs turn out well for you! I hope things keep moving on track for you.

I can't wait to get started. Cd11 here and I have been taking opks and all negative. Should O sometime this weekend. We will be in the city with friends going to dinner and hockey game so hopefully we can get some bd time in!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks dogmommy. Good luck getting in some bding. 

I am taking clomid this cycle. Which will either result in my bfp or I will meet with my doctor in December to discuss next steps.


----------



## sarah2211

Hmmm interesting. I might try 2-6 next cycle. Hopefully I won't have a next cycle though haha. CD 14 today, feeling so impatient.


----------



## brandi91

Good luck Aphy! Definitely try the early days and see what happens!!! :) 

Angela, great news about the IVF! I hope that you are able to start by the end of this month. So exciting!

Krissie, I truly feel your pain. People who haven't gone through it just don't understand. I get what you're saying about adoption. I've been thinking a lot about adoption, and I know it is a beautiful thing and that it is so great for women just like me to have the opportunity to be mothers. But, selfishly, it's not what I want. I want to be able to experience pregnancy, and to have a biological child. I am praying for a change of heart if adoption is the route i'm supposed to take. I don't want to feel like it's just bandaging the fact that I couldn't have my own child. If I adopt it's because I want to feel equally as grateful and ecstatic for that opportunity as I would being pregnant.


----------



## Aphy

I got my :BFP: last night and got the blood confirmation this morning :cloud9: Lets hope it sticks!

Fx for everyone approaching O, I hope its a strong and fertile month!


----------



## RedRose19

yay congrats hun!! how exciting!! how are you feeling?


----------



## Aphy

RedRose19 said:


> yay congrats hun!! how exciting!! how are you feeling?

Thank you! Still in shock I think but definitely excited :happydance:


----------



## brandi91

Yay!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS aphy! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Aphy

Thank you Brandi :flower:


----------



## AngelaALA

Aphy thats fantastic news so made up for you xx


----------



## brandi91

Aphy, please continue to let us know how things progress throughout your pregnancy! 

Angela, your chart looks good this month. Any chance of trying before IVF starts or did you decide to take this month off? Sorry if you already told us about this, I may have just forgotten!

AFM, I did get crosshairs on my chart this morning. However, this has happened to me now once before (a couple of months ago, if you all remember). My chart said I ovulated up until 12 DPO and then it took away the pattern because my shift wasn't there anymore. It was so frustrating! So, I'm just taking this as a fluke. It just so happens that the last three nights we have slept with the heat on because it's been cooler at night, so I'm wondering if that has anything to do with it. Plus, as you can see, I've had some temps right in the same range at the beginning of my cycle. If I did ovulate, it would have been on CD 16 (but my last cycle only even came from the black cohosh, which I have stopped taking because my pills were such a high dosage and I kept reading how it can cause miscarriages, etc.)

I did order some Vitex off of Amazon. It should be here tomorrow. I figure I'll start taking that. I know if I did ovulate this month that there is no chance of me being pregnant. Hubby and I haven't DTD in two weeks (since we aren't exactly expecting ovulation regularly).

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- your chart is quite convincing you did o. Did you have any fertile signs? It's a bummer you're not in with a chance if you did o. High temps in the start of your cycle are common. Mine are always that way and then they lower after af leaves. 

Afm, things are going so slow. I am only cd 7. But I have finished my clomid so just taking black cohosh for 5 more days. 

I have decided to start some counseling to deal with some of my anxiety and depression. I think it's been so bad lately, I think because of our trouble ttc and probably my hormones are all over with these meds.


----------



## sarah2211

Congrats again Aphy! 

Brandi, it's quite a convincing rise, hopefully it stays up. 

Kristine, I'm sorry things are going so slowly. This whole thing is waiting for the next part and it all takes so long. I hope the counseling helps. 

AFM, I think I might have O'd yesterday. My charts below. I have had EWCM for 3 days. Last night I had some pretty bad right ovary pain. We BD'd last night and it was quite sore, really bruised insides. Not the stabbing pain you get when it hit your cervix. 

I did these OPKs yesterday. Top was 9.30am. Middle was 11.30am. Bottom was 10pm. 

https://i68.tinypic.com/19muyw.jpg

I did an OPK this morning 

https://i66.tinypic.com/2dkk9sp.jpg

I don't usually have much luck with OPKs so I'm not sure whether to put much weight into it. 

I'm not sure if we should assume O and ease off with the BDing or keep going


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi I really hope you have Od even if your not in with a chance your temps are looking hopeful xx Im in with a tiny chance we BD two days before O but thats it as we've been far too busy decorating plus we dont kind of feel the need to right now with IVF looming, my temps always look strong and good every month so I dont read anything in to them anymore xx

Krissie I hope counselling helps in all honesty with the IVF treatment they offer free counselling so Im going to take them up on it as just like you I feel the whole journey has taken its toll on me emotionally and physically xx

Sarah keep BD just incase and wait for your CHS to show FTX for you hun hope this is your month xx


----------



## brandi91

Fingers crossed for you both this month Krissie and Angela!!!!!

Temps were still relatively up today (well, I woke up at 3 AM and my temp was 96.66, so I put it in the adjuster for my usual time, which changed it to 97.2). I took it again when I woke up an hour after my usual time, and it was a little higher than that, so I figure it's relatively accurate. If I ovulated, I'm 4 DPO. 

I got my Vitex in the mail this morning, so I took two tablets. I will keep you all updated on how it is working.


----------



## sarah2211

I'm pretty sure I ovulated! 

I had a pretty interrupted sleep last night from earthquakes but I think I managed to get 3-5 hours sleep before my temp. DH can't believe im worrying about temps when we are having crazy earthquakes though haha. I'm just SO glad 100mg did the trick!


----------



## brandi91

sarah2211 said:


> I'm pretty sure I ovulated!
> 
> I had a pretty interrupted sleep last night from earthquakes but I think I managed to get 3-5 hours sleep before my temp. DH can't believe im worrying about temps when we are having crazy earthquakes though haha. I'm just SO glad 100mg did the trick!

Looks like a good rise Sarah!!!! Fx that 100mg worked!!!! :happydance:


----------



## brandi91

AFM, temps are still relatively up. I am still not convinced I O'd. My boobs were kind of tingly today, but that could have been anything. I am still getting lots of clear EWCM, which also makes me feel like I may not have ovulated. I'm realllllyyyyyy hoping that the Vitex does the trick....sigh. Being patient isn't my strong suit! Also, one of my closest friends has been trying for a year and I think the only reason is because she and her husband's timing has been off. I introduced her to temping and she had great timing this month. Her chart is looking great. I'm completely excited for her but I can't help but feeling jealous that she has started out after me and will likely be pregnant before me. I have several friends like that. One started months after us and has already had her baby.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Brandi, FF is putting my crosshairs in the day after I know I ovulated. I felt O pain on Saturday and by Sunday, I had no pain. So I just did a manual override. 

Your chart is looking promising but I've had cycles like that too. My chart often looks like I've ovulated but I wasn't convinced. Even cycles I got temp rises I had low progesterone on my blood tests. It's always hard when others get pregnant and you're still waiting. Sigh... hopefully it's our turn soon.


----------



## krissie328

Both of your charts look good for o! Fx for you Sarah.

I'm really struggling with pregnancy announcements. I'm definitely feeling like it's never going to happen for us.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi and Sarah I agree with Krissie your charts look good FX they continue to stay high xx

Krissie loving the new pic of your DS he is so cute xx

I understand were you are all coming from LTTTC is so so hard so many people I know have been pregnant and had there babies some even two children in the same time that Ive been trying and now rather than feeling upset I just feel numb with it all here's hoping we get our happy ever after soon xx

AFM sorry TMI but Ive started spotting already at only 9 DPO I think Im 10 DPO though I reckon I Od a day earlier than FF is saying AF is due Sunday if Im correct or Monday if FF is right and my temps are already falling aswell xx


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Angela. 

How weird you're already spotting. You've has consistent cycles up until these last two losses, haven't you?


----------



## RedRose19

Ltttc is such a lonely time and hard , I thought it would be easier second time because I'd my son, but Tbh it was just as upsetting because my thoughts were more like my son won't be a brother etc. It made me upset. Esp when I've two sister in laws who get pregnant with a drop of a hat! The feeling is a fear of what if it doesn't ever happen etc. And if only we could just see in to the future and see how far away it is. April this year I was ready to throw in the towel, I was told the Clomid didn't work and I'd wasted half a year using it and I had trouble controlling my weight and I just thought please just let it all stop, and of course I didn't realise how close I was , next month I got my bfp , and I guess you just never know how close you are so please ladies don't give up and know I am here of you need a talk or a hug I find the only thing that helps is talking to others who get it. I felt not even my husband got my hurt because of course we had my son so he was happy either way because he is a dad etc. But I think us ladies tend to analyse and think about the future a lot more then the men. 
Big hugs ladies xx


----------



## krissie328

Thanks red. That's exactly how I'm feeling. I want my ds to have a sibling. We had planned 2-3 year age gap and felt that was right for us. That gave us an entire year. But here we are already going to be over that gap and as it widens the more anxiety I get over it. I know whatever gap we have will work out but it's making me wonder upset. 

My dh also wants another one so bad. So I feel horrible I can't give that to him either. He gets so excited every cycle and then af arrives. 

I don't see myself giving up but I'm definately so discouraged by this journey. With ds I didn't feel the pressure I have now. It seems everyone expects a second kid by the time the first one is 2. :cry: And to be honest I really put so much faith in clomis because it was our magic pill the first time.


----------



## RedRose19

honestly hun i 100% get where your coming from.. i had people from when my son was 1 ask when baby 2 was coming.. once he hit 3 (and some people realised he was autistic) people stopped asking me but i felt so awful every birthday we celebrated with ds i felt he should have a brother or sister by now and tbh i wanted a 18 month gap!! and my sons going to be nearly 5! but i guess its worked out good for me because jamie has so many extra needs and he can be such hard work it is going to be good that i have a few hours with baby on my own and to sleep if baby naps etc. once i accepted i cant change him having a sibling when i wanted i kind of relaxed bit more. i know it sounds crazy but because of all the fertility issues ive had im already thinking about when to ttc for baby 3, as we want 3 ! i told dh i am not waiting and hes ok with it, im going to go back next december and hopefully be on the injections by jan 2018 so it means there will be 18 ish months between the younger two if i am as lucky with the injections. i wont let them talk me into clomid or anything else, ill just go private if they do! waste of time for me
anyone i talk to about it thinks im crazy since ive no even had this baby yet.. but alas they do not understand the stress of infertility and i do not want a nearly 5 year gap again i feel like im about to start all over again, my sons potty trained, out of all baby things etc and im starting it all again.. just find it odd and hard. 


i was admitted into hospital friday! bad bad pains i actually thought i was in labour and we are 2 hours away from our maternity hospital, so we took a speedy drive up, they put me on a trace and scanned me, baby and i both are ok and they gave me painkillers but could not find the source of my pain, but they noticed baby is lying transverse (sideways) which i thought anyway because ive got a lump on either side of my bump and kicks are on my far right side. but they said it can make for a very uncomfortable pregnancy esp if he gets stuck... they said walking should help him turn but its hard as the ligaments are stretching and ive nerve pain down my leg! im very short only 4 ft 11 inches so they said too hes running out of space with me being so short and its abit crippling, but i have to say im taking it all in my stride and im just happy he wasnt trying to enter the world this early. i told him hes got to wait til least 37 weeks then its eviction time! i got a high risk appt on monday and i should find out if im having a c section or not


----------



## Aphy

Redrose,that sounded scary but I am glad it wasn't ds coming early! I hope they figure out what caused the pain soon and that walking gets easier and less painful for you &#128536; Take care of yourself!


----------



## krissie328

I'm glad everything was okay red. That does sound painful and being so small doesn't help! 

I don't think you're crazy. But I also understand. We started ntnp when ds was 4 months because we figured it would be another rough go. Thanks for your insight. You are so right we cannot change the age gap so learning to accept it and know it will work out will help. 

With ds delayed speech I'm grateful for a bigger gap because I am able to focus on him and help that develop. He has a ton of words now but he's so difficult to understand.


----------



## RedRose19

my son has very few words too he just came home from intensive ot and slt and i was in tears with the progress hes made since even the summer, he repeated everything they wanted him to, because for ds he might just not want to do it, or he may not even understand so its hard. yesterday for the first time he told me he was hungry.. cant express how big a mile stone that is.. to be able to understand he needs to tell me , i try not to autoamtically make him food now til he says in some way he wants something and its really helped him. 
so ladies how are we set for xmas :coffee: i personally love xmas but i am tired and finding anxious that i just want everything sorted early so i can literally sit back the month of december while other rush about haha because ive a few appts in the city andi cant imagine pushing through the busy shops while bigger! was bad enough last week at 26 weeks.

thanks ladies it was a scary day i even googled survival rate for 26 weeks because i thought he was on his way. thankfully he did not make his entrance. i also had my flu vaccine over a week ago, i felt it was a good idea while being preggo last thing i need is the flu too!


----------



## krissie328

That is so great for your son!! He sounds like he is making a lot of progress. 

As for Christmas... I am almost done with DS's gifts. I have my amazon cart with DH gifts so just waiting on the money to order them. I need to sort out my inlaws things but I did get them a personalized ornament from DS. I will make a load of candy for friends and family. I want my bookshelves finished and then will probably get a few books for Christmas. 

I am hoping DH will have the shelves he is building done after Thanksgiving so I can put a tree up downstairs. If not we will probably only have a tiny tree upstairs. 

We plan to take my inlaws to see the local Christmas light event after Thanksgiving while they are down. I am pretty excited as it is quite the display this place does every year.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red so glad there was nothing wrong here's hoping he moves hun and doesnt get stuck xx

Krissie sounds like you have a lovely xmas sorted Im hoping the planning of xmas helps take your mond off TTC and you get a lovely surprise xx

AFM AF has arrived 5 days early Ive only had one loss Krissie but since coming off Clomid my body clock has been off normally I have a clockwork LP every 15 days after O but since coming off Clomid Ive had a 13 day LP a 15 day LP but my post O temps were all rocky which is strange and now a 10 day LP I will bring this up in my consultation on Fri. I started spotting yesterday and today woke up in the morning and I was heavy sorry for the TMI but my temps are still high so they should plummit come tomorrow but it's still really odd, I also took a hpt today just to make sure and it was stark white BFN so Im definitely not preggo just hope its not a sign of any underlying problem got me a little worried xx


----------



## krissie328

How weird Angela. Definately worth mentioning. Fx it's nothing serious. 

Afm, feeling better even after one counseling session. I'm still struggling but don't feel so lost. My doctor's appt is in 3 weeks so hoping that leads to continued peace in our next steps. 

I'm super excited for Christmas. I'm going to be making some elf on the shelf doors with my mom soon. She loves crafty projects so I think it will be fun.


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats aphy! Another Bfp for our board :)

Angela that's weird. I wonder what could be messing with your LP. With Ivf you will be on progesterone after so I'm sure that will help if it's a progesterone problem. 

Krissie that's great you are getting some counseling. It might be something I look in to as well. I hope you get some helpful info from the dr

Brandi How's the diet going dear? Definitely a struggle I have everyday. 

Red must be such a nice feeling to see how far Ds has come. Also thanks for the insight I've often wondered if Ttc would be better if I had atleast one child but I see what you are saying about wanting a sibling badly. 

AFM 5 dpo today..we did get some Bd in over the weekend. I know either way I'll be starting ivf so it's a calm two week wait for me. Ive decided to stop alcohol, gluten, and dairy. Some days I have slip ups wondering if it will even make a difference! Oh well in two weeks I'll probably be starting my ivf meds!

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Vankiwi

I definitely found the struggle to conceive the second one hard in different ways. There's pressure to provide a sibling and you're conscious of the age gap. Both are tough!


----------



## brandi91

That is weird about your LP, Angela! I'd definitely mention it.

I, too, am so excited about Christmas! I plan on putting my stuff up this weekend.

According to my chart I'm 8 DPO. Once again, not totally sure I trust it. Today, I woke up at 5 AM (about an hour earlier than my usual time and my temp was only 96.60). That is way below my coverline. However, it was FREEZING in my house (we forgot to turn the heat on) so my hubby turned the heat to a regular temperature. I didn't get up or anything. I fell back to sleep and woke up later to it being 97.2. I'm not really sure what to go with. I went with the higher one because it was my regular time and wasn't freezing, but I'm not sure if waking up the hour before messed it up.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie I love elf on the shelf cant wait to try that myself and Im glad the counselling went well xx

Brandi Im hoping your temps do keep climbing hun xx

Dogmommy here's hoping you get a BFP but if not IVF is just around the corner for you now exciting times ahead xx

AFM had my consultation today and did mention about myearly cycle he said its more than likely caused by the clomid and no to worry as they will be regulating/manipulating my cycle with drugs and putting me on progesterone after the insertion of the egg but I think its still wierd since that one day of heavy bleeding all Ive had is slight spotting and thats it but Ill not stress too much as Dr seemed fine about it xx

Well my egg reserves are fantastic a score over 5.5 is considered good and I got 12.4 so Im happy with that, they have found an issue with DHS sperm though he has low mobility so that looks like our issue which is odd as his first test 3 yrs ago didnt pick up on that but these guys now are the specialists and due to that we have to have the more intrusive IVF called ICJS where they physically inject his sperm into the egg. Due to me already having AF we cant start till next cycle so theyre sending all the drugs out then I go back on q6th Dec to go through all the drugs and a test as due to me having an op 12 yrs ago to remove pre cancerous cells they need to make sure that there is no scar tissue causing a blockage. At the appt they will tell me when to start the drugs and hopefully if all goes well by beginning of Jan I should be all pupped up xx 

Looks like we will be IVF buddies after all dogmommy xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Thats the 16th Dec xx


----------



## krissie328

That is great news Angela. Fx you get your bfp right away!


----------



## RedRose19

im so excited for you hun!


----------



## AngelaALA

Cheers guys Im a little worried about it all but we'll see how it goes got another month to wait yet before we start here's hoping it goes quickly xx


----------



## brandi91

Angela, I really hope time goes by quickly for you!!! I know how hard waiting can be! :) 

How is everyone else?

Not much to update here. AFM, I think I may have actually O'd. 10 DPO (according to FF) and temps are still above my coverline. Woohoo!


----------



## sarah2211

Not much for me. I got my progesterone P4 results. On 5DPO it was 66, which confirms ovulation. I'm 8 DPO today and had some strange flat line temps for the past 4 days. I know my thermometer is fine because I woke up early and temped this morning and it was 0.3C different to what it was when I temped at my usual time this morning. I'm not sure what's going on but the TWW is just dragging!


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- definately looks like you did! 

Sarah- that's great! Sorry the tww is dragging. 

Afm, I'm getting good fertile signs so really hoping o is coming. But trying not to get excited as the last few cycles have been late on.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi your chart does look good looks like you have Od this time xx

Sarah I had flat line DPO temps too so dont worry hun its fine glad you od too FX you get a BFP xx

Krissie here's hoping O happens soon FX for you and get in plenty of BDing xx

AFM AF has started now at usual time still wierd having that heavy morning bleed but could be due to not eating enough and stress with working 9-10 hrs a day then also working on house too xx house is nearly done now not much left and there's no rush now just as long as all complete before xmas thats all xx I spoke to work aswell today as I work shifts 8am-6pm and 1pm till 11pm as if I didnt Id have to take my hormone injections at work as they have to be taken around the same time in the evening, they have been really good and said I can when the time comes change my evening shift to a 10am-8pm to assist, I also get special leave for all the IVF appts which doesnt come out of my normal leave balance which is also good and can take up to a week off after implantation so Im feeling a little more relaxed about it knowing work will support me xx


----------



## brandi91

I haven't had time to read everyone's updates but I've been having spotting tonight, so I think AF is on her way. Yay! That means I O'd!


----------



## AngelaALA

So glad you Od Brandi heres hoping its the start of something amazing and a BFP on the cards xx


----------



## brandi91

Thanks! I'm a little confused because my spotting stopped. I'm supposed to be 14 DPO. My temps dropped yesterday so I thought AF was on her way but they're back up today. I don't know what to expect now. I'm wondering if FF can be wrong about ovulation at 14 DPO or if it would have caught it by now.


----------



## Vankiwi

Brandi have you tested??


----------



## krissie328

Vankiwi said:


> Brandi have you tested??

That's what I was gonna ask.


----------



## brandi91

Vankiwi, I did test just to be sure, but I know the timing was super off so there is no way I could be pregnant. It was BFN. I'm just wondering if maybe I didn't ovulate and my temps are just crazy. That would be probable knowing my luck, but I hope that I'm wrong.


----------



## AngelaALA

Your temps appear to show O Brandi hopefully AF will show in next few days my AF was completely wierd this cycle started 5 days early then disappeared then came back at usual time so I understand your concern xx


----------



## RedRose19

I does like o to me too. Maybe it was later than you thought? 

How is everyone today?


----------



## brandi91

Angela, that is irritating about AF!!! I hate when things don't follow their routine! Lol!

How is everyone doing?

AFM, supposedly 15 DPO, but no sign of AF coming. I would be the only person in the world whose temps would show a full thermal shift but no ovulation. I hope that I am wrong though!!! I wonder if it has something to do with the Vitex, which I started taking at 4 DPO...I thought when I had my 10 DPO spotting that I had definitely ovulated. I was so excited! I cannot deal with this roller coaster of thinking something worked and then it failed, lol. It is just too stressful.

I feel like I always come on here and complain but it is because no one else gets it. There are days when I am okay and then there are days where it just feels so hopeless.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi we all know exactly where you are coming from and thats why these threads are here so we can rant and get support from people who are going through the same thing as us people who understand xx

Could you ask for bloods to be drawn at CD21 next cycle just to see if O is confirmed xx


----------



## krissie328

We do get it Brandi. I always feel like I'm complaining about not ovulating.


----------



## Vankiwi

Ah Brandi that's so frustrating!


----------



## RedRose19

Temping used to wreck my head! I'd to take regular breaks for that reason. I hope you ladies are ok!? Xx


----------



## sarah2211

AF arrived for me :( will take my first Clomid on Monday. 

Does it seem unreasonable to give it two more tries and then ask for IUI? DH is talking about jumping straight to IVF. If I ovulate with 100mg of Clomid but still don't manage to get pregnant what do they do next? Thanks.


----------



## Aphy

Sarah,for me my obgyn wanted to give Clomid 6 months and if that didn't work,they would consider the next options of iui and ivf and test DH sperm and do the hsg. Sorry about AF!


----------



## brandi91

Sarah remember even if you do everything right there is only like a 20% chance of conception so it might take a while. I hope that you ovulate on the hundred milligrams. As for me still no sign of Aunt Flo. I'm thinking that my temps are in accurate about ovulation thing as this will be 17 days past ovulation and I'm not pregnant. I'm starting to think that I am the only person in the world who's temps would show a full thermal shift but there not be ovulation. Blah.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Aphy and Brandi. I should have added that DH is in the military so we may be running out of chances to try within the next wee while. Life is fairly unpredictable and DH will be on 72 hour notice to deploy starting in January. I'm feeling like I can't control whether my husband will be at home nor can I control when (or if) we will get pregnant. I'm thinking Clomid next cycle and then Clomid plus IUI after. DH and I are quite keen on trying with frozen swimmers if he goes away, but that's a whole other story... why can't it just be easy &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- fx you get some clarity soon. That is so frustrating.

Sarah- fx you o this cycle and have a good chance. I'm not sure what the process will be for you considering doctor differ so much. I did 3 rounds of clomid, switched to 3 rounds of femara. I'm now on a 4th round of clomid as I had an extra round left over. I meet with my doctor Dec 7th to discuss options from here. 

Afm, I think o is finally here. I have had nearly positive opks for two days. And it is consistent with my last 3 cycles of late o times.


----------



## Aphy

Sarah,can't you and DH consider having his sperm frozen now already before he deploys,that way if you change your mood bd you can go ahead while he is away? No harm in doing it that way?least then you have options open and won't be constricted by time frame


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Kristine, did you have any luck ovulating on Clomid of Femara? Good luck with your appointment. 

Aphy, we are definitely considering it. My doctor wasn't very concerned with the fact that my DH was going away. He said I was still young and had plenty of time. We reminded the doctor that while that may be true, there's a good chance he'll go away in January and then get deployed again later in the year. Also, we would like 3-4 children so probably best not to wait until I'm too old! I'll have another chat to DH about it.


----------



## krissie328

Sarah- yes, I've ovulated everytime. It's been getting later and later and now I'm around csi 22-25 before I ovulate each cycle.


----------



## sarah2211

Good that it's making you ovulate but not so good you still keep getting BFNs! My doctor said if I hadn't ovulated by 10 days after my last tablet Clomid wasn't working. If I ovulated after that then it wasn't because of the Clomid. Not sure if that's completely true.. Roll on the 7th! Hopefully you'll have some more answers then.


----------



## RedRose19

Clomid never made me ovulate unfortunately. I got follicles once but they ever matured big enough. That's when they decided to go for the injections. But I was told if you don't ovulate the injections usually works but not sure how well it would work if your also ovulating on Clomid. I guess everyone's case is different as to what is stopping them get pregnant. For us it was 100% no ovulation plus when I would eventually ovulate on my own very rarely we'd miss our window. So once the injections made me ovulate and defo knew when it was then timing was perfect. We also used the fertility lub stuff I feel it helped the swimmers make it up


----------



## dogmommy

Ive officially started ivf! Last week was crazy with my family in town and AF showing up early. I went for my baseline ultrasound yesterday and everything looked good. Started my injections this morning. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be! Going for another ultrasound on Wednesday to check progression. So exciting and nerve wracking.

How's everyone doing?

Krissie fingers crossed you get a strong O!

Sarah I think freezing sperm is a great idea. My clinic charges a minimal fee for storing it.


----------



## Aphy

Sarah,I hate it when docs have that attitude...my doc was the same. I am 32 and when he told me that "you still young and have a lot of time" I came so close to getting a new doc. Who cares about our age? If we feel we are ready for a child, then we are ready for a child NOW


----------



## sarah2211

Dogmom, yay I'm so happy there's some progress for you. Good luck! Are you taking some time off work or just on the days needed? I've got everything crossed for you!!

I talked to DH last night about freezing him swimmers just in case and he said he thought that was 'a bit of an overkill'. I'll bring it up in a few weeks and see what he thinks. 

Aphy, I agree. It's not like I'm 18 or 19 and it's not like I'm going to spontaneously start ovulating on my next birthday. 

I find privately fertility clinics have the potential to rip you off. Like the longer it takes to get pregnant, the more costly the treatment becomes and the more we are illing everyone else's pockets.


----------



## dogmommy

Sarah how long have you been trying? Sorry if you've already said. Edit....I just saw your sig. Could you maybe get a second opinion? I did and found a more aggressive Dr.

I applied for Fmla incase I need the time off. But I'm going to try to keep working so I can save my vacation time. I've been getting headaches not sure if it's from the weather or the meds. Day 2 of meds I'm doing pretty well tho.


----------



## RedRose19

super excited for you dogmommy! i bet we will get a burst of bfps in here!


----------



## krissie328

That's awesome dogmommy. Fx the headaches go away. 

Sarah- fx clomid gets you your bfp.


----------



## sarah2211

Dogmom, almost 13 months now but I'm pretty sure I've only ovulated twice in that time. Once on metformin and I had a MC at 5 w 2 d. The other last cycle. Unfortunately we've already got our second opinion, the first doctor lost our test results and then said I was ovulating when I wasn't. There are only 2 doctors in my area and we'd have to travel 4-5 hours to see someone else. I'm glad you're doing ok so far! Exciting :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi thats frustrating can you ask your Dr to run some tests to see if everything is okay xx

Sarah I hope you O and do get a sticky bean especially with DH possibly being deployed xx

Krissie yey for O lets hope your temps stay up and here's hoping your BD was perfectly timed xx

Aphy hope you are well xx

Dogmommy amazing news FX it works first time I will be joining you soon xx

AFM Sorry been MIA but not had anything to really report to be honest just waiting to start IVF xx Ive paid for my drugs they get delivered tomorrow, my drug appointment and Catheter test have been moved to 15th Dec as AF is due possibly 16th or 17th and they want to see me prior to AF as I will start meds first day of new cycle. I have to have a catheter test which is where they inflate a small balloon inside you as due to me having a small operation years ago to remove bad cells they need to check there is no scar tissue causing any blockages xx so yeah all goes well I begin my IVF journey on 16th or 17th Dec x


----------



## Aphy

AngelaALA, yay for IVF date being set! I just know its going to be a very short successful journey for you xxx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- you are so so close!! Fx the time flies by for you. 

Sarah- I am also in an area with limited doctors. It really sucks being stuck with someone I am not sure is the best fit for my situation. 

Afm, I believe I finally o'd. My temp was higher yesterday and definitely in my post o range today. So it is looking like o was Sunday.


----------



## RedRose19

Eeek I'm so excited for you ladies!! 
Dogmommy I think the headaches could be meds related I had a few. Nothing a paracetamol didn't help get rid of, drink plenty of water. 
I dunno if they told you ladies but when I was on the injections I read having a hot water bottle around your ovaries so basically lower tummy helps the eggs grow ( talk about hens sitting on their eggs hehe) and also to massage that area daily to help oxygen and good blood flow helps more mature eggs. I did it every day and I dunno if it helped or not but worth a go?


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie yay for O fx for you this month xx

AFM recieved my drugs today my god there is a lot wasn't expecting that much it looks all really daunting and I thought it might have been like a diabetic needle but the needles are actually proper ones x


----------



## krissie328

Oh wow, I would have expected smaller needles too! Fx they don't give you any trouble. 

Afm, I got crosshairs so I'm confident I did o. It was just weird my cm was not nearly as abundant as previous cycles.


----------



## dogmommy

Thank you all for the support! :) :) :)

Krissie yay for O!!! Fingers crossed for you.

Red thanks for the tips. I will get the heating pad out tonight!

Angela so glad you got your meds!! Which ones will you be taking?

Im on day 4 of Stims and definitely feeling some action in my ovaries. I went in for a check today and my E2 was 750?? And I think 15 follicles. The nurse was mumbling on the message. But I go back on Friday so as long as they tell me to keep going I'm going to hope for the best!


----------



## krissie328

Dogmommy- seems like a good response! Fx your next scan goes well.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy there is a lot of meds Ill get the names of them and post later x how are you finding the injections so glad you are responding well to them FX that this is your time hun I really think it will be xx

Krissie thats a strong O and looks really good I hope you get your BFP xx

So I have more than likely Od today which means I am on track if my LP doesnt mess up to start my meds on 17th as thats when AF is due Im beginning to get a little nervous about it all to be honest xx Ive also been reading up on low motility and its not great to be fare the chances of us ever having a natural pregnancy are slim and the Clomid was a complete waste of time, I wont be going on contraception if we are lucky to conceive and if after baby hits 2 we'll have to make the decision of whether to remain with one or possibly go down the IVF route again paying for it, it's all future plans but due to me being 33, 34 next year its something we have to think about and cant take time on xx


----------



## krissie328

That's great you are right on track Angela. 

My temps are looking great so far. I definately ovulated so just waiting now.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck in the TWW krissie x


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh Dogmommy I said I would tell you what drugs Ive been sent so here's the list:

7 x boxes of Cetrotide 0.25mg injection (single)
3 x boxes of Merional 75iu packs of 10 vials
1 x box of Gonasi 5000iu/1ml (unlicensed)
63 x Norethisterone 5mg tablets
32 x Cyclogest (400mg) pessaries
20 x large needle kits
20 x medium needle kits
And a DVD about injecting Merional and a sharps bin

Phew think I got it all lol

Is your list similar to mine are you on the same drugs xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela I think our drugs may just have different names but be similiar bc mine is called menopur and its a vial I have to mix. The injections are a piece of cake now. I just mix it up I put some in my stomach and some in top of my thigh. I have a little extra cushion on both! The menopur burns a little but manageable. 

Krissie fingers crossed for you in the tww! How are you feeling?


How's everyone else feeling??

AFM I'm about to leave to get another follicle check this morning. Hoping its some good news!


----------



## RedRose19

I hope your scan goes well dogmommy! Keep us updated :)


----------



## krissie328

I hope your scan goes well dogmommy!

Afm, I'm 8 dpo today. Still not sure about this cycle but glad the tww isn't dragging.


----------



## krissie328

This chart is making me mope optimistic though. This is an overlay of my current chart and my chemical in May. If you look at the tww it's been crazy similar.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20161205-051933.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RedRose19

thats looking great!


----------



## dogmommy

Looks great Krissie!

My check went well. Still have a couple more days of Stims I think. My lead follicle is 16mm I think they like 18mm. Egg retrieval will be Thursday or Friday!!!


----------



## krissie328

Not long at all dogmommy! Are you doing a fresh or frozen tranfer?


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy thats amazing so happy the stims are going well and not long till you will be pupped up Im praying it works for you hun I have absolutely everything crossed for you xx 

Krissie your cgart looks amazing when will you be testing I have absolutely everything crossed for you too xx

AFM yeah I think they are similar Dogmommy Ill be on one injection which is the Cetrotide taken same time each evening then will start on the merional taken in the morning so two injections one is to make follicles grow and the other is to slow them down as due to xmas and new year the timing of predicted O and AF falls on holidays so I have to take more drugs which is grim but if it works then Ill be happy. It just feels like it is dragging now I just want to start already xx


----------



## AngelaALA

How many follicles is there Dogmommy xx


----------



## RedRose19

gosh im so excited for you ladies!! hopefully by the new year we will have all the bfps !!


----------



## krissie328

Angela- I'm gonna test tomorrow. I have a doctor's appointment so figured it would be a good day to test. My temp shot up this morning. So I'm excited to see what happens.


----------



## RedRose19

ladies feeling abit sad and guilty, sil went for her 12 week scan and no heartbeat.. what ever about our relationship i wouldnt wish that on anyone and actually we have all been getting on lately and everyone in good spirits.. feel like there is now abit of a black cloud over our family


----------



## krissie328

Oh Red.. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Aphy

Oh no Red,that's terrible, I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

Red thats awful my heart goes out to you and your family at this sad time xx


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks ladies. I guess I feel guilty because I was selfish in not wanting to share this time with sil but now it doesn't even matter. I'd give anything for sil to of come out of that appt and say there was a happy bouncing baby. We were really getting along and even going to a pregnancy expo Sunday . I feel guilty for my first feelings. And I hope she gets a rainbow in the not to distant future
I'm still awake at nearly 1am and finding it hard to nod off after today


----------



## dogmommy

Aww Red that's terrible. So sorry for you guys. 

Krissie good luck with your test :) :) :)

My egg collection is scheduled for Friday. Please keep us in your thoughts. I have 6 mature, 4 on the cusp, and another 6 that may be mature by Friday.


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie we are going to do a fresh transfer as long as I don't get Ohss and I'm not at risk for it so I think it will be ok. My Dr likes to do 5 day transfer if the embryo will grow that far but will do a 3 day transfer if he thinks that's what's best.


----------



## sarah2211

I'm sorry Red :(

Dogmommy, I'm keeping everything crossed for you! Please let this be your time! 

AFM, DH will probably be away for 4-5 months leaving in the next 3-4 weeks. Our doctor has given us to go ahead to freeze some sperm for IUI. My DH was a bit unsure but tonight has said he wants to go ahead with the frozen sperm and IUI plan. It's scary and exciting all at once. I just hope we get pregnant this cycle so we can avoid that!


----------



## RedRose19

Dog mommy I hope the ec goes ok and you get lots of big mature eggs! Looking forward to your update


----------



## AngelaALA

Aphy how are you feeling, how is the pregnancy going xx

Red all you can do is be there for her dont feel guilty about how you initially felt as there is nothing you did wrong at all Im sure it wont be long till she gets her rainbow hun xx how are you feeling anyway cant believe you only have 68 days to go now xx

Dogmommy thats amazing news so happy for you my god 16 would be an amazing number but even if its only 6 thats still fantastic and should be able to freeze some for the future xx Ive got a good feeling about this Dogmommy and have absolutely everything tightly crossed for you xx

Sarah here's hoping it works this month but its great that DH is now on board with the frozen sperm idea just think you could have a lovely surprise for him upon his return a big bump and hopefully before his next deployment he'll be at the birth and spend some time with his son or daughter xx will you be doing stim injections with the IUI xx

AFM 10 days till AF due and I start the whole process feels like it is taking forever I just want to start now as all this waiting is just causing me to feel worry and I have all these what ifs running around my head I just hope it works as this journey is taking its toll on me hitting the 4th year of TTC is not good, Im glad we have now found the issue but also upset as Ive now come to the realisation that we may only ever have one child and the chances of conceiving naturally are slim to none so we would have to have IVF again if we wanted another child xx


----------



## Aphy

AngelaALA, dont know if I have forgotten if you said earlier but why do you think you might only be able to have the one? After 4 years ttc I can imagine the emotional toll it has taken but like you said, they finally know what the problem was and now it can get fixed. I have everything crossed for you!

Dogmommy, wow, that's a fantastic number! I'm sure one of those is going to give you your bfp!

Sarah, GL with these few weeks before DH gets deployed...hopefully the freezing isn't even necessary

AFM, the morning sickness (all-day-sickness) has hit in hard this week. Had a migraine as well yesterday which didn't help at all. Feeling overall crappy and next week Tuesday (first scan date) cannot come quick enough

Sorry if I forgot anyone!


----------



## krissie328

Sarah- ftx for your bfp before dh leaves! But that's great you have a backup plan.

Aphy- I hope you feel better quickly.

Dogmommy- sounds great. I hope it leads to your bfp soon!

Angela- I'm sorry you're finding the wait difficult. I understand the anxiety and what ifs too well. 

Afm, 10 dpo and bfn on a frer. So I guess I will be discussing our options tonight at my appointment.


----------



## RedRose19

Angela sorry about the waiting but that time will speed by! Least you can now see the timeline a lot less stressful when you know it's all happening approximately. I got my fingers crossed for the ivf to start asap!

Krissie I hope it's just too early for a bfp but if bfn I hope tonight they come up with a new plan for you xx 

I'm ok thanks for asking Angela. I actually feel really good this pregnancy no complaints apart from the occasional sleepless night. But I'm focusing on Xmas with my little.boy and it's keeping me busy and making time go faster. 
I only have 8 weeks left since baby is coming at 38 weeks and I'm starting panic about being ready and since sil had her news yesterday I've gone so paranoid and I just want my baby boy here asap safely


----------



## krissie328

I had my doctor's appointment today. I was expecting the news.. so basically the hospital I am at is all tapped out. I now have to be referred to a fertility specialist. Our closest one is 2 hours away! With work and everything I can really only manage to go during the summer when I'm off. So I'm aiming to get our first visit over spring break and pursue probably injects and iui in the summer. 

In the mean time my doctor gave me 3 more rounds of femara to try. 

I'm really just so over this. I'm thinking instead of femara taking my lydia pinkham and low carb diet to lose weight so that's not an issue at the fertility clinic.


----------



## Aphy

I'm sorry you have to now wait it out for the summer before you can try the next step krissie :hugs: hopefully the femara works in this time and you get your bfp!


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear that Krissie but getting healthy sounds like a good plan and hopefully you will get a nice surprise before summer xx

Red I completely understand why you would be so anxious and wanting your baby to come now and be healthy he will be here before you even know it hun xx

AFM found out a colleague of mine in work is expecting there third child his wife has just been for there first scan and all is well, everytime someone gets pregnant around me now it brakes my heart I feel like a complete failure as a woman and its getting harder and harder to fake a amile and happiness for them especially with IVF looming I feel I have no one in my life to actually talk to about my emotions I just so hope this works more than anything in the world as if it doesnt I just dont know how it will effect me it will brake me xx


----------



## dogmommy

Aphy that's so exciting your scan is next week! That stinks about the morning sickness tho.

Sarah I'm glad your DH is going to freeze some sperm. You can have a nice surprise when he gets back!

Red I'm glad you're feeling good. 8 weeks! I can't believe it, it seems like just yesterday. 

Krissie I'm sorry you're getting BFN. A few months will definitely give you some time to change anything you want before starting more treatment! I hope it goes by quick for you!

Angela just a matter on a week or two for you! And once you start injectibles it Flys by. I've heard in a lot of cases that woman go on to conceive naturally after an ivf pregnancy. You also could end up with a few ice babies


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks ladies. We are freezing some sperm on the 19th December. Hopefully we can get 2 IUIs from one sample but we will have to wait and see how good the sample is.


----------



## dogmommy

Egg retrieval went well... 14 eggs retrieved! Today they called and said 8 fertilized. I will get another call on Monday. Thanks for all the support &#55357;&#56842; looking at a 5 day transfer on Wednesday!!


----------



## krissie328

That's great news dogmommy! Fx for a successful transfer. Are they going to transfer one or more?


----------



## RedRose19

How exciting ! How many are they gonna put back? Any chance of twins


----------



## sarah2211

Awesome dog mommy! Let us know how they're doing on Monday!


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy thats fantastic news 8 I really hope all make 5 days so you can freeze some for future security just in case. I cant wait to hear how the transfer goes FTX for you hun xx

Sarah I hope the sample is a good one and you can get two trys out kf it heres hoping you dont need it though FYX for you too xx

AFM one week left please hurry up just want to start now xx I am getting nervous though feel like there is a lkt of pressure on me for this working DH is an only child and his parents are desperate for grandchildren even discussed about making a baby room in there house its crazy xx


----------



## dogmommy

Just got a call that all are still growing. Our transfer will be on Wednesday. Fingers crossed they all keep growing. DH and I haven't talked lately about how many we will transfer. Twins runs in his family so he isn't against having twins. I've been researching the good and bad of 2 vs 1. Tomorrow we will learn the grading on our embryos!

Angela how exciting it's coming up! It is so hard with all the emotions. I was so happy when I heard 8 are growing but scared to death at the same time. I've never had the pleasure of announcing we are pregnant and it still feels like it's this dream that is so far away.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## krissie328

Such good news dogmommy! I'm so excited for you. 

I'm doing okay here. Just kinda losing hope this is going to happen. So just changing focus to getting healthier. I figure if I put all my energy into getting healthy I stead of ttc I might get somewhere.


----------



## brandi91

Great news, Dogmommy!!!! Fingers crossed and prayers being sent! 

I'm sorry about the loss, Red. Don't feel guilty for your initial feelings! I was jealous of someone the other day who announced their second pregnancy, then a few days later, they announced that they lost the baby. I felt guilty too. 

Krissie, I m sorry this cycle was a bust. Maybe the specialist will have some suggestions that will work!

Sarah, that is exciting about the freezing and IUI! That way you don't have to stress about hubby being gone. 

Sorry I haven't updated in a couple of weeks. There is nothing really going on here. I never did get AF and then my dog chewed up my thermometer again (that is the fifth one-its becoming comical really). I haven't bothered buying a new one because I never ovulate anyway and all it does is stress me out...

I'm just ready to go back to the doctor and try the next step! But hubby wanted to wait a year. It's been almost five months since he came to that conclusion, but I am just dying to go back. Seriously!! He wants a baby but the cost is making him want to wait a bit. I'm going crazy over here, though. 

The diet has unfortunately been pretty nonexistent. It's hard around the holidays!


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi so sorry your having a rough time lately I hope you dont have to wait a year but understand the financial burden can put things on hold, goodluck and FX that by the end of next year you will have some amazing news to share xx

Dogmommy thats fantastic news FTX that they all carry on growing xx

Krissie I hope the diet does help and hopefully also helps with egg quality all these drugs we're taking does affect your appetite Ive put on over a stone nearly two with all these drugs so my confidence in how I look is pretty low at the mo xx


----------



## RedRose19

Brandi sorry your having to wait. Maybe it's something you could bring up in conversation with hubster because waiting times generally can be a few months, would he not let you least go see the Dr in the new year ? That would bring you to like 7 months and maybe a few more before you see or do anything 

I posted yesterday but obviously it didn't send grrr, 

Krissie I hope the diet helps Tbh you I think healthy eating and exercise does way more than any meds that's how I got pregnant with ds 1 I got healthy lost weight and did loads more exercise. Of course this is hard when ttc with baby two because obviously you got baby 1 to work around lol.good luck with it.

I'm so excited for you dogmommy! Let us know how it goes xx

Angela I understand your frustration but you are so close now , try stay clam although as we all know way easier said than done!.

I'm sorry to say I'm feeling miserable today.. three nights in a row with zero sleep! I woke feeling so so sick, headaches, dizziness, nausea etc so I went to my dr and she said that my blood pressure was good and the lack of sleep was causing my anxiety to go up causing me more worries and strains and she reckons I'm starting a bug.. so fun times

Next appt is the 19th I hope to get my plan and date by now


----------



## sarah2211

Well it's looking like no ovulation this cycle. I'm feeling really fed up. How can I possibly even think about IUI with frozen sperm if I don't even ovulate. Ugh, our next appointment isn't until February so I feel like checking out and giving up.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red not long now though Ive heard the final few weeks can be so uncomfortable and hard to sleep I hope you do settle though before your baby arrives xx

Sarah there are a lot of people on these threads where Clomid and Femera did not make them O but IUI did if your doing the injections as its more powerful and throughout the cycle the dose can be decreased or increased unlike Clomid where it remains the same keep faith hun and focus on moving forward to the next step xx

AFM Ive started spotting as I always do before AF so AF is on schedule to start Friday my drug appointment is tomorrow so here goes nothing my IVF journey is finally beginning xx


----------



## RedRose19

oh wow angela that is so exciting!! big hugs this is it!!

thinking of you today dogmommy, i hope the transfer goes well and please put your feet up after and let those beauties do their work!! 

sarah im def proof of clomid being no good but injections working perfect! and as angela said they can up or down the dose as you go along and your monitored way more. 

i hate to complain, i am so happy and grateful to be pregnant but just found out yesterday dad def has cancer. its be a shitty few weeks to be frank, sorry for my language. i was rushed to my dr 2 days ago cuz i couldnt breath and i felt so unwell i thought it was pre eclampsia which is what id with my son, turns out it was a severe anxiety and stress, sent me home to rest, two nights and dads results later i had a breakdown yesterday , i had a constant lump in my throat and i just broke down in front of dh. he offered to take jamie last night (he still wakes) but of course when dh and i went to bed my son only wanted me. so i went into bed with him and he didnt sleep a wink so of course neither did i. im like a walking zombie today!
im very achey and sore probably from twisting and turning and no sleep.
i just need to try and concentrate on getting ready for my baby, its the only distraction i have right now.. so we are doing the nursery this weekend! need to try focus on that!


----------



## krissie328

I hope your transfer goes well dogmommy! 

Angela- not long at all now. 

Red- I am sorry things are so rough right now. I hope you can get some rest soon.

Sarah- I hope your doctor is able to find something that will work better for you. 

Afm, only cd 6 over here. I'm really dreading waiting for o. I'm hopeful the herbs work this time but part of me wonders if last time was a fluke. I hope not!


----------



## Aphy

Angela,so excited that everything is startIng!!! Fx!

Dogmommy,let us know how the transfer goes,GL!

Sarah,they will find the treatment that works for you,sometimes it can just take frustratingly long but it will happen!

Red,I am so sorry about your father and about you struggling currently...I think anyone in your position would have also broken down. Hope you feel stronger soon xxx

Afm,had our first scan yesterday and all looks well. Nausea has been nice and mild the past 2 days,hopefully it stays this way! Today I have been feeling so crappy,sore,bloated and (tmi) constipated. No idea where this comes from but hope it passes soon


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi I'm sorry things are not going your way. I agree maybe make an appointment in the up coming months. It's always helpful to have a date to look forward to. 

Sarah don't be discouraged. Red is a great success story for injectibles! And once you do O that may be all your body needs help with.

Angela not long now! So excited for you hun.

Red I'm so sorry you're going thru a tough time. Feel free to vent away! I can see you are a strong woman.

Krissie fingers crossed that the herbs do the trick this month. I have everything crossed for you.

Aphy glad to hear things are going well for you. I love your signature. Your bean is the size of a tator tot :)

AFM transfer went beautifully. We didn't have one perfect embryo so we decided to transfer two average embryos. Fingers crossed we end up with a sticky bean or two!! I'm just resting today. Tomorrow I go back to work. Beta isn't until the 26th but I know I will be testing before then! Thanks for all the support :)


----------



## krissie328

Wonderful to hear dogmommy!! I can't wait to see your tests. 

I just figured out that my fertile time will be over my break so I should be able to get lots of bding in!! And hopefully I won't be too stressed and it will be just what we need for our bfp.


----------



## RedRose19

Eeek dogmommy I'm excited to read an update ! And will be stalking for your tests. Are you planning on testing out the trigger? Did you have a trigger shot like meds? 
I hope you end up with two beautiful squishy babies


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks ladies. My progesterone came back as 34 which is high enough to confirm ovulation but I'm not sure if it's high enough to sustain a pregnancy. Last cycle it was 66. I think I'll give Clomid 2 more cycles as I seem to be ovulating. At our appointment in February I'll be asking to change from Clomid to Femara. We are going to freeze my husband's sample on Monday. I don't have high hopes for a BFP this cycle unfortunately.


----------



## krissie328

34 definitely confirms o and would be high enough in first tri. Progesterone levels over 17 are good in first tri. My doctor told me anything under 15 would require supplementation.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red so sorry to hear about your father I really hope its curable I know how you feel I lost my dad to cancer three years ago and going through it is heartbreaking you have every right to break down no one will judge you for it xx

Aphy glad the MS is easing off and everything is going well not long till you will be hitting the 2nd tri so happy for you, will you be finding out the sex xx

Sarah thats fantastic news that you Od I so hope that you get your BFP I have absolutely everything crossed for you xx 

Dogmommy I also have absolutely everything crossed for you too I hope they stick xx

Krissie here's hoping you do O on your break and it leads to a BFP I have absolutely everything crossed for you xx 

AFM had my drug appointment yesterday and she went through all my drugs which carmed my nerves a bit, AF came today so I start my tablets which I take 3 times a day on 31st Dec that brings on a fast AF cycle take them for ten days then on 13th Jan I go for a base line scan then I get my date for starting the injections so hopefully if all goes well I should be pupped up by end of Jan. They also went through all our tests as I had questions and they confirmed that it is a male fertility issue and Clomid was a waste of time for us, that our original hospital didnt read into DHS sperm test correctly as if they had then they would have seen that ICSI was the only way (thats the more intrusive IVF where they physically inject one of his good sperm directly into one of my eggs) and also the chance of us conceiving naturally ever is slim to none so if we want more children then ICSI is the only way so if we can and it works for us we'll be keeping some eggs frozen to use in a few years time xx

Its a little upsetting knowing that we have waisted our time over the past three years and also knowing that we cant have children the natural way but I love DH and what will be will be. If I cant carry his child then I wont carry any and we'll go down the route of adoption xx DH has said he wont mind if I use a sperm donor as he wants me to be a mother and have my own child but Ive told him no, that will never happen and an adopted child will still be my own as Im the one bringing them up, giving them memories and teaching them how to live xx


----------



## krissie328

I'm sorry all those cycles were unwarranted. I hope that this leads to your bfp!


----------



## Aphy

Still 2.5 weeks til first tri is over so I'm hoping that means the nausea will disappear magically on the day :haha: let's hope I am not like my sister who was sick right through. Will definitely want to know the sex Angela,we are both way to curious to be team yellow!

Sarah,glad you are O'ing so well now...it's a matter of time now! If DH wasn't being deployed,in sure you wouldn't even need freezing!

Angela,I'm glad you know the reason now and are already on track to getting your bfp! Fx!


----------



## dogmommy

How exciting angela! I'm sure this will give you your Bfp! 

Sarah that's a good number! fingers crossed for your next cycle! 

AFM I'm 4 days post transfer and nothing to really report. My tests are still positive I did a trigger and boosters so I know it good be false positives. I will test again next Sunday. If it's positive I will have a nice Christmas present. If it's negative I will be crushed but surrounded by family all day.


----------



## RedRose19

Did they freeze any dogmommy? I really really hope you get a bfp I'm thinking of.you


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks ladies for bringing my hopes back up! I'm trying to remain neutral about it all. 

For those who ovulated on Clomid but no pregnancy how long did you give it before trying something else? If I'm not pregnant by our next appointment in February I'm thinking of asking for letrozole. 

Also today is swimmers freezing day and DH hasn't been deployed yet!


----------



## krissie328

I o'd on clomid every time. I gave it 3 tries (one chemical) Then switches to femara. I tried that 2 cycles then did one more cycle of clomid.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Krissie, which did you prefer? 

So they tested DH's swimmers when they froze it and found that his motility was a bit low. The sample he gave will only be enough for 1 cycle :(


----------



## AngelaALA

Aphy here's hoping your not like your sister and the MS does pass one you reach your 2nd tri and I cant wait to find out the sex xx

Dogmommy I have absolutely everything crossed for you I hope them lines remain dark ro show a BFP xx

Sarah I was on Clomid 6 months had a 2 month break in the middle Od every time but the issue isnt me its DHS motility so clomid was a waste of time your DHS motility might not be as bad as mine so your still in with a chance especially doing IUI I have everything crossed for you xx

AFM nothing to report just going to enjoy xmas before the madness starts really here's hoping Im joining you dogmommy by the end of Jan xx


----------



## RedRose19

I had a scan today placenta has moved yay and baby is measuring 4lbs 10ozs at 32 weeks so that's a bit like omg he's huge! But since he's coming at 38 weeks it might be good. Otherwise he's head down ready to go. Just sitting and waiting to see my consultant and hoping she doesn't make me feel like crap this time


----------



## RedRose19

Angela I'm so excited for you, and your right to enjoy Xmas because your new year and 2017 is gonna start off with great news I'm sure!


----------



## AngelaALA

Red thats fantastic news I hope everything goes well with the consultant hun xx keep us posted xx


----------



## krissie328

Sarah- I can't say I really preferred one over the other. The clomid made me o sooner, but I did have some side effects and a thinned lining. The femara I ovluated about a week later on but had no side effects and a better lining. I got pregnant twice on clomid (DS and a chemical) but never on femara. 

Angela- I hope you do enjoy yourself during Christmas! You definitely have a busy new year to look forward too!! 

Red- that is great news. I hope your consultant appointment went well. 

Dogmommy- fx for a lovely Christmas bfp!! 

Afm, Still waiting to o this cycle. I hope it comes at a reasonable time so we have a good chance. I work until Wed this week so if it holds out until after that we should be able to get some good bding in.


----------



## RedRose19

I'm delighted to say I got a c section date of February7th I will be 39 weeks and 1 day. She said this baby boy is absolutely thriving and weighing in at 4lbs 4ozs (she scanned me herself even tho I'd one earlier) placenta has moved up, he's a nice long big baby who they feel of he attempts to arrive sooner which she kept repeating I was like er dpp you know something I don't! Anyway plan is if I go into Labour naturally we'll see how it goes. If not I got my section date because I was terrified of being induced and we both agreed natural or c section is less stressful! 
I feel safer and happier now with a plan and it's helped my anxiety loads


----------



## krissie328

That is great news Red!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Red thats fantastic news so happy for you goodluck hun xx


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats red that's great news! They did freeze 2 embryos so we have those in case. 

7dp5dt today and getting very antsy. I bought some frer and going to try to wait until Sunday.


----------



## RedRose19

im so excited to hear yuor result dogmommy!!!
im feeling the heavy rush of xmas today but ive everything wrapped, my shopping got, only thing left 

how is everyone ready for this xmas?


----------



## krissie328

Fx so tight for toy dogmommy! 

Red- everything is done here. I just need to get my candy made and pick up a few food items.


----------



## sarah2211

I got a BFP this morning :)


----------



## RedRose19

Awww yay, congratulations Sarah! How do you feel x


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Sarah.


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Sarah!! Fantastic news!


----------



## AngelaALA

Sarah thats amazing news so so happy for you congrats xx

Dogmommy Ive got absolutely everything crossed for you right now xx


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats Sarah!!!!

Thanks angela. I've been testing and getting positives all week. Hard to tell if it's the synthetic hcg or real. Not fading and not getting darker. Just using cheapies until Sunday I will break out the better ones if still positive.


----------



## RedRose19

Oooh dog mommy that sounds good sometimes they can stay the same as the fake hcg goes down but the baby hcg goes up if that makes sense. Post some pics maybe? How long ago was your last trigger shot?


----------



## dogmommy

I spoke too soon... Tonight's test is lighter. I can only hope it's a faulty test or lack of dye. I have a sinking feeling that neither of our embryos implanted. Feeling very defeated.


----------



## dogmommy

Here's my tests.
 



Attached Files:







_20161223_201637.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## RedRose19

Are you taking one in the morning and one as night the second last one looks like it's darker than a few previous? The last one the pee might not of been that concentrated?


----------



## AngelaALA

When is your bloods Dogmommy I really hope you get a BFP XX


----------



## dogmommy

Yeah I am taking two a day. The two lighter ones are ones I've taking at night.


----------



## RedRose19

My tests were lighter if taken later in the day maybe just stick to first morning tests, or line up the morning tests only see if you can see a progression of not it's more accurate xx


----------



## dogmommy

Merry Christmas!! I need advice badly.... Yesterday I broke down and did a frer fmu and got a line but was worried as I had a trigger 6 days ago. So today I did a digital on fmu and got pregnant. Then I did a frer on 2mu and got a line that's darker than yesterday. Could this really be happening???
 



Attached Files:







_20161225_122426.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krissie328

Yay! Dogmommy it looks like your bfp to me!


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy I would say thats a dead cert congrats hun xx so so happy for you xx


----------



## RedRose19

trigger wouldnt get darker hun! esp since its the same brand tests, id say congrats are in order, merry christmas!


----------



## Vankiwi

I'd say that's it! Trigger wouldn't be getting darker!


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Dogmommy!!! So happy for you!


----------



## dogmommy

Thank you all so much!! I've been in this group almost a year and you have all been soooo encouraging. The last test in my house was a 50miu clear blue and I took it this morning and got a pregnant! Cannot wait until tomorrow to get my beta.


----------



## RedRose19

How are you feeling? I bet the new year brings us another two bfps for krissie and Angela! Got my fingers crossed


----------



## RedRose19

I'm 33 weeks today! How did that happen! Baby boy will be here 6 weeks tomorrow


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Red. I'm really hoping I get my bfp soon. 

In less exciting news I'm ovulating. I got my positive opk and I've had two days of perfect ewcm. Dh and I have great timing. I'm hoping one more bd tomorrow. This would be the earliest I've ovulated since May! Probably tomorrow at cd 19. So way better than cd 22-24. If this cycle is unsuccessful I'll be doing Lydia next cycle too. 

Angela- how are you doing? 

Dogmommy- fx for great betas tomorrow. I'm so happy for you. <3

Red- time has sure flown by, so soon your little boy will be here.


----------



## brandi91

Wow!!! Congrats dogmommy and Sarah!!! It's about time we got some more BFPs!!!!! I'm so happy for y'all! 

Nothing to update here. I've been on Vitex for about a month now with no AF or anything. Not sure what CD...50 or something.


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie I'm excited for you! Good luck :)

AFM my beta came back very low for how far I should be. It was 64 and my nurse said it's over 25 amd over 50 so Dr was ok with it. I go back Thursday to check level again. Hopefully it's doubling and everything turns out ok.


----------



## RedRose19

How many dpo r u considered? I think 64 sounds good considering its early days! I hope it's doubled by next beta x


----------



## krissie328

A single beta doesn't mean much dogmommy. Fx it is doubling with your next draw. 

I'm in so much pain today. It started about 3 hours ago in my ovary. I hope it settles soon because I can barely walk.


----------



## RedRose19

Sounds like a good egg krissie? I hope it results in a bfp. Do you ever get scan with the Clomid? You really should even if Just now and again make sure there is no cysts


----------



## krissie328

Red- I'm not on clomid this month. My doctor did say I could come in for a cd 12 scan in either Jan or Feb. I was thinking I might do that if I end up doing clomid in February. But I'm really hoping there is no need.

But if o pain is any indication it's gonna be a great eggie!


----------



## sarah2211

Dogmommy my beta at 12 DPO was 67. At 16DPO it was 320. How many DPO were you when you had that beta?


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi great to hear from you I hope AF does make an appearance how are you anyway xx

Dogmommy I dont think its any concern its still early days and Im sure the next beta will be high FX for you xx

Krissie heres hoping its a really good egg FTX for you xx

Sarah how is everything going hows the pregnancy xx

Vankiwi you all set now for your new arrival xx

AFM nothing to really repirt to be honest start meds on 31st so just enjoyed xmas think Ive Od but due to alcohol late nights and different times takung temps my chart is all over the place xx


----------



## RedRose19

eek thats exciting about the meds angela! i bet your excited! just 3 days! 

how is everyone today? i have abit of after xmas blues but i think its cuz now it feels like ive so long to wait for this little bab! i have no complaints i dont even have heartburn like with my son. i just feel anxious for him to be here safe. im hoping the next 4 weeks go fast least ill be into my 37th week and safe lol


----------



## dogmommy

Yesterday I would have been 18 dpo. I really hope my little embryo(s) is a fighter. Hopefully tomorrow's beta will tell what's going on. 

Red I feel you. After Christmas it is just miserably cold here for three months. It's dark most the time so all I really do is stay inside and watch netflix.

Sarah how are you feeling? 

Angela fingers crossed you get your natural Bfp this time around.


----------



## sarah2211

Dogmommy, I'm sorry. I hope and pray that everything is alright. 

I'm feeling not too bad. Boobs are sore and pretty tired. Nausea hasn't been too bad but it's still early days. I've just been trying to rest as much as I can.


----------



## dogmommy

Today's beta was 104... Not sure what to think. Almost double in 48 hours but not quite. Excited as this is the most pregnant I've ever been. The fear of miscarriage and ectopic keep flashing in my head tho.


----------



## Aphy

Dogmommy,that's an excellent improvement! I know you are concerned but enjoy the fact that you are pregnant at this very moment and try not overthink it. Things are looking good for you and baba seems to be sticking nicely!


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks aphy I'm going to stay off Google. Dr has me coming in next Thursday for an early ultrasound to see if we can see anything.


----------



## RedRose19

i think as long as there is an increasing beta thats the most important thing!

i had a dr appt today which confirmed id protein in my urine which means infection or start of pre e, but only a small amount so need to panic right now. ill know monday which it is when the bloods come back


----------



## krissie328

I don't know much about betas, but definitely stay off Google! Fx they see something at your ultrasound and can put your mind at ease. 

Red- fx it's not the start of pre e. 

Afm, I got solid crosshairs today so I'm officially 3 dpo. :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

yay krissie! fx crossed your the next to get a bfp!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Red. I sure hope so!


----------



## Vankiwi

Red hopefully it's not pre e! Dogmommy I've had plenty of beta stress in my time! Hopefully you can see something at your scan.
Krissie yay for ovulating!

Our second daughter arrived this morning! Hazel Chloe, 7lb 5oz. Healthy and we are both doing well!


----------



## krissie328

Aww.. congrats Vankiwi! What a beautiful name. <3


----------



## RedRose19

Huge congratulations hun! So glad she is here safe and your doing well xx


----------



## sarah2211

Congrats vankiwi! :)

Dogmommy, I've read that there's a huge variation in betas and as long as it's doubling that's all that matters. KMFX for you!


----------



## AngelaALA

Vankiwi congrats what a beatiful name for a beautiful daughter what a way to bring in the New Year xx

Aphy not long now till your in the second tri its going by so quick how you feeling xx

Dogmommy your pregnant which is amazing in itself and your betas are increasing I have absolutely everything crossed for you that all goes well xx

Sarah your nearly at the 6 weeks mark galf way through the first tri will you be having any early scans how you feeling xx

Red just over a month till you see your bundle of joy I hope its not pre e and everything is okay but if not they can deliver early cant they and you and baby will be fine xx

Krissie yay to the CHS really hope you get a BFP followed closely by me of course I have everything crossed for you xx

AFM started meds yesterday so here goes nothing hopefully 2017 will give me happy news xx


----------



## RedRose19

happy new year ladies , i have high hopes everyone will work out well for us all!

angela yeah if i gave birth now he probably need abit of help lung wise but overall be grand, it depends on his weight, he should be approx 5.5 lbs which is good. 
ive reached the im so uncomfortable stage, up til now i was doing well. but weve ordered a new mattress thank god my husband asked me what i wanted for my birthday which is the 10th of jan and i said please just let us get a new mattress my back is in bits
i just tell myself just 5 weeks left. i woke with unbearable pain like period cramps so i think its confirmed it for me that it was a uti so i started the antibiotics before mondays results i hope it works asap. 

angela im so excited youve started meds!! keep us updated


----------



## Aphy

Happy New Year everyone!

Angela,do your meds have any side effects or anything? I cannot tell you how excited I am for you! I'm convinced this is going to be a good year for both you and Krissie!

Wednesday marks the 2nd tri for me but boy has this week been hard. The all-day-sickness really picked up in intensity this whole week with me being sick numerous times a day,my itchy legs from the begging of pregnancy is back,and I have had a migraine for the past 3 days so far non stop so it hasn't been great my side. Really hoping all goes well at our scan on Wednesday

Red,glad you got your new mattress,I hope your back is feeling much better! 

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## AngelaALA

Red we got a new mattress too as our one Im not going to lie must have been atleast 10-12 years old it was awful but now my god I sleep lke a baby I hope your new mattress is amazing hun and the pain goes away it could be that braxton hics prepping you for the arrival I cant wait for the news that your baby is here x 

Aphy sounds awful I hope thats one last bout before it disappears for good MS sounds dreadful not looking forward to that and I cant wait to hear news back about your scan got everything crossed for you xx 


AFM sorry been MIA I have been reading the thread keeping up to date but been so busy xmas and other things work etc.. plus nothing really to report yet Im halfway through tablets finish them on 9th they stop you from bleeding then start AF within a few days of stopping them.

I have noticed that they make me slightly hormonal like I want to cry but for no reason at all and also Ive had a bad skin outbreak of spots on my chest and back which is grim but heres hoping it clears up once the meds have stopped xx


----------



## krissie328

Dogmommy- how are you doing? Did you do another beta?

Angela- I'm so excited for you. Fx all these side effects lead to your sticky bean. 

Afm, 8 dpo so just waiting. We are snowed in right now so hoping dh brings me some tests when he comes home tonight.


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats vankiwi, beautiful name :)

Red not long for you!! Happy early birthday.

Angela all the meds I took made me very weepy!

Aphy I hope the 2ND tri is easier on you. How was your scan?

How are you feeling Sarah, krissie, and brandi?

I unfortunately have terrible news. I started bleeding pretty heavy over the weekend. went in for an emergency beta and it had dropped. Nurse said it was early miscarriage and I would pass it naturally. It ruined our new year eve but we moved on. The bleeding stopped and I felt great. Today I had to get a beta to be sure the number went back to 0. To our surprise the number was now 300 (higher than its ever been) the nurse explained this was not good and could possibly mean it's ectopic pregnancy. So now we wait till Monday and any pain between now and then I must go to emergency room :(


----------



## krissie328

Oh hun I'm so sorry! :hugs: I hope it turns out not to be ectopic.


----------



## Vankiwi

Oh dogmommy I hope it's not ectopic! How many DPO are you effectively now?


----------



## Aphy

oh no Dogmommy, that sounds scary. I really hope that your body was just playing around and its actually a sticky bean stuck where it should and not ectopic! Fx for you! I can only imagine how far away Monday must feel...we all here to support you whatever happens xxx


----------



## RedRose19

awww no dog mommy im sorry, i hope that its not ectopic got my fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## sarah2211

Oh no dog mommy, hoping everything turns out ok for you!!

Aphy, I've had itchy legs too. I thought it was just a hay fever/seasonal thing!

I've been feeling really tired and just general nausea most days all day. I'm a little worried to think I'm feeling this way at not even 6 weeks :(. I'm hoping I'll either have my scan late next week or early the following week.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy my heart goes out to you and I have absolutely everything crossed for you that you get good news I know quite a few women friends and family who all had heavy bleeds in their first tri and there babies are doing just fine I hope that happens for you too xx

Sarah I also know people who had MS all the way through pregnancy from day one right till the end I hope it doesnt last that long but dont fret about it xx


----------



## RedRose19

sarah tyr not worry, ms is a great sign, i had it super early with my son and it lasted right til 16 weeks annoyingly, this baby is didnt hit proper til about 7/8 weeks and it was gone by 11 weeks so every pregnancy/person is different . just see it as a reassuring sign, although i know not nice. 
i had dr appt today routine, mentioned ive my hands red raw from scratching and she called for urgent blood tests i should have results today but she was concerned about my liver, i also said id the same with jamie but didnt think there was anything wrong. anyway if i have oc it would answer alot of questions for this and last pregnancy. just a waiting game now!


----------



## Vankiwi

Red hopefully it's not OC! Good they're checking it out.


----------



## brandi91

Red, you may have said this earlier and I just missed it, but what is OC? I hope that you are feeling better!!!

Sarah, how is everything going?

Angela, any IVF updates???

Dogmommy, is there any chance that your sweet baby could still be hanging on, or did the doctors confirm miscarriage? Have you had anymore bleeding? I am praying that there are no issues and for good news!!!!!

Nothing to update here. I've been feeling a little bit more at peace with everything...I have had no changes, I ran out of Vitex on accident about two weeks ago and haven't ordered anymore. I guess because I feel like it isn't doing anything, and that if Clomid and Femara were a complete failure, then Vitex isn't going to do the trick. I'm disappointed in myself about the dieting as well. I've fallen off the bandwagon with that. :( 

I'm just trying to be positive and use this time to do things I want to do. I've spent the last couple of nights learning to knit and made a scarf! I feel like little projects like that help to keep my mind off of things, but it doesn't make me want a baby any less.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks ladies. I'm trying not to fret about the ms. I hate the nausea and vomiting and it makes me feel really anxious. I've found today that a lot of the nausea is caused by having an empty stomach and I think indigestion/gas. Hopefully I'm one of the lucky ones and it disappears quickly.


----------



## TTCBean

I have two Clomid babies and will start TTC #3 with Clomid next month! I got a prescription and the okay to start end of Nov. but got a flu, then a cold, then holidays, and now I'm sick again LOL. 

Thinking I should go back to fertility doc to make sure its ok to start again or should I just take it? I don't get my AF or O on my own, so hes just having me start w/o a period.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red any update and like Brandi what is OC?

Brandi so glad your keeping occupied what will be your next step hun xx

Sarah Im sure MS will pass quickly heres hoping xx

Welcome TTCBean heres hoping you get lucky third time xx


----------



## krissie328

Welcome TTCBean. Fx it is a short journey to #3. 

Angela & Brandi- OC is Obstetrics Cholestasis which is a reduced flow of bile down the bile ducts in the liver. Some bile then leaks out into the bloodstream, in particular the bile salts. It causes intense itching commonly on the palms of the hands and feet. 

Angela- how are you doing? Af should be here soon, I think?

Dogmommy- thinking of you hun. :hugs:

Af arrived yesterday. I had a snow day so I spent it nurturing myself and DS. I also called and made an appointment at the fertility clinic for Feb. 20th. I looked up my charts for the last year and I have ovulated in 9 our of 12. I have had two chemicals. I think it is finally time to take that next step.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks for clearing that up Krissie sorry AF got you let us know how it goes at the Drs and what the next step will be xx

Dogmommy how are you xx

AFM no AF yet baseline scan tomorrow so will find out when I start the injections Ill keep you all posted xx


----------



## sarah2211

MS is still no fun but I had my scan this morning. One little baby with one strong heartbeat!


----------



## AngelaALA

Sarah so glad your scan went well and you got to hear a heartbeat will your next one be around the 12 week mark xx

Well CD1 for me AF has come 4 days after stopping meds got baseline scan today which will be grim but will find out the date that I start the injections wish me luck xx


----------



## RedRose19

I hope your scan goes well Angela, keeping everything crossed for you. 

That's great you saw one strong beanie at your scan Sarah. Makes the ms all worth it I'm sure. 

Sorry I've not been. on lately a lot been going on And just wrecked and sore. Had another hospital visit as I was in pain, turned out to be a bad uti causing contractions bit they weren't 100%. I'm seeing them again Monday and will be questioning them.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red I really hope it all goes well FTX for you hun xx 

Been for my baseline scan everything looks good so start injections on 15th Sunday then start another injection along with the first one on 20th then scan on 24th and should find out when I go in for my egg retrieval should be around 25th-26th DH goes for his CT Scan on 26th so he has to go next Thursday to give his sample to be frozen just incase its not before his scan as once he's gone for his CT Scan they cant use any sperm for 80 days after it due to radiation so we'll more than likely using frozen sperm they prefer to use fresh but beggers cant be choosers xx wish me luck xx


----------



## RedRose19

yay exciting times to have dates etc!! getting pregnant between jan-march is a lovely due dates because you get baby just before xmas, and i think nothing better than a small baby at xmas time!! ive got everything crossed for you hun

dogmommy how are you doing? thinking of you


----------



## krissie328

That is great news Angela. 

I am back to worrying that the big part of my problem is thin lining. This cycle was barely 3 days. But of course there is nothing I can do until our appointment in Feb. Which means two more cycles that are wasted. :( I have read red raspberry tea can help so I am going to try it this cycle.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys and thanks for all your support I will be on 225 iu of Merional then start alongside it 25 iu of cetrotide on 20th xx I am nervous and anxious about it all but if I want a baby its what Ive got to do xx

Krissie hopefully taking that leap will give you your beautiful baby I hope there isnt any issues with the lining though and you do strike lucky xx

Red I would of preferred a bigger gap between xmas but beggers cant be choosers and just having a baby will be amazing xx

Dogmommy I dont know whether your still reading this thread but Im thinking of you right now xx


----------



## RedRose19

Ah no honest Angela having a snuggle bunny before Christmas is a amazing! My niece was only two weeks before Xmas and it was amazing to have baby cuddles with the fire lit and family around! I've always wanted a late Nov or early December baby for that reason lol!

God ladies I was up half the night with painful tightenings but they were irregular and stoppped. I feel he's really.gonna try make an exit soon! I wouldn't mind but we get our new beds delivered today! So I've gotten two mattress protectors and plenty of puppy pads for my side of the bed incase


----------



## dogmommy

I'm sorry I haven't been on... the past couple weeks have been very hard but I am starting to feel back to normal. We were lucky they never found a sac so I didnt need to do a d&c. My follow up appointment isn't until March so for now just trying to make the best of the situation. Going to go out with friends and take weekend trips. Also going to try to drop 15 lbs.

Angela I'm beyond excited for you!! Not long now :) ;)

Red oh my goodness! Could be any day now! Praying and hoping for a safe and fast delivery!!

Krissie will your dr do a post O ultrasound for you to check lining? Its not really fair to give meds to help you O but not check to see if your lining is thick enough as those drugs can thin your lining .

Sarah so happy you got to the heartbeat. What an amazing feeling that must be!

How's everyone else doing? Sorry if I missed anything.


----------



## dogmommy

Angela not sure what type of ct he's having but make sure he tells them to put lead over his pelvis if they can.


----------



## krissie328

So sorry again dogmommy. At least you didn't need a d&c. I hope the next couple of months allow you to heal. 

No, I brought up my fears of a thin lining several times and it was never checked. My consult will be around cd 11 and they will do an ultrasound so I plan to ask then.


----------



## RedRose19

I'm so sorry to hear dogmommy! Please take as much time as you need for yourself! Do what ever makes you feel ok. We are here for you if ever you need to vent . Big hugs xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Red exciting news he could arrive anytime I hope the new mattress and bed is helping you though Ive got a new bed and mattress too we needed it when I think back Im sure our old one was around 12 yrs old definitely needed changing xx

Krissie goodluck with your appt xx

Dogmommy Im so sorry about the MC Ive been there myself and know how devastating it can feel I hope the healing time helps before you move on to the next step again xx Thinking of you right now xx

Unfortunately the pain is around the pelvis area so I dont think they can do that to be honest in the CT Scan xx

Well today is the day take my first injection tonight I am worried but its got to be done just hope it will all be worth it in the end xx


----------



## RedRose19

I woke up feeling incredibly swollen which is a bit worrying but I have my consultant tomorrow so I'm gonna ask about it cuz I got swollen with Jamie. So I'm worried about history repeating itself. I just hope this little man is safe and decides to come himself by 37-38 weeks

Good luck Angela with the injections, I remember feeling nervous about taking my first few , but once you've done the first the worry and nerves go down and by day three you will be a pro lol let us know how you get on


----------



## AngelaALA

Red I hope everything goes smoothly and will be fine Im sure it will be and before you know it you will have your beautiful baby in your arms xx

Well took my first injection today I have to mix 3 bottles of 25 iu of Merional which is a bit fiddly but Im sure it will get easier the injection wasnt as bad as I thought it would be but here goes nothing Ive started now Im hoping the next few weeks goes quickly xx


----------



## krissie328

Red- hopefully it's nothing serious, but definately sounds like it needs followed. 

Angela- fx for a successful stim.


----------



## brandi91

Dogmommy, I'm so sorry to hear that news! I will pray for peace and comfort while you take this time to heal!

Angela, how exciting!!! How long do you have to take the injections?

Red, I feel like your pregnancy has flown by! I am so happy for you!

Krissie, that is frustrating that your concerns were disregarded!

AFM, nothing new here. No AF. I'm not even sure what CD I am. Well over day 100, but my app stops tracking after then. Even that period was just from the black cohosh I was taking (I think). I'm tempted to call my OBGYN and see about taking 150 mg of clomid. I highly doubt it would work, but I never tried anything over 100 before I went to Femara. It makes me wonder if there is still hope out there. Hubby doesn't want me to but he told me it is because he doesn't know if he can handle another cycle with no results. Which I understand.


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- that's super frustrating you're still waiting on af. I guess from my perspective trying a higher dose of either clomid or femara wouldn't be a bad idea. 

If dh doesn't want to do that what do you think the time line for starting injections might be? 

Afm, cd 10 here. I've just not been into this cycle. I haven't done any opks or really cared. I'm hoping next cycle will be better. I'm thinking of giving a shot at clomid next cycle. Just kinda throwing it out there one last time before moving on to bigger stuff.


----------



## brandi91

Krissie, I think that is a good idea! At would give something to work towards until your appointment, at least!

Hubby is so weird about it. Like, I know he wants a baby. More than anything. He is just having a hard time with the treatment aspect of it. I think that he is so let down by it all that he just doesn't want to think about it. I did order some inositol. I am excited to give it a shot! If I were to just end up pregnant, he would be ecstatic!


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie I completely understand why you want to give it another shot I hope it does work I have everything ceossed for you and if not then its not long till your next appt xx

Brandi my DH was the same but I pushed forward and he js actually better about it all now he's been reading up on IVF and if Im honest I'm a little worried as he's convinced its going to work looking at a bigger family car with a good boot for me I keep on having to turn around to him and say lets carm down and see if it works first xx Maybe have a long heart to heart with him hun about it all are you insured for injections IUI or IVF or will you have to fund it yourself xx

AFM on day 5 of injections and yhey aren't too bad so far no pain or bruising just Ovary pain and stomach swollen up also feel a little nauseous aswell but it did say they can be side effects so Im taking them as a good sign that they're working. Start my morning injections alongside the evening one tomorrow then go for my scan on day 10 which is the 24th xx

Im guessing Im only stimming for 10 days as Ive only got enough stuff to last up until the 24th so if all goes well on 24th they will give me the time and date of when to take my HCG and the time and date of egg retrieval which should be between 25th and 27th xx


----------



## brandi91

Angela I'm so super excited for you!!!! That is awesome!!! I am praying that it is successful!!!!!

Hubby just is coping with everything differently than I am. I think he will come around. It is hard to commit money to disappointment. IVF nor IUI will be covered by our insurance. Apparently, infertility just has crappy coverage in my state!

I did order some myo-inisotol. Just for something to try. It should be here Monday!


----------



## RedRose19

exciting times ahead angela!! how are you feeling? 

brandi i hope he comes around soon and you can make a plan, i think at least having a plan helps

ive lost part of my plug today.. and feeling crampy so im wondering is it the start of something!


----------



## TTCBean

Do LH surges make anyone else really.. crazy? I've been doing OPKs (haven't started Clomid yet) and they get near positive then negative (typical for me, never actually O), and I've felt soooo angry and kind of... crazy! LOL I don't know if it's the high surge messing my body up!


----------



## krissie328

TTC- I've had cycles like that. I'm worried about this cycle. I got a near positive yesterday at 1, then at 4 it was pretty faint. This mornings was quite faint. So I figure it was just a false alarm since I have no fertile cm.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi I hope you two can have a heart to heart and maybe just go speak to a consultant together just to talk about options prices and answer questions you may have that may help DH with any doubts I hope you can both get through it and have some baby news in 2017 I have everything crossed for you xx 

Red my god you could be in labour right now I hope your okay exciting times ahead goodluck hun keep us posted so excited to hear back from you xx

TTCBean LH surge never made me crazy but all these hormones and the stress of TTC can make you a little all over the place and your moods spiral out of control I hope your okay and O soon goodluck for a sticky bean xx

Krissie have you Od yet or anymore signs that it maybe coming goodluck hun xx

AFM sorry Ive been MIA but not had much to report and its been hectic the injections have been okay actually not as bad as I thought but my belly is feeling a little tender now after 10 days worth of injections 5 of them days twice a day its also swollen and get pain like period pains which is normal xx had my scan today and all is good my womb lining is perfect I have 19 follicles in total but 8 that are of good size so 8 will be taken which they said is a good number to have xx I take my HCG tonight at 22:00 hrs then go for egg retrieval on Thursday 26th at 10:00 am and if all goes well I should get pupped up on Monday so all going to plan so far.

It is scary though I know that its been a long time coming but its crazy to think that its actually happening now its mental xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- sounds like things are going great. Fx for a good retrieval and transfer.

Afm, still not positive opk. But my cm is definately fertile today. So looking like I'm on track to o between tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Krissie still cant believe its happening to be honest this time tomorrow Ill be waking up to go the hospital xx

FTX that you O hun hope you got plenty of BD in xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela good luck tomorrow girl! I have everything crossed you get some nice eggs. 

Krissie I hope we both O soon!!


----------



## krissie328

Dogmommy- what are you current plans right now? Looks like a possible FET sometime?

Still waiting to o over here. Hoping Friday at the latest.


----------



## RedRose19

dogmommy i hope your doing ok as best you can be. i hope there are plans for another round soon and you get a lovely rainbow!!

angela i cant believe how fast your injections have gone! before you know it your gonna be in the 2ww!

good luck krissie on this cycle! do get plenty of bd in!


im feeling ok overall just want it all to be over, and i dont mean that in an ungrateful way more in the ok im in the safe zone now, hes got healthy lungs... i just want him here safe in my arms now. i see my gp friday and my consultant on monday and going to talk to her about possibly changing my section to induction instead and see what she thinks


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys retrieval went well they collected 12 eggs in total which they said was a really good nimber I'm just in a bit of uncomfortable pain now which should go away over the course of the day just got to rest up today and take it easy.

They will call me tomorrow and let me know how fertilisation went and how many and give me the time of when I go back next Tuesday for implantation xx

How is everyone else doing xx

Dogmommy I hope you do O and get lucky what will be your next step if needed xx

Krissie got everything crossed for you that you O soon xx

Red not long now though to wait he will be here soon I reckon you will go a week early FX it all goes smoothly hun xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Just had the call from the hospital 9 have fertilised which is a good number transfer is 1.30pm on Tuesday however that could change they could call me on Sunday before 11 and I go in Sunday afternoon but if no call then Tuesday is still going ahead also said if good quality then they will transfer 1 only but if medium quality then they'll transfer 2 keep fingers crossed for me xx


----------



## RedRose19

eeeeek its so close! i have everything crossed for you!

nothing here.. just waiting waiting...


----------



## krissie328

That's awesome Angela. :happydance:


----------



## dogmommy

Yay angela!! 9 is a great number. 

Red I'm excited for you too! You're getting so close.

I actually have no idea when O will be. I don't know if my cycles will be totally messed up or not. I had some fertile cm the past two days. I haven't been doing Opk bc I need a break from it but we have bding hoping that O is this week.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy I hope you fall naturally preggo I have everything crossed for you xx How are uou feeling Dogmommy xx

Ive started the progesterone suppositories not keen on them at all they feel wierd but this is the final step in relation to medication I need to take Im worried but excited at the same time Im not getting my hopes up and just taking each step as it comes. Family are doing my nut in though jumping ahead of themselves and I keep having to say to them nothing is certain let me get to transfer first then hope it sticks then hope theres a heartbeat then get through the first trimester if I reach that then you can get excited but till then just stop xx

The other day I found out that one of my friends friends is pregnant she has brittle PCSO and was told 4 years ago that she will never get pregnant without assistance she seperated from her partner 5 months ago and out of the blue she felt a kick from inside her so she got rushed off to A & E turns out she's 27 wks pregnant a baby boy never even knew. A work colleague also found out he's having a little boy he already has two girls so his family is now complete. It's just not fair I hate all this and know nobody at all apart from you guys on here that have gone through what I have had to it sucks and Im tired of hearing baby news from people who just surprisingly get pregnant or pop them out like no tomorrow I just want to have good news for once xx

I've already decided though that if we have a good number that reach 5 day mark we will be freezing them and if I do hopefully get preggo this cycle then atleast they're there for future use as I want more than one so if after 2 yrs of the first I dont get pregnant naturally then we will go back and use the frozen embryos we will have to pay for it then so hopefully doing it that way will keep the cost down xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Transfer went well 5 developed one has been transferred and four have been frozen so its just a waiting game now xx


----------



## krissie328

Fantastic news Angela! Fx for a sticky bfp soon.


----------



## RedRose19

Omg Angela this is it! I got everything crossed for a sticky bfp! Are you gonna test out the trigger shot?


----------



## RedRose19

Ladies I had cold feet about the section and I told the consultant how I felt so new plan is a sweep Monday (which I'm totally dreading) if nothing then induction Thursday Feb 9th hopefully baby by Friday 10th


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys and FX Red that the sweep works xx

I've already tested out the HCG Shot and my htp cheapies are now stark white I want to start testing but know its far too soon so I'll leave it a week and just chill out try and keep my mind occupied AF is due 10th Feb and hospital want me to take a test on 11th Feb and call them with the result here's hoping it's positive either way they will call me in for a consultation if negative to discuss the next step or book me a scan for three weeks time if positive xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela I have everything crossed for you! Try to enjoy PUPO. Take as much rest and relaxation and let that embie dig deep!!

Red I can't believe your little guy will be here in the matter of days. Hope you're not too uncomfortable. I know Feb is going to be a great month for us!!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## krissie328

I can't believe little Mathew will be here so soon! And it's officially February. :happydance:

Afm, things could be better. I'm having health issues that I think will postpone seeking fertility treatments for awhile. I feel like everything is stacked against us with getting pregnant again.


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks ladies I'm at the point where I just need him here safe and so Jamie can meet his little brother . His anxiety has gone up so much but probably me away at hospital appts.

This is definitely gonna be a good month for us ladies


----------



## RedRose19

krissie328 said:


> I can't believe little Mathew will be here so soon! And it's officially February. :happydance:
> 
> Afm, things could be better. I'm having health issues that I think will postpone seeking fertility treatments for awhile. I feel like everything is stacked against us with getting pregnant again.

I'm sorry to hear hope everything is ok? Big hugs :hugs: just know we are here if you ever need to vent


----------



## TTCBean

Any of you ladies take Clomid while breastfeeding? Supposed to start today, bfing my 13 m/o and worried about milk supply. Did Clomid + BF my 20 mo with no issues. Don't worry, my fertility doctor is okay with it! :)


----------



## Uselessbits

Hi there. I will be on my second round of the Devils dandruff when AF comes. We completely missed O this months as OH had to go out of town urgently &#128545;&#128545;&#128545; so cross as clomid makes me feel dreadful. We have just found out that after a year of zinc vitamins and no smoke and drink OH's morphology has dropped from 8 percent normal to 1 percent! 
I'm feeling pretty poop. Bit it only takes 1 as they say. When are you due to start? do you get side effects? I turn into a monster x


----------



## brandi91

Hey everyone!

Red, only a few more days!! EEK! Your pregnancy has just flown by.

Angela, I have everything crossed for you! I can't wait!

How is everyone else? Dogmommy, have you got any plans for another IVF cycle? I've been thinking about you!!

Uselessbits, I assume the drop in percentage of morphology is a negative thing (sorry-I'm really unfamiliar with male infertility). That is so frustrating! Welcome to the group. I hope that you have good results this month!

AFM, I called my doctor today!!!!!!!!! I only left a message, and they called back while I was working, and they didn't leave a message. Hubby finally came around to me calling without too much begging from my part. I'm inquiring about trying the 150 mg of Clomid.


----------



## krissie328

Brandi that is fantastic news! Fx it does just the trick. 

Useless- sorry to hear about dh morph. Fx clomid gives you and edge to getting a bfp. 

Ttc- no experience with clomid and bfing. Hopefully it turns out fine. 

Afm, waiting and waiting. Feeling better today. Still unsure where we are with ttc but I'm going to do clomid next cycle and go from there. We won't be ttc in March or April. :/


----------



## TTCBean

Took my first dose of 150mg! I am having butterflies and doubts! So anxious! Would love to add one more baby to our family, so many emotions. I lay here looking at my 13 month old, he is still such a baby still... love him so!


----------



## brandi91

Update! I heard from my doctor. They don't want to try the Clomid because I tried the highest dosage of femara and have done Clomid in the past with no success. They said if I can't do injections, then I need to come in to discuss alternative treatment options. 

I take that to mean diet and exercise. Which is fine, but I'm still super bummed. I'm trying not to be all "poor me" this morning. Lol.


----------



## krissie328

That's super disappointing Brandi. :hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

Remove Text Formatting 
Bold	
Italic	
Underline 


Insert Link	
Insert Image 
Wrap


> tags around selected text
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> 
> Red not long now and your baby will be here I have absolutely everything crossed for you that the birth goes well xx
> 
> Krissie I hope the Clomid works for you but maybe the break will do you good as the stress cant be helping your blood pressure have theg said whats causing it xx
> 
> Brandi so sorry to hear that but there is alot of people on here that have had great success with injections keep us posted what you decide xx
> 
> Dogmommy how are you feeling are you okay when will your next IVF treatmenf be will you be using FET xx
> 
> TTCbean goodluck this cycle how come you use clomid if you dont mind me asking xx
> 
> Uselessbits welcome I hope Clomid gives you wgat you want, Clomid use to send me crazy my emotions would be all over the place I hated the stuff and just like you my DH was diagnosed with low motility we did Clomid 6 months didnt work so we have just done our first IVF treatment I hope Clomid does work for you xx


----------



## TTCBean

Angela, I don't have cycles! For some unknown reason. All my tests come back normal. Before DS1 I didn't have Af for nearly two years, and multiple rounds of Provera didn't include one. Weird huh? Both my boys I had to take Clomid. I haven't bled since about 2010ish. Only thing that gives me "periods" is BCP but once I stop they are absent again.

Since my history doctor didn't think bfing would be interfering much, or at all, considering. It's frustrating! I'd love to have period on my own.


----------



## RedRose19

brandi why cant you do injections? sorry im sure youve said , i must admit i agree with the drs tho if the clomid doesnt work its not worth taking it it just gives you all the bad side effects with no good out come. i do think if there is anyway you can, to take the injections but obviously it depends on your financial situation as i know how expensive they can be x


----------



## Nita2806

Hello Ladies, mind if I jump in? 

Just some background, I stopped BCP about a year ago, after which I had 6 anovulatory cycles. Started Clomid after 6 months of TTC on our own. No Ovulation on 50mg or 100mg, however, I achieved Ovulation on 150mg last cycle (S-Prog on CD21 was 66) but we didnt BD enough as we were sure Clomid wont work. I am on CD11 and finished my Clomid 150mg on CD8. Had lots of horrible side effects this cycle - especially Blurred vision, so I think this will also be my last cycle on Clomid. So I am hoping this cycle will give me my BFP.


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Nita. Fx clomid does the trick this cycle. 

How are you feeling Angela?


----------



## TTCBean

Welcome, Nita2806. I have the blurred vision too - I had it as well on my last cycle to conceive DS2, thank goodness we got a BFP because I didn't want to continue on. My normal vision came back right away after Clomid.


----------



## krissie328

Wow that's a scarry side effect. Thankfully I've always been okay with clomid. Mostly hot flashes and mood swings.


----------



## RedRose19

oh no, sorry to hear about the side effects, thankfully clomid never really gave me any but i was only on it for 3 cycles and they didnt bother trying me on 150. but the injections had me feeling miserable alright.

angela i hope your doing well, excited to hear some daily updates ;)


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks for the warm welcome :) I am bummed that I only got the side effects this bad on the 4th cycle, after I am finally Ovulating. I really do hope I will again. If it result in a BFN this month, ill need to see my doctor to discuss my options. I also started with a dietition about a week ago, and I am already losing weight and eating much healthier, which should boost my ovulation a bit.


----------



## RedRose19

Gosh I'm so tired today ladies , finding it hard to function! Got some cleaning done today will try do more over the weekend but bending it's getting tiresome. Wish I could just sleep til next week


----------



## TTCBean

Feeling really ill tonight, bloating and stomach ache with nausea. Scheduled to take Clomid in about an hour. No idea why I feel so bad, I sure hope I didn't catch a GI bug. I've taken Clomid six times in my life without symptoms like this - could it be causing these symptoms? Ugh!


----------



## RedRose19

Sounds like a tummy bug to me Sorry! Hopefully it passes quickly :flowers: 

How is everyone today? Feeling crampy and achey today


----------



## TTCBean

My tummy feels better this morning I am happy to report, but I have some nausea so probably just Clomid!


----------



## AngelaALA

TTCBean sorry to hear that you dont ovulate by yourself and they cant find a reason Im glad Clomid has worked for you in the past and I really hope it works this time too xx

Nita FX that it works for you this month sounds like awful side effects but they will pass after you have taken your last clomid pills FTX for you, my side effects on Clomid where that it really screwed up my emotions I was almost bipolar on that stuff one minute happy next crying next angry xx

Krissie has AF arrived yet xx 

Red not long now I hope it passes quickly for you xx 

AFM cheers guys Im doing okay took a test today I know Im only really 10 DPO but it was stark white BFN I just really dont have a good feeling about this I dont think it's worked, my official testing date is 11th Feb next Saturday I have to take one then and call the hospital with the result I have put on ao much weight I feel awful all my clothes are so tight whilst on the medication I just couldn't stop eating. I hate the progesterone suppositories can't wait to stop taking them Ive started taking them vaginally now its a bit messy have to wear a pad but taken the other way I was so gassy and my stomach felt off all the time sorry for the TMI. Other than that Im just the same nothing to really write about at the mo I know its going to break me if this is a bust but I also know its out of my hands just a waiting game just wish the TTW would go quicker feels like its dragging xx


----------



## RedRose19

Big hugs hun, the tww is always hard, more so when having fertility treatment. It's still early day yet. What kind of test did you take?


----------



## krissie328

Yes, the tww is always dreadful. I'm sure it's especially tough this time. :hugs: 

Afm, no af yet. Should be here sometime this week. I've decided to do clomid this round. Still undecided with fertility appointment but I'm leaning towards rescheduling for June. That will allow me get in with my gp after monitoring my BP for awhile so I know if that's a true issue or not. I'm also going to request updated blood work and to check for anemia since I have a history of it.


----------



## Nita2806

Goodluck with the TWW, its just 2 weeks, but it feels like a lifetime :)

Afm, last month I had heaps of EWCM on CD13 and Od on CD14, this month, CD13 has come and gone and no EWCM, infact, no CM at all. Just like all my anovulatory cycles. I am so bummed about it, and so over this already :(


----------



## AngelaALA

Dont give up hope Nita you can O as late as Cd21 you using OPKS xx

Krissie I understand why you're holding spending all that money best to get the blood pressure checked out first keep us updated how you get on xx

Red I only took an IC a one step one left over from my Clomid days Ive also got a store own brand one and two CB Digis again also left over from the Clomid days not taking a digi till test date which is next Sat xx

I know its still early days I just want to know this waiting is intense the worst due to all the lead up knowing it was fertilised and into blastcyst stage it makes your head spin more as you know it was put in so you just hope that your body doesnt reject it xx


----------



## RedRose19

I tested with a frer at 9&10 dpo and both were super faint I can imagine a ic would of still been blank for me. Don't worry very early days. I'd get some frers if I was you! 

Ladies sweep tomorrow and I'm bricking it... Terrified its gonna hurt


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm not going to buy anymore Ive had bad experiences with frer I'll just keep with what I have and play the waiting game even though its killing me xx

Goodluck Red it may hurt slightly but Im sure the pain wont last long I hope it brings on your baby hun xx


----------



## Nita2806

Angela, Its hard to not lose hope after so many failed attempts on Clomid. I can't use OPKs, it just doesnt work for me, I didnt get a +OPK last month, yet I have Ovulated. I rely on the CD21 bloodtest to confirm Ovulation - which I will go do this Sunday. But I just really dont have any hope for this cycle.


----------



## RedRose19

Looks like I won't need that sweep anyway! Just lost my entire plug and bits of blood sorry tmi but now having constant period pains and lower back pain.. gonna go to my routine appt at normal for ten and hope she tells me what I wanna hear, that.Labour has started itself!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Red it does sound like it has thinking of you today xx

Nita I'm LTTTC, been trying since Nov 2013 its been a long time I just dont think it will ever happen to be honest I dont think I'll ever have my own child.

Sorry guys for getting down just feel low today plus its my dads birthday today he passed away in 2013 and I really do miss him xx


----------



## Nita2806

Angela, I dont think I would stay sane if we were to try that long and not be succesful. Is there any reason why you are not getting preg. or do you also have unexplained?

Its been about a year so far for us, with atleast 10 anovulatory cycles. Its been tough on me especially the last few months. We got a glympse of hope when I ovulated last month - atleast we know I can. I just wish I knew how long I need to wait still, I feel like it is just never going to happen.

So sorry to hear about your dad :( I'll be keeping you in my thoughts today.


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you Red!


----------



## krissie328

Angela- keeping my ftx for your bfp!! 

Afm, af arrived today in full force. I think I will do the clomid this cycle. DH wants to do our fertility appointment this months so we will likely keep it. But we will be on a break either way for March/April. We talked more about not trying for another one this weekend. I think we are both kinda on the fence so I guess we will see what the consultation has to offer and go from there.


----------



## AngelaALA

IVF'S not worked Im not pregnant I'm completely heartbroken and a complete mess right now it's useless it'll never work for me obviously Im never meant to be a mum someone seriosly hates me up there


----------



## dogmommy

Angela how many dpt are you now? Fingers crossed it's just too early.


----------



## AngelaALA

It's not too early I know it's not I knkw in my heart and gut it's not worked I'd be 12dpo all tests have been completely negative not even a glimmer of hope and this is the second digi CB Ive done in the last 2 days I cant stop crying I feel completely useless like there's something wrong with me I hate myself right now


----------



## RedRose19

I'm.really sorry Angela! I hope it's just a case of being too early.. big hugs. Xx

Well I'm not.longer pregnant and it feels weird but relieved it's over ! Baby Matthew arrived at 8.55am in a hurry went from 3-9 cm in less than an hour. Ended up with no pain relief! Felt everything full story another day, I am exhausted..he was 6lbs 13ozs


----------



## krissie328

Angela- I am so sorry hun. I truly believe there is nothing wrong with you. But I know this emotional ride sucks and there isn't much that is comforting when you're so heartbroken. I hope your fertility specialist is able to help you on with your next steps. 

Red- congrats your boy. 

Afm, we have decided to keep our fertility appointment. So just under 2 weeks to go.


----------



## dogmommy

Angela I'm so sorry, I know exactly how you are feeling. but remember we have some frozen embies. Not every embryo is meant to be a baby. I know no words help but hopefully time will help.

Red congrats! I'm over the moon for you. Please share some pics when you get the time. 

Krissie I'm glad you kept your appointment. I always feel better talking with Dr and getting a plan.

AFM I believe AF should be here any day. I've ordered some Opk and we are going to try to plan Bd next month. I go see the Re in two weeks and we will discuss FET. I'm not sure if we will give it a go in April or not.


----------



## TTCBean

I'm CD10 and sooo confused on my OPK. They've been so dark the past two days. I usually dont O until CD13 with Clomid. Wonder why so dark?


----------



## brandi91

Angela- I am so very sorry that you don't think your IVF worked! I know it's not over until AF shows, so I really hope that there is still some chance. I've been thinking about you! I'm sure you're feeling a lot of emotions right now, but I'm sending love and prayers!

Red-congratulations on your baby! Can't wait to see pictures!

AFM, nothing here. Cycle day 100-something. No sign of AF, per usual. Just waiting (and waiting, and waiting). My SIL (who is one of my best friends) told me today that she was thinking about trying for a baby. It made me so devastated. Idk why. Just the thought of her having one before me makes me feel so jealous.


----------



## AngelaALA

AF arrived today


----------



## Nita2806

Angela - I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## dogmommy

Thinking of you angela. Hugs to you


----------



## RedRose19

Ladies I'm so sorry, Angela I'm sorry :cry: it's not fair you ladies deserve to have bundles to hold I'm sure it will happen soon because you all would / do make lovely mothers I'm going to be here cheering every step of the way..

So baby blue have hit last night so sorry for the soppyness of my message. 

Here is my 4.5 year miracle! Never give up hope ladies
 



Attached Files:







received_10154991434319731.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

I am so sorry to hear that Angela. I hope when you are ready you can do a second round with success. :hugs:

Red- What a beautiful picture. I hope that the baby blues aren't too bad for you.


----------



## TTCBean

:hugs: ladies!


----------



## dogmommy

Oh red he's perfect. Thanks for sharing and Thank you so much for the support all year. I hope the baby blues pass quickly for you. Youre so blessed!


----------



## TTCBean

CD12, positive OPK with fmu and took another an hour later and pos. Not sure if false pos or not. I'll try to hold my urine a few hours and test again and see.


----------



## krissie328

How is everyone doing? It's been kinda quiet around here. 

I'm thinking of you Angela. :hugs:

Afm, after a lot of soul searching and talking with dh, I think we won't be pursuing fertility treatments. We will probably ntnp until Nov/Dec and then I'll either get an iud or dh will get the snip. I feel really at peace with this decision and know it's what's best for us.


----------



## TTCBean

Thought I got a positive on CD13 (CD15 today), but had u/s today and only 1 follicle, 10 mm. My lining is super thin too, 2mm. SO BUMMED. and confused. Go back Friday for another u/s but RE said there isn't much hope for this cycle.


----------



## krissie328

Oh what a bummer ttc.


----------



## brandi91

Krissie, that is a big decision! I'm so glad that you're at peace with it! Maybe there will be surprise in that time period.

Angela, how are you?

Hubby and I have been entertaining the idea of adoption.


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- adoption is part of why im okay with it. I had a difficult first pregnancy and then the infertility. I figure if the baby bug hits hard we can always adopt. Dh has been open to it from the beginning but I'm finally there.


----------



## Nita2806

Krissie - I think you are very brave to consider adoption. I dont think I will ever adopt. We really badly want one of our own.

AFM - My journey with Clomid has come to an end. I have ovulated this month but with a very low progesterone level :nope: its not enough to sustain a pregnancy, so no hopes for this month. I have Ovarian drilling scheduled for next month...


----------



## brandi91

Nia, good luck with the drilling! Please let us know!

We plan on trying to foster to adopt (well, we are still talking about the idea). I did get some information with DCS today. It is hard to get younger kiddos and you have to select the age range 0-12, so that is a bit of a deterrent for us, because we would really want a child under the age of 3. The home study would be free, and we would be financially compensated while fostering, which takes a little bit of the pressure off to know that you aren't losing money. However, we are struggling with the idea of having to "give the child back".

But, like I told hubby, all of our options could fail. So it's worth a shot.


----------



## krissie328

Geez Brandi come over here. One of my teachers is a foster mom. She had a 5 month old and said they had an abandoned 1 day old last week. It seriously broke my heart. I guess we can specify babies/toddlers only. Dh and I talked about it but we aren't ready to pursue it yet. 

Good luck nita. I've heard great things about ovarian drilling.


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie I hope you get a surprise bfp while you are ntnp. It will be nice with no pressure.

Afm AF is here so I've got my opk ready for next week and maybe we will get lucky. We have a very busy March-may so I'm sure we won't do a FET until May or June but follow up is in two weeks hopefully RE has a plan.


----------



## RedRose19

I hope everyone is ok . Since everything went ok with Matthews birth and me he's happy to go once more. But because of all my hard time getting pregnant we said we just go with the flow in terms of a third. I won't be taking the pill or anything as I know it will mess up my pcos. No trying as I want to enjoy my family and not think about it and no where near ready for sex! But nice to know I don't have to think about it.
Krissie I think adopting is a lovely plan. If we don't get pregnant again I think I would adopt but its such a long process here


----------



## krissie328

Red- that's definately a good approach. I hope you are able to get pregnant with little intervention.


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks it's a bit scary tbh but I don't think I'd get pregnant on my own anyway, bonus if I did but I'd no pregnancy by next year Jan/ Feb ill start the long process again probably take 6-12 months from there. I realise its crazy to think that way so soon but unfortunately I think infertility makes it almost impossible not to.


----------



## krissie328

Oh infertility definately plays a role in that. We were discussing #2 right away. I only did one month on birth control and then just went with the flow. We kinds figured we'd need help again.


----------



## TTCBean

u/s today and a total bummer. My follicle is only at 11mm (10mm on Monday). I guess the only good thing is my lining went from 2mm to 7.4mm. Said basically a busted cycle, will have to take to RE on Tuesday. I have to get my prolactin levels checked today. I got a + on OPK yesterday, nurse said no sign of actual O, so probably just an immature follicle.


----------



## krissie328

What a bummer ttc. Hopefully the re can give you better direction.


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry to hear ttc, I hope they come up with a new plan, Clomid didn't work for me either, I had to move to the injections to get pregnant with Matthew and it worked first cycle


----------



## AngelaALA

Red Matthew is gorgeous congratulations xx

Nita and TTC sorry this cycle is a bust I hope you do get your sticky beans soon xx

Krissie I understand exactly where you are coming from I have already started looking at adoption if these two lots of IVF dont work then that will be our next step Ive already got the information pack and phone number with the agency to book an appointment we've even said as we want more than one child if IVF works we will adopt our second and if IVF doesnt we would consider taking on siblings xx

Sorry Ive been quiet this failed IVF really took it's toll on me my emotions are all over the place Ive requested counciling through the clinic too to help me cope with this LTTTC journey my next consultation is on 16th March so Im just chilling till then. 

Also wierd thing happened last night sorry in advance for TMI but my AF happened last weekend yesterday a week later Ive started getting bad cramps and AF has started again which is strange I was having lots of EWCM over past few days as if I was going to O then this has happened its strange really heavy with clumps thinking about calling the Dr's about it x


----------



## krissie328

I'm so happy you are seeking counseling. It helped me a tremendous amouny. 

That is really strange about your bleeding. I'd definitely give them a call.


----------



## krissie328

How is everyone doing? 

Afm, I think I ovulated yesterday. I randomly took an opk on Sunday (cd14) because of how I was feeling and it was nearly positive. But I didn't think anymore of it. Then my sex drive was through the roof Sun/Monday. And this morning I woke up feverish with sore bbs. Which following previous cycles are all my typical o signs. I'm not sure about cm as I wasn't checking. I did take my temp this morning to see and it was in my typical post-o range as well. 

So I'm fairly certian I did o yesterday on cd 15. Which would be just amazing since it's the earliest I've o'd since my chemical in May! 

I'm gonna try not to go crazy with testing though. I don't want to be optimistic as the last few cycles have been crushing.


----------



## dogmommy

Angela the same thing happened to me. The nurse told me not to worry that sometimes our body is confused from the synthetic progesterone. 

Krissie that's great news! Are you doing anything different this month?

AFM I had a rough weekend being around a pregnant friend and a couple other freshly Ttc. I'm thinking I might look for counselor as well. My follow up appointment is next week. Interested to see what the Re has to say.


----------



## krissie328

Dogmommy- I think coulseing is a great idea. It has really helped me a tremendous amount these last few months. If you work, check with your job to see if they offer any type of employee assistance program. I received some free sessions through mine.

Afm, no, I took 2 days of clomid then stopped. I just couldn't take another failed cycle. I've been at my breaking point and just felt done with ttc. I haven't been temping, checking cm or opks. 

I guess we'll see if this cycle a miracle happens. We had a childless weekend so it's a definate possibility. :winkwink:


----------



## Nita2806

Hi ladies...

Ive got some good news to share,

Bloodtest also confirmed that I am indeed 1-2 weeks pregnant
 



Attached Files:







SmartSelectImage_2017-02-24-09-34-15.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## krissie328

Congrats nita! What a great line.


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Nita! H&H 9 months to you! 

I hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## AngelaALA

Nita Congrats so glad Clomid worked for you hope you have a blissful 9 months xx

Krissie FTX for you hun that you have Od xx

Aphy hows the pregnancy going xx

Dogmommy hope your follow up appt goes well and I feel your pain about the pregnancy and baby issue a family member has just given birth around the time I found out my IVF was a failure and it was so so hard xx

Sorry I've been MIA not really much to report if Im honest our follow up appt is 16th March so I will know more then my councilling is also on the same day I havnt got a clue when I O this month due to having two AF cycles a week apart Im not taking OPKS or BBT AF is either due the 9th or the 16th so we will see xx


----------



## RedRose19

Thinking of you Angela, March is tomorrow now so your appt is just around the corner


----------



## krissie328

Angela- I hope they come up with a plan that works for you!! 

Dogmommy- how have you been?

Red- how are you settling in with Mathew?

Afm, I did end up oing. My temps have been high the last 8 days so I am at least 8 dpo, maybe 9.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys I think Ive needed this break as it's been such a hard journey so far but 16th feels like such a long way away, I have 2 IVF tries left but I dont feel hopeful at all Im a little apprehensive about the consultation and the counselling but we shall see how it goes x

FTX Krissie xx

Red how is Matthew xx


----------



## dogmommy

Red I hope you enjoying little Matthew!

Krissie that's great you confirmed O. Fingers crossed for you!

Angela I'm glad to hear from you. This journey is tough. I hope you get some answers at your appt.

AFM I did O and either 1 dpo or 2 dpo. I went to follow up after our Mc and Dr wants to run some blood test to check for some rare issues before we go to our frozen embryos. Im good with that as I want a break before we proceed with another transfer.


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies. Matthew is good. Was awake every hour last nigjt but the weather was horrible. So thinking it kept waking him. He's getting s9 big already and now is up to 7lbs 11.5 ozs
His birth weight was 6lbs 13ozs dropped down to 6lb 4. Then last week was 7lbs 1.5ozs so 10ozs in a week! I'm happy knowing me breastfeeding is doing him some good &#128522;


----------



## dogmommy

Red that's great, I'm happy to hear the bf is going well.

AFM I'm 5 dpo and I do have my hopes high as we did get a lot of bding in this month. I'm going to try to hold off on a hpt until AF is due on March 13th and happens to be DH birthday so it would be a wonderful birthday present!


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey ladies,

I'm popping in to say hi! I haven't been active on the thread, because I needed a mental break. 

We have been trying naprotechnology for the past few months and the doctor says my cycles still aren't healthy enough, but I have a phone appt with him on Tuesday. 

We have made the decision to go forward with IVF in June if I am not pregnant by some miracle before then. I go in for a new patient consult and an ultrasound later this month.

DOGMOMMY- Been thinking of you a lot (cuz we live close and because we share our wedding date lmfao) wondering what fertility clinic you are using?! I am going to see Dr. Sherbahn in Gurnee at Advanced fertility center of Chicago.


----------



## krissie328

How are all you ladies doing? I hope everyone is well.

Not much going on here. Just going with the flow and trying to survive the busy bit of the school year at work. I'm still pretty indecisive if we will be actively trying anytime soon. But for now we aren't preventing either.


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy how are you doing hows the TWW going xx

Ashley goodluck through IVF its a hard journey but I have everything crossed for you xx 

Krissie hows the TWW going are you still going to get your tubes tied or you thinking about trying IVF still I hope you do get your miracle child xx

AFM I havn't really got anything to report just waiting till 16th for the consultation, I had another AF really heavy one lasted 9 days thats 3 AFS in less than a month so I called the hospital they said it was normal and common due to all the hormones they had been pumping into my body thats why they always leave it three months till trying again so your body can return to normal so Im guessing I wont be starting an FET cycle till around April/May time. If thats the case then in the meantime Ill be doing my counselling but also joining the gym and maybe slimmibg world to help loose some weight and get fit.

Its been hard the past few weeks another colleagues is ready to pop with their third child, bumped in to an old colleague yesterday he's got a 7 week old son and an aquitance one of DHS friends partner has just announced on Facebook that they're expecting, I know its getting harder to pretend to be happy for them I burst into tears when I get on my own


----------



## krissie328

Angela- how frustrating your hormones are all over the place. Hopefully it settles down soon. 

:hugs: it's so frustrating when everyone seems to be getting pregnant at the same time. Hopefully counseling will help you sort through those emotions. 

Afm, af ended up showing up on March 3rd. To be honest I wasn't all that upset. I just don't know if it's me becoming numb to all this or if I'm really okay with not trying. I do know that I'm not ready to take permanent measures yet. So for now I think we're falling in ntnp. We have no intentions at this time of doing any fertility treatments.


----------



## dogmommy

Hi ashley! I'm using The Advanced IVF Institute. I see Dr. Charles Miller. I hope you get your natural BFP before June! 

Angela we are looking to do our FET around that time too. I'm really dragging my feet as Dr wants to repeat alot of tests and I'm just not in the mood. I just feel it's very unfair with all the pregnancy announcements all around. 

Krissie I'm glad you aren't upset by AF. It sounds like you are in a good place right now.

AFM 11 or 12 dpo and BFN this morning. I'm feeling very defeated. I just wish it would happen and my whole world didn't revolve around Ttc.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie as per the other thread I really hope NTNP gives you your BFP you so deserve xx

Dogmommy I know how your feeling its hard watching everyone around you fall preggo so easy but its so difficult for you xx


So sorry Ive been MIA but had nothing to say Ive struggled hard this time with the IVF failure. My heads all over the place again since my consultation we are now back in unexplained infertility section with a secondary cause being a male fertility issue. The doctor showed us everything and explained my DHs SC better he is just under normal thats it so they would expect a couple to get pregnant they've done all the tests they can to do anymore would be far too time consuming and not feesible i.e. daily blood tests for three months checking all kinds of hormone levels and even if they did do that it may still not show any issues. They said all my eggs were goid quality I have on paper I have no issues at all and thats why its unexplained.

We are going to go for a natural FET meaning they work off my own body clock no hormone replacements at all as my O cycle is really good my body has already gone back into sync its not taken 3 months hence why I had three bleeds in the space of a month. We can start the next round next cycle but its ourcall whether we want some time first to do counselling and acupuncture work on us all Ive got to do is call them on the first day of my cycle and the ball will start rolling, Im undecided yet as to whether I wish to start next month or if I want some more time off we shall see.

The counselling was hard we went together and opened up which was good she told me to start a journal in that journal Im to write down exactly how I feel about stuff about people getting pregnant around me how I feel about what people say to mewhat I see. She said of course I feel happy for people but Im also grieving for what Ive lost and not got and its okay to feel bitter and angry and sad too and I should write it down as that will help me release some of everything that Im going through so I'll give it a go. We have our next counselling session on 27th March I'm hoping it will help me through this.

How is everyone anyway x

Dogmommy that journal thing maybe you should try that too it may help xx


----------



## krissie328

Well that is some good news that you can do a natural FET. Maybe your body will be more able to accept the embryo without all the other hormones. I really have everything crossed your FET works. 

Afm, thanks. It has been such a draining process. I am pretty sure my body has been detoxing from all the medication over the last year. I am finally feeling better and hoping I get back on track. I have an appointment tomorrow and I want to discuss birth control options. I remember when I was first looking to try the RE I saw had recommended birth control for 3 months and then clomid. I was kinda thinking maybe if I did that and reset my body it might help as we start thinking about possibly trying in the summer. But I am not sure if I am even able to take birth control with my recent bouts of high blood pressure. 

Then there is the whole DH thinks he is about 95% sure he doesn't want to pursue having another. To be honest I am not so sure either. It just sucks being in such a limbo. I am hoping if we possibly give it a break and some time we will both reach a decision we are happy with.


----------



## AngelaALA

Whatever is best for you guys thats what matters, I can see why you would want to stop all this TTC can put so much pressure on you mentalky and physically and also your relationship you have a beautiful son you are blessed xx I remember because of high blood pressure and heart conditions in the family they put me on a pill which was progesterone only called cerraset not sure how you spell it like xx


----------



## RedRose19

Big hugs ladies cheering you guys on like always xx


----------



## dogmommy

How's everyone doing? AF showed last week so we are onto another cycle. DH and I talked about our FET and think we might put it off until June. We have alot of travel plans coming up and I want to be stress free and get about 10 lbs off before we use our frozen embryos. I think part of me is also scared if it fails. I'm not sure how I will handle it.


----------



## brandi91

Hey, friends!!! I'm sorry I haven't posted in a while. I haven't really had anything to update. I've been kind of stress free about the whole thing (I use that phrase loosely, lol). I am, of course, still thinking about TTC all of the time. But, I haven't been on any medicine/supplements. I stopped taking the Inositol. I don't know why, I just kind of quit doing it. I hadn't been very focused on my diet either, however, as I've gained 15 more pounds, I decided to try again and get serious about it this time. Hubby is on board, too! I'm trying to count my calories rather than be so restrictive about no carbs. I think that just set me up for failure the first time. I'm hoping that through controlled diet and getting some daily exercise, I will be able to conceive naturally. I started my new eating habits on the 24th of this month, so it's just been a couple days. I'll be interested to see how long it takes for me to get AF (or if she'll come at all). I am on approximately CD 160 with no sign of her. :( 

DogMommy, I will be praying for a positive result from your FET! I think waiting until June sounds like a good plan. That way, you won't be trying to work around your travel plans. Good luck with the weight loss! It can certainly be a challenge, but you can do it!

Angela, I've been thinking about you! I'm sorry if I missed it in my earlier reading, but do you all have plans for when you will move forward with another IVF cycle? I am praying for you as well!

Krissie, I think that whatever you and hubby decide together will be the right decision! My husband and I have tossed around so many ideas such as adoption, fostering, etc. It can be so hard to decide what is right. I'm glad that you two are discussing it and I hope you get some clarity on it soon!


----------



## krissie328

Good to hear from you dogmommy and brandi!

Dogmommy- good luck with your weightloss. That will only help with the FET I am sure. 

Brandi- Good luck with your new diet. I hope af decides to show up for you. Those long cycles are dreadfully awful. 

Angela- How are you doing hun?

Afm, just kinda taking it easy. When I went to discuss b/c my blood pressure was fine. I am wondering if it was the wrist cuff causing issues and giving high readings. I have never used those before so I guess it is possible. 

I did decide to go on birth control for now. I plan to revisit ttc or more permanent birth control with DH come July. It is nice to just not worry about it and think about the now and DS.


----------



## brandi91

Thanks, Krissie!

How is everyone today???


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie I'm glad things are going less stressful for you. Stress is a horrible thing mentally and physically! 

Brandi you too! Glad things are going ok. Weight loss is so hard. I look at a piece of chocolate and there goes 2 more lbs!

Afm I'm somewhere post O . I honestly didn't do any opk or pay attention to cm this month. I had my first round of testing for my FET and they did cultures to test for everything that could cause mc and everything came back so I was happy to get some good news. One step closer to our FET. I leave this weekend for a mini vacation and look forward to reading some books and getting a tan! My app says AF will be here next Wednesday so we will see what happens.

Red how are you adjusting with life? Busy I'm sure!

Angela how are you doing? Any plan when your FET will be?


----------



## RedRose19

Hiya life is busy.. stressful at times. Matthew had a tongue tie which was cut and things are slowly improving but it hard at times as he's so upset when feeding , understandably! Matthew is 2 months tomorrow I can't believe how fast it's gone! He's now cooing, smiling and laughing. Heading to the uk next week for holidays and my grandads 80th! 

You ladies sound busy with possible fet soon! I hope it goes well next time round Angela and dogmommy.

Krissie im glad things are less stressful and I hope some day you will get to where you want. 

Got my fingers crossed for you all xx I think in August I will be joining the ttc part again with you ladies. Til then we are just ntnp and enjoying things as they are.


----------



## krissie328

dogmommy- glad to hear things are going well and your blood work came back good. Fx you FET is a success. Enjoy you vacation. 

Red- Good to hear things are improving. I cannot believe your little guy is two months old. 

Afm, we did make a decision!! We both decided starting next month we are going to try for 6 more months and then be done if it doesn't happen. I think either way we would both be able to move forward knowing we gave it our all. I am still nervous but hopeful it will work out for the best either way.

For right now I am focusing on losing weight and eating low carb. So far it is going well but it is only day 4.


----------



## dogmommy

Good luck Krissie!! Sounds like a solid plan.

Red two months old already!! Poor boy sounds like a painful procedure. 

AFM AF is here :( I am use to it but the thought of how much easier things would be if I could just get pregnant on my own. my bloodwork all came back normal. I'm happy nothing is wrong but it's frustrating that there's nothing that can be fixed to make things easier. 

Angela how are doing? I've been thinking about you. Hope everything is going ok.


----------



## krissie328

Dogmommy- sorry to hear about af. It sucks every month she shows up. 

I'm currently cd 8. We've decided to just stop preventing and see what happens. I'm doing lydia pinkham this cycle so I guess anything is possible. I just cannot get excited about trying anymore.


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie I've never heard of lydia pinkham. I'll have to Google it. I have my fingers crossed for you! 

I've started on BCP so natural BFP is out of the question for right now. The clinic is going to do my FET second week in June. 8 weeks seems so far away but Im sure it will fly by.


----------



## RedRose19

My cycles seem to be back on track already not that they were very regular before Matthew but they say sometimes babies can fix your infertility. We aren't preventing but with two busy boys we don't get much a one time haha. 

I hope there is a shower of bfps in here soon. Krissie I hope you get your natural bfp with no thinking about it then.

Dogmommy those 8 weeks will fly! The last 12 months I feel have flown by!

Angela how are you?

I just can't believe this time last year I was crying myself to sleep before my clomid cycle didn't work! Little did I know what next month brought! Don't give up ladies you just dunno what's around the corner and I'm sure your bfps


----------



## dogmommy

Red I have heard of that too! Hopefully the pregnancy helped and you get no 3 the easy way.

I got my transfer date earlier than we thought June 7th. Which also happens to be our 3Rd wedding anniversary so I hope that means it's our lucky day!


----------



## krissie328

What a special date dogmommy. Fx it's your lucky day.


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks Krissie.

I'm on my second week of birth control pills already. I take them for two more weeks then I get my baseline scan for the FET.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## brandi91

That is exciting, dogmommy! Any updates?

I am sorry I've been so quiet lately. I haven't had anything to update!!! I am feeling so impatient about everything as usual, but I'm still just hanging out waiting for hubby to give the okay to move forward with treatment. They expenses are what is slowing the progress down.

How is everyone?


----------



## RedRose19

Af was just here ! I can't believe it I've had two regular cycles since having Matthew and I've purposely avoiding sex when I think I was maybe fertile so now I think I'm just going to to go with the flow and see what happens.


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- I hope you can move forward with treatments soon. 

Red- that's great you're cycles are cooperating. Fx they continue.

Dogmommy- I hope the prep for your fet is going well. 

Afm, I have no update. I'm in a weird limbo with ttc. I'm kinda back to thinking we're done. Dh and I've had some massive talks and our heads agree one is best for us. A little part of our hearts wants another but that doesn't seem to be enough.


----------



## dogmommy

Hi all! Glad to see posts on here today!

Sounds like we are all in limbo.

I'm still on birth control until Wednesday then I wait for AF to get a baseline US. I start Lupron tomorrow and officially 1 month away from our FET. We went to our FET consultation and all tests for blood disorders came back negative and saline ultrasound was normal. I got all my meds and schedule for the next month. I'm starting a gluten free and limited dairy diet on Monday. Hoping this month goes quickly!


----------



## krissie328

Fx it goes by quickly dogmommy. The waiting is always the worst. And it seems ltttc is all about waiting.


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks krissie!

Angela I followed your advice and started a journal! It's in my signature if you wanna follow!


----------



## dogmommy

Let me try that again


----------



## dogmommy

Nevermind I'll have to find out how to get it to work!


----------



## dogmommy

Baseline ultrasound went ok. Lining is thin at 2.8. I start estrace on Friday to get my lining thick and back to check it on 6/2.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck dogmommy.


----------



## RedRose19

Thinking of you ladies xx


----------



## brandi91

Good luck, Dogmommy!!!

After a lot of thought and prayer, hubby and I have decided to pursue adoption. We feel like we could probably raise the funds and we ultimately feel better putting our money towards that opposed to IVF as we would hope that it would give us better results. We filled out an online application, and were accepted today. Now we have to schedule a phone conference to talk about our options and plans. We got approved today, and it seems fitting that it would be on our 3rd wedding anniversary. :) 

We are excited. We aren't giving up on having a biological child. We are just ready to try something else. Albeit we have the option of injections before moving to IVF, we aren't sure if we are prepared to deal with the disappointment of it failing yet again. 

I'll continue to let you all know how things progress.


----------



## krissie328

Happy anniversary Brandi. I think adoption is such a lovely option. I've talked with DHs aunt who had a bio child and then adopted. It made me really think in the future we could do that. I hope it's an easy process for you. <3


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys sorry Ive been MIA it's been a crazy time lately and I needed a big break from all the TTC stuff I haven't been back to do anymore IVF yet as I need time off it all and Im focusing on getting healthy and fit we are looking at going back to do the other cycles at the end of this year so nothing to really report at the mo xx

Dogmommy Im following your journal goodluck I hope this FET is the one for you xx

Brandi thats amazing news so made up for you Ive been looking into adoption alot we've already decided that if these 2 goes of IVF dont work then adoption will be what we go for next xx


----------



## RedRose19

nice to hear from you angela, i think sometimes you do need breaks from ttc! hope your ok xx


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks ladies! 6 days away....lining check tomorrow!

Brandi that's great you have already started the process! I can't wait to hear about your journey.

Angela I understand, I've needed breaks too. We will be here to cheer you on when you are ready.


----------



## dogmommy

Transfer went well today! Thawed both frozen embryos we had left and both thawed nicely and we transferred both. Beta is scheduled on the 19th. Going to try not to test too early but not sure if I'll last!


----------



## krissie328

Everything is crossed for you dogmommy! 

So..... I got a bfp yesterday. We weren't even trying but I did know when I ovulated cause my sex drive went through the roof so I did a few opks. After so many failed medicated cycles I cannot believe it. Im wondering if the birth control really was what my body needed to reset. Now this little bean just needs to hold on for the next 8 months.


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie that's amazing!!!! I'm over the moon for you!! :happydance:


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie thats so amazing got absolutely everything crossed that these next 8 wks fly by smoothly so over the moin for you miracles do happen xx

Dogmommy I really hope you get that BFP how are you feeling xx


----------



## RedRose19

Dogmommy I've got everything crossed for you!! I hope least one if not both beans snuggle in tight!

Congratulations krissie ! That's great news!

As for me we are actively ttc this cycle !! I feel abit nuts.. but I feel good my boys are happy healthy and my cycles are very regular I feel I've got this short window where my cycles are behaving since having Matthew.. I feel like I'd be a fool not to jump on those opportunity.. I will be exhausted it will be hard to have 2 under 2.. plus Jamie but I feel like it's now or never so .. I got my period this morning and afternoon a cry and telling David I was sad he said let's just do it! So I've my opks and tests and pre seed ordered!! :happydance:


----------



## dogmommy

Hey everyone! I meant to get on here and do an update the other day and didn't get the time. I did get a Bfp on Monday but I'm feeling "ok" I say that bc other than some mild cramps I feel nothing. Last cycle at 7dp5dt I had sore boobs (veins) and bloating and my heart rate was elevated. Trying to stay positive tho that my little bean(s) are growing!

Krissie do you have an appt yet? How are you feeling?

Angela any updates? Are you going to move forward with a FET. They are so much easier than a fresh.

Red how exciting! Where are you at in your cycle? 

Brandi any updates with you?


----------



## krissie328

Congrats dogmommy! You're so early I wouldn't worry about the lack of symptoms. Plus every pregnancy is so different. 

When you're ready we have a Feb due date group in the pregnancy groups. 

I'm pretty nauseous now and super tired. I have a blood draw today so I'm nervous to see what it says. I'm hoping my progesterone has gone up quite a bit.


----------



## RedRose19

awww i cant believe there is already a due in feb for 2018! it went so fast! when are you due krissie?

wow dogmommy! huge congratulations i hope this is your little rainbow(s) 

i am currently cd 7 and my last 3 cycles were 32-35 days long its hard to pinpoint exactly as my periods are so damn light.. like were talking 2 days of spotting, 1 day of heavy bleed, 1 days of spotting and stop.. never had anything like it before!
but each period came around 12-14 days after ovulation signs, ewcm and cramping.. so this cycle now ive got my opks and my pre seed! i feel scared and excited .. the fear is mostly about what people will think but at the end of the day i just have to do whats right for me and my family!


----------



## krissie328

Red- fx your cycles stay relatively consistent. And I agree do what's best for you and you're family. At the end of the day it's nobody's business but your own. 

Afm, I'm due Valentine's day. <3


----------



## RedRose19

awww wow your due basically a year exactly after i was! i was due the 14th they changed me to the 13th and he came the 7th lol!!
how are you feeling? 

im feeling nervous about ttc already incase it works but also incase it doesnt work... i cant be doing with the stress and upset of another 3 year wait. but id say this time ill go privately to the clinic this time.. its the same clinic ironically just you get seen quicker but least it means i can pick when to get seen too


----------



## krissie328

Red- it's definitely scary to think about getting pregnant so soon, but it will also be good if you do have to go back to have a head start. 

I'm feeling okay. I'm very tired and the nausea is definitely ramping up. I'm also super bloated. I've never dealt with that before so it's a new and uncomfortable experience.

I got my blood work back today and my progesterone looks good and my hcg is doubling every 42.5 hours. I have my first ultrasound and prenatal appt July 5th. Which was my son's due date. :cloud9:


----------



## sarah2211

Congratulations Krissie! I'm so excited for you! When I first came off the pill my cycles were really regular, so it definitely could have been the pill


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy congratulations I am so happy for you I have everything crossed that they stick dont worry about symptons they mean nothing at this early stage so it doesnt matter if your getting none xx keep us updated xx

Red goodluck and who cares what people think do what is best for you no time is the right time to have children something will always get in the way so if you feel ready to do it again then do it xx

Krissie goodluck with your bloods everything crossed for high numbers xx

Sarah how is the pregnancy going xx

ATM still not going back to IVF yet but doing really well with my fitness lost nearly a stone now so Im hoping that will help at we are not preventing so hopefully with the fitness we may get a surprise who knows we have a holiday booked in September so once back we will call the hospital and begin IVF again xx


----------



## krissie328

Good to hear from you Angela. Fx you guys get a surprise. At least Sept isn't too far off. 

How are you doing dogmommy?

Afm, things are going okay. So far it seems things are fine with the pregnancy. I have my first ultrasound on July 5th.


----------



## dogmommy

Angela great work on the weight loss! I really hope you get your natural BFP hun. A holiday sounds like a great idea before getting back into ivf.

Krissie I'm glad you are feeling well. Just over a week now till your appt!

Red I understand your fears but I feel like it's better to start Ttc whenever you are ready bc we just don't know how long it will take for Bfp. And if people are going to talk let them and let it just roll off bc it's your life not theirs.

AFM I'm still feeling ok. Getting anxious for my scan on Wednesday.


----------



## krissie328

Dogmommy- good luck at your scan Wednesday! 

I'm pretty anxious for mine too. It's so hard to be optimistic after everything we've been through.


----------



## RedRose19

Good luck ladies! Hope all goes well


----------



## brandi91

Sorry I've been MIA, everyone!!! It appears that I've missed a lot!!!

Krisse- CONGRATS on your BFP! I know you and hubby had decided to take a break from TTCing, so it's amazing that it happened that way. I'm thrilled for you!

Dogmommy-Same for you!!! I'm so happy! I hope the morning sickness stays away, but that's great news about the progesterone and the HCG.

Angela, awesome job with the fitness and weight loss! It can be really challenging. I always do well, but then fall away from my plan.

AFM, not much to update. After talking with the agency we planned on using, we realized it would cost us about $30,000 to complete an adoption. While we knew it would be pricey, I wasn't quite expecting that number....we decided it seemed silly not to at least try a couple of rounds of injections before then. At a few thousand dollars each, it could lead us to our BFP, and it's quite a bit cheaper. 

Honestly, I've been mentally just trying to take a break from it all and remind myself that I still have time. I'm only 25, and I'm still getting established in my job and trying to obtain my Master's degree. Hubby and I are also trying to really get our finances under control and get some projects done around the house. It doesn't take away my occasional sadness, but I am finally meeting some peace. It's been two years since I've started medicine, and the whole time it's just consumed my life. I'm just trying not to think about it.


----------



## sarah2211

Angela, the pregnancy has been up and down. Pretty intense sickness at the start, then I got pneumonia. Plus injecting myself daily with blood thinners. Now my iron's low and I'm having a scan next week because his growth appears to have slowed down. But I'm feeling so grateful to be pregnant and it's exciting getting all ready for him. How are you getting on?


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- I didn't realize adoption was that expensive either! I hope the injections work for you and you get your baby soon. 

Sarah- sorry to hear you have had a rough pregnancy. He'll be so worth it when he's here. :hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi I think your making the right decision giving it one last shot before you move on to adoption I really hope you get your BFP xx

Sarah sorry to hear you have had a rough pregnancy I have everything crossed that your scan goes well xx

Me we're just NTNP at present but after our holiday in Sep of we havnt got our natural BFP which I very much doubt we will then its back to the IVF xx


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Krissie and Angela, he will be so worth it. My hubby is away overseas for the next 4 weeks so I just have to keep cooking him. 

Krissie, I hope the first tri is treating you well. 

Angela, I'm keeping everything crossed that a magic natural BFP comes your way. Have a nice holiday, I hope it's just what you need!


----------



## dogmommy

Thanks brandi. I think you are doing the right thing and focusing on getting everything you want in life and at 25 you are still young!

Angela I have everything crossed that you get a natural Bfp. I think your hard work on weight loss will pay off. There's plenty of natural Bfp stories after years of trying so I'm sending you all positive vibes I have! Are you going anywhere for your holiday? 

Krissie which day is your scan? It's coming up quick now. 

Sarah sorry about your rough go but not long now. It will all be worth it to have that baby in your arms.


----------



## krissie328

dogmommy said:


> Krissie which day is your scan? It's coming up quick now.

My scan is Wednesday.


----------



## RedRose19

Got my fingers crossed for everyone's scans this week. I hope everyone is good. 

I just spoke to the fertility nurse and she said I don't have to wait again! She said I just need a letter from my gp and to send it up and ring the nurse again and she will go find it and get me an appt for right away or when ever I want it for. I'm gonna get my dr to do that next time I see her and and when I ring ask for an appt in nov/ Dec because she said I will need to re do some bloods and a scan but I could pick when to do treatment I said I'd prefer to do it jan/feb so there would be a 18 month gap between my boys but means I can enjoy holidays in sept and Xmas.


----------



## dogmommy

Red that's great news!

Krissie good luck at your scan today.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks dogmommy. I have one baby with a strong heartbeat.


----------



## dogmommy

That's fantastic Krissie! Congrats again!


----------



## brandi91

That is great news, Krissie. So exciting! How is everyone doing?


----------



## Vankiwi

Krissie what great news!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Red here's hoping it happens quickly for you xx

Krissie congrat really made up for you that the scan went well xx

Dogmommy how are you feeling when is your scan xx

How are you Vankiwi xx

Nothing to report here guys the witch showed up this week but we havnt had much BD in this month due to our work shifts being all over the place Im thinking about starting OPK Sticks again and temping just to see xx diet has slowed down I need to pick it up again but Ive nearly lost 1 stone so thats good xx We havnt booked anywhere yet but we have the holidays booked off and the money to pay for it as long as its hot Im happy xx


----------



## krissie328

Dogmommy- how's your pregnancy going? 

Angela- lovely to gear from you. Any idea where you guys might like to go? I'm sure it will be lovely where ever you choose. 

Red- any update from you?

Afm, things are going well here. I have a scan on August 2nd so I'm really nervous/excited for that. It's the 12 week one so pending it goes well we plan to start telling people then. I go back to work August 7th so I'm glad the worst of it should be behind me then.


----------



## RedRose19

Angela it sounds like your having a busy summer ! I hope you enjoy a holiday ikebana you say as long as it's warm!

We are going back to Disney with the boys in September. So I'm looking forward to it. 

Nothing going on here in 10 dpo I think and bfn. 
But I'm ok with that. I've got to habe two root canals done and I don't know if you can do it while pregnant. I'm still bf and they told me I had to wait a few hours after before feeding him so I'm pumping loads to store a few hours. I am so freaking out about my root canals though! I feel so nervous! 
I'm going back to the clinic in dec and I can't wait


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh god red I hope its not too painful and it works I hate the dentist they say pregnancy ruins your teeth as thats the first place the baby will take calcium from you, it's probably a good thing to get a bfn right now until your teeth are sorted could you imagine having constant tooth ache for 9 months my god its the worst pain ever xx goodluck hun xx

Krissie I really hope everything goes smoothly for the scan Ive got everything crossed for you not long to go now xx


----------



## sarah2211

Redrose, I went to the dentist in the first trimester with a wisdom tooth that's doing me no harm but a dentist who is keen to remove it. But when I told her I was pregnant she wouldn't do anything but clean my teeth in the first trimester. She told me to book back in in the third trimester to have it removed... but I "forgot" haha. Not sure if it's the same for root canals but it sounded like they won't do dental work in the first trimester. 

Good luck for your 12 week scan Krissie. Whenever I see people mention things coming up in August, I freak out because I'm due in august haha!


----------



## krissie328

Red- we can't have dental work here while pregnant either. I how they can get it done quickly. 

Sarah- not long at all now!

I decided to get a reassurance scan yesterday. My dad is coming today and I wanted to tell him in person. Baby was wiggling and had a great heart rate of 178.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Krissie, everyone keeps saying that and I'm a little (well, more like a lot) freaked out! We've wanted this for so long and now we are weeks away from him being here. I'm not quite emotionally ready! 

I'm glad everything was perfect with your scan. That's a fast wee heart beat!


----------



## krissie328

Sarah- that's how it was with my son. We tried 8 years for him and it was so scary once we got down to go time. But now it's like he's always kinds been there. Now I'm freaking out about a second one! I think it's just natural to be scared of the unknown.


----------



## sarah2211

I think you're right Krissie. My DH doesn't get it at all. He's just so excited and can't wait. And I'm thinking about all the little things like going to the supermarket or hanging out the washing and how it's all going to change and there is no going back!! Of course I'm excited to meet him and I'm so grateful. But after dreaming about it for so long, it's all about to become reality. Anyway, probably not the best place to post this in a LTTTC thread, I feel insensitive being anything but grateful and excited and hope that everyone else here gets to experience this really soon! Just a bit of nerves...


----------



## dogmommy

Sarah all your concerns seem pretty typical from what I've heard good friends go through. But they all say there's nothing like the feeling when you are holding your little bundle.

Krissie I'm glad your scan went well. Are you going to do a big announcement? 

Red I had a root canal and it wasn't as terrible as everyone seems. And its much better to get it taken care of before you get your next Bfp. Im not sure if my dentist does any work during pregnancy. 

Angela sorry BFN with your natural cycle. It will be so nice to have a vacation and be able to relax 100 percent. Great work on the weight loss!

AFM I'm 10.5 weeks pregnant and had an ultrasound on Friday and everything looked ok. We had a scare a couple weeks ago with some bleeding but Dr said looks like bleed is residing. I've been feeling pretty good. I do have some morning sickness but it's not everyday.


----------



## krissie328

So happy everything is going well dogmommy. <3

We did announce last weekend. I got a private scan to make sure everything was okay. My dad was in town as well as many other relatives for a family reunion. We also told my in-laws.


----------



## krissie328

Here is what we put up on Facebook.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1501288712819-640x640.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## brandi91

Hey, ladies! I'm glad to see that everyone is doing well! I've enjoyed reading all of your updates.

Nothing to update here. I did go to my OBGYN just to get on progesterone monthly, since she said that I needed to be having a monthly cycle. I did have a friend with PCOS who never ovulates (or goes years without) get pregnant after going to a chiropractor. I'm wondering if it wouldn't be worth a shot.


----------



## dogmommy

Very cute Krissie!!

Brandi I did look into chiropractor the beginning of the year bc I heard great things. The chiro even said he personally had two women under his care finally concieve and was considering it but wanted to wait till I met my health insurance deductible. But the transfer worked so I never went.


----------



## TTCBean

Hi girls... long time no post. I did Clomid back in Feb but failed cycle. Thinking about trying again. My prolacin levels are normal so my RE said I can start whenever, thing is, I don't have my periods yet. I got pg. with #2 without a period, just started Clomid and it worked 2nd round.

I'm a little nervous... LO is 20 months soon, still nursing a ton, but I got the green light. I really really want to try. Anyone else starting a round in the next week or so?


----------



## krissie328

Good luck ttcbean. Hopefully it works quickly for you again. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## sarah2211

I lost my plug last night. Had a few tightenings with pain over the past week or so, but nothing regular. I'm not really in any hurry though. I'm not really doing anything to hurry it up (or with the intention of hurrying things up). My bump isn't that big and I'm not that uncomfortable, so just waiting and letting him decide when he's ready.. Unless of course my high blood pressure and slight swelling turn into preeclampsia, but I don't want to be induced!


----------



## RedRose19

Eeek Sarah Matthew arrived just over 24 hours after I lost my plug at 39 weeks. Fingers crossed for you.

I got my clinical referral and I'm gonna be seen before Xmas eeek probably tests and scans first and hopefully starting injections in jan. I don't really wanna do them before then as we are in the process of buying a house it just gives us more time and more likely to be in the house by the time baby comes
.assuming the injections work again


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Sarah!! 

Red- That is a good timeline. Good luck on buying your house, that is super exciting.


----------



## krissie328

I just wanted to quickly update and let you ladies know that the baby is a girl and everything looked good at our anatomy scan.

Angela- I hope we hear from you soon and that you are soon doing your fet.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys hope you are all well and sorry not posted in a while as Ive had nothing to report well Im in my TWW had a lovely holiday we went to Menorca its in the Baleric Islands Spain now back to reality and work. My next cycle should start around 13th October once it starts we'll call the hospital and inform them then one the witch is gone I'll take OPKs once I get a poitive I'll call the hospital inforn them then 2 days later will be the transfer it's going to be a natural FET no drugs wish me luck xx

Dogmommy how are you I hope the bleeding has stopped completely Im glad the scan went well xx

Sarah eeekkk can't wait to hear the news that your baby has arrived goodluck hun hope the labour goes smoothly xx

TTCBean I hope your fertility treatment works quickly again goodluck xx

Red goodluck it works quickly for you and from my experience its never too soon to try again as you never know what will happen goodluck on the new house xx


----------



## RedRose19

Awww congratulations on the baby girl how lovely I bet your excited ?
Good luck Angela I hope it works and both implant!

My first appt is November 8th. So I'll go with the flow til then. But probably not gonna do injections until Jan some time


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks ladies. Sorry I've been slow to update. 

William arrived on the 2nd September. I was induced because things were looking very preeclampsia-like. The induction didn't work and I failed to progress. We now know he was posterior, had his head stuck in my pelvis and the cord twice around his neck. I managed 16 hours of induced back labour with about 10-20 seconds between contractions. My midwife then said the only way we can potentially avoid a c section is to try an epidural. Reluctantly (because I was managing the pain) I agreed. I wanted to do everything to avoid a c section because I was determined I was having a vaginal birth. The epidural dramatically dropped my BP and William went into distress so I was left with no choice but an emergency c section. I was very close to haemorrhaging and they had to cut the cord quickly. William needed help breathing and he was taken away and my husband went with him. I was asking if everything was ok but no one would answer me. Eventually I heard him cry and they came back to me. William was draped over my face and we were wheeled through to recovery. 

The after birth pains were intense. The recovery was horrible. For the first week I could virtually do nothing to look after my baby. He would cry but I couldn't do anything to look after him, except breast feed if someone brought him to me. I was drugged up for the first 4 days. The nurses at the hospital were the least empathetic people I've ever met, telling me to get over it and move on. They gave me sleep and breastfeeding advice that was dangerous and were just all round cruel. I thankfully got to go home on day 4 but then had to be readmitted 3 times for a uterine infection, retained product and my uterus not contracting down fast enough. William has also been not gaining weight fast enough and is currently on the 3rd percentile (he was on the 47th at birth). 

It's been traumatic and feels like a cruel joke after infertility and a high risk pregnancy. I really don't mean to complain because I know how lucky I am to have my beautiful baby. But my body (and my mental wellbeing) has just been left in shreds. I would never wish this kind of birth on anyone. 

And enough from me, congratulations Krissie. That's exciting! 

Angela, you must nearly be ready to start your next cycle. Good luck! I can't wait to hear how it goes. 

Red, good luck with the house buying! It can be a really stressful time!


----------



## krissie328

Oh Sarah so many hugs hun.. I am sorry things have been traumatic to say the least. I hope that you guys are on the mend soon. I cannot believe how you were treated at the hospital. That is just awful. 

My son also suffered from weight loss and slow gain. He was in a good percentile at birth but widdled down to around the 10th. He has still never recovered from that and is still so small. I remember those early days and how much stress and worry this caused me. If you ever need anyone to talk to feel free to message me.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Krissie it's been really tough. I never thought half this would have happened to us. I'm hoping I'm on the mend now. We are still having a few odd troubles but they are all fairly mild compared to what we've been through. We got a reply to our complaint. But it was pretty stock standard really. 

Did you have low supply Krissie? I have a really good supply but I'm wondering if I have a milk imbalance and he's getting lots of foremilk. He's gaining now so hopefully it stays that way. Thanks so much.


----------



## krissie328

That's great he is gaining now!

I had terrible supply. Like less than half an ounce after 10 mins feeding. So I ended up using formula and things improved from the first bottle. I actually ended up having insufficient glandular tissue so it was a physical issue caused in puberty.


----------



## RedRose19

Sarah firstly congratulations! Secondly I'm sorry you had a traumatic time. That was like my first too and he spent first 2 weeks in nicu as a result. We avoided a section but it should of been one. Cab I just say well done on breastfeeding despite everything. I pumpedfor 4to 5 weeks but found it hard to feed after it all. It sounds like he is doing well now gaining. Your body and milk will adjust it could of been after the section your milk was a bit slow to come in which is normal. Well done you xx 

Nothing happening here. Got a few positive opks last week no sure if my body is ovulating or not on it's own. Would be great if so but doubt it. I'm trying to loose weight before my appt in November not easy when bf and hungry a lot!


----------



## brandi91

Hey, everyone!

Sarah, I'm so sorry for the traumatic delivery. That sounds awful. I hope that you are getting much needed rest and recovery with your support system around you. Just keep your mind on that sweet baby!

Angela, any word from your TWW? If AF comes, then I hope that your FET goes well!

Krissie, how is baby doing?!

Red, any more signs of ovulation?

Dogmommy, I'm so happy for you!

AFM, nothing to update. My master's program started in September, and of course I'm busy with teaching, so that's all been a welcome distraction. I do keep sporadically wishing for a baby, though. Especially now that I've turned 26. For some reason I keep thinking that the youngest possible age that I could be and still have a baby is going to be 27, and that's if I get pregnant right now. It's not that I think 27 is old, it's just that when I imagine my life at 27 when I was younger, I assumed I would have kids. :(


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- congrats on starting your program! What are you studying?

I had my first at 28. Later than I planned for sure. But none the less good timing with all my schooling. 

Afm, we attempted a fetal echo on little miss today but she was in a horrible postion and refused to move or wake up. So now I have to drive 2 hours back in two weeks. Outside of that everything has been going well and fast! Less than 4 months now!


----------



## brandi91

It's flying by, Krissie! Do you all have a name picked out? I'm so glad all is going well.

28 is a good age for a first baby. I hope that I can be a mommy by then, too. 

I feel like I'm somewhat getting back on the health bandwagon. It's a struggle for me, definitely. I just prayed and felt strongly like God was telling me that he would give me a baby, but that I need to take care of my body first. I know that may sound silly, and no worries if you're non-religious, it's just what I felt like was being said to me. So for the last few days, I have been keeping that statement in mind. I really need to lose 60-80 pounds. I am just going to try my best and keep my end goal as my focus...to be a mom.

As for school, my master's will be in teaching and learning. I already have my B.S. in elementary education, so this will just be an enhancement of that.


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- I hope you are a mommy by then too. :hugs: Have you guys talked any more about pursing treatment?

Yes, we have picked out a name. Her name is Alice Rose.


----------



## brandi91

Thank you, Krissie! We have still just put it on hold. :( It's just really not in our budget. I think if a few more years pass with no luck, then we will look back into it. It's motivational to me to start trying to eat better because of the possibility of getting pregnant without all of those additional costs. :wacko:

I love that name! That is just beautiful. A perfect name!


----------



## dogmommy

Hi girls I was thinking of this thread the other day and haven't had a chance to catch up.

Krissie what a lovely name. We are going for our fetal echo on the 1st. That stinks she wasn't cooperating for it.

Brandi that's great for you. I've always daydream about going back to school but I just can't bring myself to do it. I'm an honest believer age is just a number. I'm in my 30s and I thought that I would have children in my 20s but I'm so glad I had my 20s to do whatever I wanted and traveled and indulged! 

Angela any news? I have absolutely everything crossed for you. I have a great feeling about your FET. My bleeding did stop completely and was resolved on the ultrasound.

Red I really hope you are O ing on your own! It's glad you have appt set up in November but I'm hoping it works out for you before!

Sarah I'm so sorry. That sounds awful. But I'm glad everything is going well with baby boy.


----------



## krissie328

Lovely to hear from you dogmommy. How have you been?


----------



## dogmommy

Hi krissie! I'm doing well. Had my 20 week ultrasound and everything looks ok so far. And we are team pink!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys I dont know whether you all use this anymore but just want to give an update AF did show as always and its finally time for FET just waiting to O which should come in the next couple of days its a natural FET so once we get a positive OPK call clinic and then we go in around 6 days later for the FET wish me luck

How is everybody xx


----------



## krissie328

That is exciting Angela! Ftx your fet is successful this cycle!


----------



## AngelaALA

Im hoping so Krissie I cant believe how quick your pregnancy is going amazing its a girl one of each and Alice Rose is a beautiful name I hope she behaves herself on the next fetal scan xx

Dogmommy amazing team pink so happy for you amd hope your scan goes well too xx

Sarah so sorry to hear the birth and after was so traumatic you have every right to moan its awful that you go through all this fertility stuff then have a bad birth its like someone please give me a break Im so glad hes now gaining weight and hope its all on the up now for you xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi congratulations on your education maybe the distraction will help and goodluck on the weight loss you can do it xx Me I wish I had started TTC in my 20's it was always never a good time not the right situation to start a family but now I realise something will always come up things will always happen and life will always get in the way there is never a really good time to start a family you just got to do it xx

Red how did your appt go xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- you are completely right. There is always something that seems to get in the way. I truely beleieve now there is now such thing as perfect timing. 

Yea, this pregnancy is flying by for sure. I have my next scan on Wednesday so hopefully everything looks good.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck hun keep us updated xx


----------



## RedRose19

Exciting Angela I hope it goes well and results in a bfp! You deserve this!

Krissie good luck over the next few weeks!

I had my fertility appt and basically long story short I'm doing injections when I feel ready. I'm only day 9 so be least another month if not two depending on when af shows :)


----------



## krissie328

That is great red. It is nice they are going to let you do injections right away. 

Angela- it looks like you got your positive opk! I'm keeping everything crossed for your fet!


----------



## AngelaALA

Cheers guys xx

Rex can they not induce AF for you or are you happy to wait x

Yep got my pos opk called hospital and FET will be this Friday some time in the afternoon svary but exciting I so hope it works xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well FET was Friday all Im doing now is playing the waiting game Ive been getting slight dull pains/twinges bit not sure if that means anything they transfered a 5 day blasto everything went really smoothly and the egg was really good quality we got to see it and it was just starting to hatch out the hard outer casing. They've told me to test on 5th Dev my period is due on 3rd Dec so I should start spotting by this Fri/Sat I think I might test on Fri but not sure yet I really hope it has worked wish me luck xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- that is fantastic news. I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## brandi91

Angela I have everything crossed that this will work! While I haven't done IVF, I know the pain of unsuccessful treatments and how frustrating and heartbreaking it can be. I will be checking to see how it goes! I hope that those twinges mean something positive!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys well I couldnt wait Im only 5dp 5dt which is equivalent to 10dpo I took a cheapie the last one I had and Im sure it was a very very faint BFP using FMU but its so faint that I cant be 100% sure Im going to hold out now till Friday and take a clearblue 5d early one and see then Ive got one Clearblue 5day early and 2 clearblue digis left Im not buying anymore I do hope that it was a BFP but we shall see on Fri. The dreaded witch is due on Monday and I should start spotting by wknd leading up to it if Im not so we shall see not long to wait now but it feels like its dragging so much just want the 5th Dec to be here now x


----------



## krissie328

I hope this truly is your bfp Angela! I can't wait for Friday.


----------



## AngelaALA

Guys I couldnt help myself after a very very faint BFP on a cheapie yesterday I went out and bought some FRERs Ive took it this morning using FMU and I got a definite BFP the line has colour its pink :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20171130_063249.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## krissie328

:wohoo:

I'm so so happy for you Angela! I am hoping so much for this baby to be your rainbow.


----------



## AngelaALA

So just to male sure I took a CB later on in the morning and a clear line showed on that one too AF is due on 3rd Dec which is Monday I just really hope its not a CP keep everything crossed for me guys. Ive attached pics now its daylight so you can see the colour better Im over the moon right now and so is DH :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20171130_091258.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 2









20171130_104743.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brandi91

Congratulations, Angela!!! That is so exciting! I am absolutely ecstatic for you!!!!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Brandi it still doesn't feel real AF is supposed to show tomorrow so Im just praying its not a CP and AF stays away I have to test again on 5th and call the hospital then and I'll also inform the Dr as well then.

Cant believe it DH is treating me like a princess wrapping me up in cotton wool he's really excited. We've been TTC since Nov 2013, 4 years 1 MC, 6 rounds failed Clomid 1 failed round of a fresh IVF Transfer and now it's finally happened a natural FET Ive took no hormones at all so the positive is definitely real. 

I'm just mindful that Ive been here before I need to just get through the first trimester I'm going to request an early scan. I really hope this is my rainbow bany and that little bean sticks xx

How is everyone anyway how are you doing Brandi xx


----------



## krissie328

That is lovely DH is being so wonderful. Hopefully Tuesday shows a nice strong bfp! Will they do a beta at that time?


----------



## AngelaALA

Took another test today used up the final FRER took it this afternoon, no hold and had drank plenty of water before hand and the test couldn't get any darker Im so made up xx
 



Attached Files:







20171202_153519.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AngelaALA

I dont know if they will Krissie Ive never been in this boat before I'll know more come Tuesday x


----------



## brandi91

What a beautiful line, Angela! I will be praying that everything goes smoothly and that baby is developing nicely. I'm so happy for you. You've been waiting so long and patiently. You deserve this.

I'm doing okay. I've been busy with teaching and my graduate program, which is good. I am just struggling with what to do next. I feel like I'm stuck at this awkward stage in my life where I want to go to the next stage (parenting) but I can't get there. Also, it's been tough on my husband. I feel like we have had so many arguments in the past year, and it all goes back to the baby stuff. :( I just don't know what to do. I want to pursue treatment, but there are things holding us back. It just sucks.


----------



## AngelaALA

Me and DH had a rough time after the last failed attempt in Jan the years of TTC had talen it's toll and we were at breaking point in a bad way. I think the best thing we both did was fake some time out from it all and get to know eachother again. We grew close again and had a long discussion about going back befire we did we talked about our fears of feeling worthless through it all and like failures and our worry that it wouldn't work again and it would cause a rift between us. I think this time that we went back we were closer in it together, we didn't put any pressure on eachother and there was no stress I think thats why it worked. Im 34 yrs old DH is 35 yrs old I turn 35 next yr so you have plenty of time.

Maybe take some time out and focus on each other again take as long as you need and then come back to it when your ready it might do the trick xx we took 9 months out of our TTC journey and I think it did us a world of good xx

My DH was the same as yours back then I felt like I was on my own in it all by the end of it now he's fully on the same page as me xx


----------



## RedRose19

Oh wow hun huge congratulations! You must be so excited! Praying this is your rainbow baby.. xx :happydance: so happy for you! You deserve this!


I feel really crampy today and when I wiped there was a pink tinge on the tissue.. odd as I'm only on CD 23 in wondering if it's a slow build up before af! Doesn't normally come til least CD 32.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thats good if your cycles got shorter hun I generally spot red for atleast 3-4 days before AF comes maybe its that xx


----------



## brandi91

Thank you for those words, Angela! I am so glad to know that I am not alone. It has really taken a toll on our marriage. I'm sure it's very frustrating for my husband, especially since it's not something that is wrong with him physically. I feel like through this we will become closer, but there have been a couple of times that I literally am not sure that our marriage will survive because of the frustration and animosity at times. He just seemed so unhappy. I feel that it all goes back to the infertility, though, and sadness.

On a more positive note, hubby was really upset about everything a few nights ago and I told him that we could pursue treatment again. I told him there is no reason for us to continue waiting and that if we are just waiting to have thousands of dispensable dollars, it isn't going to happen. I told him that I was ready to go back to the doctor, and that it had been a year and a half. He told me that when he gets his bonus this month he wants me to schedule an appointment. So, assuming he doesn't change his mind, I'll hopefully have an appointment in January! I am really excited about the prospect of moving forward. I assume if we move forward that we will be doing injections. Our insurance doesn't cover IUI so I'm hoping that just the injections and times intercourse will do the trick. 

How are you feeling Angela? Do you have an appointment tomorrow?


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi I really hope the onjections work keep us posted how everything goes and your right there is never a good time to go back on my transfer wknd I had my brother visiting for the wknd with his wife and 2 children, I also had my nieces 13th birthday and promised my twin I would help her with the party and I also had to pick up my grandma and take her home after the wknd. It was hard making sure I was careful didnt over strain myself and also keeping it quiet from everyone.

Well my latest test below I had to take it as contact hospital today and gave them the news I have my first scan on 28th Dec at 12pm, Ive also informed my Drs surgery and my midwife has alrwady been in touch she seems nice from speaking to her on the phone 

How is everybody else doing xx
 



Attached Files:







20171205_074448.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Angela!! I can't wait to hear how your ultrasound goes. That will be a good gestation to see a lovely little bean in there.


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- It sounds like you have a lot going on right now. I hope that you guys can move forward with treatment in the new year. I am pretty sure I got pregnant at the worst possible time with my DS, but in the end it did work out well.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey how is everybody doing xx


----------



## krissie328

I'm having a rough go this week. I went in for my 30 week ob appt and was admitted overnight to L&D for extremely high blood pressure. Thankfully it came down but my doctor wants me on bedrest. Well I went to work Friday to sort my options. Well I ended up back in L&D for high blood pressure. 

So now I am off work way earlier than intended. I have some sick days and holidays but feeling a little stress about the loss of income. I have enough to last 5 weeks and then I am hoping to get short term disability pay until I have her. 

My doctor is monitoring me 2x a week plus weekly endo appts so I have those to look forward to. :haha: My doctor wasn't terribly optimistic I would make it much past 36 weeks but that is the current goal. 

My son was so textbook I just feel so anxious with how complicated this pregnancy feels. :(


----------



## krissie328

Oh but the nurse said after my monitoring Friday that she looka great and is really doing well in spite of everything. :cloud9:


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie from what I have seen others around me experience and what I have read pregnancy is a crazy scary thing. But once the baby is born hopefully it wont be long before your body starts to go back to normal and blood pressure I really hope it does settle down for you though. The good thing though is that the baby is doing really well whichs means your still providing a great atmosphere for her x

Get some much needed rest as you will need it once a new baby comes xx


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Angela. It truly is amazing how much the placenta does to our bodies. I'm optimistic once she is here things will go back to normal. And I have a good medical team so I feel confident everything is being monitored.


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry your having a hard time krissie! That was like my first pregnancy and then had a text book one with Matthew! I hope things remain ok til 36 weeks sure thays so close to term then x

Angela omg tickers!!! How exciting

For me in CD 8 or 9 and we decided to wait til after Xmas to do the injections and just e joy Matthews first xmas.. I have to take something called duphaston from boxing day onwards which is supposed to induce my period but there was no instructions as to how long it would take the process it was take for 7 and it was here by 3 days later the latest.. I'm finding it hard to find info on it and not sure when to book my day 2 scan for.. but in excited it won't be long til I'm starting everything!


----------



## krissie328

That's great news red! Sounds like a solid plan to wait until after Christmas so you can enjoy it.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red thats fantastic news hun I have everything crossed for you and really hope it works first time xx


----------



## krissie328

How are you feeling Angela?


----------



## AngelaALA

Okay sorry for the TMI but Ive had enough of the gass and constipation already, my belly is bloated, my boobs are big and sensitive and Ive started feeling slightly queezy but only when I first wake up in the morning xx

Im feeling a little anxious as Im hitting a crucial stage wk5 when near the end the HB starts statistics state the your success increases drastically if you get past 7wk mark. Im just counting down the days to my scan xx

Itll be hard this xmas keeping the secret as we havnt really told anyone at all, we might tell close family after the scan if everything appears fine and healthy but till then only a handful know my close friend and twin sister xx

This xmas dinner is at my house it'll be hard if I get MS to hide that plus make and serve dinner and also fake drinking bubbly lol

We've decided though if all goes well at the scan then DHS mothers BDay is on new years eve so Ill surprise her in her bday card by writing lots of love from me and DH then at the bottom in brackets write oh and also from the bump turn to next page then on the next page have a copy of the scan saying to Gran and Gramps xx


----------



## krissie328

Those early days can be so uncomfortable. Hopefully morning sickness won't be too bad for Christmas. That would be difficult. I find the exhaustion to be the absolute worst. 

I think the mil announcement is so lovely. <3


----------



## RedRose19

Angela I meant to ask if there was any chance of twins after that ivf


----------



## AngelaALA

I know Krissie it would be nice to do a surprise to his mum and dad as DH is an only child so this would be there first granchild

Red I doubt it hun as they only transferred one egg xx


----------



## dogmommy

Wow!!! I missed so much! 

Angela congrats I'm so happy for you hun! So what's your due date? I can't wait for your scan. 

Krissie I'm so sorry to hear about your BP. Do they give meds to help it? 

Brandi and red I'm excited to see what January holds for you!

30 weeks here. Just enjoying the holidays and hoping Jan and feb go by fast so we can meet our little girl!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Dogmommy Im due around 12th Aug, wow 30 wks that feels like its gone so quick she will be here before you know it, you thought of any names and what type of birth you want xx


----------



## krissie328

dogmommy- lovely to hear from you. Sounds like things are going well. 

They did not put me on meds because my numbers ranged so widely. They actually released me back to work yesterday as they have been stable all week. My labs also came back okay but I do have elevated urine protein which could mean pre-e. So I have twice weekly monitoring now which includes non-stress tests and fluid checks with a growth scan ever two weeks.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thats awful news Krissie being worried like that cant be easy when your heavily pregnant but atleast they're monitoring it, how do you feel about it all xx


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> Thats awful news Krissie being worried like that cant be easy when your heavily pregnant but atleast they're monitoring it, how do you feel about it all xx

Yea, it is a lot of extra stress for sure. But with my numbers coming down I feel better. Hopefully they don't creep up before it is safe for her to get here.


----------



## AngelaALA

Here's hoping Krissie I have absolutely everything crossed for you xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well Im officially 6wks along today half way through the first Trimester MS hasnt really hit at all and apart from my boobs growing, feeling hungry alot and belly bloating I havent really got any symptoms which has got me a little worried xx the closer my scan date comes the more I get anxious as I just hope everything is okay. It feels wierd right now due to lying to everyone, none of my family really knowing and no real symptoms it doesnt feel real, does anyone else feel like that.

Im hoping going for the scan will give me the reassurance Im looking for and make everything feel real to me xx

How is everyone doing xx


----------



## krissie328

Happy six weeks. :happydance:

Its so hard not to worry in 1st tri. With both my pregnancies I had no ms. With my son I had several food aversions and didn't eat much. With this pregnancy its been how much can I eat all day? Overall though, very few symptoms so I understand how worrisome it can be.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks for the reassurance I guess because Im at a critical step now Im just worrying this scan cant come soon enough xx

I had my first midwife appt today it felt so surreal she took my blood pressure, weight, bmi, bloods, urine and asked tons of questions took 2 hrs but it made things feel more real I guess, she's booked me in for my dating scan too which is on 30th Jan xx


----------



## krissie328

Yep, definitely at that stage for sure. 

Sounds like a good appt. I cannot believe she spent 2 hours with you. That is sure different to here. Will you have the same midwife or is there a group that cycles?


----------



## AngelaALA

No she's my midwife you deal with one midwife all the way through your pregnancy here yeah she took loads of blood and all my vitals she had this booklet with loads of questions in that she had to ask about me Dh our families
She even made me blow into a tube to check my carbon dioxide readings all was healthy though including my bmi and blood pressure and she has also now medically confirmed that Im pregnant lol

She's put me down as high risk due to my fertility issues my mums diabetes and dads DVT but she said its nothing to worry about it just means that Ill have more scans and bloods taken

It has started to feel more real now and my scan is getting closer only 1wk and 3days away xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey how is everyone doing xx

The MS is starting to kick in a bit now I get waves of nausea but it hits me in the evenings xx my bbs are not too tender just slightly but they are huge swollen up so much and my belly is so bloated that I can hardly get in any of my jeans theyre starting to feel uncomfortable to wear but the worst has to be the tiredness I feel constantly tired but then keep waking up during the night. I had an awful dream last night that I went the toilet and when I wiped there was bright red blood it seemed so real that I woke up and went straight to the toilet to check thankfully all was okay not a drop of blood to be seen. I guess Im getting more anxious as my scan is only a week away xx


----------



## RedRose19

I hope your scan goes well xx sorry to hear about the m&s but also good sign xx

Started my meds yesterday eeek :)


----------



## krissie328

Angela- I hope that MS isn't too bad for you. 

Red- How exciting you are starting meds. 

I have one more hour left at work and then I am off for two weeks. I am so ready for a break.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red goodluck hun let us know how you get on xx

Hope you have a good holiday krissie how are you feeling xx


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Angela. 

I'm feeling good for the most part. I just tire really easily. I'm definitely counting the days now. I have about 5 week left is all!


----------



## AngelaALA

Merry xmas everyone hope you have had a lovely day and I think I got away with not drinking its been hard though keeping quiet xx


----------



## krissie328

Merry Christmas ladies! 

Angela- good job with keeping it quiet. The holidays would be so difficult. I was about 5.5 weeks when my BIL got married and it was so hard.


----------



## sarah2211

Congratulations Angela! Your maternity system is similar to ours here. And tbh its probably a good thing she has labelled you high risk. She sounds like shes on to it but also getting the extra scans is so exciting. Theyre may not be things that are going to put you and your baby at risk but shes keeping an extra eye on you which is great. I hope that made sense... not great being high risk, but great that shes on top of it and youll get to see your baby more often. 

We found out on the 23rd dec last year so had to try and get away with no drinking too. 

Krissie, not too long to go!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Sarah and its lovely to hear from you xx my first scan is 2 days away and Im so nervous I just want everything to be okay xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Been for scan today and all is well baby is measuring at 7wks and 4 days and has a nice healthy heartbeat so happy I started crying xx
 



Attached Files:







20171228_162133.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## krissie328

Aww how sweet Angela. I'm so happy to hear things are going well. <3


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks hun how are you feeling xx


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> Thanks hun how are you feeling xx

Doing okay. I'm really ready to be done at this point. I'm at the doctor's 3 times a week now and I am just so anxious. 

I'm also really struggling with my blood sugar and its just really stressing me out. I remember these last few weeks were hard with my son too.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well its not much longer hun to wait till you meet your little princess you got a name yet xx


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> Well its not much longer hun to wait till you meet your little princess you got a name yet xx

Indeed! It sounds like they want to induce at 38 weeks, so about 4.5 weeka to go. 

Yes, her name is Alice Rose.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thats a beautiful name Krissie its lovely xx


----------



## sarah2211

Angela, so beautiful! Congratulations. 

Krissie, I hope everything goes well. It&#8217;ll all be over soon and she&#8217;ll be here. I really miss being pregnant haha I&#8217;ll swap with you for a few days.


----------



## dogmommy

Happy New Year!

Angela lovely scan! So happy for you. How are you feeling? My MS was the worst 7-10 weeks.

Krissie I'm so sorry you are having a rough time. But 4.5 weeks will fly by and she will be in your arms in no time! I love the name too!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey dogmommy and Sarah happy New Year

Im okay I've not really got many symptoms if Im honest to begin with I felt a little queezy but thats it, I feel tired got a bloated belly and my boobs have grown xx

Well yesterday we told everyone so all family know and now I feel like Ive jinxed us Im so so worried I got up this morning and sorry for the TMI but I had quite a bit of wierd looking discharge like a yellowish colour and thick consistency but there was a tiny streak of blood in it, Ive been constantly checking since and had no further discharge or blood but now Im worried that something is wrong x


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Sarah.. how is little W already 4 months? How are things going?

Thanks dogmommy. How are you feeling? Not too much longer for you either. 

Angela- first tri is just awful. :hugs: I had two major bleeds with my son and some spotting this pregnancy. It is so so hars not to worry. Hopefully it is nothing. 

Happy New Years ladies! It is so hard to believe it is 2018.


----------



## dogmommy

Angela I too had some bleeding and spotting early. I would try not to worry much about it. Are you still on progesterone supplements? Or are they monitoring It?

I'm doing ok krissie. Baby girl is measuring two weeks ahead so Dr said they would only let me go to 39 weeks so that changed date to 2/16. So crazy to think she will be here next month. My two showers are coming up so I should start to feel more prepared after that. Are you having a shower or anything? Did you go with neutral before or do you need girl stuff.


----------



## AngelaALA

My god Dogmommy not long now at all are you all prepped for the arrival i.e. nursery complete etc..

In UK we dont really do baby showers its starting to appear here but its not a big thing generally people just buy you gifts for the baby when they find out your expecting xx


----------



## krissie328

Dogmommy- all of my big stuff was gender neutral so we have just had to get clothes and a few things here and there. My mom has bought most of it so it hasn't been too much of a financial hit to us. I don't think I have anything else left to get other than some formula I plan to get tomorrow. 

That is interesting they won't let you go past 39 weeks. I've been told 37-38 weeks with this one. But even with blood pressure meds it still seems to be climbing so it very well could be sooner if it goes too high. :/


----------



## brandi91

Hey, everyone! I hope that you all had a wonderful Christmas! I am so glad that everyone seems to be doing well. Krissie, you're getting so close! Angela, I bet hearing that heartbeat was the best sound in the world! I am so happy for you both!

I am doing well here. We now have the money to move forward with injections, so I am really eager to get that ball rolling. I think before we start, I'm going to join a 16 week workout program. It's group workouts, and the program requires that you do 3 per week. They're fun workouts, too! Yoga, pound (which apparently is fitness drumming), Jungshin (sword), etc. They seem more fun to me than just walking on a treadmill! The gym that is hosting the program is only 1 minute from my house, and I'd been thinking about joining. They also provide a meal plan, group support, coaching, etc. I think that having that accountability would really help me. I just really want to lose some weight before we move forward because I want the highest chance of success possible.


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- that is wonderful you can move forward with injections! The workout group does sound fun. Hopefully it will lead you to some great successes. 

I talked about my induction today. I am hopefully going to schedule it next Monday. My regular doctor is on call on Jan 24th but I am not sure he would want to go that early so might be the following week.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi sounds like a good plan and lovely to hear from you I really hope it works this time keep us updated xx

Krissie my god cant believe you are nearly at the end of your journey let us know how you get on and I hope your BP doesnt get too high xx


----------



## RedRose19

How exciting! There will be come little cuties soon!

Angela try not to panic it could just be your plug in the making it looks like thick discharge. 
Hope your ok. If ever worried please go to your Dr. X

I'm on CD 6 day 3 of injections first scan confirmed all was good to go no cysts etc. Back Monday on CD 10 to check if any growth! I triggered on CD 10 last time so could be triggering after the scan. Well see.
I'm hoping the weekend goes fast. It should do as we are getting a new car Saturday and going out to dinner in the evening .


----------



## krissie328

Good luck this cycle Red! Fx for a good scan.

Afm, I am still struggling with high bp and was sent to L&D for monitoring and it looks like I am contracting regularly but not dilating. 

I have another appt tomorrow and then Monday I am suppose to schedule my induction date, so we'll see.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Red I have absolutely everything crossed for you keep us posted how you get on xx

Ive not had any more bleeding and due to it being a tiny bit Ive not bothered calling Drs x

Keissie you could go into labour early I hope your okay and both come out of this healthy and all well thinking of you right now xx

I am so tired right now its awful feel like I could fall asleep all the time its ridiculous I hope this tiredness passes soon xx


----------



## krissie328

I'm glad to hear the spotting has stopped. I know it is so scary. First tri sleepiness was seriously the worst! I was napping 2-3 hours a day! Thankfully, I was on summer break and could do that. 

My contractions fizzled out after 5/6 hours yesterday. I've had a couple random ones today so nothing to worry over.


----------



## AngelaALA

Good good Krissie Im glad they've carmed down could they have been that Braxton Hix xx

Yes the tiredness is awful Im a shift worker and work 10 hr days it also takes me nearly an hour to get to work so its awful and dangerous as Im just constantly tired especially by the end of the day in work and then have to drive home Im also loosing concentration too finding it so hard to focus on my work when Im always tired xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'm so glad the spotting stopped! When is your next scan? I always find the 12 week scan brings so much relief ! 

Krissie I hope she holds off for another week or so to avoid nicu stay. Shoulds like they are keeping eye over you anyway! Not long now! 

So I'm on CD 9 today. I have my scan tomorrow and I feel so damn bloated! I hope that means it's working! 

With Matthew I'd a scan on CD 9 as a pre caution only to to discover I was ready to trigger the next day on CD 10! So I wonder will they give me the trigger tomorrow at CD 10! Exciting times I will update then


----------



## AngelaALA

Yay Im now 9 wks and my baby is officially a fetus xx

My scan is 3 wks and 2 days away on 30th Jan I'll be 12wks and 2 days at that point x

Im with Red Krissie really hope she holds out for another few weeks hun but it does sound like your in good hands xx

Red I have absolutely everything crossed for you let us know how you get on and bloating is a good sign xx


----------



## krissie328

Red- good luck with your scan. Hoepfully things are moving along nicely. 

Angela- I cannot imagine working 10 hour days with such a long commute! I found the sleepiness really shifted around 11 weeks so hopefully not much longer for you. 

The nurse didn't think I was dilating from them so I am not sure if they are considered braxton hicks or not even though they were painful. 

For sure lots of braxton hicks on Saturday along with just a general feeling of unwell. I'm just trying to rest and hopefully not stress my body too much.


----------



## RedRose19

Just quick update scan today there was 2 mature follicles but about 2 days from ovulation yet so back Wednesday for trigger and ovulation probably Thursday! Eeek what if both take!


----------



## krissie328

Oh super exciting Red!! Did you only have one when you triggered with Matthew?


----------



## AngelaALA

Red thats fantastic news I have absolutely everything crossed for you goodluck xx


----------



## krissie328

Well after seeing my doctor today my blood pressure was still climbing. He doubled my dose of blood pressure meds but said if it keeps going up I'll end up being induced sooner. But the latest he will let me go is January 24th, so that is when my induction is scheduled.


----------



## AngelaALA

God 24th is not dar away at all 2 wks how do you feel about that xx


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> God 24th is not far away at all 2 wks how do you feel about that xx

No it is not!! I went in to tell my boss my last day would be the 19th and he was like that is only 10 days away. I hadn't realized that until he said it. 

I think part of me hasn't accepted she is going to be here in two weeks. It just seems so surreal. But then the other part of me is so excited and relieved that she will finally be here. This pregnancy was rough and I look forward to holding her and knowing she is safe. 

I do feel ready at least for her to be here. Her nursery is done, the carseat is installed, bags are all packed. So really it just seems we are waiting on her. My house could be a little cleaner but to be honest I am just too exhausted to deal with it.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie I hope the birth goes well and I cant wait to see a pic of her you get to see your beautiful daughter after all this time its amazing she will be here before you know it xx I feel like Ive got so long to wait till I get that chance this first tri is dragging so much for me 30th still feels so far away for my next scan xx


----------



## krissie328

Angela- that was how my pregnancy with my son was. It dragged on for sure. Everything was scary and I never felt like he was going to be born. To be honest the last month was longer than first tri! 

This pregnancy has been the exact opposite. It has flown by for sure. 

Hopefully the 30th is here before you know it and you get to see your little bean again.


----------



## krissie328

Thinking of you today Red. I hope your scan goes well and you are all set to trigger.


----------



## RedRose19

I'd a weird experience and I feel stressed..
So today my follies were 10mm Nd nearly 13 so they grew but slowly. 
She wants me to trigger tomorrow night so that's 36 hours away she reckons the leading follicle will grow by 3 mm then so they will be 13 and 16, trigger will get them to grow another 2mm and trigger lh for ovulationed for 36 to 48 hours after trigger and in that time they will grow another 1 to 2mm a day... But it just seems so soon to trigger? Too early? It's stressing me out. I think I might wait til the Friday morning (extra 12 hours full two days after today's scan) to trigger I don't see the rush


----------



## AngelaALA

Red goodluck hun, Im sure the drs know what theyre doing but if you want to leave trigger a little longer thats your choice hun either way I really hope it works for you xx


----------



## dogmommy

Wow krissie two weeks away! So exciting. It will be so nice to have her in your arms.

Red good luck! That's a hard decision. I can't remember what size they had me trigger. 

Angela unfortunately my pregnancy draggggged but I don't think I would have it any other way. I never thought we would ever make it this far so I'm glad even though I want to be done now and meet her!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Red. I am sure either decision will be okay. 

Dogmommy- not too long for you either. She will be here before you know it. The last few weeks of my son's pregnancy were good. 

12 more days! I'm so relieved and excited. I have now developed some intense swelling. But no protein in my urine and my labs come back normal so they don't think its preeclampsia. I have my 4th appt this week at the ob office. I swear they should just give me a bed. :dohh: I have a growth scan on Tuesday. If my bp is okay that day I feel confident I will make it to my induction. If it is high I am sure they will admit me, probably induce as I will be 36 weeks.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie I hope it all goes well but what ever happens Im sure your ready for babies arrival I camt wait to see pics of her xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey everyone how are you all doing xx


----------



## RedRose19

Fine here, 3 dpo crampy and bloated every day since! Why does time go so slow! I'm testing out the trigger so I can test asap


----------



## krissie328

My growth scan went good today. Baby is measuring about seven pounds and everything looked healthy. The only problem is she is sitting diagonally instead of head down. So basically the doctor told me if she isn't head down by next Wednesday then they will prep me for a C-section. She has been laying diagonal for weeks now, so I feel a little frustrated. The thought of a C-section is pretty scary so I'm trying to process that and prepare for that outcome.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red thats so exciting yet nerve wracking at the same time I have absolutely everything crossed for you xx

Krissie thats great news though that she's healthy and all appears good I know quite a few people who had C sections said it was perfectly dine plus less stress on you and baby and recovery can be quicker too xx


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Angela. I have read a lot of positive stories for elective c sections. I feel like if that is the outcome then it will be okay. Plus I really wouldn't argue with two extra weeks paid. (We get 6 for vaginal and 8 c section.)


----------



## AngelaALA

Im in a bit of a pickle guys Aldi a store in England are doing a baby sale week starting tomorrow with being a first time mum I have nothing at all and the stuff is really good for really cheap and will sell out by tomorrow DH is saying go and buy the stuff ASAP even though its like we're jinxing ourselves getting it before we're in 1st tri as we dont know when they'll do another baby week and if worst happens we either keep in storage for future or he will sell it all online and get our money back xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Before we're in 2nd tri I meant xx


----------



## krissie328

AngelaALA said:


> Im in a bit of a pickle guys Aldi a store in England are doing a baby sale week starting tomorrow with being a first time mum I have nothing at all and the stuff is really good for really cheap and will sell out by tomorrow DH is saying go and buy the stuff ASAP even though its like we're jinxing ourselves getting it before we're in 1st tri as we dont know when they'll do another baby week and if worst happens we either keep in storage for future or he will sell it all online and get our money back xx

Oh thats a hard one! Honestly, if the deals are super good I would jump on it. Baby stuff is ao expensive, especially when starting from nothing.


----------



## AngelaALA

8wks god that seems so little I get 6 months pay before it goes to statuary pay cant believe how two countries can be so different x

I know theres a buggy which has got good reviews and also turns into car seat also comes with matching baby bag, under buggy carry shelf, rain cover and foot muff for £99, a cot bed with two draws under it for £139 and loads more stuff I think Im gonna have to just take the risk and buy xx


----------



## krissie328

Yea, the "materity" policies here are a complete joke. But I am happy at least to have something this time. With my son I didn't get anything because we moved and I switched jobs. I started this job when he was 6 weeks old. It was not a good experience for sure! 

I must admit my lifesaver has been the fact my mom and best friend do all my childcare. That really saves me the worry about daycare at such a fragile age. I would like to enroll her when she is about a year old and can move and play with other kids. I enrolled my son at 15 months for one day a week and while it was hard I think it has helped him a lot. Now at 3.5 he really enjoys seeing his "friends" and is learning a ton. 

Those sound like great deals. I think take the risk and do it. 

I get it though. I didn't buy anything for my first until my 20 week scan. I was a ball of nerves. This one was even longer but that was mostly because I didn't need anything really other than the unfun stuff like diapers. :haha:


----------



## AngelaALA

Thats it though why did they have to do baby week now if it was in two weeks it woukdnt be an issue dam you Aldi for not taking my situation into consideration xx


----------



## AngelaALA

11 wks today guys just two weeks left of the first tri xx

How is everyone xx Krissie how you feeling xx

Red how you getting on xx


----------



## krissie328

Almost out of first tri! How exciting. 

Red- I hope we see a bfp soon!

So I had my final ob appt today. She is head down. :happydance: Last week she was oblique so we weren't sure if we could induce or if it was going to be a c-section. 

So I go in tomorrow evening to start the gel and will start pitocin on Wednesday morning. Hopefully my labor goes quickly like my son's and I have a baby that evening.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie god thats amazing I really hope all goes well and Im so glad she has now moved for you keep us posted and I cant wait to see a pic of her xx


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies I'm almost sure I'm pregnant on symptoms alone but look these are my tests 1 from yesterday and 1today which do you think is darker ! It's definitely not faded.. 11 days past trigger 9 dpo

That is exciting krissie! I hope it all goes well and she is fast and safe!
 



Attached Files:







rps20180123_060911.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RedRose19

So confirmed today with this baby but omg I'm expecting baby number 3! Eeek!
 



Attached Files:







received_10156067017539731.jpeg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 2









received_10156067574089731.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## krissie328

Miss Alice Rose is finally here!

I came in on 1/23/18 to start cervical ripening. They did 4 rounds of cytotec. I was not dilating so I asked to change it up about 4. They decided on a folley bulb. That was inserted about 6 pm. I tried to sleep from 8:30-11 but was having some contractions so asked for some Tylenol. At 11:15 I woke up needing to pee so got up and my water went and I was 3 cm. After that the contractions were just on top of each other. She was born right about 1:30 am on 1/25/18. I had requested an epidural but it was all so fast I ended up having her with nothing. There was only my nurse in the room when she was born. 

She was 6 lbs 5 oz, 18 inches long. She is doing so good and I am just so in love with her.
 



Attached Files:







59512-427x759.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Red! How exciting injectibles worked so great again!


----------



## AngelaALA

Red sorry hun Ive not logged on here and seen tje news thats amazing news congrats hun so made up for you xx

Krissie she is absolutely gorgeous Im so happy for you and great news that it was a quick delivery amazing xx


----------



## RedRose19

Huge congratulations krissie! She's adorable!

How are you Angela? Xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Im okay Red

Still feeling tired and bump is growing so loose clothing for me now and gonna have to go maternity clothe shopping xx 

Been bleeding again so was back at hospital Friday another scan baby is all well happy and healthy no issues so they did an internal said Ive got erosion on my cervix which is where they believe the bleeding is from which is not causing the baby any issues. They said its very common in pregnancy due to hormones and increase in blood and is nothing to worry about. They're sending me for a colonoscopy just to be on the safe side xx

How are you feeling Red how did DH take the news


----------



## krissie328

Oh Angela, bleeding is so stressful! Hopefully it will stop for you so you can enjoy second tri. Have you had your official 12 week scan?


----------



## RedRose19

Oh that's stressful Angela! Sorry to hear it. I hope it stops soon, it sounds like baby is happy and healthy, did they tell you to stay away from bd with dh? Some of the girls from last year when I was preggo with Matthew has spotting and was told no sex, seemed to help a bit.

Sore boobs and tired but otherwise grand! Dh was like yayyy... it's 6am go back to sleep lol but it always takes him a few days for it to sink in lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol that made me giggle red xx

Yeah no BD for us but if Im honest due to tiredness I dont fancy it anyway lol xx

My official dating scan is this Tuesday so Ill update and post a pic then xx

So is this your last now Red xx

How you doing Krissie hows the little princess xx


----------



## krissie328

BDing was the last thing I wanted this pregnancy. I was just exhausted from start to finish!

Alice is doing really well! She is just so tiny. We had to try different bottles as she struggled with the ones I had and now she is eating better. She has her first check up Monday so I'm looking forward to seeing how she is doing with her weight.


----------



## RedRose19

I think so.. I mean I always wanted 4 but we'll see lol. Don't really want to go through the injection again. Part of me had hoped the two follicles would become babies but not sure thays a good idea either lol high risk etc.


----------



## AngelaALA

Its worked quickly though both times which goes in your favour Red if you do want more xx

Krissie loving the new pic you have up its so cute how has your son been with Alice xx


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Angela. He is loving it so far. He is so curious about his baby sister. He gets concerned when he can't find her. It really has been precious. After all my worries about the age gap I am really pleased with it now.

My only concern is he always wants her awake so I have to watch he isn't poking her eyes.


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh god atleast he has shown interest my mates kid was obsessed when they had a new son but she couldnt leave them alone as Luke thinking he was helping would try and feed max toast and yoghurt etc but he couldnt eat that yet was still on milk lol xx


----------



## krissie328

Yea, he was trying to give her a pacifier. She really isn't keen on it anyways so I just moved it to another room so he'd stop. 

It wouldn't surprise me if he tried to feed her. He isn't a big eater and would probably figure better her than him. :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

Ladies.. went to the bathroom and wheb I wiped there was a pinhead spot of pink blood and yellow/every so slightly brown cm likw i hadto really look to see it had a slight colour... I've never spotted with the boys ever.. feeling nervous


----------



## krissie328

Ftx it is just normal first tri spotting. :hugs:


----------



## dogmommy

Krissie congrats!! She's a perfect little peanut. Yikes I'm sorry you didn't get the epidural. She looks great tho and what a beautiful name!

Red OMG congrats to you! I'm so glad the injection worked for you. Spotting is very normal. Fingers crossed it stops for you.

Angela I'm glad everything is going well for you! Are you going to find out the gender?

Afm life has been so busy working full time and trying to get everything ready for the baby. Had our 35 week checkup and she looks to be right on track for her due date. Dr mentioned that we can induce at 39 weeks unless we are against it. We shall see!


----------



## AngelaALA

Red unless your getting cramps and heavy bleeding I wouldnt worry its possibly implantation bleeding but I understand your worry if you have more go Drs Im bleeding turns out its erosion of cervix caused by pregnancy and very common its not affecting baby at all so it could be nothing hun xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Dogmommy thats amazing so glad its all going well cant believe your 35 wks already thats crazy xx

Yes I will be finding out the sex lol Im too impatient not to xx

Ive got my dating scan tomorrow Ill be 12wks 2days nearly out the 1st tri I class 13wks as 2nd tri


----------



## RedRose19

I hope your scan goes well Angela, let us know how it goes,

Dogmommy wow so close now!


----------



## krissie328

Dogmommy- you're getting so close now! I would honestly not go for induction unless there is a medical reason. With my first I had pitocin, this one while "induced" it was through non medicinal means and the birth and recovery have been vastly different. I am 4 days pp and feel amazing compared to my son. 

Angela- I can't wait to see your little bean. 

Red- think of you hun. I hope there has been no more spotting.

Afm, I am very weepy. I was this way after DS as well so I think it is just pp hormones. DH is getting a vasectomy right now. I know it's what we both want but my pp hormones are wrecking havoc on me. But we have had this appt for months and never a second thought so I know it's hormones. Edit: apparently DH needs a more invasive surgery so that will be rescheduled for this summer. 

My little Alice is doing so well. She is 4 days old and we had her first check up today. She has only lost one ounce since leaving the hospital. She is such a tiny thing. 6th percentile for her weight and below 1st for height. My son is also small so I am not surprised.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie Im not really a weepy person at all but my god these pregnancy hormones are horrendous I cry about anything at all anything soppy I see I weep its crazy lol xx


----------



## AngelaALA

My scan went really well baby is perfectly fine seen it moving and it was swallowing looked like it was sucking its thumb could see the jaw and nose and even its fingers and feet so lovely Im in love already xx

They checked the heart could see its ventricles forming and the brain split into 4 sections said all looks perfect. They did the down syndrome test checked fluid at back of head said anything over 3mm is a worry mine was 1.6mm so is perfect based on my previous bloods the scan my age and bmi they would put me low risk but I just have to wait for my new bloods to come back. Im so made up Im also ahead they said Im 12wks and 5days so new due date is 9th August xx
  



Attached Files:







20180130_220651.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## krissie328

Aww so beautiful Angela! I think it's a girl. <3


----------



## RedRose19

I'm gonna say boy! Lol which ever! One healthy amazing baby


----------



## krissie328

RedRose19 said:


> I'm gonna say boy! Lol which ever! One healthy amazing baby

I'm terrible at guessing. Don't trust me. :haha:


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol Krissie you would be the only one that thinks girl everyone is saying boy lol xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Red how you feeling xx


----------



## RedRose19

I'm ok, tired, crampy but no spotting and starting to wonder if I saw it wrong that it was more greeny/yellow cm not brown as I'm getting it a bit more now and think it was just dark I didn't see properly and panicked


----------



## AngelaALA

Im sure all is okay hun and even if there was blood most of the time its nothing to be concerned about like mine was very common and nothing to worry about xx

My CM during 1st tri went wierd I had tons of it and it also had a yellow/green tinge to it at times I panicked about that bit got told its normal and not to worry xx


----------



## krissie328

I had funky cm this pregnancy too. Everything from yellow, green, and excessive. Sounds like things are looking up Red!

Angela- boys are fun for sure. I'm so glad we had a boy first. Plus girl diapers are so much harder to change. I'm sure that sounds weird. :haha:

I was so sure we were done at 2. Now my hormones are messing with me. DH is pretty adamant no more though and I likely will be too in a few months. The very soonest I would even want to try is after she turns 2, maybe even 2.5. And to be honest I feel like that might be pushing my own age a bit much as I'd be 34 with a 6 year old and toddler I'm just not sure I'll have the capacity for another pregnancy and newborn. But since DH couldn't have his vasectomy in office I guess we'll have a bit of time to figure it out.


----------



## RedRose19

Well I'd ask to consider your feelings and just wait a year or two before getting it done? Just till ye decide for sure. This is baby 3 and I'm not 100% sure I'm done.. I guess I will know once he or she is here


----------



## RedRose19

So my hcg seems to of gone from 25hcg at 10dpo to 200 ish hcg in 4 days.. anyone know if that's normal, good?


----------



## krissie328

Yep, that is a great doubling time about every 32 hours or so.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red they are good results xx

Well Im 34 I did want 3 children always have but due to difficulties in conceiving we can have 2 possibly and that will be it for us xx

Maybe the vasectomy not going ahead is a sign just see how things go xx


----------



## krissie328

We had always discussed at least 2 and up to 4. I think this pregnancy really did my DH in with all my problems and to top it off I'm still having issues almost a week after delivery with blood pressure (never an issue before this). 

We discussed it and I think I'm gonna get an iud and probably discuss it in another year or two. The soonest I would want to try is probably mid-2020 anyways so we have plenty of time to sort finances and emotions. Plus it would give us a similar age gap which I all just enjoying so much.


----------



## dogmommy

Great scan Angela! I think girl too :happydance:

Krissie how is Alice settling in? Are you nursing? I haven't decided one way or another. I've heard how tough it is.

Red great results!!

Brandi any updates? There's so much luck in this group right now.

Afm 37+2 and feeling ok. Wondering if she will come on her own or if we will end up inducing. My nerves have started!


----------



## krissie328

How exciting dogmommy! I'm not even to my due date yet. It feels so weird that she is here already. 

She is doing really well. She is formula fed and is eating 2-3 oz every 3ish hours. She is really quite a content baby and so curious. She is also a bit too strong for my liking. She can get herself rolled onto her side when sleeping and wiggles all over. I have the feeling she is gonna be motivated to move at a young age. Her brother didn't crawl until 10.5 months or walk until 15 so this will be a new adventure. 

Afm, I'm now on a second bp med trying to get it under control. The doctor did labs last week and it appears it is still the preeclampsia causing issues. 10 days pp and I'm still swelling up, dealing with headaches, and feeling unwell. My DH goes back to work tomorrow so I'm really hoping this settles down.

I tried bfing with my son and I think he had a latch issue and I had low supply. I stuck it out for over 2 weeks and he ended up losing almost 25% of his body weight. It was a pretty traumatic event for me, so this time I decided to just ff from the start. Ironically, I'm pretty sure my supply was a lot better this time as I had leaking problems for days (never did with ds) but by that point I couldn't get her to latch and I've been too unwell to see a lactation consultant so decided to continue with ff. If you want to bf I would definitely use the lactation consultant at the hospital. They are really helpful and can give you a lot of tips and info.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie Im so glad she is doing so well I really hope you start feeling better soon xx

Dogmommy seriously not long now you are on the home stretch right now I hope she goes naturally for you xx


----------



## dogmommy

Induction day tomorrow! So excited to finally hold her tomorrow. It's been such a long journey!!!!


----------



## krissie328

dogmommy said:


> Induction day tomorrow! So excited to finally hold her tomorrow. It's been such a long journey!!!!

Yay! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Dogmommy cant wait to hear how it all went and see a pic of your baby xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Red how you feeling xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie howare things with you loving your new pic by the way so cute xx


----------



## krissie328

Alice is doing really well. She is still just a good and happy baby. Ds has adjusted well and just adores her. Although he has been telling me he wants her to be bigger so she can play tractors with him. :cloud9: In the meantime I'm having him show her all of his tractors and explain them to and show her books of his tractors.

As for me, my blood pressure has gone down out of the dangerous range but still remains High. I'm supposed to follow up with my doctor the beginning of March and I'm hoping by then it'll be back down into the normal range. I am feeling a lot better and able to function so that has been nice.

I'm focusing on losing weight in hopes that helps too. So far I'm only 12 lbs above my pre-pregnancy weight so I'm feeling happy with that.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie Im so glad everything is going well and Im sure your blood pressure will go back to normal x that's fantastic that you only put on 12lb I really hope I take after you but I very much doubt it Ive already gone up a size and Ive only just hit the 2nd tri. Im trying to eat healthy more fruit and veg less processed food to hopefully help keep my weight down xx


----------



## krissie328

Yea, the day I went in to be induced I was up 38 lbs. I really struggled with weight gain. However, it appears most of it was fluid. I was pretty swollen and had a lot of amniotic fluid as well.

Alice has a stuffy nose. It's really causing me a lot of anxiety as she cannot breathe well and sounds terrible. Apparently newborns don't breathe through their mouths. So it's 1 am and I'm just laying here watching to make sure she's okay.


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies I had a scan on Tuesday and it was amazing! Little beanie heartbeat was pumping away! Made my heart melt! So glad everything is ok


----------



## krissie328

That's wonderful news red. I'm so happy everything is going well.

How are you doing Angela?


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats Red! Such a relief seeing that flickering heart beat!

Krissie so sad when such little babies are sick. I hope alice is feeling better. Glad to hear bp has come down. Good luck on the weight loss. Its so hard for us ladies.

Angela 2nd tri! How exciting. I found it hard to eat healthy during my pregnancy but i also used it as an excuse to eat dessert after every meal!

Afm Quinn Savannah made her apperamce after a terrible long induction. If we get pregnant again i will NOT do the ballon induction again. Long story short i contracted thursday until saturday. I guess technically it wasnt labor but it was exhasuting. But totally worth every moment bc i can't take my eyes off her and the past few days have been amazing with her &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on your little girl dogmommy. I love her name. 

I actually had really good success with the balloon both times. I guess it always depends on the person.


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry to hear about the long induction but huge congratulations! And yay your a mommy now! Enjoy these next few days/ weeks as it goes so fast


----------



## AngelaALA

Red thats amazing so happy all went well at scan and theres a beautiful HB xx

Dogmommy huge congrats so made up for you and what a beautiful name xx

Im good thanks guys not much to report really Im 16+1 now and my 20 wk scan is on 20th March just waiting for that bump is getting bigger and Im just made up and can wait to see my baby again at the next scan and find out the sex xx


----------



## RedRose19

Exciting! I think boy! :flower:


----------



## AngelaALA

Well your right Red had an early scan today and yes its a boy xx


----------



## krissie328

Aww! Congrats on your boy Angela.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Krissie hows Alice xx


----------



## RedRose19

Oh wow how exciting to finally know! How are you feeling now you know? Happy ? Excited ? Surprised ? No judgement here!

I am really wanting a little girl this time but I know statistically it's probably another boy! That will be amazing too and I will be a mama of boys and will love the baby dearly! But it would be nice to do abit of flowers and pink for a change... another 10 to 12 weeks before I know :coffee:


----------



## krissie328

Ftx you get your girl red. 

I had a blood test that actually said Alice was a boy. I was a little disappointed when it came back like that. But her 20 week ultrasound was definitely a girl.

Do you guys have a name Angela?

Afm, Alice has been doing good. She is sleeping so much better so I get 4-5 hours of sleep before she wakes for her first feed and then another 2 hours or so after that. I'm actually feeling pretty good now. She is about 8.5 lbs and 19 inches now, so growing well. 

This experience has been so different from my son. I've really enjoyed it and I'm sad I go back to work soon. :nope: I have 9 weeks of work and then summer break so I'm trying to focus on that.


----------



## AngelaALA

Red I really hope you get a little girl hun fingers crossed xx

Krissie so glad all is going well hun and little Alice is doing good them 9 wks will fly by in no time hun xx

I like Alex so for now the name is Alex xx


----------



## krissie328

Alex is a great name if you go with it.

Of course I might be biased as my son is Christian Alexander. I wish we'd done Alexander as his first name but dh was adamant on Christian.


----------



## RedRose19

My brother is Alex. I like that name. 
I only have a girls name so far as David chose it and I just melted that he was coming up with names so Matilda for a girl


----------



## RedRose19

I actually think I'm having another boy which is fine. I feel exactly the same as the boys


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm 17+4 today and finally felt the baby move not like butterflies but like something is physically moving around inside me its crazy but I love it xx

Matilda is such a cute name I love it xx will you be finding out Red xx


----------



## brandi91

Hey ladies! I am so excited for all of you. You are all going to make such wonderful mothers!!!! :) I can't wait to see precious baby pictures.

AFM, not much here! I've been consistently attending my workout classes, and I'm down about 12 lbs. My husband and I will be heading back to the doctor in May. We are very excited, but also anxious.


----------



## RedRose19

I look forward to your update in May Brandi! 

Yes Angela I can't wait! I thought about waiting but I just need to know lol

Yay for baby moments! I'm getting a butterfly feeling now. When did yours start?


----------



## krissie328

I hope its a short process for you brandi!

Red- I'd always have to find out too. I just get too excited and love to plan. 

Angela- that's great you're feeling baby already. It's such a great feeling.


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi thats amazing 12lb down and I wish you all the luck in May Brandi what will you be trying xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Red I think I skipped the butterfly feeling maybe I did feel it but because Ive never been pregnant before I think Ive not registered that that was what it was xx amazing your getting that feeling so soon though hun makes it more real xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Happy Mothers Day guys my husband didnt wish me happy mothers day this morning and I was so upset but Ive come home from work to two cards one from him and from Alex (the bump) perfume a new work mug as my other broke flowers and a nice bath I was so made up xx


----------



## krissie328

Aww how sweet Angela. 

I'm still angry at my DH for the mother's day I was pregnant. He refused to acknowledge it and and told me I wasn't a mother yet. :growlmad:


----------



## RedRose19

Aww no that's not fair krissie! I actually can't remember my first mothers day while pregnant. 

This mothers day David Took us out for the day it was a long drive and I know how he hates to drive long distance so I felt lucky he took us. He also got my this amazing onesie it's like a very expensive fancy baby onesie so white! I said it's almost too fancy to use on a messy baby haha


----------



## RedRose19

AngelaALA said:


> Happy Mothers Day guys my husband didnt wish me happy mothers day this morning and I was so upset but Ive come home from work to two cards one from him and from Alex (the bump) perfume a new work mug as my other broke flowers and a nice bath I was so made up xx

I hope you had an amazing first mothers day! X


----------



## AngelaALA

Rrrr Krissie I hope he's made up for it since xx

Red thats lovely hope you had a great day and thank you it started off rubbish but ended on a good note xx


----------



## dogmommy

Angela yay for your little boy! Love the name Alex. So exciting you can feel him. I miss that feeling :)

Red cant wait to hear what youre having! Are you waiting till 20 week scan?

Krissie glad Alice is sleeping so well. Boo about work but summer break will be nice!

Afm Quinn is doing ok. She is a sleeping about 3-4 hours at night. We are doing bf but also supplementing once or twice a day. She seems to wanna be held by me more than DH. And seems to comfort nurse ALOT. But im trying to enjoy it now bc i now these days will come to an end. 

Brandi great work on the weight loss! Look forward to your updates :)


----------



## krissie328

Dogmommy- Alice sleeps about 3 hour stretches at night too. She also has phases where she eats more. I think it's normal to help build supply. I just love the name Quinn. <3

Brandi- so excited for you. Good luck with your weightloss and starting treatments.


----------



## RedRose19

Hi girls I got another scan today due to spotting :cloud9: baby is perfect :flower:

Any gender guesses ?
 



Attached Files:







received_10156215488374731.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6









received_10156215395249731.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

Aww so sweet red! 

If what I think I'm seeing is the nub I would guess boy.


----------



## AngelaALA

Rrrr Red such cute pics and worrying about the spotting glad all went well at scan though it too soon for me to guess yet Ill wait till next scan are you finding out xx

I had another scan the other day Im suffering from cervical erosion which is causing me to bleed I had a heavy bleed for 3 days which worried me but all was fine with baby thank god no issues, I felt him kick me for the first time yesterday which was lovely to feel the feeling him move is still sparadic though I cant wait until I feel him everyday on a regular basis xx


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i will find out, im gonna be nearly 14 weeks by the time i get my next scan so im really hoping there might be a hint of a gender then lol

sorry to hear about the bleeding!! how scary! im glad baby is ok though. did they put you on rest or anything


----------



## AngelaALA

Exciting hun I hope they will be able to tell for you xx

No not been put on bed rest its just one of them irritating pregnancy issues that I have to deal with the only thing that will stop it is when I give birth and my hormones return back to normal which is grim Im probably going to have bleeds all the way through my pregnancy the only good thing is that atleast we know what it is and its not causing baby any issues xx


----------



## AngelaALA

How is everyone doing xx


----------



## krissie328

Hey Angela! How are you doing? Happy 21 weeks tomorrow!

Red, how are you? I'm so excited you're almost to second tri!

Afm, I'm so exhausted. DS got his tonsils removed on Friday and has not been sleeping well. Last night the kids were tag teaming as soon as I would fall asleep the other would wake up. Hopefully as he heals up this waking up stops. He has slept through the night for 1.5 years and I really need him to go back to it. 

I am officially back to work on Monday. I have 8 weeks then summer break. Hopefully it goes by quickly and I get enough sleep. Alice does do well most nights so that is nice. It's really been her brother not sleeping lately that's killing me.


----------



## AngelaALA

Krissie heres hoping he settles soon and you get a routine back xx

Im good thanks cant believe Im 21+3 now it feels like its going so quickly now like he'll be here before I know it xx Alex is getting bigger and stronger I feel him moving everyday now all the time its lovely to feel though xx


----------



## brandi91

Hey, everyone! Its been a while, but I just wanted to let you all know that I have an appointment scheduled to meet with my doctor and hopefully start injections June 5th. My insurance doesnt cover anything, and its a few thousand dollars for the medicine, so Im really hoping it works. Im very nervous but trying not to have a spirit of fear.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Brandi. I really hope they work for you. 

Angela- how are you doing? Almost 30 weeks! 

Red- how is your pregnancy going?

Afm, been back to work now and have 2.5 days before summer break. It was an insane two months and I'm very glad it's done. 

DS is back to mostly sleeping. He sometimes wakes up but nothing like he was a couple months ago. He's almost 4 now and officially starting preschool in the fall. I can't believe it!

DD is doing good as well. She is 4 months and just a sweet little thing. Loves to eat and interact with people. She just adores her brother which is so so sweet.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi Krissie so nice to hear from you and so glad all is going great my god cant believe your back at work so soon bet time has just flown by for you xx

Well Im on countdown now in the single digits of weeks now till D day its so crazy feels like time is just flying by now. Everything is good this end apart from cervical erosion which caused bleeding in the first tri I havent really had a bad pregnancy touch wood tiredness is really my only downfall but I can cope with that xx

Everything is virtually bought now just needs all putting up and my hospital bag making up all I need to get now is just Alex's toilettries like nappies, babywipes, bath stuff thats it so all is going well here. He's getting so strong now moves all the time which can wipe me out but I also love it the amount of love I feel for him already is immense I just cant wait to meet him now xx


----------



## krissie328

That is so exciting Angela. Third tri can be exhausting but it was always my favorite. The anticipation and excitement that comes and of course baby movements. <3 I'm glad everything is going good now.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks hun really appreciate that xx yes all is good Im just nesting now waiting for his arrival I really hope I dont go over and past my due date by too much but I guess Ill just have to wait and see xx


----------



## RedRose19

That's so exciting angel ! I hope the summer goes by quickly. I can't wait to make it to single digits! Only 22 weeks lol but I've a feelijgnthe summer will go fast like it usually does. 

All good here I found baba is a little girl which I'm so excited about. Being pregnant again was miracle already but a girl after 2 boys is amazing


----------



## brandi91

Krissi, so glad everything is going well with your precious addition! 

Red and Angela, I&#8217;m so excited for you girls! I am praying for healthy remainders of your pregnancies!!! It will be here before you know it. 

I had my first appointment in two years today! We are officially doing Femara in conjunction with Gonal-f. We are also doing timed intercourse. I will start my injections either tomorrow or Thursday! The doctor seemed optimistic.


----------



## krissie328

Brandi that if great news. Ftx for a successful cycle.


----------



## brandi91

How is everyone doing? 

I&#8217;ve done my 7.5 mg of Femara and two days of Gonal-F 75 iu. I am going in today for a scan. Fingers crossed that they see some good follicle growth! If not, I&#8217;ll keep taking injects until I&#8217;m where they want me. We are going to move forward with the IUI so long as everything goes well. I had some spotting last night after taking the first day of Gonal-F that I&#8217;ll be sure and tell them about today.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Brandi! I hope you have a good scan today.


----------



## brandi91

Thank you! The scan was okay. I only have one follicle at 10 mm. I am going to continue my injections. I&#8217;m a little disappointed that there aren&#8217;t 2 or 3, but all it takes is one.


----------



## RedRose19

Good luck with the injections brandy fingers crossed for you!


----------



## brandi91

Thank you, girls! I&#8217;m a little stressed because they said my estrogen level was at a 20. That is so extremely low! The nurse didn&#8217;t seem too worried, but as I continue researching, it&#8217;s apparently supposed to be much, much higher. I&#8217;ve read of them cancelling cycles and stuff because of it being that low, and that low estrogen can indicate lack of response. I&#8217;m so worried!


----------



## krissie328

That sounds stressful. I hope your numbers look better and the eggy keeps growing for you.


----------



## RedRose19

Please do not worry about those numbers theu don't mean anything at this point! My clinic never did them they said it was a waste of money and time as it doesn't determine much. The size of the follicle means everything. The follicles grow 1 to 2 mm a day and they speed up towards the end they can grow alot day before and day of ovulation. Stress will only make it harder for that follicle to grow. Relax and believe you are doing all you can. Things to help grow the follicles are heat (not too hot) in the area of the ovaries, massage around the ovaries and drink lots of water. Don't worry you got this x


----------



## brandi91

Thank you so much, girls! I didn&#8217;t know about the heat! I will start using a heating pad! Seriously! Red, I know you did injections. What was your experience like? I go in tomorrow for another scan. My doctor has kept me on 75 iu of Gonal now. When I go in tomorrow I will have had 5 days of injections at that point (plus the Femara, but I obviously didn&#8217;t respond to that).


----------



## RedRose19

It took like 10 days of injections for me to get 2 follicles fully grown so 5 days is early days, the good thing about injections is you just keep taking them until they are mature , it's not Clomid or femera where you take a small amount at the start of the cycle and have to wait til end of the cycle to do anything more. It's much more positive and more likely to get an egg from it.


----------



## krissie328

Happy v day red! How are you doing?


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks so nice to get to 24 weeks! My baby girl is viable!


----------



## brandi91

So glad that the sweet babies are viable!!! 

My scan went relatively well today. I tried eating protein and using a heating pad today. My 10mm follie grew to 11 mm (which isnt great, but Ill take it) and one of those little follies on the left was measuring at 11 mm today as well. They upped me to 100 iu per day and I go back Monday for another scan. Estrogen is still low at 26 &#128577;


----------



## RedRose19

Try not worry it could be a case of upping the meds they might speed up now in growth. Things are looking good. I'll keep fingers crossed for Monday


----------



## brandi91

Thanks, Red! Things looked good at today&#8217;s appointment. I had one follicle at 16 and the other at 12. I&#8217;m supposed to keep taking my medicine and go back Wednesday. I am waiting on the estrogen levels, however. I&#8217;m really hoping that they have gone up! I imagine we will be doing our IUI by the end of the week.


----------



## krissie328

That's great Brandi. Ftx your estrogen numbers are improving.


----------



## brandi91

Thank you, Krissie! &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

Estrogen is still low but doctor said he isn&#8217;t concerned. They said since I have a nice follicle and good lining, they&#8217;re considering me to be responding well to the gonal. My lining is at 5.1 but we probably won&#8217;t do the IUI until the end of the week, so I&#8217;m hoping it will thicken up.


----------



## RedRose19

Word of advise is be bd just incase you ovulate on your own before the iui lol I didn't do iui we did timed intercourse but I ovulated early the first cycle I did it


----------



## krissie328

That's good news Brandi.


----------



## brandi91

Hey girls! I&#8217;m super excited! I went in today and estrogen was a 151. That&#8217;s still low, but I&#8217;m thankful for an increase! I also had 3 follicles!!! They are 22mm, 18mm, and 16mm. We are triggering tonight at 9:30 PM and the IUI (intrauterine insemination) is scheduled for 9:30 Friday. I can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s finally happening


----------



## krissie328

Yay! That's fantastic news Brandi. Ftx for your bfp in a couple weeks.


----------



## RedRose19

Wow that is amazing! How exciting! I got everything crossed for you


----------



## brandi91

Thank you both! I&#8217;m so excited. I triggered last night (CD 17). We are BDing in hopes of increasing our chances. Today is CD 18. We have had sex on 13, 16, and 17 (night of trigger). We are going to abstain today so that hubby&#8217;s count is good tomorrow. Thankfully there is no male factor infertility that we know of. We will do our IUI on CD 19, and probably BD in CD 20 as well. I&#8217;m hoping that the extra TI will increase our chances!


----------



## brandi91

Would you all consider this a positive OPK? I mean, it&#8217;s not quite at dark as the test line, but it&#8217;s definitely the darkest I&#8217;ve had since the beginning of this cycle, and it popped up right after the trigger. 

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/DBAD2E34-6D56-4371-A021-B996837738F3_zpsrbxdfhcj.jpg


----------



## krissie328

It would not consider it positive however it does look like the start of your surge.


----------



## brandi91

Thanks, Krissie! It&#8217;s been a couple of hours since that one and I took another one. I feel like this one may be positive! What do you think? 

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/E86FF2A3-2943-4EBC-B48E-274871C94145_zpsv4yvfelc.jpg


----------



## brandi91

It&#8217;s weird because the test line has a section that is super dark, but then fades.


----------



## RedRose19

Its the trigger... the trigger is your surge if that makes sense?


----------



## brandi91

It does! I know the trigger will cause the surge, but I have read some women will still ovulate late. I hope that doesn&#8217;t happen to me! I would like to ovulate at the 36 hour mark, since that is the time of the IUI. I was hoping the opks would help me keep track of it. I guess they may not be accurate after a trigger. Hmmm.


----------



## RedRose19

No opks wont be accurate it will just pick up the hcg and hcg causes positive opks.
How are you today?


----------



## brandi91

Gotcha. That&#8217;s good info! 

I&#8217;m great today! We did the IUI. Hubby&#8217;s sperm count was 216 million! I was amazed. Lol. We have also had intercourse a couple of times leading up to this. Nurse said with 3 follies she thinks our chances will be really good. They&#8217;re giving me another trigger in five days just to keep my levels up, so I can&#8217;t officially test for nearly 3 weeks!


----------



## krissie328

Oh thays brutal making you wait so long! But what a great count. I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## brandi91

Thank you! It really is brutal. Lol. I&#8217;m going crazy already and there are still 17 days until I can officially test. I keep going back and forth from one extreme to the other being convinced that this is my month and then terrified that it didn&#8217;t work. 

I take my second trigger on June 27, so I feel like I can technically still test a little early because if I&#8217;m pregnant that test will be getting dark after that point for sure. I will be approaching 19 DPO (which will be 7/10) so my tests would/should be pretty dark. My first trigger is starting to fade a bit. It&#8217;s still definitely there, but not as bold as it was.


----------



## RedRose19

Get cheapies and just take a test every day from the second trigger and watch it go lighter and hopefully darker again then.


----------



## brandi91

Yep, that&#8217;s my plan! Maybe it will be better because by that point the line s wouldn&#8217;t be so faint either. I don&#8217;t know! My first trigger is almost gone already (unless my urine was just more diluted this morning). I&#8217;m only four days past trigger and 2DPIUI. I know it&#8217;s too early to feel anything, but I do feel exhausted and my boobs feel twinge-y. That could just be from ovulation. I never ovulate so I don&#8217;t have anything to compare it to. Lol.


----------



## brandi91

Here are my tests so far. I started doing 2 times a day but switched to mornings. 

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/139EE2C4-08A8-44BD-BD47-36B2F34598A1_zps4f3roefx.jpg


----------



## AngelaALA

Brandi I have absolutely everything crossed for you I really hope it works in relation to the cheapies they are hard to predict early on if you got a positive I thought at 10DPIVF I git the faintest of lines with a cheapie so faint in fact every1 thought I was crazy so that day I bought a first response and bang came up straight away no denying the line xx

Sorry Ive been MIA just been so busy but all is good here on the home stretch only 6 weeks and 4 days left eeeekkk xx

Red congrats Im so made up for you how you feeling xx


----------



## krissie328

Not too long to go Angela. That is so so exciting!


----------



## brandi91

I&#8217;m so excited for you Angela. I&#8217;m so glad that IVF worked and that you have a sweet baby on the way! Not much longer! 

AFM the doctor switched me to oral progesterone instead of a trigger so I am able to test a little sooner. I&#8217;m 3-4 DPO. I&#8217;m having lots of creamy CM, which I&#8217;ve never had before because I usually don&#8217;t ovulate. I know it&#8217;s typical for this point in a woman&#8217;s cycle, but I&#8217;m hoping it&#8217;s indicative of a BFP!


----------



## krissie328

I found oral progesterone easy to use but it made me so stinking tired. I took it with my daughter until 9 weeks. 

I hope it's a good sign you'll have a bfp in a week or so!


----------



## AngelaALA

Cheers guys yep my tiny miracle will be here before I know it only 6wks left being pregnant in this heat is awful though I must say and the tiredness has well and truly come back xx

Brandi Im hooked on watching your progress and cant wait to see you testing xx


----------



## brandi91

Thank you girls! Angela, I can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s only 6 weeks away! 

I am going to take the progesterone before bed so that I don&#8217;t get too tired. If I am pregnant I will continue taking it, too! 

My trigger is getting really faint. I&#8217;m glad so that I can officially start testing!


----------



## brandi91

Morning ladies! I am growing so impatient! I&#8217;m 4-5 DPO today. My trigger is almost entirely out of my system as this morning&#8217;s IC just had a faint grayish line. Other than that I&#8217;m really not having many symptoms. I&#8217;m so glad that the trigger is almost gone. I think I&#8217;m going to start testing at 8 DPO with a FRER each morning. It may still detect trace amounts of the trigger at that point, but I am going to watch for it to get darker. I wish I were having more symptoms, but I&#8217;m just not feeling much. 

I&#8217;m trying to visualize what is going on in my body. I&#8217;m visualing those fertilized eggs making their way to my comfy uterus! Lol!


----------



## krissie328

I never had pre bfp symptoms except one with my son. The taste of coffee got so bitter. It lasted his whole pregnancy. Outside of that I was tired and had tons or creamy cm which isn't that abnormal for the tww. With my daughter I didn't even get a bfp until the day af was due. I was shocked when that happened lol.

I hope the frer gets darker and darker for you!


----------



## Pinkee

Brandi I am right behind you at 2dpiui
I triggered on the day you had your IUI. Had two mature follies on the same ovary, really hoping this is the one. this is IUI #2 for me.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck this round pinkee.


----------



## brandi91

Good luck, Pinkee! I&#8217;m so glad to have someone to go through the 2WW with! Do you mind if I ask what the fertility issues were behind the IUI? Ours is PCOS. That&#8217;s all that we know of so far. 

AFM, I&#8217;m 5-6 DPO (I guess technically 5, assuming that I ovulated at 9:30 AM on The 22nd). Trigger is all but out of my syste with the exception of an extremely light and faint line. I don&#8217;t really feel pregnant physically, but I hope that is just because it&#8217;s early. I&#8217;m still having creamy CM, but it&#8217;s become more lotion like and less sticky. I really don&#8217;t have any other symptoms. My boobs don&#8217;t really hurt except for an occasional twinge. Mild cramping here and there that could be nothing, food digesting, etc. I did feel a strong pinching sensation at my belly button last night while laying in bed. I&#8217;ve read that it could be implantation, but it was AT my belly button, not really internal, so I&#8217;m not sure that it could be. I did get hit with a sudden intense wave of nausea yesterday and almost threw up, but it was gone within minutes. Plus, I know it&#8217;s too early for that, really. 

I am hopeful, though! I was dumb and starting trying to take my BBT after the IUI. I wasn&#8217;t taking it before. My BBT has been at 97.9 every single day. Now of course I&#8217;m worrying that it isn&#8217;t high enough, no implantation dip, etc. I just need to put the thermometer down lol. 

I&#8217;m so thankful for you ladies! This has truly been the best group I&#8217;m a part of.


----------



## krissie328

Yes, definately stop temping . The data won't tell you anything at this point.


----------



## brandi91

Yeah. I am going to stop since I don&#8217;t know where I was pre ovulation. This morning I took it and it dropped to 97.5. I&#8217;m 6 DPO, so then of course I started googling to see if that was good, bad, etc. Either way, it&#8217;s unnecessary stress, so I&#8217;m not temping anymore! 

I have been cramping quite a bit and still creamy CM. That&#8217;s really my only symptoms so far. Some foods and smells seemed to be a little stronger to me yesterday than normal, but that could be (and probably is) in my head. I was laying in bed last night and got a sharp cramp in my pelvic area (where I imagine my uterus to be). It lasted for about 3 seconds and then went away. Here&#8217;s to hoping it was implantation!


----------



## brandi91

Good morning girls! I have no self control. I took my temp again this morning and it was still really low. It&#8217;s making me feel out this cycle. I&#8217;m also 9 days past trigger, and my FRER this morning was almost completely BFN. I am thankful to have it out of my system, but paired with my low temps, I feel sad. I just want to see that FRER get darker and nice, high temps. &#55357;&#56897;


----------



## brandi91

Hey ladies. Temps were back up today so that concern is gone. I am 8dpiui, and my IC was bfn this morning. I&#8217;m glad that the trigger is out of my system, but I just want a line to appear now. I know 8dpo is early, but I can&#8217;t imagine a line just popping up out of nowhere. I am trying to remain positive!


----------



## krissie328

8 is super early. My bfp were 12, 12, 9, and 13 dpo. The last one was the day af was due and a complete surprise. 

I'm glad your temp went back up. Hopefully in the next few days a line starts for you!


----------



## brandi91

Thanks, Krissie! I&#8217;m just going to begin testing with a FRER each morning from here on out. I don&#8217;t really feel pregnant. I have a couple of things that could be considered symptoms, but I&#8217;m not putting much thought into them. I had some dull shooting pains in my breasts earlier this evening. And I&#8217;m having the slightest aching feeling vaginally. I know that&#8217;s strange. CM had changed from lotiony to a translucent, almost EWCM texture. Just slightly tackier. We shall see!


----------



## Pinkee

Brandi my husband had testicular cancer, an orchiotomy and 9 months of chemo, I have PCOS and do not ovulate on my own.

Our daughter was clomid and timed intercourse, I got pregnant first round each time, 2 mc and then her. this time around I tried 4 months of clomid and went into Femara and IUI.

I will probably test my trigger out tonight, have you tested again today?


----------



## brandi91

Pinkee, I am so glad they were able to get rid of the testicular cancer! 

I did test today with a FRER. I am 11 dpt and 9 dpo. I&#8217;m still getting very faint lines, so it&#8217;s difficult to tell if it&#8217;s trigger or the start of something. I&#8217;m playing it safe and pretending it&#8217;s trigger. 

This is 10 dpt:
https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/49030629-EFC9-4B5A-9AE6-325A696EA740_zpszpcnhdj5.jpg

And 11 dpt:

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/A48F9A14-A29E-4636-9B55-53B40DD2802E_zpskxemicsb.jpg


----------



## RedRose19

Brandi will you take a pic of them together to compare them? Hopefully tomorow its darker..i found my frer took 48 hours to get darker so fingers crossed


----------



## brandi91

Yes! They really look about the same to me. In person I feel like yesterday&#8217;s was darker, but in the pic I feel like today&#8217;s is darker. I also included a First Signal Walmart Test pic. I took this test on no hold and this line was there at about 15 minutes. It may be residual HCG, but I thought it was a nice line for 11 days past. Here&#8217;s to hoping!

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/C09BDE76-0DB1-437F-A28D-240283B0266F_zpsgwwmhaq6.jpg

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/18E54BBA-DA4A-490F-85D9-5BCD74EBA85D_zpsqtvtkgab.jpg


----------



## krissie328

That first signal looks like all my early bfp. Ftx it's the start of yours!


----------



## brandi91

Thank you! I hope it is. This is the progression of my ICs. I know you can see the dates, but the bottom two pink ones are from today. The very bottom pink one was after a 4 hour hold. I am not getting my hopes up; but it sort of looks like my line may be coming back. I sure hope it is. 

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/BE632A57-036E-4D1A-9F71-4B5FF353EE2D_zpsmfzg3eg1.jpg


----------



## brandi91

Good morning girls. Woke up after a 5 hour hold and couldn&#8217;t sleep with anxiousness. I went ahead and took my FRER and I am disappointed. The line is almost undetectable and surely just trigger. I am 12dpt and 10dpo this morning. I am feeling out this cycle but I hope that I just get a later BFP. I was really hoping for a clear pink line. There is a line but it&#8217;s even fainter than yesterday&#8217;s and extremely hard to capture on camera. 

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/634F4E8E-6534-4069-8D1E-6879BD1A1769_zps1p5ze2hc.png

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/19DB393B-68D7-4D61-81F8-4E8E945F8375_zpsdemwgjwv.jpg

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/F06D267C-16E3-4A66-878F-E8069603A22C_zpsx0rcjd5p.jpg


----------



## RedRose19

Brandi don't feel out yet! 10 dpo is early days xx I got my fingers crossed ! Try another test later, I found evening tests with a 4 or more hour hold gave me a better line than morning test


----------



## brandi91

Thank you! I am debating if I want to keep testing early because it&#8217;s so disappointing! I caved (of course) and took a Walmart cheapie with 2mu. It definitely had a line within the time frame. I&#8217;m 12 days past trigger, so it could still be trigger? It&#8217;s interesting that this one picked up such a clear line when FRER was so faint. 

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/7325622B-6DAD-416B-9771-3E579A60A0E7_zpsfu4q4ove.png

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/CE803E70-470A-46E2-9FF2-FCE8CCA1EFB1_zpskqltdieq.jpg

It does seem fainter than yesterday&#8217;s, though.


----------



## krissie328

To be honest the first signal were always better for me than frer at the early lines. Hopefully by now it's not the trigger.


----------



## brandi91

Thanks! I hope so, too. I gave hubby all of my tests and told him to hide them. I just don&#8217;t handle the disappointment well. We are going to take one together on my official test date 7/5. I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;ll be doing all the symptom spotting until then!


----------



## RedRose19

Is the top one the newest one or the bottom?


----------



## brandi91

Red, they&#8217;re the same. I just tweaked one. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## RedRose19

Seems like a good line for 12 dpt did you do a second trigger shot in the end


----------



## brandi91

Nope. Just the one 12 days ago. I hope it&#8217;s the real thing but I don&#8217;t want to trust it!


----------



## RedRose19

I can't wait for your next test haha! I'd say do another tomorrow!


----------



## brandi91

I took my cheapies back from my husband and did one tonight. It has the faintest little shadow of a line. My husband can&#8217;t see it, but I can because I know what to look for. I&#8217;ve read that these Clinical Guard cheapies aren&#8217;t very sensitive and sometimes don&#8217;t show up, so I can just take these without majorly stressing if I feel the need to POAS before Thursday. 

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/E0258C0D-29D9-4BC5-BED2-E001E2D9359E_zpshbzzre7d.jpg


----------



## krissie328

Haha... yay! We'll get pictures. 

I see it on it too. Is that what you tested out your trigger with?


----------



## krissie328

How are you doing Red? Almost yo 3rd tri!


----------



## brandi91

Yes, Red! I am so excited for you. Time is just flying by! 

I really appreciate you all analyzing my every symptom and test. It&#8217;s nice to have people to obsess with lol! 

I took another Clinical guard IC today. Ghostly faint line but I kind of think it&#8217;s legit because I&#8217;m 13 days past trigger today and 11 DPO. I&#8217;m definitely concerned that it&#8217;s not darker, but I really think I may have gotten a bad batch of these tests or that they just aren&#8217;t super sensitive. I&#8217;m going to pick up a First signal today to compare with yesterday&#8217;s test. Here are pics of the IC. Temps were lower today than they have been, but I&#8217;m not stressing. I&#8217;m on progesterone, it could be estrogen, etc. I just like to keep track of it. I can really only clearly see my line on my tweaked test. 

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/6805659A-40ED-4D70-AC75-C7721FA777E0_zpsimtqxdq3.jpg

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/6805659A-40ED-4D70-AC75-C7721FA777E0_zpsv4z5xygm.jpg


----------



## brandi91

So, I took a FRER....

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/67BF27A6-A54C-45DB-989B-5DEC7F4F9D3D_zpsgwjrhjgw.png

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/0BE7B225-A7BA-4F5D-99D9-2FDE2F0245F1_zpslnwulxwn.jpg

I think this may be it. I don&#8217;t know how to react. I&#8217;m scared to trust it because the line is so light. But definitely darker than the last two days.


----------



## krissie328

I definately think it's your bfp too! Today's tests definatley look darker. I wouldn't worry (okay I totally would and have) about the lightness. It has to start somewhere and will get darker. All of my initial tests for so faint because of how early I tested.


----------



## krissie328

13 dpo with my daughter. It was so so faint.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-128249-1496746318.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## krissie328

My son at 12 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-128249-1382621339.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brandi91

Thank you so much for sharing your pictures! That makes me feel better! I showed hubby and he sees the line but we have agreed to not get excited until Thursday which is the OTD. I took a couple more cheapies and they show faint positives. I just can&#8217;t believe that I may have actually gotten my BFP. I&#8217;ve been on this thread for over 3 years and I felt many times like it would never happen! 

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/641D3B01-7E35-4A6C-B81D-30F3361D0482_zps94mjgxbh.jpg


----------



## krissie328

Im so excited for you and Thursday! 

Today is my son's 4th birthday. I can't believe it's been 4 years.


----------



## RedRose19

Awww yay congratulations Brandi that is without a doubt your bfp! I know your scared to be excited I was the same, I'd get a digital hubby can't dispute the words pregnant lol


----------



## RedRose19

I'm ok, mostly feeling exhausted! Lots of sickness passing through our house at the min, and on top of being pregnant, and low iron I'm just so tired, can't wait for her to be here


----------



## brandi91

I&#8217;m so excited for you, Rose! A sweet girl! How exciting. 

I am going to take a Digital tomorrow for the official announcement to the family. I took another first signal. Do you all think progression looks okay? During the ten minutes the lines are there but light. If I wait about 13 minutes (just 3 minutes outside of the time limit) for the tests to really dry then they are very clear and easy to read. I just hope it&#8217;s progressing. 12 DPO today and 14 dpt. 

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/8DAF84E4-555B-4086-8059-1B62040D1E52_zpscki5k0ck.jpg


----------



## krissie328

Looks good to me. FS are kinda difficult to see progression unless it's been a few days.


----------



## krissie328

OTD! Good luck today Brandi.


----------



## brandi91

Thanks! The Digital was positive, and I took a FRER (pictured below). I&#8217;m 13 DPO today. It seems like a decent line! I&#8217;m at the doctor waiting for blood work now. 

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/96EB13A8-0A02-43D1-AA74-1996201667A9_zps475innjq.jpg


----------



## brandi91

I am having cramping today, so I hope that it&#8217;s a pregnancy thing.


----------



## krissie328

Yay congratulations! That's a fantastic line. 

Cramping is totally normal! I had it off and on until the end of first tri.


----------



## brandi91

Thank you! The cramping comes and goes, but no bleeding. I&#8217;m waiting for he doctor to call me with my BETA. I took another test today and think I see some progression from yesterday to today, so that made me feel better. 

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/E6C50ACF-7326-4FE6-A332-0AE65E592838_zps6gqnehpo.jpg

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e26/brandiwiggins14/Mobile%20Uploads/E25A0AB1-20F4-4C49-9EA1-B9C64DCB2405_zpszi1idqdv.jpg


----------



## RedRose19

That's great progression esp if you compare from your first frer :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

How are you feeling Brandi? 

What is your due date?

I'm so happy for you and I'm glad your long wait ended in a successful cycle.


----------



## brandi91

Thanks girls. Due date is March 15th. I&#8217;m feeling down though because I&#8217;ve had bright red bleeding since last night. It isn&#8217;t heavy, but it&#8217;s substantial. It comes and goes. I went to the ER for them to check it and they said that everything looked good. I was measuring right on track (although they couldn&#8217;t see the fetal pole because it&#8217;s so early). HCG was 7800, which is great since it was only 480 one week ago. But I don&#8217;t understand the bleeding. My progesterone is good, too. I&#8217;m feeling very nervous! 

I go to my clinic tomorrow. They wanted to see me since the bleeding started up again. It seems to come and go.


----------



## krissie328

I hope everything is okay. I had bleeding in both pregnancies so I totally understand how stressful it can be. I hope your appt gives you some answers. :hugs:


----------



## brandi91

Thank you, Krissie! The bleeding seems to have stopped for now. It comes and goes. It isn&#8217;t really heavy, but is definitely a very bright red. I am at my fertility clinic now for them to do a scan and assess.


----------



## krissie328

I hope it's good new.


----------



## RedRose19

I hope all is ok brandi and you got some good news yesterday xx


----------



## RedRose19

How are you doing Brandi?


----------



## krissie328

Thinking of you Brandi! :hugs:


----------



## brandi91

Thank you girls! I&#8217;m doing pretty well. I had an US at 6 weeks and 4 days and we saw the heartbeat at 113 BPM. Baby was measuring 6+1, but doctor said it was perfectly normal. The bleeding episode stopped, although last night I did have some pink spotting that I&#8217;m trying not to worry about too much. 

Im currently 7 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## krissie328

Aww that's great to hear Brandi. Are they going to so any follow up scans?

Could the bleeding be from the cervix? All my bleeding with DS was from a sensitive cervix.


----------



## brandi91

I&#8217;ll have another scan on August 7th. I&#8217;ll be 8 weeks and 4 days then. I&#8217;m not really sure what the cause of the bleeding is. &#55357;&#56897; I was so sad to see it again last night! I&#8217;m thankful that it was just a pink tinge this time and seemed to go away after a few minutes. I&#8217;m hoping it&#8217;s nothing. I haven&#8217;t done any strenuous activity or anything, so it just seems strange. But I&#8217;m holding out that all is well!


----------



## krissie328

How are you holding up Brandi? I hope you haven't seen any more bleeding.


----------



## RedRose19

Im.glad all was ok with baby. I look forward to an update on the 7th!
Im 31 weeks today and cant get over how fast even the last 10 weeks have gone! Just 6 weeis til early term!


----------



## brandi91

Sounds like everyone is doing great! Red, you&#8217;re getting so close! 

AFM, I am 8 weeks and 5 days. I had a scan yesterday and baby is measuring exactly on track and heart rate was 166 BPM! I&#8217;m feeling pretty optimistic. I&#8217;m so excited to reach 12 weeks!


----------



## krissie328

What lovely news Brandi. Sounds like things are going well. How are you feeling?


----------



## brandi91

How is everyone? Any exciting baby news? 

AFM, I&#8217;m 11 weeks today. I had an US at 10 weeks and everything looked great with a heartbeat of 165. I go back September 7th for another ultrasound. 

I was finally able to detect the heartbeat with my home doppler so I&#8217;ve been listening to that each night. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## brandi91

Do we have any babies in our midst?! 

Hope you ladies are doing well. Things are going well over here. Currently 14+2 weeks, and supposed to find out the gender at an early 15 week scan on Friday.


----------



## krissie328

Red was supposed to be induced Thursday. I hope it went well. :hugs:

Angela- how is it going with your little guy? I hope all is well.

Brandi- how are you feeling? How exciting you're going to find out the gender so soon. 

Afm, DD is almost 8 months old! She is so different from my son, but still a pretty happy baby. DS started preschool a month ago and has been struggling with his behaviors, but has been referred for speech therapy so hopefully that will help with his communication issues. Overall, things are going well and I'm enjoying raising these two.


----------



## RedRose19

Sorry just gonna copy paste from my journal

Hi ladies, my little princess arrived super fast Friday morning! I was induced thursday night and no one expected me to respond so fast! I was barely in the labour room when she came shooting out! 
First gel given at 11pm and i was 36 weeks 6 days. I woke every hour for the toilet til 4 when my first lot of contractions started and long or short story short she arrived at 6.06am! 
Midwife didnt believe the pains were working as fast as i was telling her. She gave me pethidene at 5.30am checked me i was only 3 cm.. 10 mins later i was like something is there i need to push . She checked me again said slight change ran for wheel chair. Got downstairs by 5.55am and she said to the midwife i was 8 nearly 9 cm . They got me on tje bed . Gave me tje gas n air and i started pushing. Couldn't control myself couldn't stop pushing. And my princess arrived at 6.06am weighing a petite 5lbs 9ozs! She is feeding well. She spent 24 hours in neo natal because after a few hours her blood sugars dropped low but she kept bringing up her feeds so it was a pre caution really. But it all was ok she came home with me sunday. Shes doing well despite being small. Shes in preemie size clothes . 
Here is a few of my little girl!
 



Attached Files:







rps20180919_180255.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3









rps20180919_180344.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3









rps20180919_180134.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

Beautiful little girl there Red. And her name is just lovely.


----------



## dogmommy

Ive missed so much! Ive been trying to stay off social media since Q was born. But weve recently been talking about baby #2 so back on the boards.

Red congrats your little girl is just perfect!

Brandi Congrats ! So over the moon for you. How far along are you now?

Krissie and Angela how are your babies doing?


----------



## krissie328

Hi dogmommy!! How is your little girl doing? Are you doing pursing a FET again for number 2? I can't remember you if you had any saved ones. 

Afm, DD is doing so good. She is 8.5 months and eats like a champ. She is absolutely massive compared to her brother. She is already in 18 mo-2t clothes. She is acting like she is trying to crawl and she is definitely motivated. She has a great personality and is just a happy little girl. As for her brother he started preschool and we are having some behavioral issues. We have an appt tomorrow with a developmental pediatrician to see if we can find anything out. 

Otherwise, things are going well here. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## brandi91

I’m so thrilled that everyone is doing so well. Red, she is beautiful! 

It’s been really satisfying that all of the long time followers of this thread are finally either pregnant or have had their babies! It makes me so happy! 

Seems like we have lots of little girls being born! 

As for me, I will be 18 weeks on Friday! I am having a perfect baby boy. We are so over the moon! We did have another scare right after 15 weeks. I began bleeding again (a significant amount) and it was coming from the cervix, though they couldn’t tell me why. Everything checked out normally. His heartbeat is still going strong! I listen to it every day with my Doppler.


----------



## dogmommy

I know Brandi, so glad we all got our babies! Some woman never do get pregnant so its a real blessing! Congrats on your boy. Do you have names picked out? I had some bleeding too during 1st and 2nd tri. Drink plenty of water and keep your legs up when possible. I made it all the way to 39 weeks no problem! 

Krissie shes doing great, thanks for asking. Shes rolling around like crazy, no crawling yet. She does have a very large birthmark around her torso so we have to see a specialist as it can signify a number of disorders but just keeping positive thoughts! You sound like you have your hands full. Preschool must be a whole new world for him.


----------



## brandi91

How are everyone’s sweet babies? 

My pregnancy is progressing well. I am 25 weeks tomorrow (yay for viability)! We did discover a shortened cervix at my 20 week scan, and I had to be on bed rest for a couple of weeks and ended up having surgery to place a cerclage. All is currently well though!


----------



## dogmommy

Brandi glad to hear you are well. It sure can be a rollercoaster.

My baby is going to be 10 months!! I cannot believe it. We are actively trying for #2


----------



## krissie328

Brandi- that is wonderful news. I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly. 

Dogmommy- I hope you have a short journey to #2. 

My DD will be 11 months on Christmas. I just cannot fathom where the time has gone. She is finally crawling and just into everything she can get to. She also likes to climb onto things and is trying to stand. She is definitely a handful. I am looking forward to Christmas with them both this year.


----------

